# MoNte CaRlO FeSt



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

1970


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MY HOMIES MATT'S RIDE 
LUXURIOUS C.C. SAN JOSE RIDERS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Jun 28 2004, 11:09 PM
> *1970*


 THAT WASN'T THE PIC . HERE'S THE PIC


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

COLLAGE'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SOME OTHER COLLAGE'S OF SOME NORTHERN CALI MONTE'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## lunch_box2k1 (Jun 24, 2003)

my 1980 monte and me


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Freak Show


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 29 2004, 12:41 AM
> *Freak Show *


 locked up


----------



## Ridin_in_da_79_monte (Feb 16, 2004)

this is my 79 monte...its under construction


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702+Jun 29 2004, 12:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SinCity702 @ Jun 29 2004, 12:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SinCity702_@Jun 29 2004, 12:41 AM
> *Freak Show *


locked up [/b][/quote]
I have never seen these pics of the freak show.... I wish he would show again...


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

:0


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

here


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

MY HOMIES LS GETTIN READY FOR JUICE!!


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Post mo 78-80 Monties


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo+Jun 29 2004, 07:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (monte carlo @ Jun 29 2004, 07:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen these pics of the freak show.... I wish he would show again...[/b][/quote]
they're from lrm


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Grapevine


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

Uso Miami 79 monte.....


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

another.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutty22 (Jul 30, 2003)

mine


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

THIS WOULD BE THE PERFECT TIME FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THEM MOVIE SHOTS OF THE "TRAINING DAY" MONTE...


----------



## 86carlo (May 15, 2004)

i got sum... who hosts pics?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DekeDamage_@Jul 1 2004, 05:01 PM
> *THIS WOULD BE THE PERFECT TIME FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THEM MOVIE SHOTS OF THE "TRAINING DAY" MONTE... *


 ahhh shit. whaddup deke?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

for my monte carlo......


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA+Jul 1 2004, 08:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LAC_MASTA @ Jul 1 2004, 08:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DekeDamage_@Jul 1 2004, 05:01 PM
> *THIS WOULD BE THE PERFECT TIME FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THEM MOVIE SHOTS OF THE "TRAINING DAY" MONTE... *


ahhh shit. whaddup deke?[/b][/quote]
NADA DAMN THANG, MAYNG! I'M WHIPLESS RIGHT NOW....THE CUTTY NEEDS ANOTHER ENGINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO I'M POSTING PICS TO LOOK AT THE BRIGHT SIDE....


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

LAST ONE....SOMEBODY POSTED THESE IN THE MODEL FORUMS BEFORE, WHERE ARE THE OTHER ONES?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2004, 11:48 AM
> *MY HOMIES LS GETTIN READY FOR JUICE!!*


 is that top chopped down?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

just a few.......


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

YESSSSS!!!! thank you cruzin kev


ive been looking this pic of my monte carlo for the last 3 months


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2004, 12:30 AM
> **


 DAMN I LOVE THIS MONTE!!!! SIMPLE AND CLEAN AND THE 20S IS LOOKING GOOD ON IT!!!!!DAMN


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 2 2004, 12:30 AM
> **


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: super clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

Anyone seen that I guess its Lil Scrappy video mimicking Training Day that Monte is sweet plus there's some other lo lo's in it too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 29 2004, 01:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats not a monte its a cutty with a monte header panel


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86carlo (May 15, 2004)

the monte with the dub spokes ..... are those 255 tires


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86carlo_@Jul 4 2004, 11:50 PM
> *the monte with the dub spokes ..... are those 255 tires*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Jul 4 2004, 08:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Jul 4 2004, 08:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hialeah56_@Jun 29 2004, 01:00 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a monte its a cutty with a monte header panel[/b][/quote]
:0 just notice that


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0  :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

~~~


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

CRENSHAW BLVD


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## DekeDamage (Jul 15, 2003)

anymore of this car...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

my old 86 ls. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

~~~~~


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

a blue monte carlo.... someday i want my monte carlo to look like this one (but just with blue spokes and without the t-tops........ )


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by Black 78 MC at Jul 8 2004, 07:55 AM


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 7 2004, 08:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 can't see it twin e mail it to me and i'll post it [email protected]


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

Last edited by Black 78 MC at Jul 8 2004, 06:03 PM


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: 



Last edited by Black 78 MC at Jul 9 2004, 09:02 AM


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

:0  :0  :0 

post mooore pics of this please...!


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: 



Last edited by Black 78 MC at Jul 9 2004, 09:07 AM


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 5 2004, 04:23 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 5 2004, 04:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 just notice that[/b][/quote]
if you ever see it in person the cars clean as fuck but its amzeingly noticeable in person i think he should of just left the cutty clip on the cutty and if he wanted a monte get a monte nice way to be different


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 9 2004, 08:02 AM
> *:cheesy:*


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 9 2004, 08:13 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 9 2004, 08:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 9 2004, 08:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 9 2004, 08:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: looking good!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Jul 9 2004, 08:18 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Jul 9 2004, 08:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you ever see it in person the cars clean as fuck but its amzeingly noticeable in person i think he should of just left the cutty clip on the cutty and if he wanted a monte get a monte nice way to be different[/b][/quote]
don't get me wrong I love the paint scheme I'm just not to fond of those huge rims


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56+Jul 9 2004, 10:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hialeah56 @ Jul 9 2004, 10:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't get me wrong I love the paint scheme I'm just not to fond of those huge rims[/b][/quote]
i myself think the car looked better when he had the 13's yes it used be a low rider like half the big rim cars in miami used to be i think his rims are 13inches to big


----------



## Caddy Swangin' (Apr 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 7 2004, 09:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats beauitful i been lookin to get one for a while now but cant find one in good shape for a decent price


----------



## Caddy Swangin' (Apr 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Jul 9 2004, 12:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Jul 9 2004, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Black 78 MC_@Jul 7 2004, 09:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats beauitful i been lookin to get one for a while now but cant find one in good shape for a decent price[/b][/quote]
been watching this good price considering they are getting hard to find:cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...2&category=6171 :cheesy:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

here's one more :thumbsup: :thumbsup: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW 



Last edited by Black 78 MC at Jul 9 2004, 06:57 PM


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 9 2004, 06:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 9 2004, 06:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been watching this good price considering they are getting hard to find
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...2&category=6171 :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
thank you that is a real good price its clean to


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin91lac+Jul 9 2004, 06:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hoppin91lac @ Jul 9 2004, 06:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you that is a real good price its clean to[/b][/quote]
cant beat this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

vert ls :0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...TRK%3AMEWA%3AIT


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 10 2004, 03:55 PM
> * :biggrin: *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Check out this Monte :0


----------



## monte carlo (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 14 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:0 Check out this Monte :0*


 Top was chopped 1 inch too low......  

other than that it would look OK..


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Grapevine


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Freak Show :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jul 14 2004, 02:14 PM
> *:0 *


 :uh: HEY WHAT HAPPENED TO DAT MONTE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry: :angry: WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## datboysha (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## freeky (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Jul 14 2004, 07:59 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 Nice car, clean and simple.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

here i am again


----------



## 1lowcalais_old (Jul 29, 2003)

ALMA LATINA C.C.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcalais_@Jul 15 2004, 05:16 PM
> *ALMA LATINA C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 did you accidently extend your lowers?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by datboysha_@Jul 14 2004, 07:59 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 u killin em sha that has to be the cleanest CS I've ever seen. plain, simple, and classy, the true cali way, represent the bay homie keep up the good work


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Jul 17 2004, 11:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (gangstaburban95 @ Jul 17 2004, 11:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--datboysha_@Jul 14 2004, 07:59 PM
> *:biggrin:*


u killin em sha that has to be the cleanest CS I've ever seen. plain, simple, and classy, the true cali way, represent the bay homie keep up the good work [/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Jul 17 2004, 09:23 PM
> *:biggrin:*


 THE HOMIE BIG SPOOK FRESH OUT THE PAINT SHOP I REMEMBER THIS DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

A COOL DUDE I MET TODAY NAME LOWRIDA MIKE FROM ARIZONA NOW LIVING IN CALI LET ME TAKE SOME PICS OF HIS ORANGE MONTE CARLO HE PAINTED 5 YEARS AGO AND HIS HOMIES PURPLE MONTE HE JUST SPRAYED LAST WEEK AT HIS SHOP.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

THE HOMEBOY DRE'S GOLD MONTE HE NEEDS TO STOP BEING LAZY AND PUT HIS CHROMES ON. :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my fellow car club member, solow car club. holla, bronx


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnksss+Jul 17 2004, 09:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johnksss @ Jul 17 2004, 09:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
that shit is sexy


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Badd Azz Monte Carlo LuXury Sport


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

my freshly built 77 mc


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

two


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

three


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

foe


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

five


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

a car from my area


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Jul 21 2004, 07:52 AM
> *:0*


 how the fuck did they get so much lift in the front is the belly split


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Jul 21 2004, 11:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Jul 21 2004, 11:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--johnksss_@Jul 21 2004, 07:52 AM
> *:0*


how the fuck did they get so much lift in the front is the belly split[/b][/quote]
Nah, not split. Your standard 8" strokes but with caddi a-arms.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnksss+Jul 21 2004, 10:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johnksss @ Jul 21 2004, 10:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, not split. Your standard 8" strokes but with caddi a-arms.[/b][/quote]
i got caddy uppers on my cutty with a stack of 4 1/2 tons and 8's and it dont lock up like that


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

they are prob extended even more


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

that thing looks like it locks up 3 inches or more then mine or any other one ive seen


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides+Jul 21 2004, 11:56 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (westrides @ Jul 21 2004, 11:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got caddy uppers on my cutty with a stack of 4 1/2 tons and 8's and it dont lock up like that[/b][/quote]
Well, how high does your rear end lockup?

I know this guy and who built this car and it is as what i say....
guess some are just lucky, because my monte wasn't that high either.


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

here is an old show car being reborn.


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

pic i took yesterday


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnksss+Jul 21 2004, 06:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (johnksss @ Jul 21 2004, 06:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, how high does your rear end lockup?

I know this guy and who built this car and it is as what i say....
guess some are just lucky, because my monte wasn't that high either.[/b][/quote]
it dont matter how high the rear locks up. and people just arent lucky on the front locking up that high there all the same frames and they only got so much lift and unless you got some mods


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

Vegas LS


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jul 18 2004, 10:38 PM
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> Badd Azz Monte Carlo LuXury Sport*


 Where in the hell did you find an 87 model at?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

THIS AINT NO LO LO,BUT WHAT YA'LL THINK.


----------



## johnksss (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Jul 28 2004, 10:17 PM
> *THIS AINT NO LO LO,BUT WHAT YA'LL THINK.
> [snapback]2087052[/snapback]​*




That shizzi is off tha hook!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

VERY NICE..


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

here is mine, just painted it, what do you think? yes i know i still need the bumper chromes! :angry:


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2004, 04:53 PM
> *here is mine, just painted it, what do you think?    yes i know i still need the bumper chromes! :angry:
> [snapback]2088356[/snapback]​*



Damn it looks NICE!


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

mine


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jul 29 2004, 07:51 PM
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...




off the hook ..I your m.c. is cleeeean man :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Clean :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jul 29 2004, 08:51 PM
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*RICKS '77*


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

83 Monte


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

THIS IS MY MONTE REP. NUESTRA TRADICION C.C.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 24 2004, 10:52 PM
> *here is an old show car being reborn.
> [snapback]2071636[/snapback]​*


Whats that top off of...?


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2004, 04:53 PM
> *here is mine, just painted it, what do you think?    yes i know i still need the bumper chromes! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That is Pimp man realy nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

my monte


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=29448]heres a new pic of my monte at the albuquerque Rollerz Show


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dirty78Monte_@Aug 5 2004, 10:48 PM
> *[attachmentid=29448]heres a new pic of my monte at the albuquerque Rollerz Show
> [snapback]2110365[/snapback]​*


  nice but loose the booty kit


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

hey Dirty78Monte .. can you post some more pics?! your monte carlo is lookin good man, i like the booty kit on it :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 6 2004, 12:15 AM
> * nice but loose the booty kit
> [snapback]2110565[/snapback]​*


blahblahblah shut the fuck up :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

its 4 sale


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

look


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

i call her sticky green


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 6 2004, 08:39 AM
> *blahblahblah shut the fuck up :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2111234[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: your fucking fired :wave:


----------



## stewdog (Jul 11, 2003)

79


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stewdog_@Aug 7 2004, 02:14 PM
> *79
> [snapback]2114788[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 TTT!


----------



## Ridin_in_da_79_monte (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dirty78Monte_@Aug 5 2004, 10:23 PM
> *my monte
> [snapback]2110280[/snapback]​*



first time i see them wit a conti kit.. looks qood


----------



## Ridin_in_da_79_monte (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IV I's Fo LIFE_@Jul 29 2004, 08:51 PM
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


the car is tyte :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...would like to see some pics of the grill n set up :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

anybody knows what blue color is that on this monte carlo?










check out:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=2130476&

i luv this blue color... damn nice!!!!


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

sticky green


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

Another Nuestra Tradicion Member


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

My Homie from Brown Impressions C.C.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fo sale 2k


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

some other eternal rollerz c.c. montes












































































..will post later some pics of my homie's '79


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

my homie's monte carlo (SORRY - I know, bolt-ons :uh: )


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## LILSTEV (Dec 1, 2001)

HERE IS MINE


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

$3300


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice rides!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

how come people don't usually put conti kits on montes?

I have one and want to put one on mine? should i


here is my monte .....just picke dit up


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My homies from his photo shoot for LRM today


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 29 2004, 10:24 PM
> *My homies from his photo shoot for LRM today
> [snapback]2179319[/snapback]​*



nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 29 2004, 10:32 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2179334[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*In primer and sitting...waiting patiently for hands to caress her into shape

*


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 30 2004, 04:26 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2179322[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you wouldnt believe how old she was


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

17?


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## 84cadi (Jul 23, 2004)

88 miami monte


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

my buddy's again....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

nice looking montes


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

How wide are those tires Kev? Looks sweet!


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 30 2004, 12:32 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2179334[/snapback]​*


monte is tight as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Jul 21 2004, 09:52 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2060083[/snapback]​*



...


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Jul 21 2004, 09:52 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]2060083[/snapback]​*


this car double or single??


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 86carlo (May 15, 2004)

ill post mine up..... what site hosts pictures or somethin like that


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86carlo_@Sep 11 2004, 06:39 PM
> *ill post mine up..... what site hosts pictures or somethin like that
> [snapback]2209334[/snapback]​*


www.photobucket.com


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ok


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

my roomates LS


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Jul 2 2004, 09:09 AM
> *just a few.......
> 
> 
> ...


those euro lights, what r they out of?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

they are most likely off a caprice or a ls monte.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

ss


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

my 88 L.S. :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Gotta bring my topic 

* T T T ! *

with my own shit... 87LS (Still in the works) :biggrin:


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 31 2004, 10:55 AM
> *you wouldnt believe how old she was
> [snapback]2183141[/snapback]​*


I would :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL but shocked me too!


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

my homies 72


----------



## SSON20S (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

pics courtesy of v-love


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

any pics of the blue one with white and blue wheels?


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Oct 12 2004, 12:19 AM
> *pics courtesy of v-love
> [snapback]2287150[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

mine


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI.....


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Oct 26 2004, 11:21 AM
> *....
> [snapback]2329622[/snapback]​*


CLEAN ANY MORE PIC'S? :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Whos monte is this??




> _Originally posted by johnksss_@Jul 17 2004, 08:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2048360[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

before I started working on it. I am redoing the paint and I will probably bring it out after it is painted. I want to redo the interior back to stock. Right now it is custom to the previous owners taste.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T !*


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

This is a clean monte


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=58602]


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=58605]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

let see more LS

need inspiration


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)




----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: my brothers


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 8 2004, 02:10 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: my brothers
> [snapback]2484887[/snapback]​*


MAJESTICS CAR ALSO???


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

THERS SOME CLEAN ASS LS ON HERE..


----------



## stewdog (Jul 11, 2003)

79


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Aug 13 2004, 09:48 AM
> *anybody knows what blue color is that on this monte carlo?
> 
> 
> ...


*That's my boy's car Rene from CRUIZIN IN STYLE CAR CLUB and I don't think there's any kind of blue in his paint I think it's just the picture cause that car is just straight bright ass purple!*


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

my ex street car... :tears: i miss dat bitch


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

my 70


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

Imma post pics of mine when I get back to my comp back in Winston don't you hate it Monte owners when people be like oh your car is like the one from Training Day its cool at first but now it gets on my nerves and it doesn't help either that mine is black


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Someone posted my ride up on 22`s , here it is again the right way.I was just clowning around when I put the big wheels on.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Damnit, I posted twice


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

*JUST* found these to scan.....from 1997:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my bros monte, solow car club rep for life, 79 monte.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

that thing looks fooken nasty


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*T T T !*


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

lkjl


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jan 20 2005, 04:56 PM
> *lkjl
> [snapback]2626480[/snapback]​*


ldogg your car is looking clean as usual :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 86carlo (May 15, 2004)

even tho you guys hate dubs 

heres mine

my cardomain page







































the back of the trunk looks fucked up for some reason in the last pic ..... i swear its not there :uh:


----------



## 86carlo (May 15, 2004)

no comment.......


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86carlo_@Jan 26 2005, 07:13 AM
> *no comment.......
> [snapback]2644242[/snapback]​*


looks better without the spinners on the 20's


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 21 2005, 04:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]2629232[/snapback]​*


does this have juice and can i see more pics of this ?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Jan 26 2005, 06:31 PM
> *does this have juice and can i see more pics of this ?
> [snapback]2647185[/snapback]​*


Whats up luckaz. No juice, I plan on bagging it. i'll post more pics in the future.


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)

[attachmentid=97131]


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deestad_@Jul 17 2004, 10:56 PM
> *A COOL DUDE I MET TODAY NAME LOWRIDA MIKE FROM ARIZONA NOW LIVING IN CALI LET ME TAKE SOME PICS OF HIS ORANGE MONTE CARLO HE PAINTED 5 YEARS AGO AND HIS HOMIES PURPLE MONTE HE JUST SPRAYED LAST WEEK AT HIS SHOP.
> [snapback]2048614[/snapback]​*


i remember that one at the show here in phx.. its a clean car  the purple one is tight to. :biggrin:


----------



## miklo79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's my 79


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice Monte Carlos!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

HERE'S MY 79


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

HERE'S SOME OLD PIC'S OF MY OTHER MONTE


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUGExWHITE_@Jan 26 2005, 10:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=97131]
> [snapback]2647972[/snapback]​*


LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

mine


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

mine


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

tHINKIN BOUT RESERECTING IT


----------



## Rip The Joker (Jan 31, 2005)

not enuf 3rd gen montes


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: *T T T !*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

:0 LOOKS LIKE MINE :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 11 2005, 06:02 PM
> *:0  LOOKS LIKE MINE :0
> [snapback]2713582[/snapback]​*



It'll get there soon homie... not yet tho.. your LS looks really clean :biggrin: 

I'll take it as a compliment..


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 11 2005, 06:59 PM
> *It'll get there soon homie... not yet tho.. your LS looks really clean  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll take it as a compliment..
> [snapback]2713768[/snapback]​*




UR LS LOOKS REAL GOOD....LOOK AT MINE NOW...  ONLY 4 THE BEST I GUESS


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

will be back better than ever :biggrin: Props to u ur monty looks really good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

UCE MIAMI :biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Mine isnt as clean as some of these but here it is


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

why why why is all i can say





> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Feb 15 2005, 07:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2730876[/snapback]​*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC+Feb 11 2005, 07:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good to me homie... nice clean and simple...


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 15 2005, 09:11 PM
> * Can't wait to see it homie... thanks for the compliment once again...
> :biggrin: That yellow one looks clean...
> Looks good to me homie... nice clean and simple...
> [snapback]2731461[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie..


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Feb 15 2005, 07:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2730876[/snapback]​*



:uh: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :scrutinize: :around: :twak: :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Feb 15 2005, 09:11 PM
> * Can't wait to see it homie... thanks for the compliment once again...
> :biggrin: That yellow one looks clean...
> Looks good to me homie... nice clean and simple...
> [snapback]2731461[/snapback]​*




thank you homie keep ur monty going cuz u on the way to have a bad ass monty 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Feb 15 2005, 09:48 PM
> *thank you homie  keep ur monty going cuz u on the way to have a bad ass monty 2  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2731648[/snapback]​*


Thanks homie....The monte will be in storage for the next few years but when it comes back out it will be done right...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

DAM THOSE LUXURY SPORTS ARE SOME BEUTIFUL CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DAM SOME DAY MY 71 WILL BE FULLY DONE AND HOPE FULLY START ON AN LX


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

don't think i posted this one, cutty22's old mC


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0 everyone likes this one...


----------



## slickrick (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 16 2005, 12:11 PM
> *DAM THOSE LUXURY SPORTS ARE SOME BEUTIFUL CARS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DAM SOME DAY MY 71 WILL BE FULLY DONE AND HOPE FULLY START ON AN LX
> [snapback]2733340[/snapback]​*


IM STARTING ON MY 71 IN A MONTH ILL HAVE IT READY FOR SUMMER


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

what you know bout this body dropped mc


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 16 2005, 11:16 AM
> *don't think i posted this one, cutty22's old mC
> [snapback]2733362[/snapback]​*


Clean MC but I would never have anything but an LS


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Jul 14 2004, 05:09 PM
> *Top was chopped 1 inch too low......
> 
> other than that it would look OK..
> [snapback]2035974[/snapback]​*


horrible...dont condone this behavior  lol


----------



## M.Fuentes (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 16 2005, 12:26 PM
> * what you know bout this body dropped mc
> [snapback]2733415[/snapback]​*



well I know its ugly as shit


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by player disease_@Feb 17 2005, 08:32 PM
> *well I know its ugly as shit
> [snapback]2740439[/snapback]​*


hahaha


----------



## Sweet86MC (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Dec 29 2004, 06:46 PM
> *my 70
> [snapback]2554834[/snapback]​*


That's BAD  :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Not the forum style but a bump.


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

ssdh


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

aht


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

styj


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

A small gift from me to the homie Maun


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

My Monte


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

Top pic is my ride at the moment, bottom is how i want to get it lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get some dimensions of a 1979 monte carlo? (its a bit hard to judge their size since we NEVER see them in australia) im mostly interested in the width of the car.
cheers


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

my new project. 81 monte carlo


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

can anyone help me out?


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Feb 15 2005, 08:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2730876[/snapback]​*


That cars crying for help


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

MY EX FROM BACK IN THE DAY..... :tears: :tears: I MISS HER BAD....


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

blvd down, i like your red monte that's hot


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Mar 20 2005, 01:37 PM
> *blvd down, i like your red monte that's hot
> [snapback]2876612[/snapback]​*


Thanks, so did I....


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

My boy, Richie's "Big Buisness"!

Estilo Car Club, El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Correction Boys and Girls that photo is of Ray's Carnevil!

Sorry about that!!


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

"Carnevil"


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Mar 24 2005, 06:57 AM
> *"Carnevil"
> [snapback]2898878[/snapback]​*


Got any pics of that monte with the hood fully up??? :biggrin:


----------



## BUDDAH662 (Sep 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

O . G .


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

trunk


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

..gfhghf


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

good camera's rule


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PHX SS RIDER_@Jan 21 2005, 02:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]2629232[/snapback]​*


Custom grill's for the MONTY SUPER SPORTS any pics?


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey guys! WOW nice pics, just wanted to post I have an 87 Monte SS clip for sale in NYC anyone interested im looking for $800.00 for whole thing or best offer. Willing to deliver as far as Maryland for an added fee. Send me a pm for Pics.

Thanks!


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

;;;


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*My 88 Monty Carlow SS*


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the best day of my life. nothing but monte's! damn. loving it. keep it coming!!!!


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

PhantasyS Monte :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

"Carnevil"


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 26 2005, 12:36 PM
> *;;;
> [snapback]3054548[/snapback]​*


i love this ride!


----------



## osolowcutty (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My daily......83 monte :biggrin:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Just on here getting ideas all you guys are a big inspiration. I'm working on a 1984 Monte. Will post pics soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

went from 13" wires to 22" i'd say thats pretty extreme. only did because its my daily driver.


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's another... Jill on her first full night of cruising behind the wheel!! I took the Caprice out. She has her heart set on a 78-79 or an 84-86.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

does this count?!   


































..still in progress - but very soon on the streets again 

..STILL SEARCHIN FOR A 1980 MONTE CARLO FRONT CLIP!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

heres my 81


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Not being vain... just love taking pics, and STILL LOVE having a Monte. :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 26 2005, 03:02 PM
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Is that you? Nice ride.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 26 2005, 03:02 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3186337[/snapback]​*


Hey... what was the :uh: for? Don't like 70's Montes?


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 26 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Hey... what was the  :uh: for?  Don't like 70's Montes?
> [snapback]3186371[/snapback]​*


no, im just sick of posting pics of my own car haha


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 26 2005, 03:11 PM
> *no, im just sick of posting pics of my own car haha
> [snapback]3186394[/snapback]​*


lol... me too, that's what my disclaimer was about :biggrin: But that black Monte is you then? How long you had it. TIGHT!!


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@May 14 2005, 05:30 PM
> *went from 13" wires to 22" i'd say thats pretty extreme. only did because its my daily driver.
> [snapback]3139190[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :guns:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 26 2005, 03:13 PM
> *lol... me too, that's what my disclaimer was about  :biggrin:  But that black Monte is you then?  How long you had it.  TIGHT!!
> [snapback]3186408[/snapback]​*


too long lol...

thanx for the compliments


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN_@May 26 2005, 12:16 PM
> *:twak:  :guns:
> [snapback]3186427[/snapback]​*


man those 22 handle so much better on a daily than damn 13s. The 13s are for the weekend lowrider.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah ldoggs mc is phat and clean!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@May 26 2005, 08:53 PM
> *man those 22 handle so much better on a daily than damn 13s. The 13s are for the weekend lowrider.
> [snapback]3187860[/snapback]​*


No WAY!! I'd prefer 14's (or 13's) on a daily over 20's any day... and I'm a biased 20" driver (on my daily- check out the pics in my signature). I just don't think they're practical. I know this debate is tired and in every thread but I just wanted to say, without heart-pumping emotion, that as far as handling and practicality (not looks) I'd have to go with smaller rims... ESPECIALLY on a Monte Carlo.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT  

Keep them coming. You guys make me afraid to post my 84.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

mine now


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 11:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]1982550[/snapback]​*


What Year Is this Monte Carlo


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Jun 24 2005, 12:40 PM
> *mine now
> [snapback]3316319[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=198514]
[attachmentid=198516]
[attachmentid=198517]


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY SONS , WORK IN PROGRESS, IF HE KEEPS IT UP ,IT'LL HAVE A PLAQUE ON IT SOON.....


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

my old 86' monte


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYBODY HAVE PICS OF 1980 MONTE CARLOS I JUST CAME UP ON ONE AND I WANT SOME IDEAS 


THANKS


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

NICE... :cheesy:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: my monte


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 21 2005, 08:05 PM~3667308
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

My bro MonteLoko87 monte.... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da_Knightstalker_@Aug 23 2005, 03:37 AM~3674349
> *     My bro MonteLoko87 monte....  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like a nice pic... I want to see the rest of it.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 23 2005, 07:12 AM~3675064
> *Looks like a nice pic... I want to see the rest of it.
> *



:angry: Damn pic... here u go homie...


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

my boy BRAVO


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

this pic is nice


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

78-80 Montes = Nicest G-body made uffin:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 24 2005, 12:07 AM~3681172
> *this pic is nice
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice Monte. It just needs finishing off with the bumper chrome
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

he took tha off like 3 years ago when he was gona paint it tha 1st time and he throw then away thinkin they would be easy to find lol 

he could get sum brand new but he says there to much


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

heres my monte!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

here's a previous 79 monte I had!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

more pics of my monte!!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHARKN87_@Aug 30 2005, 08:00 PM~3723309
> *:biggrin:
> *


any more of this one??real nice


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Aug 30 2005, 08:44 PM~3723542
> *any more of this one??real nice
> *


i only got this 1 .... not as good as the other 1 ... ill post more of it when i get them ..


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

THE EVERYDAY CRUZER


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: old school !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: old school !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

my badd i put up the wrong pic up, that black bueaty is a og grand prix...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 14 2005, 08:50 PM~3817260
> *:cheesy:
> *


     :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

THAT BLACK MONTE IS CLEAN AS FUCK,,, I'M LOVIN IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Sep 14 2005, 09:59 PM~3817780
> *THAT BLACK MONTE IS CLEAN AS FUCK,,, I'M LOVIN IT :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

Bump
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

old monte and new ls project


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 14 2005, 07:48 PM~3817235
> *:biggrin:
> *


clean homie how much for it dose it hop hehehehehehehe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

84 MONTE.. ''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE'' ''ONE BAD CREATION'' CAR CLUB


----------



## miklo79 (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't remeber if I posted these already but oh-well ----79 monte


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miklo79_@Sep 22 2005, 03:26 PM~3863673
> *Don't remeber if I posted these already but oh-well ----79 monte
> 
> 
> ...


GOOOOOD DAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn nice car there Miklo. I never tire of looknig at it. I love this pic of your Monte.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Sep 22 2005, 04:10 PM~3866952
> *:biggrin:
> *


*ttt*


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

brown society's montes


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

uffin: heres another clean monte


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FUTURE MEMBER OF SANTANA C.C, MY SON AND HIS T-TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 28 2005, 04:50 PM~3904324
> *FUTURE MEMBER OF SANTANA C.C, MY SON AND HIS T-TOP :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil pimp (Apr 13, 2003)

here is my 84....nuttin special yet!!!! has anyone put an LS grill on a non LS front end??


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

My 78 landau sport project...


----------



## underwood (Sep 11, 2005)

85 Monte


----------



## underwood (Sep 11, 2005)

BC Style


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

TTT clean :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underwood_@Oct 16 2005, 07:22 PM~4011695
> *85 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!! Who took it? Is that your ride? And last but not least... where you from? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD STUFF


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

my monte


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

HELP

Im currently building a 78 monte, No it is not going to be black.

And I need any info on were or how i can get new turn signal lenses for the front end. A pair of 79 would be fine also. Please pm me with any info


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

O.G. FLEX DOGG......86 LS


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

EARN'S 81 SS CONVERSION


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Oct 22 2005, 03:54 PM~4052419
> *HELP
> 
> Im currently building a 78 monte, No it is not going to be black.
> ...


www.dixiemontecarlo.com everything you need......


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 25 2005, 11:25 AM~4067962
> *www.dixiemontecarlo.com everything you need......
> *


They dont have any already talked with them, Thx thow


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

86 LS


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

[attachmentid=331066]
[attachmentid=331065]
[attachmentid=331064]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics of this car?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Nov 1 2005, 03:25 PM~4115527
> *Got any more pics of this car?
> *


I think that is the one that was at the San Anto LRM. You might check some of the topics with SA LRM pics. Clean ass car.


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

cool, preciate da info, I'll give that a shot


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Nov 1 2005, 03:25 PM~4115527
> *Got any more pics of this car?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 1 2005, 11:01 PM~4118749
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 1 2005, 11:01 PM~4118749
> *:biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

My 87 sold last night :tears:


----------



## lowyal (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo_@Jun 29 2004, 06:59 AM~1983505
> *
> *


[attachmentid=346651] 

^ 1980 monte carlo?
rear windows dont usualy go down do they?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Nov 1 2005, 04:25 PM~4115527
> *Got any more pics of this car?
> *



[attachmentid=347264]


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=347267]


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

looks good hoime :thumbsup:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 12 2005, 01:58 PM~4192759
> *
> *


Wow. Those A Arms are horrible :uh:


----------



## Mendiola (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 12 2005, 11:18 PM~4192831
> *
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7monte8_@Oct 31 2005, 12:13 AM~4103188
> *:0
> *


Looks good bro... did you get it painted or was it that color when you got it?


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

TTT uffin:

BTW: I'm still searchin for a 1980 Monte Carlo front clip / header panel...










anybody can help?


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 13 2005, 09:56 AM~4196448
> *Looks good bro... did you get it painted or was it that color when you got it?
> *


was that color when I got it just put a chingo of elbow grease into the wet sanding and buffing :biggrin: And I got the top done and pinstriping


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

uffin: Brown Society's President uffin:


----------



## Rickdogg (Aug 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7monte8_@Nov 23 2005, 06:26 AM~4261315
> *was that color when I got it just put a chingo of elbow grease into the  wet sanding and buffing :biggrin: And I got the top done and pinstriping
> *


Looks good bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rickdogg_@Nov 23 2005, 08:35 AM~4262321
> *uffin: Brown Society's President uffin:
> *


That looks like crazy cutty :0


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Dec 1 2005, 02:55 PM~4313949
> *That looks like crazy cutty  :0
> *


So you switch cars like shoes huh? What else you got? You still got the Monte?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

PS- I miss VEGAS!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 29 2004, 01:04 AM~1982718
> *
> *



Did that thing explode??


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SinCity702_@Jun 29 2004, 01:04 AM~1982718
> *
> *


this one...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

fuck it nevermind :uh:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Will be complet by sprig '06? Just a sneek preview.


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

yo im havin a some problems figurin out some speaker placements for my monte. its an 86. im gunna do 2 components in the front and 2 full range in the back (and the subs location are obvious) any suggestions


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to the audio section they will be able to help you with that.


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

yea aight i just figured u guys may have done an install in ur montes


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

[attachmentid=387906]


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 
[attachmentid=388365]
[attachmentid=388366]


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 12 2005, 09:55 PM~4194033
> *Wow. Those A Arms are horrible  :uh:
> *


hell ya i never got them extended that really sucked :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

i have an 86 monte carlo with the og front end, like tha one above, can i put the grill from an 80 in. how much modification would it need


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

hey 86, if you extend the clips for your rear components with a piece of coat hanger about 1-1/4 inch you can fit a nice 3 way 6x9 in there

my heap again


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks brotha, but ive decided to just do components on the kick panels and a sub, by tha way nice mc looks alot like mine, xcept my rims are chrome, black g bodies run shit


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

do u kno anythin about the grill?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Dec 18 2005, 12:20 PM~4429868
> *do u kno anythin about the grill?
> *


ha i just realised your from toronto too. what about the grill though? how it comes off? is yours that brown one on chrome 13"?


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

naw my isnt on the road yet it will be by april, im juicin it this winter, and its black


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 16 2005, 07:19 AM~4417359
> *[attachmentid=387906]
> *


Props on your monte. I had ls to i miss it.


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

for the guy looking for monte parts.
hey go to 
www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com
try them..
hope it helps


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 21 2005, 01:55 PM~4249647
> *TTT uffin:
> 
> BTW: I'm still searchin for a 1980 Monte Carlo front clip / header panel...
> ...




I CAN HELP YOU OUT. I HAVE A SALVAGE YARD. IF INTERESTED I CAN GET YOU PICS RIGHT AFTER X-MAS. COMPLETE FRONT END OR WHATEVER YOU NEED.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt uhmm


----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

ok got a question, I got my black monte. should i make it a cruiser or slap a full stack in that bitch. i dont know. after seeing that all black ls laid out. i think im being swayed. quick i need to see a monte with a 2" extension before i start thinking that 3 turns of coil is cool :uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 3 2006, 08:44 PM~4542795
> *ok got a question, I got my black monte. should i make it a cruiser or slap a full stack in that bitch. i dont know.  after seeing that all black ls laid out. i think im being swayed. quick i need to see a monte with a 2" extension before i start thinking that 3 turns of coil is cool :uh:
> *


full stack that bitch nate :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES A PIC OF MY 79 MONTE CARLO IN TUCSON ARIZONA THE BAJITO LOWRIDER SHOW IN 05.. COULD BE A BETTER SHOT BUT STILL DESERVES A SPOT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES ANOTHER SHOT OF MY 79


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES A FEW MORE


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HEREZ MY MC AT OCTOBER JAM 05 IN TUCSON, AZ


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

damn, done suckin yer own dick yet? :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES THA MOTOR 305 WITH TURBO 350 TRANS


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

guess not :cheesy:









most diabolical, playa hata....this siiiiide uh tha mississipuh!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

i dont remember if i posted these or not, but sick ass M.C. from japan


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

DIDNT C YOU IN THERE TALKIN I WAS BLINDED BY THE RIMS THROUGH SCREEN


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THATZ CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2006, 09:16 PM~4550089
> *i dont remember if i posted these or not, but sick ass M.C. from japan
> *


look at all the asian guys in the back they all look like they tryin to be og's no offence to the asians


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

THIS MY SISTERS BOYFRIEND'S MONTE.ITS NOT ALL THAT BUT HES TRYING TO GET IT FIXED UP.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

one word...downsize!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@Dec 22 2005, 12:23 AM~4457455
> *Back Bumper !
> *



does this dude haave his frame wrapped or jus his stress points?


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

:cheesy: THIS IS MY BROTHER'S 79 MONTE,
HE IS FROM *NEW WAVE C.C. IN SAN DIEGO. CA*


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

My ride currently under the knife....Guts soon to come :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

kinda sad that this whole forum is like half filled with Monte Carlos on dubz and twenty-twos.. im not hatin but keep that shit on the trucks and SUVs don't fuck up a perfectly good M.C.


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HEREZ A NICE PIC


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

AT THE CAR WASH


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERE IT IZ


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hey i got an 84 monte and was wondering would 6x9 fit in the back if i put 14's in the back?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

This is my brothers monte(blue) and another members (red).  
Both were painted by my brother.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Nov 12 2005, 02:00 PM~4192772
> *[attachmentid=347267]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

any one?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

O.J LAS VEGAS


----------



## SamLow (Nov 12, 2002)

My Monte SS for sale or trade (New Mexico)


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

77 monte


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 15 2006, 01:33 PM~4626212
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: nice very nice


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

NICE PICS SOLO KEEP SHOWING THEM UTAH RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the boss (Jun 28, 2005)

heres some of my toys


heres my 84 









heres my 78









heres my 79









and my boys 80 monte r.i.p homie


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=431098]


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esco64_@Jan 5 2006, 09:06 AM~4553434
> *:cheesy: THIS IS MY BROTHER'S 79 MONTE,
> HE IS FROM NEW WAVE C.C.  IN SAN DIEGO. CA
> *


CLEEEEEAN!!!! :0


----------



## MISTADONTPLAY (Dec 8, 2005)

Sikkest MonteZ Orgullo Mexicano, Rollin Malo, Paradise


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

that white ls up there with the sky blue stripes along the body line is perfect. i love those lines. i may have to copy them on my 86 :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

mine


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

MONTES ALL DAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

Wat up homeboys was good wondering if any one out there had a monte for parts i need aframe???


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dOUbleDiPPin_@Jan 21 2006, 08:00 PM~4676847
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  

nice ride bro.!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

my homies old ride


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Jan 21 2006, 10:29 PM~4677643
> *:0
> 
> nice ride bro.!!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 86MiAMoNtE (Oct 14, 2005)

TT  T


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

love some g-bodys


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

78 Monte For Sale $2500 Call Mike For Info. (909) 969-3227

[attachmentid=439083]


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jan 27 2006, 05:06 PM~4718330
> *78 Monte For Sale $2500 Call Mike For Info. (909) 969-3227
> 
> [attachmentid=439083]
> *


where u located homie, more info on the ride? pm me


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 27 2006, 08:41 PM~4720853
> *where u located homie, more info on the ride? pm me
> *



post up all the pics of ur monte that thing is cleannnn :biggrin:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

yeyah


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 24 2006, 04:58 PM~4921645
> *yeyah
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

BIG RICK - MAJESTIX CAR CLUB


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

mine
"It's Nice Be'in Me"


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

my new project unless i decide to sell it


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 28 2006, 08:44 PM~5336195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: its gonna be hard for me to build a car to top that one


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

this is the newest ride out in t.o right now


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT
> 
> 
> 
> damn who's monte homie :biggrin:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

my old ride


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 29 2004, 11:33 PM~1986400
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS "DAMN" :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i didnt see any of xfactor from the nw thats a kick ass monte in my opinion too,


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

CHE:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

BOO BOO'S TAT


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

BOO BOO'S MONTE NEW IMAGE C.C.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@May 14 2006, 11:40 PM~5430096
> *BOO BOO'S TAT
> 
> 
> ...


oh shyt! :thumbsup: , i think i might use that as my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)




----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

Herr's mine. Just got it back from paint, hence no chrome bits or emblems.


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 2 2006, 08:57 AM~5355164
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> 
> 
> *


More please..... more of that monte  .... Thats one awesome monte ... Whats color is that? Code ? Hok ? 

Best Monte ? 78-79 monte .


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5487276
> *Herr's mine. Just got it back from paint, hence no chrome bits or emblems.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN THEM RIMS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 24 2006, 03:00 PM~5489024
> *CLEAN THEM RIMS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


They're coming off to make way for a new set I've got. I'll post it up again with the new wheels and chrome as soon as I can :biggrin:


----------



## 88 MONTE BEAR (Oct 21, 2005)

mines


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

my girls monte before changes


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

my girls ride now.i dyed the top put on some new pinstripes and put on some new kandy blue sneakers


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

?? do they have chrome bumpers for the monte carlo?? I have an 86 LS . would the bumpers off of a regal fit?? thanks..

by the way you guys have some bad ass monte's.. 



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

That Shit Clean!!!! Stay up dino uffin: :around:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 1 2006, 11:42 AM~5533152
> *?? do they have chrome bumpers for the monte carlo?? I have an 86 LS . would the bumpers off of a  regal fit?? thanks..
> 
> by the way you guys have some bad ass monte's..
> ...


sell me your 86 front end so you can find out if a regal one will fit.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

If anyone is interested in some purple and gold spokes w/a chrome hub pm me thank. If interested I'll send you price and pic.'s


----------



## sweatit21 (May 12, 2006)

Sorry it's a chrome dish the hud is gold. And there 13's


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

I NEED THE WHEEL WELL TRIMMINGS FOR MY 87 MONTE LS. IM IN SAN JOSE CA. DOES ANYBODY IN THE BAY HAVE A PARTS CAR OR KNOW SOMEBODY. FEEL FREE TO PM ME


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0 Damn this topic is still going strong... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTHWEST_N8TIVE (May 26, 2003)

MY MONTE NUTHIN SPECIAL BOUT IT :biggrin: BUT A PIC FOR THE PAGE


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHWEST_N8TIVE_@Jun 12 2006, 03:41 AM~5592941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks special to me :biggrin: Nice clean ride homie!


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

how do i post my ride


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Tinypic.com copy the link that starts with img into your post


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Im just starting on this one.


----------



## SOUTHWEST_N8TIVE (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 12 2006, 02:40 PM~5595726
> *Looks special to me  :biggrin:  Nice clean ride homie!
> *



:biggrin: THANKS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 3 2006, 05:16 PM~5365483
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 who's the heina :cheesy:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 3 2006, 10:59 AM~5363348
> *
> *


Nice.!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

STILL WORKING ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SAN JO CA. (MY MONTE)AT HOME


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jun 1 2006, 01:26 AM~5530950
> *my girls ride now.i dyed the top put on some new pinstripes and put on some new kandy blue sneakers
> 
> 
> ...


IM REALLY LOVIN THIS MC!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 3 2006, 05:16 PM~5365483
> *my old ride
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this monte?????????


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jun 13 2006, 05:29 PM~5602419
> *IM REALLY LOVIN THIS MC!!!!
> 
> *


THIS MONTE LOOKS LIKE MINE BUT DIFFERENT STRIPING AND NO VINYL TOP


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 13 2006, 05:35 PM~5602448
> *THIS MONTE LOOKS LIKE MINE BUT DIFFERENT STRIPING AND NO VINYL TOP
> *


than it dont look like yours, what you up to


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Jun 13 2006, 05:39 PM~5602476
> *than it dont look like yours, what you up to
> *


I MEANT THE COLOR


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jun 13 2006, 05:41 PM~5602490
> *I MEANT THE COLOR
> *


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jun 13 2006, 02:03 PM~5601327
> *:0  :0  who's the heina :cheesy:
> *


thats homegirl from back east. her names christine. the cars an 86


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jun 13 2006, 07:29 PM~5602419
> *IM REALLY LOVIN THIS MC!!!!
> 
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Jun 11 2006, 11:15 PM~5592574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

*MY NEW RIDE*


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

more pics.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19MONTE88_@Jun 16 2006, 05:09 AM~5616607
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS BADASS


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19MONTE88_@Jun 16 2006, 07:09 AM~5616607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Liked this car for a while now.... nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 13 2006, 05:14 PM~5602665
> *thats homegirl from back east. her names christine. the cars an 86
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: hook it up homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

for sale 2,000.00 car is located in livingston cali. pm me for more details


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

4 sale or trade,hit me up .


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 16 2006, 05:09 AM~5616607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

for get her, check my baby girl? :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

this is a 1986 chevy monte carlo 4 sale,all chrome undercariage and engine.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 22 2006, 10:33 PM~5654286
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

luxury sports= the best G-bodys hands down......mine will be finished some day


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 22 2006, 10:44 PM~5654354
> *for get her, check my baby girl? :biggrin:
> *


I'll get there one day bro.....I've only had the ride about 7 months....You have a nice ride ....how long you had her and how much you asking?


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

i,m asking $ 12,000 or trade for something older 'chevy'


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Which issue of LRM is the "Grapevine" LS Monte?


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

heres some pics of my old ride. i was thinking of doing a glass house. or maybe a coupe caprice. but i think im gonna do another monte. im so fermiliar and comfortable with them, plus its kinda what im known for.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 6 2006, 05:51 AM~5723575
> *heres some pics of my old ride.  i was thinking of doing a glass house. or maybe a coupe caprice. but i think im gonna do another monte. im so fermiliar and comfortable with them, plus its kinda what im known for.
> 
> 
> ...


damn nate monte looked real good. i might have to continue there being a black monte around here


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 6 2006, 06:44 PM~5727739
> *damn nate monte looked real good. i might have to continue there being a black monte around here
> *


No :buttkick: if you do that people are gonna start callin' you bubble gum couse im gonna paint it pink


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 7 2005, 03:32 PM~4157804
> *My 87 sold last night :tears:
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87luxurysport_@Jul 8 2006, 01:36 AM~5735449
> *
> *


post pix of it


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87luxurysport_@Jul 8 2006, 11:54 AM~5736865
> *My Webpage
> *


nice


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

MY HOMIES 84....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 2 2006, 01:57 AM~5355164
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> 
> 
> ...


that last one is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL] COUPLE OF MONTE'S FROM SAN JO,CALI


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 6 2006, 01:51 AM~5723575
> *heres some pics of my old ride.  i was thinking of doing a glass house. or maybe a coupe caprice. but i think im gonna do another monte. im so fermiliar and comfortable with them, plus its kinda what im known for.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: MORE PICS OF THE CHICK PLEASE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

dats a nice monte


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SAN JO NO.CAL]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

out with tha old








in with tha new


----------



## 87luxurysport (Jul 8, 2006)

]


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

heres my monte but the pics are old


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HERE'S MINE WHEN IT HAD GOLD ON IT..








THEN HERE IT IS AGAIN WITH EVERYTHANG CHROME AND KAMELEON WHEELS


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 12 2006, 08:49 PM~5763966
> *]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


looks good got any more pics:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 13 2006, 06:54 AM~5765376
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  MORE PICS OF THE CHICK PLEASE
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Jul 13 2006, 06:54 AM~5765376
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  MORE PICS OF THE CHICK PLEASE
> *


theres a few issues. like the 3000 miles between me and my hometown


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 20 2006, 10:49 PM~5814672
> *:0
> *


    that's what im saying :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]


> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Jul 20 2006, 10:24 PM~5814092
> *looks good got any more pics:biggrin:
> *


HERES ONE MORE


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

SSweet Montes


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 21 2006, 06:52 AM~5815546
> *]My Webpage[/URL]
> HERES ONE MORE
> *


looks real good homie :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is mine ....


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

heres one we just finished


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCE IV LIFE_@Jul 21 2006, 11:22 PM~5820692
> *looks real good homie :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87+Jul 21 2006, 09:52 AM~5815546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any way I can get pics of this car ? 

I would like to see the trunk set up , The motor ,interior and maybe a few ways of it setting ! 3 wheel nose up and posted all the way up !

I am a detailed model builder and i like the look of this car and would like to put it in scale ! here is a pic to show that i ant playin and that i dont want to waste anyones time! 










i cant show it fully built yet til the frist of aug! We are haveing a build off in the model topic here ! But I would also really like to do this car so thanks if you can help ! If not Then sorry for asking ! Thanks David Irwin aka MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

my monte


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]
]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

tight


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

wow , lots of nice MCs on here ,,,,,,,, heres my hooptie :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 05:18 PM~5861434
> *wow , lots of nice MCs on here ,,,,,,,, heres my hooptie :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 28 2006, 06:18 PM~5861434
> *wow , lots of nice MCs on here ,,,,,,,, heres my hooptie :biggrin:
> 
> *


nice hooptie


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i think im starting to like orange


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

Has anyone got any ideas on how to stop the large chrome bumper insert on the front from splaying out when it has to bend around the corner of the bumper. You can see what I mean in the last pic. I've tried getting it to grip the teeth that are in the bumper and superglue!!! :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT for the Montes


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

My Monte updated!


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

heres mine before and after 1978 monte :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 8 2006, 01:08 PM~5925616
> *My Monte updated!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT LOOKS REALLY NICE


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 8 2006, 08:09 PM~5929522
> *DAMN HOMIE THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT LOOKS REALLY NICE
> *


Thanks! I'm still working on it.........You guys from Sharkside havv some firme rides!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Aug 8 2006, 03:14 PM~5926234
> *heres mine before and after 1978 monte  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I like the new color ... can't wait to see what it looks like with everything back on it ... good job bro ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 9 2006, 09:30 AM~5932245
> *Thanks!  I'm still working on it.........You guys from Sharkside havv some firme rides!
> *


The car is clean and the engine is off the hook ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 9 2006, 08:35 AM~5932594
> *The car is clean and the engine is off the hook ...
> *


Thanks


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

<<<< REPRESENTANTO ORGULLO MEXICANO>> 



<<<<<<< CAR OF THE YEAR>>>>>>>>>>





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

SORRY IT PUT THE WRONG PI'C MY BAD :uh: :uh: :uh: 


I'M TRYING TO GET THE PIC??????????????????


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THERE YOU GO ??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S MY HOMEBOY CHINO GOOD JOB


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jul 27 2006, 05:38 PM~5854158
> *heres one we just finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  hey homie nice ride, one question, is the back locked all the way up? if so wat size cylinders u got back there?


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Aug 9 2006, 08:30 AM~5932245
> *Thanks!  I'm still working on it.........You guys from Sharkside havv some firme rides!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

[/quote]


what kind of green is that???


----------



## 4DA 8O5 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is my 78 monte back in 2002


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

My Bucket :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Jul 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5874462
> *Has anyone got any ideas on how to stop the large chrome bumper insert on the front from splaying out when it has to bend around the corner of the bumper. You can see what I mean in the last pic. I've tried getting it to grip the teeth that are in the bumper and superglue!!! :angry:
> 
> Man I would just be happy to have have the real bumper trim, Look at most the 78-80 montes on here they dont have any kinda trim.
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caine_@Aug 19 2006, 08:36 PM~6002709
> *My Bucket :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  anymore pics?


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 19 2006, 09:11 PM~6002865
> *:0    anymore pics?
> *


Jus got it Bout a month ago, needs some work, Some Bitch hit the drivers side front fender to so i gotta fix that,i got a replacement tho... its my winter project :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

1st thangs 1st tho, its my daily so im jus gunna get tha Body ready for paint n get some sounds in it, everythang else is gunna have ta wait till tha winter...


----------



## demonic (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2004, 02:29 PM~2004458
> *:0    :0
> *


holy crap that rear axle is bad ass.


----------



## demonic (Aug 13, 2006)

this one


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

ummm ya'll said monte carlos well heres my daily driver


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

187monte


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Here's my '76


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

sorry some pics were taken from a video camera, so kinda blurry


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: for keeping this shit alive... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Aug 20 2006, 10:22 AM~6005048
> *sorry some pics were taken from a video camera,  so kinda blurry
> 
> 
> ...





 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STHPW3305_@Aug 28 2006, 03:50 PM~6058188
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Sqvarec,
Keep your comment to yourself. The topic is a Monte Carlo fest so I posted a Monte Carlo. I'm sure your the king of lowriding overthere in Poland. (are you kidding me). :uh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by What It Do_@Aug 19 2006, 10:57 PM~6003077
> *1st thangs 1st tho, its my daily so im jus gunna get tha Body ready for paint n get some sounds in it, everythang else is gunna have ta wait till tha winter...
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HERE ONE FOR YA'LL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MY BRO'S MC..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THA BACK WINDOW 2


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STHPW3305_@Aug 28 2006, 07:51 PM~6059473
> *Hey Sqvarec,
> Keep your comment to yourself. The topic is a Monte Carlo fest so I posted a Monte Carlo. I'm sure your the king of lowriding overthere in Poland. (are you kidding me). :uh:
> *



WTF ? Damn i cant even write that i dont like it ? It looks like shit on these rims so... it's yours ? Ha now i know why you are mad :uh: -> :twak: <- was for owner not for the one who post it.


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 28 2006, 11:57 AM~6059520
> *MY BRO'S MC..
> 
> 
> ...


That shits tite!!! sooner or later my shits gunna B clean  not much time ta work on it since its my daily... Soon tho


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Aug 20 2006, 09:47 AM~6004657
> *
> *


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lethal Weapon, I haven’t seen it up here yet




Here’s some more from my stash. These are in Japan


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry the green convertible isn't in Japan that I know of. Just got mixed in there.


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Heres another one from Japan


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks 4 da pics Chuch :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

the homie OSCAR reppin CHIQUES.....LA GENTE C.C.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Sep 15 2006, 09:30 AM~6179682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAT MOFO CLEAN


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 14 2006, 09:11 PM~6177096
> *thanks 4 da pics Chuch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as fuck .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

My monte up for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287243


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 19 2006, 12:41 PM~6203334
> *
> *


real nice MC, what year is it?


----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Sep 19 2006, 12:45 PM~6203366
> *
> *


lovin the paint on that


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats a 78 or 79



> _Originally posted by 3need$$$6_@Sep 19 2006, 09:50 AM~6203408
> *real nice MC, what year is it?
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pics man! dam im getting second thoughts on selling my 79 monte


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

:cheesy:    

Some great pics of qaulity MC's there DownLow64!!! Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

some pics of mine that someone got at the bbq
[img=http://img112.image[url=http://imageshack.us][img=http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8176/dscf0078ov5nw4.jpg]shack.us/img112/7406/1009577go7.jpg][/url]


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 14 2006, 10:11 PM~6177096
> *thanks 4 da pics Chuch :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

nice monte vyne tyme any pics of the set up


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

how do i post my pics?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

How do u post pics on this thing


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

Where all tha 70-72's??? i know yall got pics!!! so post them bitches... keep this fest goin


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

:cheesy:TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I ALL WAYZ LIKED THAT LIME GREEN MONTE


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Nov 4 2006, 10:21 PM~6505486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the red X :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Sep 23 2006, 07:19 PM~6232059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Oct 28 2006, 12:30 PM~6463039
> *:cheesy:TTT
> 
> 
> ...


LIME GREEN LS :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)




----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

THE ONE AND ONLY AND BY FAR THE CLEANEST OUT THERE ROLLIN


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Nov 5 2006, 11:14 AM~6507375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy 1983 Hot Rod magazine!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

BTW is that a chevelle roof on that? Its giving me some ideas on what NEVER to do


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

seriously wheres all tha 70 - 72's??? post em up


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres my 70 :biggrin:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Nov 5 2006, 07:52 PM~6510521
> *heres my 70 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea, thats pretty clean, anybody got pics of 70-72 verts? only seen 2 before... wanna see some more


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

picked this up a couple weeks ago








was inspected for collectors


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=DOUBLE-O,Oct 20 2006, 12:49 PM~6409006]








[/quote]
MY 1980 3.8L TURBO MONTE TUCKING 22'S :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.i miss my aero coupe.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Nov 5 2006, 01:35 AM~6506884
> *THE ONE AND ONLY AND BY FAR THE CLEANEST OUT THERE ROLLIN
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Still my Favorite Monte Carlo in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Montes. Here are few photos of my 75 MC.


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wundering, How many batteries can you fit in the trunk of a 85-86 Monte Carlo? (singal pump)


----------



## Superlusky (Nov 4, 2006)

Sup people, I want to purchase this 79 MC that this old man has around the corner. Original owner, body is pretty good, 85K, $3000. What do you guys think? Oh and it has the TTops, most of the pics u guys put up are the plain old hard tops, do you guys not preffer the ttops? I think they look kinda cool but please guys give me some info! Thanx!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 7 2006, 07:46 AM~6519607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY nice!!! Great color scheme... haven't seen it done so well.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

dose any one no if you can fit 1984 monte or grand prix chrome side trim on a 78 monte ?????????????? i no the chrome by the wheel wells fit but im not shure about the rest of the lower chrome if any one has any info it will be very helpfull


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Superlusky_@Nov 9 2006, 01:47 AM~6533576
> *Sup people, I want to purchase this 79 MC that this old man has around the corner. Original owner, body is pretty good, 85K, $3000. What do you guys think? Oh and it has the TTops, most of the pics u guys put up are the plain old hard tops, do you guys not preffer the ttops? I think they look kinda cool but please guys give me some info! Thanx!
> *


I would rather have a hard top with a sunroof if anything.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

were can i get rear bumper fillers for a 76 monte carlo


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

my monte


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 26 2006, 01:43 AM~6635370
> *my monte
> *


Clean as fuck     ....

What you did with your chrome trim ? I need it... If you still have it - pm me. Thanks.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that blue 78/9'er is clean as a whistle


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

does any body now were i can get 2 park lamp for 78


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Nov 26 2006, 08:11 AM~6637972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They are going to be hard as fuck to find. They were only made for 78 and 79 and 78s are differt from 79s. I have one side of the pair of 78 turn signals that is in decent shape. I might be willing to sell it. pm me


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

<span style='color:red'>  <KINGS OF KINGS C.C.>


----------



## Monte Hopper (Nov 29, 2006)

*  :0 



Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS@Dec 23 2005, 11:50 PM~4471056
I CAN HELP YOU OUT. I HAVE A SALVAGE YARD. IF INTERESTED I CAN GET YOU PICS RIGHT AFTER X-MAS. COMPLETE FRONT END OR WHATEVER YOU NEED.


Click to expand...

YO Monte hopper from d-town here I am also looking for the same as this guy but i am also looking for the chrome bumper trims, tailight cvers & trim, basicly the hole back setup cause my shit is old send me pics ASAP*


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 
my daily 86


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

does anybody have any more pictures of the monte FREAKSHOW.Thats a bad ass car


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

this is my new project 75 monte


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*For Sale: *


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

].[/URL]


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

THATS IT FOR ME LATERZ


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Dec 4 2006, 01:22 AM~6688674
> *For Sale:
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a thread for this one? Just wondering about details...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

heres a couple of pics ofthe car i made for my better half


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

you sould have made it all pink on the inside... lol lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm new here so heres a pic of my 74 Monte Carlo. all stock since we got it in 74 off the showroom floor.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 4 2006, 04:03 AM~6689368
> *
> *


Does anyone have some interior pics? :biggrin:


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

3 monte carlos 78, 79, 84


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice Monte - post some more! Any pics of that 78 on the left ?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn.. this topic is still going.. :cheesy: 

Nice pics...


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

all are FIRME ESTILO CC MORE BETTER PICS LATER HOMIES


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

here is my next project wish me luck


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Dec 13 2006, 07:37 PM~6757106
> *here is my next project wish me luck
> 
> 
> ...


wish u best of luck homie were building one just like it :biggrin: keep us up dated :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

k thanks best of luck to yall too


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 13 2006, 04:41 PM~6756410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the graphics or striping on the bottom


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Dec 14 2006, 02:07 AM~6756711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, i like that black o black


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

i see you down there sexxxy


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

I see up there snatch...LOL... j/k...Te quiero Mucho


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:34 PM~6760764
> *I see up there snatch...LOL... j/k...Te quiero Mucho
> *


 : : : : :


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey luv I'm still having a hard time with this thing.... I feel stupid because I can't fiure it out...LOL... I'm typing but I don't know if I'm doing it right... LOL


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:38 PM~6760787
> *Hey luv I'm still having a hard time with this thing.... I feel stupid because I can't fiure it out...LOL... I'm typing but I don't know if I'm doing it right... LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if you need help give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

What are you talking about???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Dec 13 2006, 07:07 PM~6756711
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my!!! Those bottle jacks holding up the wood beams that are holding up the entire body is the scariest thing I have ever seen!!! :0


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't even know if help is what I need...LOL... I think just don't get it... myspace is more fun to me..LOL


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:40 PM~6760803
> *What are you talking about???
> *


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey luv I'm still having a hard time with this thing.... I feel stupid because I can't fiure it out...LOL... I'm typing but I don't know if I'm doing it right... LOL


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:40 PM~6760803
> *What are you talking about???
> *


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:45 PM~6760818
> *Hey luv I'm still having a hard time with this thing.... I feel stupid because I can't fiure it out...LOL... I'm typing but I don't know if I'm doing it right... LOL
> *


looks like your doing it right


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Ha Ha see I just sent that shit twice and I didn't even want to do that...LOL.. myspace is more fun to me


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:47 PM~6760831
> *Ha Ha see I just sent that shit twice and I didn't even want to do that...LOL.. myspace is more fun to me
> *


o i thought you were thinking i didnt hear you the first time so you said it again hahahahahaha


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey how do you have a picture on yours.. I want a picture on mine...


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

no I know you know how to read... its just my dumb ass sending it twice..LOL


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:50 PM~6760858
> *Hey how do you have a picture on yours.. I want a picture on mine...
> *


i think you have to wait a certain amout of time to do it


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:50 PM~6760858
> *Hey how do you have a picture on yours.. I want a picture on mine...
> *


i think you have to wait a certain amout of time to do it


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey you'll have to check out your myspace today... I'm getting my pictures today from the photo shoot last sunday...


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:50 PM~6760858
> *Hey how do you have a picture on yours.. I want a picture on mine...
> *


i think you have to wait a certain amout of time to do it


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 01:57 PM~6760881
> *Hey you'll have to check out your myspace today... I'm getting my pictures today from the photo shoot last sunday...
> *


cool cant wait to see them


----------



## Tinamarie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey you'll have to check out your myspace today... I'm getting my pictures today from the photo shoot last sunday...


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tinamarie_@Dec 14 2006, 02:03 PM~6760891
> *Hey you'll have to check out your myspace today... I'm getting my pictures today from the photo shoot last sunday...
> *


will do mija


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarnagitsU_@Dec 14 2006, 03:38 PM~6761037
> *will do mija
> *


shouldn't you guys be pm'ing eachother instead of ruining the Monte Carlo Fest???


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

postin up my buddyz 87 SS


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

i love the way this one turned out








theres the og








here a pic of it hopping


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

here my monte..at my pad!!...... :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2006, 01:42 PM~6760811
> *Oh my!!!  Those bottle jacks holding up the wood beams that are holding up the entire body is the scariest thing I have ever seen!!!  :0
> *


jaja dam homie then i guess u aint seen shit :roflmao: :roflmao: dont worrie homie it aint my first ... the car is secure know :thumbsup: by the way love ur monte great job wonderfull inspiration


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Dec 13 2006, 06:07 PM~6756711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful color on that Monte. One of the best 3rd Gen's I've seen!!!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got this rear lights for sale 78-79 monte carlo taillights real clean no cracks or sun wear make offers resonable offers


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

heres my 80 project with a 78 header panel and my 81 Monte behind it.


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 19 2006, 02:20 PM~6786440
> *heres my 80 project with a 78 header panel and my 81 Monte behind it.
> 
> 
> ...


   Looks real straight.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Dec 14 2006, 04:59 PM~6761669
> *here my monte..at my pad!!...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dammm nice ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks again yogi, I am redoing the paint but im changing color to a candy organic green... so everything is being painted... some things will be gold plated "little details''.. Oh and i need to replace the door window weatherstrips... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 6 2006, 01:51 AM~5723575
> *heres some pics of my old ride.  i was thinking of doing a glass house. or maybe a coupe caprice. but i think im gonna do another monte. im so fermiliar and comfortable with them, plus its kinda what im known for.
> 
> 
> ...


   STILL WAITING FOR PICS OF THIS CHICK


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 22 2006, 04:31 PM~6805849
> *     STILL WAITING FOR PICS OF THIS CHICK
> *


well, shes disapeared off the face of the earth and i sold my car to the east coast. no worries. wait til this summer


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 22 2006, 03:20 PM~6806045
> *well, shes disapeared off the face of the earth and i sold my car to the east coast. no worries. wait til this summer
> *


     HOW THE FUCK DID SHE DO THAT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 25 2006, 08:43 PM~6635370
> *my monte
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this blue?


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Dec 25 2006, 11:09 AM~6820944
> *what color is this blue?
> *


It is house of colors candy cobalt blue shot over a black base.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## iron man (Dec 25, 2006)

here is my 79
representing northern va
skills iron works (703) 434 2356. open for buisness!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

TTT for the Montes


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

AN OLD PIC OF MINE IN VEGAS O3 I THINK 54"


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

heres what i been doin :uh:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

ttt, post some more of 3d gen montes...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Dec 25 2006, 11:09 AM~6820944
> *what color is this blue?
> *


 :thumbsup: I Like


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt for the montes


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Jan 7 2007, 06:40 AM~6923115
> *ttt for the montes
> *


fuck, sometimes i hate posts like these. I was hoping to see some new pics :biggrin: :biggrin: you got me  

edit:

ok something for all ya out there:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

MY RIDE sorry its dirty but i am workin on it right now


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 25 2006, 08:34 PM~6821386
> *It is house of colors candy cobalt blue shot over a black base.
> *


realy nice color combo man... monte is lookin good´n´clean too.


----------



## bounce (Dec 15, 2005)

a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

There you go... :thumbsup:


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

thinkin bout parting out my 84 mc let me know if u might need parts still dont know yet though


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jan 12 2007, 09:19 PM~6974580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anyone cut out the emblem of the knight ?


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

clean montes uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: more more more


----------



## 72montecarlow (Feb 9, 2004)

if any body needs them im selling a set of brand new 70-72 monte fender skirts,i ordered them then sold my 72 then they showed up.thanks for your time.o ya their are pics of them in parts wanted under 72montecarlow.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

DESERT DREAMS C.C. Texas

http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72montecarlow_@Jan 13 2007, 11:02 PM~6980868
> *if any body needs them im selling a set of brand new 70-72 monte fender skirts,i ordered them then sold my 72 then they showed up.thanks for your time.o ya their are pics of them in parts wanted under 72montecarlow.
> *


WHAT UP SCOTT!!! :wave: Hope everything's going well... glad the 72 is still around though--I'll still get to see it on the regular


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

For Sale


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7000227
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7000965
> *how much
> *


6gs obo


----------



## 72montecarlow (Feb 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 03:08 PM~7002701
> *6gs obo
> *


clean ride.good luck on the sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Recent pic of my baby


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7029701
> *Recent pic of my baby
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Anybody interested in a monte? I was thinking of doing a raffle for my ride. Basically sell $20 tickets and later on in our local picnic that takes place around May, pick out a winner out of a hat and give it away to the winner. This event will be taped and posted by another website Low-riders.com So that its trustworthy. There are really no rules, you could buy as many tickets as you like, our goal is to try to sell about 250 tickets. We've created a poll to see how many people would be interested in buying a ticket or tickets. This is a link to the poll please check it out or pm me back and let me know your thoughts, later 


Low-riders.com Lowrider Giveaway:
http://www.low-riders.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5146


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 21 2007, 06:13 PM~7046871
> *Anybody interested in a monte? I was thinking of doing a raffle for my ride. Basically sell $20 tickets and later on in our local picnic that takes place around May, pick out a winner out of a hat and give it away to the winner. This event will be taped and posted by another website Low-riders.com So that its trustworthy. There are really no rules, you could buy as many tickets as you like, our goal is to try to sell about 250 tickets. We've created a poll to see how many people would be interested in buying a ticket or tickets. This is a link to the poll please check it out or pm me back and let me know your thoughts, later
> 
> 
> ...


you rafflin your car homie


----------



## area651rider (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 18 2007, 11:34 AM~7020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 4 2006, 01:03 AM~6689368
> *
> *


is this a 87 or 86?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by area651rider_@Jan 21 2007, 05:30 PM~7046962
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a pic of my 70 monte still in works


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Jan 18 2007, 10:34 AM~7020883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This a clean MN ride :biggrin:


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

HERE ARE A COUPLE PICS OF MY 79 MONTE


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

clean ass car


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce84_@Jan 22 2007, 07:28 PM~7057918
> * clean ass car
> *



THANKS


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

ME AND CHRIS (DARKSIDE 58) ARE WORKING ON A HYDRO SET UP FOR MY MONTE. I THINK ILL START SHOWING IT THIS YEAR.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good pics bro representing for Creative Expressions and C&C customs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Jan 22 2007, 09:36 PM~7057996
> *THANKS
> *


more pics homie, looks real nice.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 16 2007, 08:02 AM~7000227
> *For Sale
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the interior?


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Jan 23 2007, 03:18 AM~7057823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean   post some more pics, trunk setup, interior , maybe engine :biggrin: :biggrin: let see whole thing homie :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

1 of LS`S sitting in my yard








heres no 2








monte sc convertible









i guess buy now you can tell i have a few montes
i had this drawn up going to do one convert pearl orange and pearl black
















72 monte


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

damn 87 montes r so nice


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ceebo (Sep 1, 2003)

my new ride soon to go under the knife wit a 3 pump setup


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

SSweet


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

JUST THREW ON A FRESH SET OF POWDERCOATED SPOKES ON MY 79........


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jan 30 2007, 10:03 AM~7126769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIGBODYDelta68 (Oct 27, 2005)

heres a few of my lady's montes


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

got to sell it pm me for more info


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet86MC_@Jan 20 2005, 05:54 PM~2626464
> *UCE MIAMI
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## trae (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Pic's of my LS:


----------



## ELSYLENT (Dec 15, 2006)

at the miami show
OBSESSION C.C ATL


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:27 AM~7238249
> *Pic's of my LS:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean :0


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT !!


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 12 2007, 11:34 AM~7239556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

THIS WAS MY MONTE TILL ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO  :wave:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 12 2007, 10:22 PM~7245202
> *THIS WAS MY MONTE TILL ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO   :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


WAT HAPPEN??? MAN THA MC IS BAD ASS..


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *WAT HAPPEN??? MAN THA MC IS BAD ASS..*


I traded it for a 64 VERT :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 12 2007, 10:46 PM~7245426
> *I traded it for a 64 VERT :biggrin:
> *


  cool i wouldnt do it. but each is own. got any pics of the new ride??


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 4 2006, 02:06 AM~6689371
> *  THATS IT FOR ME LATERZ
> *


them some nice designs on the hood..


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *  cool i wouldnt do it. but each is own. got any pics of the new ride??*


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 12 2007, 11:04 PM~7245568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thas a nice ride.on second thought i probably would of traded.. :biggrin: u aint rollin with anybody?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

Majestics monte.


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Feb 13 2007, 07:51 AM~7247184
> *Majestics monte.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT!!!!


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 13 2007, 12:22 AM~7245202
> *THIS WAS MY MONTE TILL ABOUT TWO WEEKS AGO   :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



I COULD OF SWORE I SEEN YOUR CAR ON KING OF CARS HOMIE. NICE NICE MONTE HOMIE


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:27 AM~7238249
> *Pic's of my LS:
> 
> 
> ...



*MAN, I HONESTLY LOVE THIS COLOR. NICE MC  *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*POST MORE PICS OF THEM....... *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Picked this project up last saturday. 

I'll post up progress pics soon.

Its a diamond in the rough.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

mines.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Feb 12 2007, 07:25 PM~7242246
> *looks clean :0
> *


Thanx! Homie will be doing more updates to it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 13 2007, 12:47 PM~7248323
> *MAN, I HONESTLY LOVE THIS COLOR.  NICE MC
> *


Thanx homie! Would something clean that didn't over powered the whole car.


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *thas a nice ride.on second thought i probably would of traded..  :biggrin: u aint rollin with anybody? *


nope solo



> *I COULD OF SWORE I SEEN YOUR CAR ON KING OF CARS HOMIE. NICE NICE MONTE HOMIE       *


you did see it on there...lol


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 13 2007, 04:20 PM~7250992
> *nope solo
> you did see it on there...lol
> *


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

> *   *


SOME MORE


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 14 2007, 12:02 AM~7256302
> *SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ..VERY NICE MC..


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I can't wait until I can start posting pics of mine.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAL SICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7263502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Serious!!!


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

thats my lux brothas ride from luxurious san jose.that car is sick


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

78 Monte my Brother built 15 years ago. I just came across the pics and figured i'd post it.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^thats crazy any pics of how the car is now


----------



## Six5CaddyLac (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 15 2007, 05:38 PM~7271835
> *^^^^^^thats crazy any pics of how the car is now
> *


Nope, just imagine it smashed up at a junkyard


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

chingones


> _Originally posted by ELSYLENT_@Feb 12 2007, 01:34 PM~7239556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7263502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 13 2007, 12:57 AM~7245509
> *them some nice designs on the hood..
> *


x2


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

representing Minnesota


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

another MN Ride


----------



## 72montecarlow (Feb 9, 2004)

i have brand new fender skirts for a 70-72 monte carlo $100 plus shipping pics on parts for sale


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 17 2007, 02:37 PM~7286211
> *
> representing Minnesota
> *


DAMN IT


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7286211
> *
> representing Minnesota
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT LOOKING FOR A HOOD FOR A 83 LS. ANYBODY GOT ANY HOLLA AT YO BOY..AND SOME BACK SEATS.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Well It's not much to look at compared to everyone else's but here is mine... Still a Virgin :cheesy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72montecarlow_@Feb 17 2007, 05:13 PM~7286652
> *i have brand new fender skirts for a 70-72 monte carlo $100 plus shipping pics on parts for sale
> *


Keep them... :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

just a flick for tha MC riders....


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 18 2007, 02:34 AM~7289387
> *TTT LOOKING FOR A HOOD FOR A 83 LS. ANYBODY GOT ANY HOLLA AT YO BOY..AND SOME BACK SEATS.
> *


homie check out www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com they carry a bunch load of things for Montes...The only thing bad is the turn around time..


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

or www.gbodyparts.com


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

mine for trade


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Feb 20 2007, 06:33 PM~7310847
> *mine in storage for the winter
> *


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

WWW.DIXIEMONTECARLODEPOT.COM THA SHIIIIIIIIIIT 4 MC PARTZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 26 2005, 11:36 AM~3054548
> *;;;
> *


CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH BLACK ON BLACK (CLEAN MONTE)


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone have pictures of Monte Carlo LS with a continental kit?


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

that a new look, its different i like homie it stands out might get judges attention at the shows, i just bought me a 86 monte carlo ls, maybe in next year it wil as clean as your homie


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

No one has pics of an LS with a continental kit?


----------



## STRCLOWNINREGAL (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 20 2007, 10:46 PM~7313514
> *No one has pics of an LS with a continental kit?
> *


good ? i have never seen one either


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a lime green one on one of these pages just check through.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Feb 21 2007, 12:20 AM~7313293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say homie looks like you are missing the chrome trim that goes on the bumper. Auto Zone carriers it....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:15 AM~7314072
> *Say homie looks like you are missing the chrome trim that goes on the bumper. Auto Zone carriers it....
> *


Do they? I've never seen it.. and couldn't find shit on the website... :dunno:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 20 2007, 06:51 PM~7307040
> *just a flick for tha MC riders....
> 
> 
> ...


nice, thanks


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Feb 20 2007, 10:26 PM~7313799
> *good ? i have never seen one either
> *


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Jan 22 2007, 06:18 PM~7057823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:15 AM~7314072
> *Say homie looks like you are missing the chrome trim that goes on the bumper. Auto Zone carriers it....
> *


got A item number on it or know what size it is? :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRCLOWNINREGAL_@Feb 20 2007, 10:40 PM~7313463
> *that a new look, its different i like homie it stands out might get judges attention at the shows, i just bought me a 86 monte carlo ls, maybe in next year it wil as clean as your homie
> *


Thanks dog I'm trying to her there and be different at the same time...GOOD luck on your LS homie,"one" of the best G-bodies out there imo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2007, 03:10 AM~7314431
> *Do they? I've never seen it.. and couldn't find shit on the website... :dunno:
> *


The guy that painted my car found it there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 21 2007, 10:28 PM~7321499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


George I see that you are keeping the LS clean. I remember that pic for the show in Houston........... :biggrin: 

2Pac!


----------



## Baggedmonte (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Jun 28 2004, 10:41 PM~1982622
> *SOME OTHER COLLAGE'S OF SOME NORTHERN CALI MONTE'S
> *


this one on spokes is off the hook


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 09:01 PM~7321899
> *George I see that you are keeping the LS clean. I remember that pic for the show in Houston........... :biggrin:
> 
> 2Pac!
> *


_What up 2Pac..... you know it... that pic is in the LRM also :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jan 24 2007, 06:17 PM~7074840
> *monte sc convertible
> 
> 
> ...


i want one the one with the black top please :biggrin:

shit how about the all black one :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT PATTERNED 79 IS SIIIIIIIIIIIICK :biggrin: WELL DONE MAN!!! I ALWAYZ FEEL RIGHT AT HOME ON THIS PAGE!!!


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)




----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Feb 20 2007, 04:40 PM~7310169
> *homie check out    www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com  they carry a bunch load of things for Montes...The only thing bad is the turn around time..
> *


  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMY..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 24 2007, 02:15 PM~7342428
> *What up 2Pac..... you know it... that pic is in the LRM also :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be seeing you guys at the next event............. :thumbsup:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 20 2007, 11:16 PM~7313275
> *
> *


that is bad azz.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone know where i can get a rear bumper cover for an 87 Monte LS? Does not have to be new just in good shape so i can get my monte finished ....


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

our club's presidents monte


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 28 2007, 01:04 PM~7373711
> *Anyone know where i can get a rear bumper cover for an 87 Monte LS? Does not have to be new just in good shape so i can get my monte finished ....
> *



i got mine thru dixie monte carlo..it was about 180 for a used but good one


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Feb 28 2007, 09:47 PM~7377924
> *i got mine thru dixie monte carlo..it was about 180 for a used but good one
> *


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 24 2007, 01:18 PM~7342686
> * GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMY..
> *



No problem man!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn it how do post a pic of my shit here?? :uh:


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Mar 1 2007, 03:12 PM~7383231
> *damn it how do post a pic of my shit here?? :uh:
> *


YOU NEED TO PUT IT ON PHOTOBUCKET. AND COPY PASTE THE HTTP CODE ON TO THE "IMG" BAR THAT POPS UP AFTER YOU CLICK IT.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Mar 1 2007, 02:16 PM~7383261
> *YOU NEED TO PUT IT ON PHOTOBUCKET. AND COPY PASTE THE HTTP CODE ON TO THE "IMG"  BAR THAT POPS UP AFTER YOU CLICK IT.
> *



bet dat up. my job got photobucket blocked :uh: . thanx anyways damn


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 24 2007, 12:53 PM~7342609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this one running in the trunk?? :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Feb 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7263502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY MORE PIC'S ON THIS CAR?????......

THAT LOOK'S SICK AS HELL.. 

CLEAN HOPPER..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Feb 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7313275
> *
> *


thats beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> 78 Monte my Brother built 15 years ago. I just came across the pics and figured i'd post it.
> [/quote
> Is it still around?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Mar 2 2007, 01:09 PM~7391460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the way the 81 sits real Low :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7321499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SunnyVA (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Mar 1 2007, 04:12 PM~7383231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try www.imageshack.us, if that doesnt work, email the pics to me and i'll post em for you


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 2 2007, 06:40 PM~7393226
> *i like the way the 81 sits real Low  :biggrin:
> *


thanxz homie its an 86 there preatty much the same from 81 to 86 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

From the garage in the off-season... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Any pics of Montes with booty kits :dunno:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

LETS C SOME 70-72 MONTES ....POST EM :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

ttt with the mc's


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7321499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Dec 12 2006, 05:49 PM~6749581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anyone help me with the colour of this car? how was it sprayed best paint ive seen! :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> > nice paint  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 2 2007, 06:41 PM~7393228
> *nice paint  :biggrin:
> *


_thanks..... :biggrin: _


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 2 2007, 06:41 PM~7393228
> *nice paint  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Mar 4 2007, 05:33 PM~7405900
> *Any pics of Montes with booty kits  :dunno:
> *



x2!

I want one on my 85....

Don't see many around with a kit.

I remember seeing an orange and red one with a kit a long time ago in LRM it was a Majestics car from Arizona... I fell in love :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 5 2007, 07:47 PM~7413185
> *x2!
> 
> I want one on my 85....
> ...


Go back a page and there a lime green one!


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*HERE'S MY MONTE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*HERE'S SOME MONTE CARLOS AT OUR PICNIC!!!*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

are the 4.3 engines pretty good?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

don't know homie, I have a stock 3.8 v6 with 75,000 original miles, untill this one gives out im going to put a 350 c.i.d


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 6 2007, 08:27 PM~7422568
> *are the 4.3 engines pretty good?
> *


Yep! I drive mine back and forth from Dallas to Houston with hydro's. 4 pumps and 8 batteries no problem!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 05:16 PM~7413361
> *Go back a page and there a lime green one!
> *


I have pics of that one, but its an LS I'm looking for CL's with a kit :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7424586
> *Yep! I drive mine back and forth from Dallas to Houston with hydro's. 4 pumps and 8 batteries no problem!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


aright man thats good to know :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

anybody on this thread have rear window trim for a 87 LS monte carlo.PM me if you do and how much


----------



## Downtown (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bassboy95_@Feb 15 2007, 05:10 PM~7271598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cadillac tail lights?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Mar 6 2007, 06:11 PM~7422462
> *HERE'S SOME MONTE CARLOS AT OUR PICNIC!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 7 2007, 12:26 AM~7424643
> *I have pics of that one, but its an LS I'm looking for CL's with a kit  :cheesy:
> *


The blue one Nothin but Trouble had one on the CL he had might be in here.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 7 2007, 12:33 AM~7424703
> *aright man thats good to know :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT for more luxury sports


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

it a work in progress


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


HERE IS MINE I JUST FINIHED LAST MONTH


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 10 2007, 11:08 AM~7449881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride homie


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: HERES MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THAT'S NICE ..... MY BROTHER HAS A 77 I'LL TRY TO POST A PIC
TOMORROW


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:cheesy: THANX DOGG..IMNEW 2 THIS,I HAVE MORE PICS LATTER


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HERES 1 MORE


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 11 2007, 08:49 PM~7457981
> * HERES 1 MORE
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

for alex......i had some on my computers......one of the best monte i have ever seen.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

THANX RUDE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

HERES MY 86 MONTE LS


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

heres my 88


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

ESTILOW {SOUTH,AZ}[/b]


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

NICE


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

ONCE MY HUSBANDS 65 IS DONE THIS WILL BE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Mar 14 2007, 03:02 PM~7477697
> *ONCE MY HUSBANDS 65 IS DONE THIS WILL BE MINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 14 2007, 01:31 PM~7476687
> *heres my 88
> 
> 
> *


livi,n low homie thats how we do it

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Picture of my 70 going to get painted in a couple months has skirts too that need to be painted also and here is a couple pictures of my engine, car is rolling on 13x7 triple gold stamped Daytons.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Mar 14 2007, 12:51 PM~7476844
> *ESTILOW {SOUTH,AZ}*
> 
> 
> ...


lovin your monte :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks bro!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

HERE IS MY OLD 86 LS MONTE
WISH STILL HAD IT


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7480598
> *HERE IS MY OLD 86 LS MONTE
> WISH STILL HAD IT
> 
> ...


YEAH I DON'T THINK ILL EVER SELL MINE FOR THAT SAME REASON ID REGRET IT :biggrin: I AM GLAD I DIDN'T GIVE UP ON HER WHEN SHE WAS STOLEN AND STRIPPED :angry: 


HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK TODAY


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Mar 14 2007, 10:36 PM~7480598
> *HERE IS MY OLD 86 LS MONTE
> WISH STILL HAD IT
> *


I had an 81 homie with chrome mirrors. Hate that I sold that, but now I have an 87 LS. Almost traded ot for an 90'd out Caddy Coupe. Gald I didn't...............


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 14 2007, 11:04 PM~7481702
> *I had an 81 homie with chrome mirrors. Hate that I sold that, but now I have an 87 LS. Almost traded ot for an 90'd out Caddy Coupe. Gald I didn't...............
> *


POST PICS HOMIE !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 15 2007, 01:27 AM~7481796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Do anyone have the corner light for sale that I'm missing?


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

did you try www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com or www.gbodyparts.com


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@Mar 15 2007, 09:55 AM~7483569
> *did you try  www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com      or    www.gbodyparts.com
> *


Add www.ecparts.net

www.thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Mar 15 2007, 12:15 PM~7483692
> *Add www.ecparts.net
> 
> www.thepartsplaceinc.com
> *


Thanx homie!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Mar 14 2007, 02:45 PM~7477992
> *Picture of my 70 going to get painted in a couple months has skirts too that need to be painted also and here is a couple pictures of my engine, car is rolling on 13x7 triple gold stamped Daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice monte pete... :thumbsup: what color u going with when u repaint it?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

my homie Rob's 72 monte carlo from Contagious 509 c.c.


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 15 2007, 05:06 PM~7486223
> *nice monte pete... :thumbsup: what color u going with when u repaint it?
> *


 Your homies is pretty nice too, probably paint it Candy Blue and I was going to drop this new double whammy hydraulic setup I brought awhile back.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

JUST SAW THIS 1 AT THE PHOENIX LOWRIDER SHOW 07 REEEEEAL SIIICK! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES AN 80 FROM TUCSON AZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

MINE AT A RECENT SHOW TUCSON -AZ-


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 10 2007, 11:08 AM~7449881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

PHX 07 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 15 2007, 11:03 PM~7487850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homies ride here in Dallas................ :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

work b n done


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 15 2007, 10:07 PM~7487877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

this did to see how my ride would look as a drop top


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

my drop top


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i think it kooks good,might b a little cold :thumbsup:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 07:58 PM~7494191
> *this did to see how my ride would look as a drop top
> [/url]
> *


Personal preferance, but I really don't like the chopped tops... Car looses its elegance in my eyes :yessad:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 09:03 PM~7494224
> *i think it kooks good,might b a little cold :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: hno:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HA HA HA... 4 SURE!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Mar 16 2007, 09:10 PM~7494263
> *Personal preferance, but I really don't like the chopped tops... Car looses its elegance in my eyes  :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good to me i might do it in a couple yrs what tops do they use ?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 08:13 PM~7494278
> *looks good to me i might do it in a couple yrs what tops do they use ?
> *


I believe that's a chopped top, so it has no functioning top (NOT a vert)... or any top at all :dunno:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Any know of any 78 montes for sale....get at me....
ps...lovin the rides!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Mar 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7494312
> *Any know of any 78 montes for sale....get at me....
> ps...lovin the rides!
> *


1 78 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312432



2 79's 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325569


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=287243


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 10:13 PM~7494278
> *looks good to me i might do it in a couple yrs what tops do they use ?
> *


i dont know,sorry :uh:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7494345
> *i dont know,sorry :uh:
> *


it's kool alex some one will know


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 08:23 PM~7494339
> *1 78
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312432
> ...


Thanx!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 10:27 PM~7494363
> *it's kool alex some one will know
> *


is usr lifted,cause i think the cylinders would get n the way??


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 16 2007, 09:41 PM~7494431
> *is usr lifted,cause i think the cylinders would get n the way??
> *


you think ?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Mar 16 2007, 09:37 PM~7494413
> *Thanx!!
> *


no problem :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 10:13 PM~7494278
> *looks good to me i might do it in a couple yrs what tops do they use ?
> *


leave it OG I might be picking one of those up in a week or so but havent' decided I'll probally 4 pump it if I get it. But I have 2 Elcos and a Silverado so too many rides


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 17 2007, 04:49 AM~7495481
> *leave it OG I might be picking one of those up in a week or so but havent' decided I'll probally 4 pump it if I get it. But I have 2 Elcos and a Silverado so too many rides
> *


yeah im gonaa leave it OG .... give one to me :biggrin:


----------



## 1984mc (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

not cold here i have a top


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 16 2007, 11:13 PM~7494278
> *looks good to me i might do it in a couple yrs what tops do they use ?
> *


Labaron's, El Dog's, and Mustangs.........................! And Gridiron Gangs..... :biggrin:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

ESTILOW SOUTH


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 15 2007, 09:05 PM~7487861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride. Loving the wires :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Is this car juiced??


----------



## SOUTHWEST_N8TIVE (May 26, 2003)

MY 87' MONTE SITTIN ON SOME HUBB'S NOW :biggrin: 

































NUTHIN SPEICAL BOUT IT JUST AN 87 MONTE WIT PEARL WHITE WITH BLUE AND PURPLE MICRO FLAKES.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Mar 15 2007, 10:06 PM~7487875
> *LOVE IT BROTHER :biggrin:
> *



thanks man did you see it in miami????


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Mar 18 2007, 09:37 PM~7503065
> *ESTILOW SOUTH
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE THAT PIC


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

just curious but what jamz do guys bump on your LS's :biggrin:


----------



## Just604 (Dec 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

CAR ISNT JUICED BUT WILL BE SOON HOPEFULLY....I HAVE IT GOIN INTO PAINT NEXT THURSDAY FOR THE SAME COLOR AS THA RIMZ :0 :biggrin: I ALREADY STARTED STRIPPING IT AND MASKING IT


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 23 2007, 09:26 AM~7535747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good... can't wait to see it finished! :thumbsup: What setup you going with?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Mar 19 2007, 07:53 PM~7509252
> *thanks man did you see it in miami????
> *


I'LL BE IN TAMPA...YOU? DIDNT MAKE IT TO MIA....


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

anyone selling some the fender trim that goes on the wheel opening for a 1970-1972 Monte Carlo? Pm if you are.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 17 2007, 10:25 AM~7496074
> *yeah im gonaa leave it OG  ....  give one to me  :biggrin:
> *


you can buy my red elco and get one off my hands the new gold plating should be done this week. :biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 27 2007, 06:16 PM~7564355
> *anyone selling some the fender trim that goes on the wheel opening for a 1970-1972 Monte Carlo? Pm if you are.
> *


no but i have these for a bill


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2004, 10:48 AM~1984279
> *MY HOMIES LS GETTIN READY FOR JUICE!!
> *


anybody kno wat year this car is


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

my bad pic didnt show up 
page 3 
white car wit blue top


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 05:11 PM~7571847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much those arms extended ?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@Mar 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7571918
> *anybody kno wat year this car is
> *


it has to be a 86-88 monte carlo luxury sport i have the 88 :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 28 2007, 06:28 PM~7572332
> *how much those arms extended ?
> *


2" :biggrin:\
Camera phone pics so didn't come out that good


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 06:45 PM~7572445
> *2" :biggrin:\
> Camera phone pics so didn't come out that good
> *


 :0 take some more please im gettin mine done and i need pics of different extensions :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

haven't seen the tuck yet when lowered new coils sits pretty high......for now :biggrin: 
old style extension but it's just A street cruiser


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 06:49 PM~7572469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's the kind of poke im looking for :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

my ride :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 28 2007, 06:55 PM~7572525
> *my ride  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 06:56 PM~7572531
> *nice
> *


just got "juiced" this week-end :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 08:49 PM~7572469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Waz up homie? Did you hit up Pep Boys for the chrome bumper trim?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 28 2007, 07:04 PM~7572593
> *Waz up homie? Did you hit up Pep Boys for the chrome bumper trim?
> *


ohhh so pepboys has it how much $$ ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 28 2007, 09:14 PM~7572704
> *ohhh so pepboys has it how much $$ ?
> *


I don't thinks it's much my painter bought them for me when they painted my ride.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 28 2007, 07:21 PM~7572757
> *I don't thinks it's much my painter bought them for me when they painted my ride.
> *


koo i need some new ones too


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

My New Monte


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7573242
> *My New Monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Mar 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7573242
> *My New Monte
> 
> 
> ...


I told Tony if he still had it he could have posted up by me at the car shows instead of with the lac............. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 28 2007, 07:04 PM~7572593
> *Waz up homie? Did you hit up Pep Boys for the chrome bumper trim?
> *


the pep boys in my area don't have the size I think imma have to order it....goood looking out though


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Mar 28 2007, 10:23 PM~7573353
> *the pep boys in my area don't have the size I think imma have to order it....goood looking out though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

NICE...  

I TOOK THIS PIC AT THE LOW RIDER SHOW IN ARIZONA (07)


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7574602
> *NICE...
> 
> I TOOK THIS PIC AT THE LOW RIDER SHOW IN ARIZONA (07)
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 :0 NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCE! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Mar 28 2007, 07:55 PM~7572525
> *my ride  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your ride looks good Yogi keep up the good work and watch them extensions your gonna burn up some tires :cheesy:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

From the streets of Cali


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Mar 30 2007, 01:45 AM~7582693
> *your ride looks good Yogi keep up the good work and watch them extensions your gonna burn up some tires :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie ....i try :biggrin: yeah i know about them tires ...lol


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

my 72' for page 72


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 1 2007, 09:37 PM~7599534
> *my 72' for page 72
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CYKO_@Mar 29 2007, 12:39 AM~7574512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks REAL good... :yes:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Mar 30 2007, 05:29 AM~7582785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that first pic laid all the way down? What size cylinders you have in the front/back?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

ANY BODY HAVE MORE PICS. OF FREAK SHOW?


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_My MC.... INCOGNITO!!!
_


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

TTT........


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 3 2007, 07:55 PM~7613358
> *My MC.... INCOGNITO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 3 2007, 07:55 AM~7608578
> *Is that first pic laid all the way down?  What size cylinders you have in the front/back?
> *


No the front end could lay on the floor, the size of the cylinders are 8's and 10's :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what size rims are these?
















[/quote]


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Betle aNd Nite Owl 1988 SAN JO STYLE


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 3 2007, 07:54 AM~7608567
> *Looks REAL good... :yes:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> what size rims are these?


[/quote]

13's... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^hell yea, your ride looks good man


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Apr 4 2007, 07:43 PM~7620764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn old school pic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 1 2007, 10:37 PM~7599534
> *my 72' for page 72
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 28 2007, 09:58 PM~7574602
> *NICE...
> 
> I TOOK THIS PIC AT THE LOW RIDER SHOW IN ARIZONA (07)
> ...


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

THE HOMMIE RIGO'S FROM LA's FINEST CC.


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 6 2007, 02:00 AM~7626728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  post some more


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 5 2007, 09:41 AM~7623809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_What's up homie, i remember that day..._


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Apr 6 2007, 10:04 AM~7630457
> * post some more
> *


damn Im getting my ride painted a similar color, looks fukn nice!


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

DDDAAAAMMMMNNN NICE CAR !!!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 7 2007, 09:12 PM~7640500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7640524
> *DDDAAAAMMMMNNN   NICE CAR !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


_Thanks bro...._


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back in days.. i miss it.. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Doin Side 2 Side ... :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 13 2007, 09:17 PM~7686616
> *Doin Side 2 Side ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie. :biggrin: How many switches and any frame wrapping?


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

heres a good one


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

went out for a cruise today :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 11:54 PM~7688102
> *Nice homie. :biggrin:  How many switches and any frame wrapping?
> *


i got 8 switches and she just got juiced im gonna do the re-inforcements over this winter for now just a clean street cruiser 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 14 2007, 05:46 PM~7690581
> *i got 8 switches  and she just got juiced im gonna do the re-inforcements over this winter for now just a clean street cruiser
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice look homie. Cool.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

you guys know if the 83-86 grill will fit my 81??? look like they should just want to make sure.


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

my dads 76 bigbody Monte 70s-early80s. HOUSTON STYLISTICS c.c. tru.spokes, chorme front grill, pearl white flip flop wit blue under and a schwinn 2 match


----------



## mr.pimpdaddy (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Apr 14 2007, 02:30 PM~7690287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a beautiful pic.. tight


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

My 79 Comin up :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

A few i took.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Apr 16 2007, 09:48 AM~7702459
> *A few i took.
> 
> 
> ...


 Why wont it show?


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

JUST GOT MY 79 BACK FROM PAINT AT THE CHEVY DEALERSHIP HERE IN TUCSON AZ, CAME OUT SICCCCCK...CUSTOM LT BLUE TO MATCH THE SPOKES EXACTLY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

JUST WAITIN ON MY ROCKER MOLDINGS AND FENDER TRIM TO BE POLISHED NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

my ride


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

here's my new project should be done by mid summer if it dont get sold 1st :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Big Pimpin how big was that Moon roof in the blue monte yall built


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7702630
> *Hey Big Pimpin how big was that Moon roof in the blue monte yall built
> *


i'm pretty sure it's a '44... did you look for the build-up topic in project rides?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 16 2007, 10:54 AM~7702518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that chit z clean :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 14 2007, 10:26 PM~7692748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice one of a kind for sure homie


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH WORLDS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 11:42 AM~7703261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the one with the 13's looks tight ! :thumbsup: the other Not ! :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Apr 16 2007, 11:47 AM~7703298
> *the  one with the 13's  looks tight ! :thumbsup: the other Not ! :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


TO EACH IT'S OWN HOMEBOY AND THAT'S JUST AN OPINION NOT A FACT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

I LIKE THAT BLACK ONE---REAAAAL TIGHT---IM JUS WAITIN TO HAVE MY ROCKER PANELS POLISHED OUT AND STRAIGHTENED, THEN IM SMOOTH SAILIN--JUST GOT A QUOTE ON PINSTRIPE 2DAY 4 IT :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 01:00 PM~7703835
> *TO EACH IT'S OWN HOMEBOY AND THAT'S JUST AN OPINION NOT A FACT
> *


Very true, That's just my My opinon


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

GOT A LIL MORE ON 2-DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7692639
> *you guys know if the 83-86 grill will fit my 81??? look like they should just want to make sure.
> *


Yes.. should fit right in, homie


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 16 2007, 01:42 PM~7703261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice homie, I wouldnt mind having the best of both worlds either


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7702357
> *My 79 Comin up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I need some chrome hook ups


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:machinegun: TUCSONS FINEST C.C. :guns:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT COLOR IS NICE-I THINK THE SILVER IS TIGHT TOO THOUGH...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7702518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR RANFLA CAME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

my old monte  
[img=http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/7350/picture063wl0.jpg]
i wanna get a 78-80 monte


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Apr 16 2007, 06:43 PM~7707196
> *my old monte
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

My First car back in 1993 Sacramento CA 
3X BLACK original paint, real 72'Z all gold DAYTONS uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 16 2007, 04:34 PM~7705566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey ian let's see what you got under the hood... :wow:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

a few more of my old one. i miss this car


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

GOT A 3 0 5 WITH A 35O TURBO TRANS. HOLLEY 4BARREL CARB...LITTLE DUSTY BUT RUNS SMOOOOOOTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 17 2007, 08:56 PM~7715083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 17 2007, 06:55 PM~7715076
> *GOT A 3 0 5 WITH A 35O TURBO TRANS. HOLLEY 4BARREL CARB...LITTLE DUSTY BUT RUNS SMOOOOOOTH!!! :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya... you planning on doing anything else with it? more chrome-n-paint? :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THATZ NEXT I THINK.. NEEDS A POLISHED INTAKE AND SOME HEADS, DEFINETALY NEEDS THE CHROME BRACKETS FOR ALTERNATOR AND AC...THE ENGINE IS A FRESH REBUILD SO IT ONLY HAS LIKE 15000 MILES ON IT :0 ALL FROM ME !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 18 2007, 03:34 PM~7718672
> *THATZ NEXT I THINK.. NEEDS A POLISHED INTAKE AND SOME HEADS, DEFINETALY NEEDS THE CHROME BRACKETS FOR ALTERNATOR AND AC...THE ENGINE IS A FRESH REBUILD SO IT ONLY HAS LIKE 15000 MILES ON IT :0  ALL FROM ME !!!! :biggrin:
> *


nice monte homie !   

Mine is in the workshop right now - engine rebuilt . 

pics on my website here -> http://heavyclassic.pl/cars/sqvarec/galeria.php?start=30


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 3 2007, 06:55 PM~7613358
> *My MC.... INCOGNITO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE MONTE... :biggrin: 

HERE IS MINE.. 42 inch sun roof


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Apr 15 2007, 12:15 AM~7692656
> *my dads 76 bigbody Monte 70s-early80s. HOUSTON STYLISTICS c.c. tru.spokes, chorme front grill, pearl white flip flop wit blue under and a schwinn 2 match
> 
> 
> ...


  koo


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

loving the black what u gone do for interior?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Apr 18 2007, 02:59 PM~7721627
> *loving the black what u gone do for interior?
> *


basicly just redo it stock nothing to crazy


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

NICE LUXURY SPORTS!!!! :biggrin: REAL IMPRESSED WITH THE WAY THAT 80 IS LOOKIN!! IM ABOUT TO HAVE MINE PINSTRIPED BACK TO ORIGINAL LIKE YOURZ WITH WHITE STRIPES... LOOKS REAL NICE DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

WHATS UP WITH THAT RAISED HOOD THOUGH??? :uh:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 18 2007, 09:23 PM~7724545
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT RAISED HOOD THOUGH??? :uh:
> *


factory v6 3.8l turbo  only 1800 made like that and i have 2 of them


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

DAAAAMN I KNEW THEY DID IT ON THE REGALS IN THE L8 70S BUT DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD EM ON THE MONTES!!! NICE TO KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that blue monte looks alot like my homeboys


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i still have this really clean brake lights for sale


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

A LIL BIT OF --LIFESTYLES-- IN THA HOUSE!! :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*no disrespect meant,... and that black Monte is very nice, but Im not buying the 3.8 turbo hood. i know gm did them for the buick, but no cutlass or monte carlo's.
its cool as hell that you got a 3.8 turbo motor in there, and Im not knocking that at all, but the hood scoop from factory? uhhhhhh feels like a stretch to me. I even asked one of my employess who worked for the local chevy dealer for 20+ years during those years and he said he sold thousands, and never saw that as an option or upgrade, furthermore that it was an exclusive buick upgrade


very nice car though :biggrin: *


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

you and your home boy that works for chevy for 20 years need to do their homework.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

BEFORE BLACK Website
Home Page Message Board

Turbo Monte Carlo

OK, the BEFORE BLACK Website is about Buicks. So why is a Chevrolet Monte Carlo here? Simple, while the car is a Chevy, the engine is a Buick Turbo V6! Exactly the same engine as in the Buick Regal Sport Coupe. This page mainly address the car model that featured the Buick Turbo V6. For a more complete listing of power ratings and mechanical changes made to the Turbo V6 engine each year, please see the "Evolution of the Buick Turbo V6" page. For a complete production figures listing, see the "Turbo V6 Production Figures" page. Have a question? Please post it on the Message Board!

1980 Turbo Monte Carlo


1980 Chevrolet Monte Carlo with Turbo V6 from sales brochure

Although it wasn't a Buick, the Monte Carlo received "a shot of adrenaline" in 1980. Chevrolet added the Buick Turbo V6 to the Monte Carlo's line up. Chevy had also introduced it's own 3.8 liter engine, a V6 version of the small block that was actually 229 cubic inches (compared to Buick's 231 cubic inch 3.8 litre) to go along with two V8's (267 and 305). The only visual clue to the Turbo V6 was a louver (bulge) installed on the hood. On each side of the louver was an emblem with Chevy's bowtie and the word "TURBO". A similar emblem was installed on the dashboard. Chevrolet did not offer a special performance model for the turbo engine. It was available on the base Coupe and Landau Coupe. 

Sources:
"Turbo Monte Carlo" by John Dianna, Motor Trend; September. 1980.
"Turbo Tour" by Ro McGonegal, Motor Trend; June, 1980.

1981 Turbo Monte Carlo


1981 Chevrolet Monte Carlo with Turbo V6 and T tops from sales brochure

CLICK HERE TO SEE MORE IMAGES OF A
1981 TURBO MONTE CARLO OWNED BY ROGER SOULE

The Monte Carlo, along with the other A-specials, received new, more aerodynamic, sheetmetal. The 1981 Monte Carlo looked dramatically different than the '80. The Turbo V6 also became computer controlled (ECM) for '81. Unfortunately the press was hard on the Buick Turbo V6 engine. While the power and economy were comparable to the 305, the turbo lag was something the V8 owners were not used to. Chevrolet dropped the Turbo 6 after this second year. To bad, had they waited a little longer for Buick to focus on the performance (not economy) of the engine, they would have had something to back up the awesome looks of the SS package they introduced in 1983. That would have certainly changed the 80's MuscleCar scene.



Part Description GM Part # Model Year 
Louver, Hood 14016991 80 
Louver, Hood 14031457 81 
Seal, Hood Louver 14016992 80/81? 
Emblem, Hood Louver, Turbo 14017688 80/81 
Emblem, Dash Plate, Turbo 14013896 80/81 
Source: Chevrolet Parts and Illustration Catalogs, 10 and 10A 


© 2007 WebRing Inc. Chevrolet Monte Carlo Web Ring 
<< Prev | Ring Hub | Join | Next >> 





BEFORE BLACK Home Page


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

hear i did the home work for you mr. know it all go here and see and tell your homeboy to check this out too.

http://home.flash.net/~rjgeorge/montecarlo.htm


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Apr 19 2007, 06:24 PM~7731005
> *hear i did the home work for you mr. know it all go here and see and tell your homeboy to check this out too.
> 
> http://home.flash.net/~rjgeorge/montecarlo.htm
> *



*lol.. wow did you get ass hurt like a school girl quick, sorry " Nancy" heres your lip stick back!...lol... I had never heard of it, aaaaaand thats what my EMPLOYEE said, not "homeboy" 50 plus year old white sales man arent what I consider a "homeboy"...lol.. maybe in your town it is, but not around here...lol. regards, I stand corrected, and I still say its a nice car,.... toodles sweetie :biggrin: *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2007, 05:44 PM~7730699
> *no disrespect meant,... and that black Monte is very nice, but Im not buying the 3.8 turbo hood. i know gm did them for the buick, but no cutlass or monte carlo's.
> its cool as hell that you got a 3.8 turbo motor in there, and Im not knocking that at all, but the hood scoop from factory? uhhhhhh feels like a stretch to me. I even asked one of my employess who worked for the local chevy dealer for 20+ years during those years and he said he sold thousands, and never saw that as an option or upgrade, furthermore that it was an exclusive buick upgrade
> very nice car though :biggrin:
> *












get your FACTS straight before running your mouth


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:09 PM~7732520
> *lol.. wow did you get ass hurt like a school girl quick, sorry " Nancy" heres your lip stick back!...lol... I had never heard of it, aaaaaand thats what my EMPLOYEE said, not "homeboy" 50 plus year old white sales man arent what I consider a "homeboy"...lol.. maybe in your town it is, but not around here...lol. regards, I stand corrected, and I still say its a nice car,.... toodles sweetie :biggrin:
> *


i can't stand people that think they know everything :angry:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2007, 11:09 PM~7732520
> *lol.. wow did you get ass hurt like a school girl quick, sorry " Nancy" heres your lip stick back!...lol... I had never heard of it, aaaaaand thats what my EMPLOYEE said, not "homeboy" 50 plus year old white sales man arent what I consider a "homeboy"...lol.. maybe in your town it is, but not around here...lol. regards, I stand corrected, and I still say its a nice car,.... toodles sweetie :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Apr 20 2007, 01:48 AM~7733523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Nice fuckin MC too Double-O   *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: I am looking for some trim, i have a 78


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

dixiemontecarlodepot.com



> _Originally posted by HitemHard 78_@Apr 21 2007, 07:55 AM~7741308
> *:biggrin: I am looking for some trim, i have a 78
> *


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard 78_@Apr 21 2007, 04:55 AM~7741308
> *:biggrin: I am looking for some trim, i have a 78
> *


ME TOO WITH NICE BOOBIES!!!!!!!!!! J/K!

GOOD LUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 19 2007, 11:50 PM~7733532
> *i can't stand people that think they know everything  :angry:
> *


X2 Learn your Facts then go run your mouth


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2007, 10:09 PM~7732520
> *lol.. wow did you get ass hurt like a school girl quick, sorry " Nancy" heres your lip stick back!...lol... I had never heard of it, aaaaaand thats what my EMPLOYEE said, not "homeboy" 50 plus year old white sales man arent what I consider a "homeboy"...lol.. maybe in your town it is, but not around here...lol. regards, I stand corrected, and I still say its a nice car,.... toodles sweetie :biggrin:
> *




why's he got to be white why can't he just be old


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

hittin 3


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I was thinking of painting my MC black a while back, but there's a lot of black MC's on this thread.... I guess its too common :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good my Monte fam .... Can anyone help me out .... i need the plastic clips that hold on the rocker panels .... i have some that go on the door and behind the back wheels, I really need the ones that go on the front ..... The monte i have in an 87 but i am not sure if any other year has the same ind of clips .... thanks


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2007, 09:28 PM~7751032
> *What's good my Monte fam .... Can anyone help me out .... i need the plastic clips that hold on the rocker panels .... i have some that go on the door and behind the back wheels, I really need the ones that go on the front ..... The monte i have in an 87 but i am not sure if any other year has the same ind of clips .... thanks
> *


87 and there were some 88's made too but i think your best bet is either the junk yard or ebay the dealer doesn't really carry alot of things for this cars any more it really sucks


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i was missing some too so i ordered some from dixiemontecarlodepot.com



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2007, 11:28 PM~7751032
> *What's good my Monte fam .... Can anyone help me out .... i need the plastic clips that hold on the rocker panels .... i have some that go on the door and behind the back wheels, I really need the ones that go on the front ..... The monte i have in an 87 but i am not sure if any other year has the same ind of clips .... thanks
> *


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

I JUST HAD TO REPAIR A BUNCH OF THOSE CLIPS THAT I BROKE ON MY -79 MONTE- THERE NO LONGER STOCKED BY DEALER SO LIKE HOMIE SAID HIT THE JUNK YARD OR MAYBE DIXIEMONTE.COM WILL HAVE EM' CAUSE THEY DIDNT HAAVE MINE IN STOCK!!


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jul 6 2004, 12:16 PM~2007539
> *my old 86 ls. :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH YOU PEOPLE AND THESE THICK WHITE WALLS? :angry:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: IM STILL ON THE SKINNYZ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 23 2007, 12:13 AM~7752193
> *87 and there were some 88's made too but i think your best bet is either the junk yard or ebay the dealer doesn't really carry alot of things for this cars any more it really sucks
> *


Thanks bro ... i have been checkin ebay and the yards and neither have them ..... I have to find them this week ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Apr 23 2007, 06:07 AM~7752708
> *i was missing some too so i ordered some from dixiemontecarlodepot.com
> *


I checked and didn't see any .... did you call or just look online?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

try THE PARTS PLACE 630 365 1800


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

call them they have all of them



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 23 2007, 11:53 AM~7754024
> *I checked and didn't see any .... did you call or just look online?
> *


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Apr 24 2007, 08:20 PM~7766828
> *
> *


yo was that your ls monte at the hang out saturday if it was that shit looks real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Any more pictures of that silver monte carlo with the candy blue leaf?


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

I just got my new rims on :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Apr 27 2007, 09:56 AM~7784819
> *I just got my new rims on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice homie, keep lowridin!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 23 2007, 07:00 PM~7756966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got a NOS trunk emblem along with some other NOS trims parts, like the emblems that go in back of the quarter windows, header panel emblems etc... But I dunno if I should use em???? or maybe just shave all the trim parts????


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 27 2007, 08:03 AM~7784858
> *I got a NOS trunk emblem along with some other NOS trims parts, like the emblems that go in back of the quarter windows, header panel emblems etc...  But I dunno if I should use em???? or maybe just shave all the trim parts????
> *


Thanks for the comments on my car. I'd stick the parts on. You'll kick yourself for selling them. :cheesy: They're the finishing touches to a nice ride.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just an update


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 NICEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

not the best pics but heres the new G ride


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

1 of 13,839 '80 M.C.'s with LC8 ( Turbo V6 ) option, 1 of 706 with LC8 made for export ( metric guages )
My Monte has 60,XXX kms Nov '06
THAT THE AMOUNT OF TURBO MONTE,S OUT THERE THIS ONE IS RED AND ON CARDOMIAN


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT PINK LUXURY SPORT IS PRETTY TIGHT IS IT JUICED!!??


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 27 2007, 06:26 PM~7788419
> *1 of 13,839 '80 M.C.'s with LC8 ( Turbo V6 ) option, 1 of 706 with LC8 made for export ( metric guages )
> My Monte has 60,XXX kms Nov '06
> THAT THE AMOUNT OF TURBO MONTE,S  OUT THERE THIS ONE IS RED AND ON CARDOMIAN
> *


NICE PIC


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Apr 27 2007, 08:17 PM~7789436
> *THAT PINK LUXURY SPORT IS PRETTY TIGHT IS IT JUICED!!??
> *


you tell me :biggrin:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

couple of pix of my LS i'm slowly working on...


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Apr 28 2007, 06:53 AM~7790842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean as f*ck. Nice job


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Apr 28 2007, 05:54 AM~7790848
> *Thats clean as f*ck. Nice job
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Apr 28 2007, 08:54 AM~7790848
> *Thats clean as f*ck. Nice job
> *



:thumbsup: x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

that shits clean  you got 10s in the back?


> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Apr 28 2007, 05:53 AM~7790842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

there you go


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 28 2007, 06:12 PM~7793511
> *that shits clean  you got 10s in the back?
> *



thanks...it's got 14's


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

does anybody have any monte carlo parts cars in florida? pm me if you do i really need a trunk lid and hood so i can finish painting my ride


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

My Monte finally on wires...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

NICE RIDEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm REALLY loving this thread lately... :yes: :thumbsup: Nice rides, nice progress on projects...




> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Apr 28 2007, 08:53 AM~7790842
> *
> 
> couple of pix of my LS i'm slowly working on...
> *


That white LS is GORGEOUS!! Real clean looking.


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT 4 the LS's


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Apr 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7790842
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Apr 29 2007, 07:39 PM~7798172
> *My Monte finally on wires...
> 
> 
> ...




Nice


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

LOTS OF CLEEEAN LUXURY SPORTS SHOWIN UP ON HERE!!! I THINK THE NEXT MONTE I BUILD IS GONNA BE AN LS!  :biggrin:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

If anyone is interested this guy on the Monte Carlo City forum is selling a complete set of NOS 3rd gen chrome bumper impact strips.

There's also quite a few other NOS bits for sale too.  

http://montecarlocity.net/index.php?topic=289.0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

GOT THE JAMS DONE 2-DAY!!! :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

--NICE LUXURY SPORT--ESTILOW C.C.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

heres a befor and after of my 70 monte


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

A COUPLE OF NEW IMAGE C.C. RIDES


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

NEW IMAGE DOIN IT REAL BIG!! :biggrin:  I LIKE THAT BROWN LUXURY SPORT I RAN INTO HOMIE AND SAID WHATS UP AT A CIRCLE K 1 YEAR AFTER THE PHOENIX SHOW....REAL NICE CAR!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 30 2007, 11:23 PM~7808010
> *A COUPLE OF NEW IMAGE C.C. RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE these... this is one CLEAN looking LS! Nice leafing. :yes:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 1 2007, 07:41 AM~7809892
> *I LOVE these... this is one CLEAN looking LS!  Nice leafing. :yes:
> *



ITS EVEN NICER UP CLOSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt 4 Monte Carlos


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

badass monte !!! post some more pics


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody got Pics of their monte with a coil under rear end that lays out...how many turns you got. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 28 2007, 01:26 AM~7789985
> *you tell me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup: 

my girl wants me to juice her pink mc i built for her but i wont she would be a road hazard


----------



## calilivin (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-SHOW PICS- 5-5-07 -TUCSON,AZ-


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

clean ride


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn what color is this, looks good  



>


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 7 2007, 09:54 PM~7854616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this... :thumbsup: Different, but nice :yes: More pics of it?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

home boy from my club houston stylez


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

STILL LOVING THOSE MONTES FOR LIFE......


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

IT SEEMS LIKE FIRST GENERATION MONTES GET NO LOVE N THIS TOPIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i dont think it's that there is just more g body's i think


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 :0 THAT MUTHA FUCKAZ CLEAN!!! I AGREE MONTE CARLOS ARE GETTING FEWER AND FEWER ESPECIALLY THE EARLY TP MID 70S!!! FUCKIN SHAME :tears:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 you got more pics



> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 03:38 PM~7861123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

that's a bad ass picture ian... you are getting some good angles fool!


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER (May 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 04:38 PM~7861123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> HOW WAS THAT PIC TAKEN ID LIKE TO TAKE
> A PIC OF MY CAR LIKE THAT


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 9 2007, 05:59 PM~7870143
> *:0  :0 THAT MUTHA FUCKAZ CLEAN!!! I AGREE MONTE CARLOS ARE GETTING FEWER AND FEWER ESPECIALLY THE EARLY TP MID 70S!!! FUCKIN SHAME :tears:
> *


i agree, thats why i will never get rid of my 71. i had a 64 impala & my monte, but i sold the impala to put a down payment on my house, everybody told me i should have sold the mc & kept the 64, but i love my monte :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@May 9 2007, 11:52 PM~7872836
> *i agree, thats why i will never get rid of my 71. i had a 64 impala & my monte, but i sold the impala to put a down payment on my house, everybody told me i should have sold the mc & kept the 64, but i love my monte :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 9 2007, 07:14 PM~7870257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this z my 1st car,ive sold n bought others but kept my MC


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 8 2007, 03:38 PM~7861123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride...post more pix...


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

here is one at the wash before the show last saturday

"and no i didn't use the brush justed dripped the foam on and rubbed it with 
my microfiber rag"


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

mine and my brothers 77


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2007, 06:14 PM~7877764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

here is one from miami lrm show 2007


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> > CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> > HOW WAS THAT PIC TAKEN ID LIKE TO TAKE
> > A PIC OF MY CAR LIKE THAT
> 
> ...


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2007, 04:28 PM~7877841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2007, 05:19 PM~7877786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!!!!!! more pics of that 77 please


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

WANTED A SICK SPARE SO I PAINTED THIS 1 TO Y POWDERCOATEDZ ON THE CAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 10 2007, 06:59 PM~7878740
> *
> TOOK THE PIC WITH THE CAMERA ON THE GROUND!!! A HOMIE TAUGHT ME THAT.... :biggrin:
> *


bad ass ride 
u got any more pics


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any moldings they want to sell the driver side front fender???


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Apr 27 2007, 07:56 AM~7784819
> *I just got my new rims on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ! what color is that ?


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

for anyone that has 70-72 monte carlo i have the chrome trim that goes around the vinl up for sale hit me up if intrested


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@May 10 2007, 10:28 PM~7880540
> *bad ass ride
> u got any more pics
> *


yeah... it's featured on Lowriding Underground...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7854580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH U CAN CHECK IT OUT THOROUGHLY ON -WWW.LOWRIDINGUNDERGROUND.COM-.... :biggrin:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

THATS ONE CLEANE MATHA 
THE COLOR IS CHINGON



> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@May 2 2007, 09:18 AM~7817535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT PAINT ON THAT RED ONE IS DEEP...REAL SIIIICCCKKK!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@May 10 2007, 03:14 PM~7877764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, no swirls huh?


----------



## MrSilent (Feb 22, 2006)

Got this monte up for sale ! If your interested pm and I'll give you all the info on it. It's also in the vehicles section.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

sold this not to long ago  










my homie's ride


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! LIKE THE TANGERINE LS WITH FLAKEZ


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Mar 8 2007, 08:20 PM~7440229
> *
> 
> 
> ...




give me just a couple of years


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 22 2007, 06:25 PM~7958651
> *LOOKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! LIKE THE TANGERINE LS WITH FLAKEZ
> *


Which one?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

me and my homie did this to his ride yestertday i think it came out real nice billet grill :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT cause i miss my monte


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT for the Montes


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 22 2007, 09:55 AM~7955385
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THIS 1.... :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-JUST GOT THE HORN BUTTON RE-DONE 2-DAY-


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

PRETTY TIGHT ENGINE SHOT...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 23 2007, 05:13 PM~7965930
> *me and my homie did this to his ride yestertday  i think it came out real nice billet grill  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd your boy find that grill? :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 20 2007, 09:31 PM~7519405
> *just curious but what jamz do guys bump on your LS's :biggrin:
> *


Chevy Music! Bad ass song by Clika One check it out

myspace.com/therealromerofromclika1


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@May 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7973353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Bad ass ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 24 2007, 11:45 PM~7975236
> *Where'd your boy find that grill?  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

good look'n ride....


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THE RIMS ON THAT ARE REALLL SICK.ID BE NERVOUS OF ROCK CHIPS THOUGH... :0 :0


----------



## Lady2-Face '64 (Jul 17, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:red'>Asking: 
$5,000 o.b.o....Located in Hialeah, Fl. (MIAMI)
SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY!!!!! TRADES WELCOME


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 25 2007, 12:45 AM~7975236
> *Where'd your boy find that grill?  :cheesy:
> *


it used to be for a GMC truck we cut the thing to size, and then found out it was too bent to a point :angry: so after jumping on the thing and no luck :uh: we dropped his car on it :0 and bada bing it was good kinda crooked but we grinded the middle bar to relive the stress and it came out good, then we used the OG plastic outside trim


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

nice montes


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

damn i miss my old monte i think i shouldnt of sold it now i got a truck i need to sell.


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up with the BOLT ONS u no like knock offs juss wondering still looks good not trying to hate dont get me wrong i like the monte looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@May 30 2007, 07:23 PM~8010775
> *whats up with the BOLT ONS u no like knock offs juss wondering still looks good not trying to hate dont get me wrong i like the monte looks good. :thumbsup:
> *


i had barely started working on that car i lowered it and slapped those wheels on it and a stereo, i was gonna order some rims for it but a homie came and gave me an offer i said sure why not and he took it before i actually did what i wanted it was my daily for about 2 months drove it to school and back and every were i went. im was really sad to see it go  but yeah bolt ons suck


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@May 30 2007, 06:56 AM~8006194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS MONTE IS LOOKIN REEEAL SIIICK!!!! NICE WORK DOGG....
:thumbsup:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@May 30 2007, 06:56 AM~8006194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn ghost...holdin out huh?


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

MY PROJECT 85'MONTE "BLVD MONTE"


----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

[k


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

DOPEASS MONTES I HAVE A SET OF QUARTER AND BACK WINDSHEILD"NO REARDEFROSTER!!!!" FOR SALE ,,, WITH WHAT EVER THE FUCK YA WANT SANDBLASTED ON IT YA SEEN MI WORK?? PRICES DEPEND ON ART~HOLLA AT YA BOY~...


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

this is how PURO LOWS C.C. dose it out it out in florida


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jun 7 2007, 02:25 PM~8061413
> *DOPEASS MONTES I HAVE A SET OF QUARTER AND BACK WINDSHEILD"NO REARDEFROSTER!!!!" FOR SALE ,,, WITH WHAT EVER THE FUCK YA WANT SANDBLASTED ON IT YA SEEN MI WORK?? PRICES DEPEND ON ART~HOLLA AT YA BOY~...
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED----NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CLEVELAND OHIO
ILL DO THE SET OF WINDOWS (BOTH QUARTERS AND THE BACKWINDOW WITH NO REAR DEFROSTER I ALSO CAN GET THE DOORS,,,,)THEN MAIL THEM OUT~SEND ME A DEPOSITE AND ILL DO THE ART THEN SEND THE LOOT ILL DO THEM AND SEND~ 
SOMEONE WIL GET A DOPEASS SET DONT SLEEP~!
GEEEAAAHHHH~!!!!!!


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

the black LS and '80 are fuckin' clean!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

My SHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i like the black one


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 11 2007, 01:41 PM~8081805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Year?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

looks like an '80 MC cause it has the two headlights not singles...


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

MY 86 MONTE


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

LOTZ OF NICE RIDEZ FELLAZ!!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 PM~8082935
> *looks like an '80 MC cause it has the two headlights not singles...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: Damn this topic just keeps going... :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 10 2007, 10:32 PM~8079978
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :0 
:thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I just picked this up yesterday for real cheap I already have some all chrome spokes for it but might sell them and get some center gold or tripple gold what you guys think


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 11 2007, 05:55 PM~8084806
> *MY 86 MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


just a question but thats not the original chrome on the side is it? Where did you get it at?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 09:48 AM~8089359
> *I just picked this up yesterday for real cheap I already have some all chrome spokes for it but might sell them and get some center gold or tripple gold what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is cleean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Jun 12 2007, 11:01 AM~8089423
> *that bitch is cleean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah and I got it for so cheap you would of thought I bought it off of a crackhead :cheesy:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 09:50 AM~8089364
> *just a question but thats not the original chrome on the side is it? Where did you get it at?
> *


its not the original...i got it off exotic wood dash. they fit perfect. i couldnt find the originals so this had to do


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 11 2007, 06:55 PM~8084806
> *MY 86 MONTE
> 
> 
> ...


Very Clean!!


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 12 2007, 03:43 PM~8090379
> *its not the original...i got it off exotic wood dash. they fit perfect. i couldnt find the originals so this had to do
> *


those factory rockers aren't chrome anyway they are stainless, aluminum or something


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8090379
> *its not the original...i got it off exotic wood dash. they fit perfect. i couldnt find the originals so this had to do
> *


what did they cost? Do they go on with double sided tape? I like those because there more flush and clean looking than the normal bulky stainless what do I look for when I go to there site I mean I been to it before but are they for a monte carlo or are they for something else and they happen to fit?? Thanks for the info so far man


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 04:01 PM~8091595
> *what did they cost? Do they go on with double sided tape? I like those because there more flush and clean looking than the normal bulky stainless what do I look for when I go to there site I mean I been to it before but are they for a monte carlo or are they for something else and they happen to fit?? Thanks for the info so far man
> *


yea there for a monte carlo.. just go on the website/rocker panels/choose make, model and year/ i picked model number 49399. they go on with 3m tape. they have chrome n gold.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 12 2007, 05:45 PM~8091945
> *yea there for a monte carlo.. just go on the website/rocker panels/choose make, model and year/ i picked model  number 49399. they go on with 3m tape. they have chrome n gold.
> *


Hey thanks for not being stash with the info and by the way your Monte is real nice


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

81 monte carlo for sale located in so cal car runs just needs battery the car has a rack for 10 batteries two pumps $650


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 12 2007, 05:35 PM~8092300
> *Hey thanks for not being stash with the info and by the way your Monte is real nice
> *


gracias carnal...im always ready to help out a lowrider.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Here's mine :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

HERES A LITTLE SOMETHIN YOU GUYS ON HERE CAN APPRECIATE!!! SOME -OG- O.E.M. BUMPER MOLDINGS THAT I PULLED OUT OF THE GM PACKAGES EARLIER!!! MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE LOOK OF THE RIDE!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

Pinche Rubens' 85 Monte JUST II LOWW C.C


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

The 76 & 77 Montes are a pain in the ass to find! and when you find them, their usually rotted to shit!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 14 2007, 10:20 PM~8108393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jun 14 2007, 07:47 PM~8106417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So where could we get some homie? Looks real nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 15 2007, 12:25 AM~8108433
> *So where could we get some homie? Looks real nice
> *


Ebay...........


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 14 2007, 11:29 PM~8108839
> *Ebay...........
> *


THE ORIGINAL ONES ???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 15 2007, 01:55 AM~8108944
> *THE ORIGINAL ONES ???
> *


Yes.


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> I FOUND MINE LOCALLY FROM A HOMIE OF MINE IN -STREETS C.C.- THE STORY WAS HIS HOMIE BOUGHT A SET YEARS AGO AND NEVER USED THEM SO I PICKED EM UP IN THEIR ORIGINAL GM PACKAGING!!!!! I ALSO GOT SOME HEADLIGHT BEZELS NEW IN BOXES AND TURN LENSES FOR A 78 MONTE CARLO WHICH ARE ALSO NEW IN BOXES AND CURRENTLY ON -EBAY- IF U WANT EM BETTER SNATCH EM UP!!! ALREADY GOT A 20.00 BID ON EM!!! :biggrin:
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR BUILDS AND REMEMBER THAT GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT---IT TOOK ME 5 YEARS TO GET THESES MOLDINGS FOR MY CAR!!! :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

THOSE FUCKING THINGS ARE LIKE VIRGINS THEY DON'T EXIST ANY MORE :0


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jun 14 2007, 05:47 PM~8106417
> *HERES A LITTLE SOMETHIN YOU GUYS ON HERE CAN APPRECIATE!!! SOME -OG- O.E.M. BUMPER MOLDINGS THAT I PULLED OUT OF THE GM PACKAGES EARLIER!!! MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE LOOK OF THE RIDE!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


damn ian your shit is definetly one of Tucson's Finest rides homie... keep it up i can imagine how the impala's coming


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jun 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8093769
> *gracias carnal...im always ready to help out a lowrider.
> *


Same here have you seen my elco? I don't have the all golds anymore I have centergolds on it now though


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

My 79


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 12:36 PM~8116466
> *My 79
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jun 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8106446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie your Monte is clean them molding must of cost you a pretty penny huh


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

anyone know of any good 70-72 monte carlo catologs? not year one or OPG. but one thats just stright monte carlo. if you do message me with the info please.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jun 14 2007, 05:50 PM~8106436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Jun 16 2007, 10:36 AM~8116466
> *My 79
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Davinci... I can only imagine what kinda hydraulic setup you're gonna think up for that one.. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WUS UP HOMIES, I KNOW THIS IS NOT THE RIGHT THREAD BUT I'M LOOKING FOR SOME PARKING LIGHTS TO A 87' LS MONTE. PM ME IF ANYBODY KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET SOME OR ANY BODY THAT GOT SOME FOR $, THANKS


----------



## cutlass_on_13'z (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SevennineMC_@Jun 22 2007, 06:07 PM~8157910
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That is one sick monte carlo. Any more pictures?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

any body got a hood orniment for a 78 monte they want to sell?if so,how much shipped to 92881 :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jun 22 2007, 10:36 PM~8159163
> *any body got a hood orniment for a 78 monte they want to sell?if so,how much shipped to 92881 :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I SEEN AN NOS ONE IN THE BOX ON EBAY.. I THINK IT WAS ENDING IN A FEW HOURS, NOT SURE THOUGH,


ANYWAY, HERES MY MONTE! DUNNO EXACTLY WHAT I'M GONNA DO TO IT, BUT HERE IT IS.....


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

_*My old 80*_


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8089359
> *I just picked this up yesterday for real cheap I already have some all chrome spokes for it but might sell them and get some center gold or tripple gold what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


I put a carb that has been sitting since 02 on the mc and poored a little gas in the top gave it a jump and it started up in like half a turn so thats good probably not much progress on this ride for now the wife has me remodeling the house a little. I'll get it looking good though after awhile


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Top is done now its time for interior


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 14 2007, 11:29 PM~8108839
> *Ebay...........
> *


THE ONES ON E-BAY ARE -NOT OEM-!!!!! I ALREADY CALLED HOMIE OUT ON THEM NOT BEING -OG-...LOOK AT EM CLOSER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 16 2007, 04:49 PM~8117894
> *damn homie your Monte is clean them molding must of cost you a pretty penny huh
> *













ACTUALLY I PICKED UP -2- 78 MONTE TURN LENSES -NEW IN THE BOX- AND -2- NEW IN THE BOX -HEADLIGHT BEZELS- AND THE 6 STRIP SET FOR 300.00!!!!! DONT COME THRU THE SCREEN!!! HA HA HA ... THE TURN LENSES WERE USELESS CAUSE I HAVE A 79- SO I FLIPPED EM ON E-BAY FOR 165.00!!! MAKIN MONEY BACK ALREADY!!!!


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

STARTED CLEANING, DEGREASING,AND PAINTING THE M.C.s UNDERCARRIAGE A FEW DAYS AGO....HERES A SHOT OF HOW ITS COMIN SO FAR!!!! :0


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Blast From The Past!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 23 2007, 01:47 PM~8161763
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0  :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 23 2007, 11:47 AM~8161763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wanted to see that issue real bad when I had my MC :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG ROB (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 15 2007, 01:04 AM~8108972
> *Yes.
> *


ooohhhh weeeee!!11
http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x320/ramjr2005/


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ROB_@Jun 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8183853
> *ooohhhh weeeee!!11
> http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x320/ramjr2005/
> *


 :worship:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

[


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Jun 29 2007, 06:03 AM~8200541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Nice interior!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

thank you


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Jun 29 2007, 09:16 PM~8205710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## art132000 (Oct 25, 2006)

here is some pics of mine


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by art132000_@Jun 30 2007, 03:29 PM~8209551
> *here is some pics of mine
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rickdogg_@Sep 27 2005, 07:51 PM~3898684
> * brown society's montes
> *


Thats my 83 monte COLOR ME KRAZY


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

a few pic of mine none are done yet still working on them


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## AMIGOS64 (Feb 11, 2007)

AmigoS S.D. 80 MONTE THROUGH A COUPLE OF MAKEOVERS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 1 2007, 10:45 AM~8212424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BAD ASS!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 HERES A FEW MONTE PICS FROM A SHOW IN *-TUCSON AZ-* 2-DAY!!!! ENJOY...  :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jul 1 2007, 09:54 PM~8215605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*My brothers 84. He hardly get on here so I figured I'd do him the favor. 

(Montes84)*

































*Future plans: 2 Pump street setup. And OG interior. Just a nice daily driver.*


----------



## Montes84 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey whats up everybody this is sin 7's carnal.whats up to everybody in here.thanks for the pics bro!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bout time you log on !


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Jun 12 2007, 04:41 PM~8092336
> *81 monte carlo for sale located in so cal car runs just needs battery the car has a rack for 10 batteries two pumps $650
> 
> 
> ...



STILL FOR SALE MAKE ME OFFERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

what's up peoples the monte fest was way on page 7 that's a :nono: 
:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i got this g-body body clips for sale 5 dollars a piece i have a good amount of them so let me know


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm also selling the 13's off my monte their like brand new rode on them maybe five times total i'm asking 350.00 with no knock offs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

also this 150.00 their really really clean


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 NICEEEEE!!! WHAT RIMS U TRYIN TO PUT ON THAT M.C. NEXT???? LOOKS REAL GOOD RIGHT NOW!! ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!!! :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2007, 08:44 AM~8326527
> *what's up peoples the monte fest was way on page 7 that's a  :nono:
> :cheesy:
> *


-4 REAL I COULD'NT FIND IT SO I STOPPED LOOKIN!!!!- :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 17 2007, 12:07 PM~8328036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm working on my blue one for a while so the black one is going to have to sit for a little while BUT I'M NOT SELLING IT :biggrin: 



















you have to find me some of those bumper strips man !!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

IT TOOK ME FIVE YEARS TO FIND THESE SO DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH DOGG!!! HA HA HA .... BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOURS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION ON YOUR MONTES!!! BETTER THAN MOST THAT IVE SEEN.... -N-EVEN THOUGH IM NOT A -DONK- GUY THAT BLUE ONE IS A REALLY NICE CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 17 2007, 09:54 AM~8326588
> *i'm also selling the 13's off my monte their like brand new rode on them maybe five times total i'm asking 350.00 with no knock offs
> 
> 
> ...


damn I love those wheels so is the adapters coming with them?? where are you located??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:17 AM~8334545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 17 2007, 02:26 PM~8329253
> *IT TOOK ME FIVE YEARS TO FIND THESE SO DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH DOGG!!! HA HA HA .... BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YOURS ARE IN FAIR CONDITION ON YOUR MONTES!!! BETTER THAN MOST THAT IVE SEEN.... -N-EVEN THOUGH IM NOT A -DONK- GUY THAT BLUE ONE IS A REALLY NICE CAR!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH NO :angry: I KNOW YOU DIDN'T JUST CALL MY MONTE CARLO A DONK . BIG :nono: 

THE WORD DONK IT'S FROM MIAMI WHERE I STAY AT AND IT MEANS 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE 2DOOR 4 DOOR OR CONVERTIBLE AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A LIFT OR THE WHEELS ON THE CAR .

THIS ARE ALL DONKS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2007, 01:26 PM~8336920
> *OH NO  :angry: I KNOW YOU DIDN'T JUST CALL MY MONTE CARLO A DONK . BIG  :nono:
> 
> THE WORD DONK IT'S FROM MIAMI WHERE I STAY AT AND IT MEANS 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE 2DOOR 4 DOOR OR CONVERTIBLE AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A LIFT OR THE WHEELS ON THE CAR .
> ...


Now she has a DONKY BOOTY............. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2007, 11:11 AM~8335873
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx........ uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 11:56 AM~8337111
> *Thanx........ uffin:
> *


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2007, 11:26 AM~8336920
> *OH NO  :angry: I KNOW YOU DIDN'T JUST CALL MY MONTE CARLO A DONK . BIG  :nono:
> 
> THE WORD DONK IT'S FROM MIAMI WHERE I STAY AT AND IT MEANS 71-76 IMPALA OR CAPRICE 2DOOR 4 DOOR OR CONVERTIBLE AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH A LIFT OR THE WHEELS ON THE CAR .
> ...


 WELL I APOLOGISE BUT OVER HERE IN SUNNY SOUTHWEST -AZ- ANYTHING THAT SHOULDNT HAVE BIG RIMS ON IT IS A DONK!!!!! </span><span style=\'color:blue\'> --LIKE THESE CARS AND YOUR BLUE M.C.!!!!-- :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THANX 4 THA CORRECTION THOUGH HOMIE...... :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 18 2007, 12:26 PM~8336920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: good lord


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

this is what's up


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*keep em' commin !!!*


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

JUS' A FEW....
































































:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*YEAH I HAVE TO AGREE. "riding on big rims" "donks" whatever, out west we call all them cars that have SUV wheels on em, DONKS. 


THAT is a big :nono: :thumbsdown: :biggrin: *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:52 PM~8349458
> *YEAH I HAVE TO AGREE. "riding on big rims"  "donks" whatever, out west we call all them cars that have SUV wheels on em, DONKS.
> THAT is a big :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd: 



DONKS :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

mines.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8349969
> *mines.....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:52 PM~8349458
> *YEAH I HAVE TO AGREE. "riding on big rims"  "donks" whatever, out west we call all them cars that have SUV wheels on em, DONKS.
> THAT is a big :nono:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


well ya'll in the WEST can call them whatever ya'll want but that's not what it means that's just FALSE information somebody wrote in a magazine now the rest of the nation thinks they know what their talking about when their talking about DONKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2007, 01:35 AM~8351402
> *well ya'll in the WEST can call them whatever ya'll want but that's not what it means that's just FALSE information somebody wrote in a magazine now the rest of the nation thinks they know what their talking about when their talking about DONKS
> *


I think your monte looks good with those wheels I'd roll it


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jul 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8349969
> *mines.....
> 
> 
> ...


I like that .... :thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2007, 02:46 PM~8354925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 20 2007, 02:56 PM~8355011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jul 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8349969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>I DONT -WANT- TO KNOW SHIIIIT ABOUT DONKS OR BIG RIMS ITS ALL GARBAGE TO ME I WAS JUS' TRYIN TO COMPLIMENT THAT BLUE MONTE AND IT TURNED INTO A -BIG RIM KNOWLEDGE WAR- THAT I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT WHETHER ITS DONKS OR....MONTES ON 22"S OR WHATEVER..... ITS ALL BASURA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

I DONT -WANT- TO KNOW SHIIIIT ABOUT DONKS OR BIG RIMS ITS ALL GARBAGE TO ME I WAS JUS' TRYIN TO COMPLIMENT THAT BLUE MONTE AND IT TURNED INTO A -BIG RIM KNOWLEDGE WAR- THAT I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT WHETHER ITS DONKS OR....MONTES ON 22"S OR WHATEVER..... ITS ALL BASURA!!!!![/color] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


XX2


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 20 2007, 06:56 PM~8356132
> *:biggrin:  ITS ALL BASURA!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:werd: :yes:



DONKS :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

all i get out of everybodys replys on here is plain IGNORANCE i been lowriding since the mid 90's and i have much love for it that's why i could never talk shit about it but lowriding it's not the only thing going on out there specially down here in MIAMI . maybe in ten years from now when ya'll finally catch up to where we are ya'll realize how IGNORANT ya'll sound . from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock .....




























































[/quote]


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 20 2007, 03:24 PM~8354771
> *I think your monte looks good with those wheels I'd roll it
> *


What the hell double O am I see through I said I liked your ride so don't say everyone gave negativity a lot of people did though but not me. I also asked about your black wheels and where you were located but didn't get no response from that either :dunno:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> all i get out of everybodys replys on here is plain IGNORANCE i been lowriding since the mid 90's and i have much love for it that's why i could never talk shit about it but lowriding it's not the only thing going on out there specially down here in MIAMI . maybe in ten years from now when ya'll finally catch up to where we are ya'll realize how IGNORANT ya'll sound . from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock .....


[/quote]

WHATEVER DOGG- JUST TRYIN TO LET YOU KNOW THAT REAL LOWRIDERS STAY TRUE!!!!


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 22 2007, 04:27 AM~8362787
> *What the hell double O am I see through I said I liked your ride so don't say everyone gave negativity a lot of people did though but not me. I also asked about your black wheels and where you were located but didn't get no response from that either :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: TOOO BUSY HATIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT CADDY IS CLEAN AS HELL THOUGH!!!! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 22 2007, 01:26 PM~8364468
> *
> WHATEVER DOGG- JUST TRYIN TO LET YOU KNOW THAT REAL LOWRIDERS STAY TRUE!!!!
> *



:0 :biggrin: Tell em ey... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Need to take all that big rim/donk/piece of shit/i don't give a fuck what you call em/etc... out my muthafuckin topic... :biggrin: :angry: :werd: :yes:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah yeah blah blah blah :biggrin: more than half of LOWRIDER magazine is covered with big rim adds so you tell me WHO'S keeping it real . and like i said before from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock . DON'T HATE ON SOMETHING YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ......


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 22 2007, 01:27 PM~8364479
> *:biggrin: TOOO BUSY HATIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


never been a hater just stating the facts i love all types of cars not just lowriders


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> yeah yeah blah blah blah :biggrin: more than half of LOWRIDER magazine is covered with big rim adds so you tell me WHO'S keeping it real . and like i said before from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock . DON'T HATE ON SOMETHING YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ......
> 
> 
> OOOOOOH SORRY I ALWAYS PASS THOSE RIM ADDS RIGHT UP IN SEARCH OF SOME THE REALEST MUTHAFUCKA IN TAMPA...HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

BACK TO THE M.C. PICS HERES A CLEAN MONTE PIC FROM A SHOW IN CASA GRANDE YESTERDAY PRESENTED BY -MI VIDA C.C.-AZ......


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo (Aug 22, 2005)

Big rims suck
Lowrider magazine sucks
and there are two key words in lowriding... keep it low...and keep riding
i had to let that out.


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 22 2007, 04:01 PM~8365304
> *Big rims suck
> Lowrider magazine sucks
> and there are two key words in lowriding... keep it low...and keep riding
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:yes: :rofl: :yes: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MetchoMonteCarlo_@Jul 22 2007, 04:01 PM~8365304
> *Big rims suck
> Lowrider magazine sucks
> and there are two key words in lowriding... keep it low...and keep riding
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes: :werd:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

WHATS UP IAN


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

WHAAAAT UP DOGG!!!


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> all i get out of everybodys replys on here is plain IGNORANCE i been lowriding since the mid 90's and i have much love for it that's why i could never talk shit about it but lowriding it's not the only thing going on out there specially down here in MIAMI . maybe in ten years from now when ya'll finally catch up to where we are ya'll realize how IGNORANT ya'll sound . from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock .....


[/quote]
Basura....... what the fucks up with this DONK?????? I thought this was the monte carlo fest???? Ian you need to tell him where to get some 13's........ tell jason to give him a deal or sumthin cuz he needs some help.......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

I HOPE IN FIFTEEN YEARS WHEN PEOPLE HEAR THE WORD 
*-DONK-* THEY WONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 23 2007, 10:05 AM~8370548
> *-DONK-* THEY WONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA </span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Jul 23 2007, 04:27 PM~8373267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICEEEEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*-JUST A FEW SHOTS I TOOK @ THE CARWASH 2-DAY BEFORE IT GOT POURED ON.. * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

like i said before i have nothing bad to say about lowriders i own lowriders i drive lowriders my first car was a lowrider , but i love all types of different cars . ya'll go ahead and hate on something ya'll know nothing about but the truth is big rims are the the way of the future .


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

NICE MC'S :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 24 2007, 01:37 PM~8380594
> *like i said before i have nothing bad to say about lowriders i own lowriders i drive lowriders my first car was a lowrider , but i love all types of different cars . ya'll go ahead and hate on something ya'll know nothing about but the truth is big rims are the the way of the future .
> *



-WELL LIKE I SAID B-4 I HAVE NOTHIN GOOD TO SAY ABOUT 
-DIFFERENT CARS- I DRIVE LOWRIDERS AND MY FIRST CAR WAS A LOW-RIDER AND IT SEEMS TO ME THAT LOWRIDERS ARE STILL THE WAVE OF THE FUTURE- SO WE AGREE TO DISAGREE...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Jul 24 2007, 10:56 AM~8379388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 *--SIIIIIIIIICK--*


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 24 2007, 01:37 PM~8380594
> *like i said before i have nothing bad to say about lowriders i own lowriders i drive lowriders my first car was a lowrider , but i love all types of different cars . ya'll go ahead and hate on something ya'll know nothing about but the truth is big rims are the the way of the future .
> *



Not to hate... drive what you wanna drive homie... it's all good... but I gotta disagree on that last statement... :nono: :no: :nono:


Lowriding is here to stay... It's a tradition and a way of life for many of us.. so it's past, present, and future... :werd:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

I GUESS WE IGNORANT ASS HATERS ON THE WEST COAST GOTTA CATCH UP TO MIAMI!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 24 2007, 02:56 PM~8381111
> *I GUESS WE IGNORANT ASS HATERS ON THE WEST COAST GOTTA CATCH UP TO MIAMI!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 19 2007, 03:28 PM~8346797
> *this is what's up
> 
> 
> ...


more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8381573
> *more pics  :biggrin:
> *


I second that! That is a nice ass! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 24 2007, 02:56 PM~8381111
> *I GUESS WE IGNORANT ASS HATERS ON THE WEST COAST GOTTA CATCH UP TO MIAMI!!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA HA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's right big or small we got them both  



























like TI said "HATERS GET ON YOUR JOB"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2007, 01:59 AM~8423720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the one second to the left a porn star I could be wrong but looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 30 2007, 03:21 AM~8424002
> *is the one second to the left a porn star I could be wrong but looks familiar :biggrin:
> *


hopefully they all are we're having a party in about two months with about 14 of them


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: YOU CAN KEEP THE BUCKET AND ILL TAKE THE -64-!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 30 2007, 10:23 AM~8425307
> *hopefully they all are we're having a  party in about two months with about 14 of them
> 
> 
> ...


if they get all cochina take pics and send em to me:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 30 2007, 09:43 AM~8425480
> *:biggrin: YOU CAN KEEP THE BUCKET AND ILL TAKE THE -64-!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


words of a true HATER :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that BUCKET just had a photoshoot for RYDES magazine :cheesy:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

ITS A WEST COAST GANGSTA' LEVEL!!!! SUMTHIN U MAY NEEEEVA KNOW NUTHUN ABOUT!!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YAH I MIGHT BE HATIN' A LITTLE TOO!!! OOOH YEAH AND UH WHATZ -RYDES-... U KNOW IM IGNORANT AND ALL SOOOO??!!??!! :dunno: 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-DAMN DOGG YOU AND I COULD GO BACK AND FOURTH FOR DAYZ HUH!!!!! I ALMOST AM STARTING TO ENJOY IT!!!!  :nicoderm: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8384187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A GOODTIMES MONTE

HERE IS MINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jul 31 2007, 05:26 PM~8438913
> *HERE IS MINE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## monte187ls (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH!!

5.20'S AND 13x7s its so west coast


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 06:43 PM~8440782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8384187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8384187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass LS....


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 09:28 PM~8441140
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 06:28 PM~8441140
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 31 2007, 03:02 PM~8438677
> *-DAMN DOGG YOU AND I COULD GO BACK AND FOURTH FOR DAYZ HUH!!!!! I ALMOST AM STARTING TO ENJOY IT!!!!  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :nicoderm:
> *


enjoy this wanksta :0 :biggrin:  









WEST SIDE!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

YO THAT BLUE LS MONTE IS FUCKING UP THE GAME RIGHT THERE :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 31 2007, 07:45 PM~8441287
> *enjoy this wanksta  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NO DOUBT A NICE -64- MAN!!! I JUS STILL CANT MAKE MYSELF LIKE THE WAY BIG RIMS LOOK ON G-BODY-S AND IMPALAS BUT U KEEP DOIN YA THING -MIAMI GANG BANGA-


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 31 2007, 06:51 PM~8440839
> *
> DAMMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANX! ITS A WORK IN PROGRESS...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 31 2007, 07:59 PM~8441401
> *NO DOUBT A NICE -64- MAN!!! I JUS STILL CANT MAKE MYSELF LIKE THE WAY BIG RIMS LOOK ON G-BODY-S AND IMPALAS BUT U KEEP DOIN YA THING -MIAMI GANG BANGA-
> *


YOU WILL ONE DAY DON'T EVER SAY NEVER


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 08:28 PM~8441140
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


REAL HOT


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

for LS :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: I LIKE


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 31 2007, 07:34 PM~8441192
> *:worship: :worship: :worship:
> *


fukin AA

that LS took it to tha next level


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUST GOT THE NEW -BOWTIE- REARVIEW UP!!! ALWAYS NICE TO LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENIN THRU A BOWTIE!!! ALSO GOT THE NEW BILLET SHIFTARM ON!!! BIG THANX TO KEVIN 4 HELPIN ME MAKE IT HAPPEN YESTERDAY.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i've always liked your car specially those bumper strips :cheesy: and i'm not hating but that steering wheel has to go it doesn't look right with that nice billet arm shifter


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 1 2007, 09:34 PM~8452011
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST GOT THE NEW -BOWTIE- REARVIEW UP!!! ALWAYS NICE TO LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENIN THRU A BOWTIE!!! ALSO GOT THE NEW BILLET SHIFTARM ON!!! BIG THANX TO KEVIN 4 HELPIN ME MAKE IT HAPPEN YESTERDAY.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where you get ur rearview mirror :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

YEAH I HAVE THE STOCK 1 STILL BUT HAVENT DECIDED IF I WANT TO USE THAT OR I WAS THINKIN SUMTHIN CUSTOM LIKE A -NARDI- OR SUMTHIN!!! NO WOODGRAIN THOUGH....I DUNNO ... BUT YEAH ILL PROBABLY PULL THE WHEEL SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

THAT BLUE LUXURY SPORT FROM -PREMIER- IS SICKER THAN SICK!!!! -PROPS- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice blue monte :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 2 2007, 10:25 PM~8460949
> * THAT BLUE LUXURY SPORT FROM -PREMIER- IS SICKER THAN SICK!!!! -PROPS- :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah X10000000 looks like a "lifestyles" ride


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

this was my first MC ,I started showing this one in '99 this was at an ELITE CC picnic in POMONA


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

just got this done 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8440782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ALL NICE MONTES!!
PURO


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

show lastnight


























[/quote]


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Aug 3 2007, 01:59 AM~8461670
> *this was my first MC ,I started showing this one in '99 this was at an ELITE CC picnic in POMONA
> 
> 
> ...



yo homie what color is that?? it looks reallllyy good


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 08:28 PM~8441140
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that monte is clean


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

MAN THAT IS SUCH A NICE CAR!!! I NOTICE SOMETHIN DIFFERENT EVERY TIME I LOOK AT IT!!! WELL DONE LUXURY SPORT DEFINATELY GETS THE BIG THUMBS UP!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> show lastnight


[/quote]

a show at night


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: MY HOMIES CAR FROM -ESTILOW C.C.- :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2007, 03:10 PM~8495854
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:guns: :thumbsup:  SIIIIIIIIICK!!!!! :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

a show at night 
[/quote]


yeah we have them here all the time :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> a show at night


yeah we have them here all the time :biggrin:
[/quote]

Cool sounds badass


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

ttt!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

the best of both worlds


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Aug 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8470332
> *Damn that monte is clean
> *


FUCK YEAH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn almost to page 100... :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> a show at night


yeah we have them here all the time :biggrin:
[/quote]

I see you been trying to get rid of your monte Yogi. How come? I haven't had time to work on mine my damn woman has me so busy on the house  Probably this winter for me hopefully


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jul 31 2007, 09:28 PM~8441140
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Aug 9 2007, 10:43 AM~8512448
> *BAD ASS RIDE
> *


Fuck yea! That bitch is off tha chain :0


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8508543
> *the best of both worlds
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Aug 11 2007, 08:23 AM~8528142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  -SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!!-


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: TIGHT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

my old monte :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

got stolen & found completely stripped 2 months later


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4qstlbq


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

my daily

I finish to paint it last week :biggrin: this is my first paint and body job and I love them 4 the first one :cheesy: 





































:angry: into the picture you don't view the flake I try to take some picture at night


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-TUCSONS FINEST C.C.- -TUCSON AZ-

:biggrin:  ~THIS PAGE WILL MAKE IT TO 100~ </span> :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/0812071905a.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
-ESTILOW C.C.- -TUCSON AZ-

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/0812071905.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>-BAJITO C.C.- -TUCSON AZ-


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-THATS RIGHT!!!!- ITS A CELEBRATION BITCHES!!! DRINK UP!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 13 2007, 08:24 PM~8546899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



100 pages... :cheesy:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 13 2007, 08:43 PM~8547119
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Remember you started this shit under my name? :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 13 2007, 09:21 PM~8547506
> *Remember you started this shit under my name?  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


Simon :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Aug 13 2007, 10:57 PM~8548117
> *Simon :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 11 2007, 02:43 PM~8529878
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  

Damn!!! That paint is wet as fuck!!!!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are some more pics of my ride.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by So-Low79_@Aug 15 2007, 01:51 PM~8561931
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Damn!!! That paint is wet as fuck!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the compliments


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: -ITS A CLEAN ASS 80 4 SURE- THAT LUXURY SPORT THATS 4 SALE IS A DAMN GOOD DEAL!!! LOVE THAT CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

sorry 2 put this in the post and not classified but anyone has 87-88 driver side headlight?? they wanna sell. actually all i need is the back part of it (fiberglass that holds it)


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Aug 13 2007, 08:48 PM~8547166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN !


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i also have a BRAND NEW grill and header panel ornament for a 86 monte pm me make offer


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY+Aug 15 2007, 06:59 PM~8564007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

This is a sick Monte Wagon. i want one :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8530740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln






























































http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356237


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

THE HOMIES 78 IN STREETFLAVOR 

ANOTHER HOMIES 78


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I JUST PICKED THIS 1 UP FROM A CLUB MEMBER


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 18 2007, 08:42 PM~8586201
> *I JUST PICKED THIS 1 UP FROM A CLUB MEMBER
> 
> 
> ...



clean ride homie...what did you pay or trade for this ride?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 18 2007, 09:42 PM~8586201
> *I JUST PICKED THIS 1 UP FROM A CLUB MEMBER
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Aug 18 2007, 11:51 PM~8586956
> *clean ride homie...what did you pay or trade for this ride?
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE, I GOT IT FAIRLY CHEAP YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 19 2007, 03:16 PM~8589975
> *nice ride homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 18 2007, 09:42 PM~8586201
> *I JUST PICKED THIS 1 UP FROM A CLUB MEMBER
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 19 2007, 11:32 PM~8593823
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 19 2007, 11:32 PM~8593823
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Aug 16 2007, 08:34 PM~8572852
> *Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


pick one and i'll buy it for you than we'll trade :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*-79 LANDAU- TRADITIONAL FANTASY-* 

THAT WHITE TRE IS CLEAN AS HELL......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Aug 20 2007, 12:55 AM~8593951
> *pick one and i'll buy it for you than we'll trade  :cheesy:
> *


did you ever sell your black wheels?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 25 2007, 07:37 PM~8641067
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

my old monte


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

Clean Monte :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*saw this freshly painted MONTE during lunch today* :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

My bitch..


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Apr 29 2007, 08:28 PM~7797119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what wheelsize on this?


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST+Aug 27 2007, 05:31 PM~8654063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAAAN ASS MONTES!!! *KEEPIN IT TRADITIONAL AND CLEAN!!! WELL DONE FELLAZ!!! GLAD TO SEE PEOPLE STAYIN TRUE TO THE *13'S -N- 14'S!!! * :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-HEREZ MINE-









SOME OTHER CLEAN MONTES FROM THE -OLD PUEBLO-


----------



## jabo. (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuck ya Montes are the shit.


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8725351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, who redid your chrome? Or did you buy it new?

Just picked up a project, and it has all the trim, except for the rocker panels from wheel to bumper. Has rockers that go from wheel to wheel, but that's it.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah my freind too needs them too. please help?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

any body sells the chrome body panels new?
send me a pm if possible


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Aug 15 2007, 06:59 PM~8564007
> *
> 
> 
> *


damn thats clean. is it a 350?


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

REAL GOOD JOB ON THIS -LUXURY SPORT- DOGG ITS SIIIIIIIIIIICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 8 2007, 06:42 PM~8747893
> *REAL GOOD JOB ON THIS -LUXURY SPORT- DOGG ITS SIIIIIIIIIIICK!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up with triming?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

MY SHIT


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

if anyone interested i got a hood sign and grill BRAND NEW for a 81-86 monte make offer thanx


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

4 the LS monte :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8747989
> *whats up with triming?
> *


DO U NEED THE SIDE ROCKER PANELS AND FENDER TRIM OR THE FRONT AND REAR PLASTIC STRIPS!!??


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

all of it give a price lets talk


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Sep 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8696797
> *what wheelsize on this?
> *


20x8 144 spoke Dayton wire wheels with Pirelli 245/35/ zr 20


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Sep 2 2007, 02:56 PM~8696280
> *Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigo1 (Jul 12, 2007)

> all i get out of everybodys replys on here is plain IGNORANCE i been lowriding since the mid 90's and i have much love for it that's why i could never talk shit about it but lowriding it's not the only thing going on out there specially down here in MIAMI . maybe in ten years from now when ya'll finally catch up to where we are ya'll realize how IGNORANT ya'll sound . from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock .....


[/quote]
yo homie, dat shit clean--from 13"s to 30"s it don't matter


----------



## bigo1 (Jul 12, 2007)

> all i get out of everybodys replys on here is plain IGNORANCE i been lowriding since the mid 90's and i have much love for it that's why i could never talk shit about it but lowriding it's not the only thing going on out there specially down here in MIAMI . maybe in ten years from now when ya'll finally catch up to where we are ya'll realize how IGNORANT ya'll sound . from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock .....


[/quote]
yo homie, dat shit clean--from 13"s to 30"s it don't matter


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY MONTE RIDERS!

I HAVE A QUESTION, I WILL BE GETTING MY CAR PAINTED SOOOON AND I WANTED TO KNOW SOME OPINIONS ON WHAT LOOKS BEST ON THE 78-80 MONTES AND NO, I WILL NOT GO WITH BLACK! LMK HOMIES


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 10 2007, 04:34 PM~8759214
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY MONTE RIDERS!
> 
> I HAVE A QUESTION, I WILL BE GETTING MY CAR PAINTED SOOOON AND I WANTED TO KNOW SOME OPINIONS ON WHAT LOOKS BEST ON THE 78-80 MONTES AND NO, I WILL NOT GO WITH BLACK! LMK HOMIES
> *


PLATINUM OR SILVER OR A SAND METALLIC....ALL THESE LOOK GOOD ON THESE CARS....... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> > Looking to trade this for fully done G-body,caddy,or Lincoln
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 10 2007, 08:31 AM~8756804
> *DO U NEED THE SIDE ROCKER PANELS AND FENDER TRIM OR THE FRONT AND REAR PLASTIC STRIPS!!??
> *


I need all that too Get at me


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  *-TUCSONS FINEST C.C.- * :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

where can i get that trim?


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 11 2007, 06:32 PM~8769435
> *where can i get that trim?
> *


THE FRONT AND REAR TRIM ARE EXTREMELY RARE AND HARD AS HELL TO FIND....AS WELL AS THE LOWER ROCKER MOLDINGS...MY BEST ADVICE IS TO START CHECKING JUNK YARDS IN THE AREA AND MAYBE YOU'LL GET LUCKY...ALSO CHECK OUT *-WWW.DIXIEMONTECARLO.COM*-


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

here's some pics from a Fresno show


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

this is one clean ass Monte, one of the best black ones out there


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

siccmonte79 you got one badass ride...

ha i hate looking at your pics tho .... why ? 'cause your trim is shiny unlike mine  got to have them polished or/and chromed out .

12 months of searching for another set of moldings, 12 months of buying separate parts of side molding but finally, finally i almost succeded. I only need bumper trim now...

Ha beware  .

Congrats again.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I have a 76 Monte Carlo. I cannot find the side mindo felt. I'm not exactly sure what to call it. It has chrome trim on it also. What about grille inserts, they are plastic any ideas on new. Also the rocker trim. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hard to find parts for the ol 76.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Here is a pic


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sqvarec_@Sep 12 2007, 06:48 AM~8772906
> *siccmonte79 you got one badass ride...
> 
> ha i hate looking at your pics tho .... why ? 'cause your trim is shiny unlike mine  got to have them polished or/and chromed out .
> ...


THANX HOMIE BUT...BELIEVE IT OR NOT I HAVE ONLY HAND POLISHED ALL OF THE CHROME ON MY CAR!!! IT IS ALL ORIGINAL PLATING AND HAS NEVER BEEN REDIPPED!!! GOOD LUCK ON THE CHROME FRONT AND REAR MOULDING SET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

THESE ARE MY FAVORITEW STYLE BESIDES THE 80


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

OLD PICS


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

GO RAIDERS


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

TOPLESS


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  *-TUCSONS FINEST C.C.- * :biggrin:










:biggrin: I LOVE THOSE EARLY 70S MONTES TOO DOGG...NUTHIN LIKE THOSE MUSCLE CAR YEARS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ls1569 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thought I would add one more to this bad ass topic, mine is still under construction, hopefully I can compete some day with some of these bad ass rides! This lowrider shit is addictive! Also here are a few of my other current rides, Shit I need a bigger garage!  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one has pics of a 83 or an 84 mc


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

* -BAJITO C.C. TUCSON AZ-*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

BROUGHT MY CAR TO WORK TODAY


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> :biggrin:  *-TUCSONS FINEST C.C.- * :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE...AS ALWAYS


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: THANX HOMIE!!! HAVENT SEEN U IN A MINUTE WHERE U BEEN @??? :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8791904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH THE MONTE...NEED TO GET A NEW AIR(SMOG) PUMP SO I COULD PASS EMISSIONS. BUT I GOT A 30 DAY PERMIT SO I CAN KEEP ROLLING. ILL PROBABLY BE OUT TONITE AND TOMORROW


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  *--TUCSONS FINEST C.C.--*  :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

JUST II LOWW-San Diego


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:03 PM~8791017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: -NOW U WANT TO BRING IT EVERY DAY HUH!!!!!- :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:biggrin: * -I DRIVE MINE DAILY-*  :biggrin:


----------



## Sqvarec (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 17 2007, 09:21 PM~8809775
> *:biggrin:  -I DRIVE MINE DAILY-  :biggrin:
> *


  :0 :angry: 










    

gota paint my ride....


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

AFTER








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SANDIEGOPADRES#1 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Sep 17 2007, 07:06 PM~8812839
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HERE'S MINE FROM SUNDAY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

AND MY LS I SOLD TO MY HOMIE LAST MONTH


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

another monte i took from another thread......


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 12 2007, 12:49 PM~8774277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean-as-hell!


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 12 2007, 08:46 AM~8772901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That black does look good!


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

CLEAN TES FELLAZ!!!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

OOPS I POSTED THE SAME THING TWICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

HERE'S SOME OF ANOTHER MEMBER

























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8828552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime you post, it has a picture of your car in it. Should call this the siccmonte79 fest.
:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 21 2007, 12:32 AM~8838455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i know you guys talked about it somwhere in this topic before but i cant find it i just got my 86 ls repainted i took of the trim that runs around front and back bumper i know they sell it at napa i think but i can never find it do u guys know what i need specifically like a part # or somethin thanks


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 21 2007, 12:32 AM~8838455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THIS MONTE IS CLEAN JUST DON'T LIKE THE CHROME HEADLIGHT BEZELS


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 20 2007, 10:28 PM~8837789
> *Everytime you post, it has a picture of your car in it. Should call this the siccmonte79 fest.
> :scrutinize:
> *



x1000 ive always said the same.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 21 2007, 10:07 AM~8839619
> *i know you guys talked about it somwhere in this topic before but i cant find it i just got my 86 ls repainted i took of the trim that runs around front and back bumper i know they sell it at napa i think but i can never find it do u guys know what i need specifically like a part # or somethin thanks
> *


Fool way didn't you call me.......... :biggrin: 

Hit up Pep Boys the three wise men............ :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 17 2007, 12:30 PM~8809389
> *:biggrin: -NOW U WANT TO BRING IT EVERY DAY HUH!!!!!- :biggrin:
> *


use to drive it everyday to work, now i just drive it every friday if the weather is good. the wife and and kids don't like waking up at 5:00am when i start it. :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone interested for sale pm me with ?


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heavensdevil_@Sep 20 2007, 10:28 PM~8837789
> *Everytime you post, it has a picture of your car in it. Should call this the siccmonte79 fest.
> :scrutinize:
> *


HA HA HA....DAMN IM GLAD U NOTICED!!! I SHOULDNT BE ALLOWED TO HAVE A CAMERA NEAR MY CAR CAUSE IM ALWAYS TAKIN' PICS!!! WHEN THERES OTHER MONTES AROUND I ALWAYS POST EM' UP...BUT IF ITS JUST MINE AROUND....WELL U GET THE IDEA!!!! HE HE HE  :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 21 2007, 12:53 PM~8841324
> *HA HA HA....DAMN IM GLAD U NOTICED!!! I SHOULDNT BE ALLOWED TO HAVE A CAMERA NEAR MY CAR CAUSE IM ALWAYS TAKIN' PICS!!! WHEN THERES OTHER MONTES AROUND I ALWAYS POST EM' UP...BUT IF ITS JUST MINE AROUND....WELL U GET THE IDEA!!!! HE HE HE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



fuck em homie do your thing


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 21 2007, 09:07 AM~8839619
> *i know you guys talked about it somwhere in this topic before but i cant find it i just got my 86 ls repainted i took of the trim that runs around front and back bumper i know they sell it at napa i think but i can never find it do u guys know what i need specifically like a part # or somethin thanks
> *



man i got mine from dixie monte carlo depot
in north carolina good people


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

k thanks anybody else know if advance or oreilly sells em everytime i go in there they dont know what im talking bout i dont wanna grab the wrong stuff


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

k thanks anybody else know if advance or oreilly sells em everytime i go in there they dont know what im talking bout i dont wanna grab the wrong stuff


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 23 2007, 04:16 PM~8853897
> *k thanks anybody else know if advance or oreilly sells em everytime i go in there they dont know what im talking bout i dont wanna grab the wrong stuff
> *



i bought mines at a local paint supply store. they got that shit like 25' a box. i used a box and some of the second. comes in gold or chrome


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: 
the new project


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THIS IS MY WORK IN PROGRESS. OPEN FOR ANY COMENTS. :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 21 2007, 09:01 AM~8840065
> *x1000 ive always said the same.
> *


WHY U MUTHAFUCKAS SO WORRIED ABOUT HOW MANY PICS I PUT UP!!! WOULD U RATHER ME WRITE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :machinegun: :angry: :nosad:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin+Sep 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8827014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
*THAT -LS- IS SIIIIIIIICK!!!*  :0


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*-COMPTONS FINEST- ELYSIAN PARK AUGUST 07-*


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

-PHOENIX 07-


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 24 2007, 08:03 AM~8858081
> *WHY U MUTHAFUCKAS SO WORRIED ABOUT HOW MANY PICS I PUT UP!!! WOULD U RATHER ME WRITE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :angry:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :nosad:
> *



IM NOT A HATER! U GOT A STOCK 79 CLEAN MONTE. ITS NICE BUT IT HAS NOTHIN GET OVER YOURSELF . ACTUALLY, TTT IS BETTER THEN SEEING 50+ PICS OF THE SAME FUCKIN CAR! YOU DONT LIKE WHAT IM SAYIN I CAN CARELESS.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 24 2007, 08:03 AM~8858081
> *WHY U MUTHAFUCKAS SO WORRIED ABOUT HOW MANY PICS I PUT UP!!! WOULD U RATHER ME WRITE MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :angry:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why you getting mad fool :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 23 2007, 08:26 PM~8855483
> *:biggrin:
> the new project
> 
> ...


come on dogg how you just going to tease us all with that corner pic with a quater of a thirteen showing :0 :biggrin: 


it looks real clean fool :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2007, 08:40 AM~8858254
> *IM NOT A HATER! U GOT A STOCK 79 CLEAN MONTE. ITS NICE BUT IT HAS NOTHIN GET OVER YOURSELF .  ACTUALLY, TTT IS BETTER THEN SEEING 50+ PICS OF THE SAME FUCKIN CAR! YOU DONT LIKE WHAT IM SAYIN I CAN CARELESS.
> *



WELL LAST TIME I CHECKED THE THREAD WAS CALLED -MONTE CARLO FEST- I GOT 1 THAT HAS TAKEN ME A WHILE TO BUILD AND IM PROUD TO BE ABLE TO SHARE PICS OF IT ON HERE FOR EVERY-1 AROUND TO CHECK OUT....DIDNT KNOW I WAS OFFENDING ANYBODY BY IT SO.... THEREFORE ILL JUST STOP POSTIN' PICS UP ON HERE....EVERYBODYS ALWAYS GOTTA FIND A WAY TO HATE ON SOMEONE ELSES SHIT...IVE POSTED EVERY -1- OF THE MONTES IVE EVER SEEN ON THIS THREAD NOT JUST RECENTLY BUT IN THE PAST AS WELL..... BUT Y'ALL MUTHAFUCKAS STILL TALKIN SHIT!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 24 2007, 11:57 AM~8859431
> *
> WELL LAST TIME I CHECKED THE THREAD WAS CALLED -MONTE CARLO FEST- I GOT 1 THAT HAS TAKEN ME A WHILE TO BUILD AND IM PROUD TO BE ABLE TO SHARE PICS OF IT ON HERE FOR EVERY-1 AROUND TO CHECK OUT....DIDNT KNOW I WAS OFFENDING ANYBODY BY IT SO.... THEREFORE ILL JUST STOP POSTIN' PICS UP ON HERE....EVERYBODYS ALWAYS GOTTA FIND A WAY TO HATE ON SOMEONE ELSES SHIT...IVE POSTED EVERY -1- OF THE MONTES IVE EVER SEEN ON  THIS THREAD NOT JUST RECENTLY BUT IN THE PAST AS WELL..... BUT Y'ALL MUTHAFUCKAS STILL TALKIN SHIT!!!!
> *


dawg all i said is that you post the same car over and over.(yours) not once have i HATED. if u read clearly and not just what u want to read. i wrote YOUR car is NICE. so how am i hating?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 AM~8858103
> *
> THIS MUTHAFUCKA BANGIN'!!!! :biggrin:
> :0
> ...



thanks homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

damn i miss these days :tears:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 24 2007, 09:50 AM~8858641
> *come on dogg how you just going to tease us all with that corner pic with a quater of a thirteen showing  :0  :biggrin:
> it looks real clean fool  :thumbsup:
> *


nothing to tease about, just a bonestock monte on 13's. Im going to feel like eveyr other ls now with black rims :angry:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8827061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this monte is fucking gangsta!!! makes me wanna paint mine black!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

my current daily, and soon to be daily street hopper!!! progress already started.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Sep 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8827061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautyful car !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Sep 26 2007, 09:38 PM~8878180
> *beautyful car !!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice Monte


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT for all the monte carlos on LayItLow  [/FONT]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2007, 08:50 AM~8888220
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



the mc ls so fuckin hard!! that regal looks like it gots 15's!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice pics i love seeing Montes clowning Regals :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

HERE'S some old pics i took from a San Diego show like 6 or 7 years ago


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry about the quality my scanner does not work so i had to take pics of pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Chevyparts (Jan 5, 2007)

1970 monte on dubs


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Chevyparts_@Oct 1 2007, 12:58 AM~8905205
> *1970 monte on dubs
> 
> 
> ...


very nice monte but your going to get hated on ,on here cause you're not on 13's


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2007, 01:14 AM~8905247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ranfla vato. Do you know where I can get some new corner lenses for my 79 monte?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 21 2007, 12:32 AM~8838455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the leafing on this car! oh and hey ian, keep doing what you doing fool! your monte is bad ass fuck and with the new engine upgrades, you're doing it even bigger! keep it up homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Oct 1 2007, 03:29 AM~8905432
> *Nice ranfla vato.  Do you know where I can get some new corner lenses for my 79 monte?
> *


no i'm looking for some myself and that's my homeboys car that shit is bad ass fuck


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Oct 1 2007, 08:35 AM~8906326
> *i love the leafing on this car! oh and hey ian, keep doing what you doing fool! your monte is bad ass fuck and with the new engine upgrades, you're doing it even bigger! keep it up homie! :thumbsup:
> *


 post more pics of the leafing ! :biggrin:


----------



## FROSTY90 (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2007, 01:14 AM~8905247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY VERY NICE RIDE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FROSTY90_@Oct 1 2007, 12:00 PM~8907400
> *VERY VERY NICE RIDE
> *


x2


----------



## 65impalaman (Mar 13, 2003)

this my old monte rest in peaceee da bosssss! san antonio txxxx

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/2monte.jpg[/IMG]
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/018/monte2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2007, 01:14 AM~8905247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice car


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 28 2007, 07:50 AM~8888220
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

G-BODY MAFIA in tha house represent them G-BODYS


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice lookin car :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 2 2007, 01:39 PM~8917072
> *G-BODY MAFIA in tha house represent them G-BODYS
> *


YA HEARD CAN NO ONE FUCK WITH THIS :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

G- Body Mafia TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Not too many reppin for the 73-77 MC's so here are a couple of pics of my 77MC


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Reppin' the Big T-DOT!!!
Wutz up Monte Locos??? My 78 Monte is half way done. Gettin' a full frame wrap, 3-pump Pro-Hopper all chromed out.
Next paint...
PURO


----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:58 AM~8943696
> *Not too many reppin for the 73-77 MC's so here are a couple of pics of my 77MC
> 
> 
> ...


    

Some real cool pics of a real nice MC there :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Oct 1 2007, 01:14 AM~8905247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE MONTE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's some Montes from a show i went to last week


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's some Montes from a show i went to last week


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's some Montes from a show i went to last week


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's some Montes from a show i went to last week


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

lining up the parts for the 79 monte


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
your chromed out suspension just looks TiGHT !!!
where did you get this adjustable trailingarms from ??and how much are they!!

gonna be a sick monte with this chromeparts!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

2 i saw n vegas


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Oct 17 2007, 09:05 AM~9020815
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> your chromed out suspension just looks TiGHT !!!
> where did you get this adjustable trailingarms from ??and how much are they!!
> ...


PRO HOPPER homie


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

heres mine with that door hitting action  you gotta love it


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: Damn!...that muthafucka bad!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

heres the rest of the parts for the 79 monte, im still waiting on the rearend...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 17 2007, 08:39 AM~9021223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the long body Monte's are starting to grow on me


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 17 2007, 06:22 PM~9025684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm loving this Monte


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 17 2007, 06:35 PM~9025340
> *heres mine with that door hitting action  you gotta love it
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmmm thats bad azz.more pics.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^thanks man,thinking bout selling her but iono


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 18 2007, 04:50 PM~9032581
> *^^^thanks man,thinking bout selling her but iono
> 
> 
> ...


dam.very nice.what color is that?pics of the setup and int?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah that blue LS from Elite was sic


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Workn on an 82 hope 2 be able 2 post some pics soon


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

here's some more


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

I GOT THIS RIDE UP FOR SALE. THIS ONE IS MY FATHER IN LAWS. YOU GUYS MIGHT KNOW HIM. HE IS FROM LATIN STYLE SD. HE HAS BEEN IN IT SINCE IT STARTED. I OWN ONE LIKE IT,SAME YEAR JUST DIFF COLOR. I WILL UPLODE PICS OF MY RIDE LATER I JUST HAVENT HAD TIME. (WORK 2 JOBS NOW)





CALL 619-254-5475


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

MY BAD! IT DID NOT WORK THE FIRST TIME. :uh: BUT THAT IS THE RIDE.
THERE IS MORE PICS OF IT IF YOU GO TO www.latinstyle.org peace!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh her's mine not a real one but this is the closes that i'm gonna get to a lowrider enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8089359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale for 1200 runs good shifts nice I just did a bunch of work to it. It has a new cam that was put in by previous owner I put new oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and seal,water pump gaskets and new valve cover gaskets.Runs strong shifts real nice pm me if interested


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VYNE TYME_@Oct 21 2007, 04:25 PM~9051407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, clean and simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my shit at a hangout 2day


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

engine compartment :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

anyone know how i can get ahold of elite car club


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 21 2007, 08:03 PM~9053575
> *anyone know how i can get ahold of elite car club
> *


who are you tryna contact


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

the owner of the southern blues monte


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 18 2007, 06:51 PM~9033046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I have an 1986 LS Monte Carlo for sale for $1200 .i'm real firm on that price the car is clean it' has some chrome under the hood runs real strong shifts real nice. The cam was replaced by previous owner. I replaced a bunch of gaskets on it about 5 days ago. I replaced the oil pan gasket,timing chain cover gasket and front seal,water pump gasket and valve cover gaskets along with a front seal on the transmission.it also has dual exhaust. Thats really about it.. Hit me up if your interested..


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 21 2007, 09:47 PM~9052944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one, props to who ever owns it.


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 21 2007, 06:46 PM~9052936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

few Montes from yesterday DFW Hoptober Fest:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

I GOT AN 86 MONTE CARLO L.S V305 CLEAN BLUE INTERIOR BARLY DONE RUN'S GOOD AS HELL BLUE PAINT HYDROS 2 PUMP'S 8 BATT'S STREET STRAPED WHERE NEEDED 8 INCH CYLENDERS IN THE FRONT AND 10'S IN THE BACK FRONT ARM'S EXCTENDED NICE IF YOU WANT A CLEAN L.S THIS IS THE CAR FOR YOU !!!! ALL IM ASKING IS $3,500 OR BEST OFFER ONLY SERIOUS CALLERS ONLY IF YOUR WINDOW SHOPPING PLEASE DONT CALL THANK'S TEL:623 518-5968
CHIRP:121*723*13369


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2007, 08:09 PM~9053642
> *Nice Monte :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 21 2007, 06:49 PM~9052956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm loving this Monte


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey Double O where you been? You got any pics of your Monte's together, or some more of the black one.They both are looking very clean


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 4 2007, 10:13 AM~9150947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Nov 4 2007, 12:17 PM~9150962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

this all of us after a show


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 4 2007, 10:20 AM~9150974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass monte :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 4 2007, 09:20 AM~9150974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the gold spokes


:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Nov 4 2007, 12:38 PM~9151071
> *clean ass monte :biggrin:
> *



thanks


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970MonteCarlo_@Nov 4 2007, 12:42 PM~9151083
> *I like the gold spokes
> :thumbsup:
> *



love the gold spoke too i had all gold la wires on it first then got the gold center


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

Somebody on here has to have a pic of an 80's monte with the moldings on the bottom but with the euro front clip... Like the one in this pic but finish'd... Tryna see if it looks good or what... Any pics would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKIN FOR ANOTHER LS


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

doin that gangsta Lean .... :biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970MonteCarlo_@Nov 4 2007, 10:18 AM~9150963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass monte you got there


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=258tftg&s=2


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## PHX2DABAY (Feb 19, 2007)

1978 W/Original Sunroof


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Nov 5 2007, 05:48 PM~9160450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LRTIMES_@Oct 22 2007, 01:57 PM~9058400
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 21 2007, 06:46 PM~9052936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 4 2007, 03:18 PM~9152408
> *thanks
> *



You got any more pics of you're ride?
What kind of set up you got?
P


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2007, 06:12 PM~9161865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blue killer (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## blue killer (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/jes...ntechamp001.gif


----------



## blue killer (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/jes...ntechamp001.gif


----------



## blue killer (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/jes...montecarlo2.jpg


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 5 2007, 09:25 PM~9162566
> *You got any more pics of you're ride?
> What kind of set up you got?
> P
> *


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

some pics of the dash


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

me and the man that help it all happen


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

before the new wheels


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 5 2007, 08:12 PM~9161865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 21 2007, 08:46 PM~9052936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that thing is crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blue killer_@Nov 6 2007, 12:22 PM~9166778
> *http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/jes...ntechamp001.gif
> *


ive been waiting for pics of this ride, is this the one from arizona? looks nice!!! whats it hitting?


----------



## 80towncoupe (Jul 23, 2006)

HEY I NEED AN LS FRONT END WITH EVERYTHING TO MAKE AN LS OUT OF AN SS I LIVE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA PLEASE PM ME IF YOU GOT ANYTHING THANKS


----------



## What It Do (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80towncoupe_@Nov 7 2007, 12:39 AM~9173344
> *HEY I NEED AN LS FRONT END WITH EVERYTHING TO MAKE AN LS OUT OF AN SS I LIVE IN BRITISH COLUMBIA CANADA  PLEASE PM ME IF YOU GOT ANYTHING THANKS
> *


??? Yea idk about all that... Im tryna see whats up with tha LS clip on a earlier 80's monte. Fuck tryna put the euro on a SS tho :0


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Nov 7 2007, 03:43 PM~9177340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> quote=shorty78,Jul 12 2007, 07:55 PM~8296837]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

this is a pic of a 77 monte my bro picked







up. all OG.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

interior!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

my bros other MC!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Nov 5 2007, 06:10 PM~9161840
> *  :biggrin:
> *


freakytales, i didn't make it to vegas but i 've seen pics of your car. do you have any other pics of it???? it's a beautiful ride


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 8 2007, 07:01 AM~9181886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of altered image ..


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 8 2007, 09:01 AM~9181886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice paint :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Nov 8 2007, 09:04 AM~9182426
> *reminds me of altered image ..
> *


yeah!! were about to repaint it, the damm clear is peeling off. my bro want to do the same color but we might add a few patterns to it.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 8 2007, 03:22 PM~9184941
> *nice paint :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!! that green MC is sick!!


----------



## dc8237 (Feb 8, 2005)

my buddy has a euro front clip for $100 is that worth it i dont currently have a monte but you never no i might one day.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 6 2007, 05:26 PM~9169038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That dash is funky!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

double post. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 8 2007, 02:57 PM~9181863
> *this is a pic of a 77 monte my bro picked
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

testin w/ out charge in the piston pump. fuk it i was bored


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 6 2007, 03:26 PM~9169038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use to smooth out the dash?????? i want to do the same thing with mine and also smooth the rear package tray


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 09:37 AM~9189653
> *What did you use to smooth out the dash?????? i want to do the same thing with mine and also smooth the rear package tray
> *


yea it is a lot of work i wrapped the dash in fiberglass and then did all the bodywork on and painted it i have about 40hrs in it


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 9 2007, 05:16 PM~9193423
> *yea it is a lot of work i wrapped the dash in fiberglass and then did all the bodywork on and painted it i have about 40hrs in it
> *


did u use the orig dash or did you use one of those dash covers? just the regular old fiberglass from kragens i definately going to do this to my dash and rear package tray


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 07:26 PM~9193508
> *did u use the orig dash or did you use one of those dash covers? just the regular old fiberglass from kragens i definately going to do this to my dash and rear package tray
> *


yea the orig dash just wrap it and did all the work on it i also cut of all the vents and the emblems and trim


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 01:06 PM~9242223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9242248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass 71 :thumbsup: keep that 71 looking clean & bad ass


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 02:09 PM~9242248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice 71 looking good don't see many on the east as clean as that :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 9 2007, 05:16 PM~9193423
> *yea it is a lot of work i wrapped the dash in fiberglass and then did all the bodywork on and painted it i have about 40hrs in it
> *


You have any pics of the work? You should do a project topic if you do.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 04:58 AM~9251970
> *You have any pics of the work? You should do a project topic if you do.
> *












i don't have any pic while i was doing the work only done i will look see if i can find some


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 18 2007, 10:30 AM~9252825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks, I plan to do the same, except I'm gonna shave the glove box.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 18 2007, 12:56 PM~9252924
> *Cool thanks, I plan to do the same, except I'm gonna shave the glove box.
> *


that's cool that will save you a lot of work cutting the glove box off


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 7 2007, 06:22 PM~9178000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that bitch is clean... :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Nov 18 2007, 08:29 PM~9255684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool shit homie!! :yes:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres a pic of my homies monte


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 02:06 PM~9242223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!! Looking good!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 19 2007, 09:07 PM~9261990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9261990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is clean


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 12:09 PM~9242248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love these years clean Monte homie


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day to my fellow Monte Riders out all over LIL land


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

JUST casual 4 life Rollin A mile high


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:biggrin: My ride


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9242248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie. :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A PIC OF A LUXURY SPORT WITH A FIFTH WHEEL ON IT


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 16 2007, 12:06 PM~9242223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 loving the color :thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

there's my monte


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 25 2007, 07:00 PM~9302667
> *there's my monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 25 2007, 07:00 PM~9302667
> *there's my monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

does anyone up in here have a back bumper that they are willing to sell 
70-72 monte carlo let me know


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 27 2007, 04:14 PM~9318953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u should have cleaned up the white walls b4 takin this pic it would have looked better


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 28 2007, 01:33 PM~9324533
> *damn homie u should have cleaned up the white walls b4 takin this pic it would have looked better
> *


it was the first day it was almost put back together


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 28 2007, 05:54 PM~9327029
> *it was the first day it was almost put back together
> *


i take that back then


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 28 2007, 11:32 PM~9327705
> *i take that back then
> *












that all done and clean


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 29 2007, 03:39 PM~9333859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

heres mine!!!


----------



## 7eightmonte (Nov 26, 2007)

im working on this 78 monte... hopefully get it looking firme soon...


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

good lookin monte any more pics of it??


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

HERES MINE


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Nov 29 2007, 10:03 PM~9336424
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ass monte


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

my bad for the small pics. :biggrin:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

thats sweet :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:yes: i want that body style


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Dec 2 2007, 12:31 AM~9352281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice and clean :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn cant get over how clean this looks :thumbsup: 








[/quote]


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 7eightmonte (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELO408WEST_@Dec 1 2007, 10:31 PM~9352281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass car. i wanted to paint my 78 monte this color....now i know it would have looked good....dont worry im not a biter....


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 08:33 PM~9358206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Dec 3 2007, 11:21 AM~9362635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know this car was that clean the mural on the trunk is what messes this car up


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 4 2007, 01:19 PM~9371801
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

only the best for my 79 monte :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 4 2007, 07:23 PM~9374577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

My 86 ls


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 4 2007, 09:23 PM~9374577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE 79.....


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 4 2007, 01:22 PM~9371814
> *I didnt know this car was that clean the mural on the trunk is what messes this car up
> *


yeah, its dirty as hell now(daily'in it and drivin through snow)
after january the trunk should be redone, and im gonan throw in a 350 and a posi
then MAYBE if my money situation works out ill have hydros before i grad in june


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 4 2007, 09:01 PM~9374354
> *only the best for my 79 monte :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7eightmonte_@Nov 29 2007, 04:53 PM~9334531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Quite a similar paint color to mine.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SILVERLAC305 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

72 monte


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

montes are lookin sick everyone!

here is my build up topic on my 79... check it out
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=378876


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

lookin to trade my 63 4 a clean monte preferably an LS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376792


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My '79. doesn't look like much right now, but hopefully it will be painted in the next month or two.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 11 2007, 11:40 PM~9432438
> *My '79. doesn't look like much right now, but hopefully it will be painted in the next month or two.
> 
> 
> ...


i see some nice rides in the back :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 12 2007, 12:45 AM~9432760
> *i see some nice rides in the back  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> damn cant get over how clean this looks :thumbsup:


[/quote]
thanks homie jus tryin to keep up


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Dec 17 2007, 11:32 AM~9470132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

shit looks real nice bro


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 18 2007, 08:23 PM~9480526
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE , PLAIN AND SIMPLE!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 18 2007, 08:35 PM~9480632
> *NICE , PLAIN AND SIMPLE!!   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 18 2007, 10:23 PM~9480526
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass Monte, like the black wheels :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Dec 18 2007, 09:29 PM~9481044
> *Clean ass Monte, like the black wheels  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, HERES A PEEK OF THE UNDIES :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

FOR ALL U MONTE GUYS THIS IS HOW GOODTIMES SIN CITY DOES IT
















































HERES THE OWNER


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Dec 18 2007, 08:23 PM~9480526
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Dec 18 2007, 10:26 PM~9481580
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9481019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTYFUL!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Dec 18 2007, 10:42 PM~9481701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(818) FINEST


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 18 2007, 10:06 PM~9481391
> *FOR ALL U MONTE GUYS THIS IS HOW GOODTIMES SIN CITY DOES IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

my 78monte project


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of an 83


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

THERE YOU GO!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

here are some LEGACY Montes


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 18 2007, 10:06 PM~9481391
> *FOR ALL U MONTE GUYS THIS IS HOW GOODTIMES SIN CITY DOES IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm looking for a chrome master cylinder for my 80 monte can anybody post links or just let me know where i can get one


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 18 2007, 10:52 PM~9481772
> *BEAUTYFUL!!!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just got an 83 yesterday.

ttmft


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone got a grey interior they wanna get rid of?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin good guy's


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 6 2007, 04:31 PM~9169073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this car up close,and it is clean!!
Are those wheels off of the brown elco from custom creations?


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 22 2007, 10:41 PM~9511170
> *I have seen this car up close,and it is clean!!
> Are those wheels off of the brown elco from custom creations?
> *


yea i got them from josh with the orange elco


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: majestics cen cal// 85% done


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

A friend's monte. Not quite my cup of tea to say the least, but they did put a lot of work into it & the owner liked it...




















Never actually saw it in pperson though, it got smashed.


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 23 2007, 08:59 PM~9516536
> *A friend's monte.  Not quite my cup of tea to say the least, but they did put a lot of work into it & the owner liked it...
> 
> 
> ...


Not my thing either, but a shame that it got wrecked.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 23 2007, 10:52 AM~9514337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pix?


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

.tinypic.com/6xpur9u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Dec 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9522960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Dec 24 2007, 04:19 PM~9522985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really feel'n the paint job man it looks great


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: my baby 

project ride some engine work this summers  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=A2OqWfxgyDo


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 87LS


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)




----------



## kyle22 (Jun 11, 2006)

man that blue one makes me want my 80 mc back


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9536386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 clean monte 4 real!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Dec 26 2007, 04:43 PM~9536386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cars like this inspire me to start mine :worship: :worship:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 11 2007, 11:40 PM~9432438
> *My '79. doesn't look like much right now, but hopefully it will be painted in the next month or two.
> 
> 
> ...



can't wait to see.San Berdoo here we come. hno:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Dec 22 2007, 10:48 PM~9511833
> *
> *



does anyone have the left and bottom chrome trim around the license plate for sale or all?PM if you do :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Dec 23 2007, 11:52 AM~9514337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin bad!! more pix please


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

87


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: NOT DONE


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

BAD AS FUCK MC.!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i got a problem


i bought a 1983 mc but i cant find out how to turn on the wipers on. there is no leveler, just one for the signal lights, where is it?


nice orange mc


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTMFT 4 the MC's :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 28 2007, 06:20 PM~9553526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

bad ass fuckin ls :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 05:23 PM~9552550
> *i got a problem
> i bought a 1983 mc but i cant find out how to turn on the wipers on. there is no leveler, just one for the signal lights, where is it?
> nice orange mc
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 23 2007, 05:59 PM~9516536
> *A friend's monte.  Not quite my cup of tea to say the least, but they did put a lot of work into it & the owner liked it...
> 
> 
> ...


way to ruin a nice back end...................congrats


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 23 2007, 06:59 PM~9516536
> *A friend's monte.  Not quite my cup of tea to say the least, but they did put a lot of work into it & the owner liked it...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just plain ugly
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 05:23 PM~9552550
> *i got a problem
> i bought a 1983 mc but i cant find out how to turn on the wipers on. there is no leveler, just one for the signal lights, where is it?
> nice orange mc
> *


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 11:36 AM~9565161
> *
> *











do you have this on the leftside of your steering wheel? its the turnsignal lever plus has the wiper control and sometimes the cruise control on it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Dec 30 2007, 03:54 PM~9566227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no i dont have that. i just have one skinny lever for the turn signals


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nevermind the previous owner changed the steering colunm and put the wrong one so that is why the lever is not there


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 08:42 PM~9561275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

THIS IS THE TOP DOG IN OUR CLUB


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 30 2007, 09:06 PM~9569020
> *THIS IS THE TOP DOG IN OUR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice , any more pics. of it :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SORRY SO BLURY


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LETS TRY THIS ONE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah+Dec 29 2007, 09:29 PM~9560320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I keep my comments to myself, because it is a friend of mine's car. & she's a great girl..... But like I said, it's not my cup of tea, to say the least. She kinda knows how I felt about the whole thing anyways.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 31 2007, 03:38 PM~9574913
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 30 2007, 11:40 PM~9570519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS SICK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 08:40 PM~9568791
> *nevermind the previous owner changed the steering colunm and put the wrong one so that is why the lever is not there
> *



:0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 31 2007, 06:13 PM~9576238
> *THIS CAR IS SICK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X 1002938487281


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 30 2007, 11:40 PM~9570519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN as hell :worship:


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 23 2007, 06:07 PM~9516576
> *A few more...
> 
> 
> ...


where did those tail lights come from, they look huge. how about the bumper, was that completely fabricated from sctratch or was it modified from something else? not my thing either, I'm sure a lot of work was put in but IMO those mods just don't suit that car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i need the turn signal and wipers level. the side trim on the drivers door , both pieces on the right fender, and the 2 long pieces on both bumpers on a 1983 mc

let me know if your selling them


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Any pics of 81 to 88 (preferrebly 86-88 LS) montes with 17's and vogues? Or direct me to a pic of any g-body with this combo?


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 3 2008, 03:58 PM~9598444
> *i need the turn signal and wipers level. the side trim on the drivers door , both pieces on the right fender, and the 2 long pieces on both bumpers on a 1983 mc
> 
> let me know if your selling them
> ...


Try dixie monte depot..http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Jan 4 2008, 07:33 PM~9609014
> *Try dixie monte depot..http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com
> *


i know where to get them but they are just to expensive in website, i wont mind a use one, its for a daily not a show car


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

this one is from a while back :biggrin:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 31 2007, 01:37 AM~9570496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is clean another bad ass monte


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody know where to get the clear Monte Carlo LS side marker lens?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

LEAL BROS from corpus chrisit texas
featured in lrm
bad ass monte in the texas scene.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice montes homies keep em comin.....

I have a 79 monte and shopping right now for a 350 engine etc.... What should I look for when searching for headers? LMK thanks!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my monte with alot less poke lol


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 1 2008, 03:57 PM~9580573
> *where did those tail lights come from, they look huge. how about the bumper, was that completely fabricated from sctratch or was it modified from something else? not my thing either, I'm sure a lot of work was put in but IMO those mods just don't suit that car.
> *


From an Escalade EXT. As far as I know, the bumper is fabricated. The guy who did the work fr s pretty talented. But in my opinion, all the tallent in the world doesnt account for bad taste. :nono:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

My Monte in progress.....look at the frame


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jan 7 2008, 05:34 AM~9628845
> *From an Escalade EXT.  As far as I know, the bumper is fabricated.  The guy who did the work fr s pretty talented.  But in my opinion, all the tallent in the world doesnt account for bad taste.    :nono:
> *


agreed


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2008, 04:17 AM~9628796
> *my monte with alot less poke lol
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jan 8 2008, 01:05 PM~9640105
> *LOOKS CLEAN .... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thank u


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2008, 05:17 AM~9628796
> *my monte with alot less poke lol
> 
> 
> ...


I like the green windshield mouldings


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Heres my 79 build up page, let me know what yall think so far!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=378876&st=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

THERE SOME CLEAN MONTE'S HERE!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

NOT DONE JUST YET!!!


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

COME ON FELLAS I KNOW THERE IS MORE MONTES OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Road Warrior_@Jan 8 2008, 05:05 PM~9641802
> *I like the green windshield mouldings
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any ls mc's with continental kits??? please post pics


----------



## 7eightmonte (Nov 26, 2007)

what do you fellas think??? I painted this myself in my garage... first time ever painting...i just need to paint the new front bumper and install...


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

ill post new pics of my monte on sunday, getting repainted no mo tranny on the trunk bout 4 different pearls in the black base shits off the hooook


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 8 2008, 09:18 PM~9645002
> *NOT DONE JUST YET!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what year this monte? 1985?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 30 2007, 10:37 PM~9570496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte homie... what king blue is this? it a candy blue?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7eightmonte_@Jan 10 2008, 08:42 PM~9663936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

cracked the header, and bumper dented the quarter panel


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jan 10 2008, 10:53 PM~9665287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

MY MONTE IS AN 81 AND THE BLUE ONE BELONGS TO A GUY FROM ELITE C.C. I COULD FIND OUT FROM MY BOY JERRY TOMORROW IF YOU WANT...


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 10 2008, 11:15 PM~9665406
> *good luck homie...  :biggrin:
> *


cars gonna be done this saturday in green, gold, white pearl :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE...POST PICS WHEN DONE..


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

anyone know what that grill is originally from? That is probably the best monte I've ever seen. Love that car.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 10 2008, 11:22 PM~9665431
> *MY MONTE IS AN 81 AND THE BLUE ONE BELONGS TO A GUY FROM ELITE C.C. I COULD FIND OUT FROM MY BOY JERRY TOMORROW IF YOU WANT...
> *


Nice monte homie.... yeah I like the color it look like a candy blue.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good homie :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 7eightmonte_@Jan 10 2008, 09:42 PM~9663936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

the body shop guy fuked me around, dont get it back ntil monday/tuesday when i gotta fuckin get my inspectoin done by tuesday or i get a 500$ fine


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

NICE MONTE BRO...YOU ALSO HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING THE STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE BUMPERS TOO...


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 87LS :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 87LS


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jan 11 2008, 10:35 PM~9673157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

BROWN SENSATIONS 1970 MONTE CARLO FROM SANTA BARBARA


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 11 2008, 10:23 PM~9672687
> *NICE MONTE BRO...YOU ALSO HAVING A HARD TIME FINDING THE STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE BUMPERS TOO...
> *


thanks man...... naw i got the strips....


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 31 2007, 01:37 AM~9570496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dAMN THIS ONE PRETTY BAD ASS... pLUS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jan 11 2008, 10:41 PM~9673580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

just bought a new GM 350 engine for my 79.....



Im looking for a new radiator and fan kit, yall have any suuggestions on some that wont break my pockets? lmk oh yea its for a 79 monte carlo........


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jan 11 2008, 11:41 PM~9673580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean car homie   love the color


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jan 11 2008, 11:41 PM~9673580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody have any interior shots of any 79-80 monte carlos doing research
on a project i'm doing thanks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinfull Monte_@Jan 16 2008, 09:42 AM~9708128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

getting it back tomorrow can't wait


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

yo, any of you gues know how to remove the trim on bumpers from the 3rd gen montes? i got a buddy whos buildin a drag car outta a 79 that sitll got the trim and i want it but i dont wanan break it while removing it


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Jan 16 2008, 11:23 PM~9716040
> *yo, any of you gues know how to remove the trim on bumpers from the 3rd gen montes? i got a buddy whos buildin a drag car outta a 79 that sitll got the trim and i want it but i dont wanan break it while removing it
> *


NO real good way to pull it off with out cracking the chrome tape on the trim, the best way that i tried was to heat the other side of the bumper where the trim is with a heat gun to soften up the double face tape


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jan 16 2008, 06:55 PM~9712873
> *looking good
> *


thanks a lot man :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 818og70 (Feb 24, 2007)

1970 monte


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

HEY SIN-FULL MONTE WHERE DID YOU GET THE STRIPS FOR THE BUMPERS???


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no one needs a brand new grill and hood ornament for a 81-86 m.c. let me know


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 17 2008, 10:08 PM~9723764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## So-Low79 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 11:14 AM~9726744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HOLY HAIR BATMAN LOL


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jan 17 2008, 11:44 PM~9724502
> *HEY SIN-FULL MONTE WHERE DID YOU GET THE STRIPS FOR THE BUMPERS???
> *


THEY GOT EM AT PEPBOYS


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

more like Canadian tire...lol.....thats how us UP NORTH OG'S ROLL..... :roflmao:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinfull Monte_@Jan 18 2008, 10:39 PM~9731643
> *more like Canadian tire...lol.....thats how us UP NORTH OG'S ROLL..... :roflmao:
> *


x2


























 fresh paint


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 13 2008, 08:17 PM~9685760
> *just bought a new GM 350 engine for my 79.....
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH DID THAT RUN U FOR


----------



## actrightcustoms (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 18 2008, 05:26 AM~9725281
> *no one needs a brand new grill and hood ornament for a 81-86 m.c. let me know
> *




how much$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

heres my monte carlo


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

WELL KEEP YOUR STUPID STRIPS IN CANADA WE DONT NEED THEM IN CALI...GUESS YOU CANT HELP ME!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by actrightcustoms_@Jan 19 2008, 09:25 AM~9733002
> *how much$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



make offers let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Watch out Ron, here comes Butter !!!!!


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

YOU BRING THE BUTTER, AND I'LL BRING THE ORANGE JUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: CAN YOUR'S DO THIS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 17 2008, 10:06 PM~9723739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 19 2008, 08:11 AM~9732612
> *HOW MUCH DID THAT RUN U FOR
> *


about 3,800....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SANDIEGOPADRES#1 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANDIEGOPADRES#1_@Jan 24 2008, 01:16 AM~9770261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass ls :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANDIEGOPADRES#1_@Jan 24 2008, 01:16 AM~9770261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANDIEGOPADRES#1_@Jan 24 2008, 01:16 AM~9770261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: killer


----------



## 818og70 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/559/montepiclx0.jpg http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6311/montepic2ne7.jpg 70 monte


----------



## 818og70 (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANDIEGOPADRES#1_@Jan 24 2008, 01:16 AM~9770261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*that is one bad ass fken monte bro.... on the real....*_


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHITOWN (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818og70_@Jan 24 2008, 09:19 PM~9777640
> *
> 
> *


thats a cold ass ride 
got any pics of tha front?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jan 25 2008, 07:58 PM~9785148
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

my 79 gettin close!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

my 79 gettin close!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jan 26 2008, 04:05 PM~9790794
> *my 79 gettin close!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING NICE!!!


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Heres a pic of my 1977 monte


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 23 2008, 05:57 PM~9766498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

has any one but a bumper kit on a mc


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

No bumper kits, but I just got skirts for a 73-77 monte carlo,


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818og70_@Jan 24 2008, 09:19 PM~9777640
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD BRO....WHAT COLOR IS THAT?. :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## 818og70 (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHITOWN_@Jan 25 2008, 09:25 PM~9785797
> *thats a cold ass ride
> got any pics of tha front?
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

looks like my 70 with a 72 grill :0


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 28 2008, 06:26 PM~9805662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Put the Skirts back on Billy :cheesy: . *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I got my hands on a 78 Monte with the factory installed power moonroof/sunroof, but previous owner replaced broken glass with a sheetmetal insert and siliconed it to keep it from leaking instead of replacing glass.

Now, I want to go ahead and get a whole new unit to replace it, but don't know how to go about doing that as the local places I have called get confused when i say it's an older car. 

Figured I'd come on here and see if anyone can help me out.

Also, looking at it with the piece there, I remember someone mentioning a metal piece that can be put there and painted along with the rest of the car that will still function the same way... I actually like that idea since you can close it and keep the sun out if you'd like. 

Any help would be good, thanks.


John


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Jan 28 2008, 05:23 PM~9805631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

HERE'S MINE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388964


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Jan 22 2008, 11:00 AM~9755344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 27 2008, 07:55 PM~9798737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking Monte anymore pics


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 28 2008, 05:26 PM~9805662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both are nice these are my favorite body styles i'm trying to find a 72 Monte for myself


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

TRAFFIC-LAC HAS A 72 MONTE


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

TRAFFIC-LAC HAS A 72 MONTE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 17 2008, 10:07 PM~9723750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is sicky to the maxxxx


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jan 11 2008, 11:41 PM~9673580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:LOVE THIS MONTE..WAIT TILL MINES HIT THE STREETS 09 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Jan 30 2008, 02:57 PM~9823647
> *TRAFFIC-LAC HAS A 72 MONTE
> *


ITS A PROJECT, BUT YES I DO HAVE 1 FOR SALE :biggrin: GRACIAS *emhomie13*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

Canada


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

MY OLD MONTE


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

What vid is that in g?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)

/Users/sweetsharon/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2007/Roll 388/kerrymonte.jpg


----------



## krome65 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Feb 2 2008, 01:52 AM~9847467
> *What vid is that in g?
> *


sams aka kanabliss with daz,


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9818713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

My 81 Monte getting leafed :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Feb 2 2008, 02:13 AM~9847556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE BRO!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 04:15 PM~9863591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS SEXY


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 4 2008, 04:15 PM~9863591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 07:51 PM~9857282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a dream  a t-top mc :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:56 PM~9857299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these are badass...are those 13's on the red one :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

still looking for this

1983-1988


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I saw one of those the last time I was at Pick and Pull on a 85 I was ripping the radio bezel from


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 06:29 PM~9904183
> *still looking for this
> 
> 1983-1988
> ...


X2 .... i need one too


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 9 2008, 06:29 PM~9904183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try 
http://www.gbodyparts.com/


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Feb 11 2008, 01:27 PM~9917276
> *try
> http://www.gbodyparts.com/
> 
> ...


or 
http://www.dixiemontecarlo.com/items/DM00165.html


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 3 2008, 06:50 PM~9857278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.im thinking about getting one ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

It.s look the same from the 86 Regal...  



> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 06:29 PM~9904183
> *still looking for this
> 
> 1983-1988
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9946793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

Well thought it was time 2 show you guys the dash in my monte!!! :0 

1959 impala dash chopped/shortened, reworked ... hope u like....( in primer...not finished)



















custom speedo


----------



## Ruocco (Jul 4, 2006)

My Canadian MC


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Feb 15 2008, 06:37 PM~9952737
> *My Canadian MC
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 14 2008, 06:45 PM~9944356
> *nice ride.im thinking about getting one ..
> *


Me too....
well another one... 
Sup Spook..


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Feb 15 2008, 07:44 PM~9953316
> *Me too....
> well another one...
> Sup Spook..
> *


sup killer..you getting the itch for another monte?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 15 2008, 09:19 PM~9953569
> *sup killer..you getting the itch for another monte?
> *


I want something...not sure yet... but my motor is already built for another Monte... :biggrin: I have alot of new parts for another LS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 30 2007, 11:37 PM~9570496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHATS COLOR BLUE IS THIS ? SHOT OVER WHAT BASE ? *


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruocco_@Feb 15 2008, 06:37 PM~9952737
> *My Canadian MC
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Jan 12 2008, 09:45 AM~9675134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this ride? i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 15 2008, 10:00 PM~9953913
> *WHATS COLOR BLUE IS THIS ? SHOT OVER WHAT BASE  ?
> *


J, I'm Thinking that is a cobalt blue over a silver base....
Spook, That just looks like a baby or a sky blue...


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Dec 18 2007, 09:26 PM~9481019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful monte


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 09:29 PM~9904183
> *still looking for this
> 
> 1983-1988
> ...


ebay


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 07:29 PM~9904183
> *still looking for this
> 
> 1983-1988
> ...


Here you go Bro...
http://www.dixiemontecarlo.com/items/DM00159.html


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

FOR SALE!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 15 2008, 12:52 AM~9946589
> *It.s look the same from the 86 Regal...
> *


Yeah it's pretty much the same on just about ANY general motors car/truck built in the 80's & most of the 90's... Not hard to get one at all.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Feb 17 2008, 09:08 PM~9966934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cominos86mc (Jan 4, 2008)

http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj71/co..._carsfam019.jpg


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 18 2008, 05:08 AM~9966934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that interiour is creative but butt ugly. no offence.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

I need a front bumper to a 88 LS. Some one let me know if you have it available or know of a good site to find it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

bad ass montes in this bitch , here's my work in process


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 17 2008, 09:07 PM~9966921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

double post


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

my 79...


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 18 2008, 06:27 AM~9969261
> *that interiour is creative but butt ugly. no offence.
> *


that shit is sick you need you eyes checked and if you want to talk about ugly look in the mirror before you start to commit you should learn to spell but no offense


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 18 2008, 01:56 PM~9971571
> *my 79...
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Front LS bumper for me??? anywhere??


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

my 86


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

how much for the blue m.c...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Will 80's regal inner fenders fit LS fenders?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Will 80's regal inner fenders fit LS fenders?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 12:38 AM~9984536
> *Will 80's regal inner fenders fit LS fenders?
> *





idk?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 12:38 AM~9984536
> *Will 80's regal inner fenders fit LS fenders?
> *



regal and cutty inner fenders bolt on and off. chevy ones are tack welded from factory. im pretty sure it will fit though. i had em chrome on my regal they look good chrome


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 20 2008, 05:51 AM~9985069
> *regal and cutty inner fenders bolt on and off. chevy ones are tack welded from factory. im pretty sure it will fit though. i had em chrome on my regal they look good chrome
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

HEY GUYS I NEED THESE 2 PIECES...DO ANY OF YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THEM??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Feb 19 2008, 08:56 PM~9982733
> *my 86
> 
> 
> *


this picture does this ride NO justice! it has some really nice mural work on the side trim and some ghost images and thangs. all the bells and whistles. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Feb 19 2008, 08:56 PM~9982733
> *my 86
> 
> 
> *


more pics


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 10:48 PM~9992573
> *more pics
> *


im tryin. gimmie a min


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Feb 20 2008, 10:50 PM~9992589
> *im tryin. gimmie a min
> *


















BAM MUTHA FUKKA!!! 
its all i have at the moment. ill see what else i can dig up.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 20 2008, 12:39 AM~9984541
> *Will 80's regal inner fenders fit LS fenders?
> *


YOU CAN USE SOME FROM A LATE 70'S GRAND PRIX


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone ever pulled apart the inner fender from the outer fender on a LS to chrome it and then put it back together?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 21 2008, 12:18 AM~9992835
> *Has anyone ever pulled apart the inner fender from the outer fender on a LS to chrome it and then put it back together?
> *



That would be a hell of a job....that inner fender brace has like 30 spot welds along the top alone. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Dec 31 2007, 12:37 AM~9570496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



To me this is the baddest LS show car out there.....its da best! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2008, 11:24 PM~9992881
> *That would be a hell of a job....that inner fender brace has like 30 spot welds along the top alone.  :dunno:
> *


I know.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Feb 19 2008, 08:30 PM~9982499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup,,clean and simple


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Any more interior pics?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 20 2008, 10:13 PM~9992190
> *HEY GUYS I NEED THESE 2 PIECES...DO ANY OF YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THEM??
> 
> 
> ...


hey sal try the junk yard! Did you see the blue Monte Carlo that i have for sale it's at my house if you want to check it out! Go back one page it's a blue one with the top front part cut out


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Feb 17 2008, 02:53 PM~9964317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE CABRON...WHEN DID YOU GET IT? HOW MUCH YOU ASKING?? :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

called dixie, too much for a new bumper....dont have the chrome rockers...... sumone help a homie out on the LS bumper and rockers...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

FEW YEARS BACK GETTING ORGULLO MEXICANO READY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW FOR THE TITTLE :0


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 22 2008, 01:03 AM~10002691
> *THATS NICE CABRON...WHEN DID YOU GET IT? HOW MUCH YOU ASKING?? :biggrin:
> *


i got it about a week ago, and it's starting bid is at $5000, come check it out!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

NEED A LS BUMPER!!! AND THE ROCKER PANELS, SUMONE HAS TO HAVE EM, PEOPLE DONT LIKE MONEY???? LOL


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 23 2008, 01:00 AM~10010302
> *FEW YEARS BACK GETTING ORGULLO MEXICANO READY FOR LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW FOR THE TITTLE :0
> 
> 
> ...



i need to get my bumpers done,but now i have to tow my car to vegas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrSilent_@May 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7956831
> *Got this monte up for sale ! If your interested pm and I'll give you all the info on it. It's also in the vehicles section.
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt know these montes came with side trim.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

here's a pic of mine








:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

wuz up coca how come i never see you out at mambo's wit the monte??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 27 2008, 03:21 PM~10042878
> *wuz up coca how come i never see you out at mambo's wit the monte??
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE? I HAVEN'T BEEN OUT TO KICK MUCH TO MANY THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW. BUT I'LL HIT IT UP ONE DAY.


----------



## dzgurl (Feb 28, 2008)

1978 Monte Carlo 4 sale 3,000 $ or best offer! if interested call:1-707-712-6649 ask 4 daniel


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i like this color.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 28 2008, 06:36 PM~10052914
> *i like this color.
> 
> 
> ...


what hell looks like my ride but with rims damn


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Feb 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10053267
> *what hell looks like my ride but with rims damn
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride rollin.post more pics of it.what color is that?


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

it's an acura color i'll get you the name on friday


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Feb 28 2008, 07:13 PM~10053583
> *it's an acura color i'll get you the name on friday
> *


come on rollin .lets see more pics of your ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

here's my monte!! getting cleaned up ready the Phoenix LRM show!! c ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

how much for the blue monte carlo??????


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Feb 28 2008, 06:26 PM~10053267
> *what hell looks like my ride but with rims damn
> 
> 
> ...




nice monte.... :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

mine :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10062645
> *how much for the blue monte carlo??????
> *


do you mean the one with the hollywood top, if so it might sell today for $4000
call me if interested @ (909) 917-3091 i am in upland, ca :cheesy:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Mar 1 2008, 01:19 AM~10063236
> *mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thnx hommie your monte is prety tight to where you at the cycn last weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 28 2008, 07:52 PM~10053416
> *clean ride rollin.post more pics of it.what color is that?
> *


was up hommie its opulent blue


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10080705


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Mar 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10080074
> *was up hommie its opulent blue
> *


nice..im in the process of getting a 71 monte if we can get our shit together,,(the shipping company) thinking bout painting it that color blue..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

My wife's car comming out this summer
View My Video]87.monte[/URL]


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

my project in the works


----------



## lowmonte (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Mar 3 2008, 10:30 PM~10081815
> *my project in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin 72 monte_@Mar 2 2008, 09:45 AM~10069881
> *thnx hommie your monte is prety tight to where you at the cycn last weekend
> *



THANKS.... IT WAS MY BROTHER... HE TOOK OUT MY CAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GREG UR MONTE LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

:banghead: hno: :loco: :nicoderm: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 14 2008, 10:18 PM~9946793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is it for sale ??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 14 2008, 11:18 PM~9946793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have any pics of the interior this monte is clean as hell


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2008, 02:13 PM~10104862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that's high


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Clean @ss montie*


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE SOME MONTE CARLO LS DOORS I CAN BUY!??!?!??!?!
CASH AT HAND!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2008, 02:15 PM~10105876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

got me rims


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## thuglife (Jan 26, 2007)

anyone got pics of a 78-79 with a workin conv. top?????????????????? :0


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Mar 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10183522
> *anyone got pics of a 78-79 with a workin conv. top?????????????????? :0
> *


x2


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

ANyone with a set of monte carlo ls doors?|!?!??!?!?!?!?!? hit me up, cash at hand homies!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thuglife_@Mar 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10183522
> *anyone got pics of a 78-79 with a workin conv. top?????????????????? :0
> *


X3


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey does anyone know if the doors of a 83 and up monte will fit an ls???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 17 2008, 12:08 PM~10188280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 17 2008, 12:08 PM~10188280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

anybody got parts for a 70 m.c.? please hit me up...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10197136
> *Hey does anyone know if the doors of a 83 and up monte will fit an ls???
> *


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 11 2008, 09:21 PM~10147564
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick  :worship:


----------



## MY85TOY PHX AZ (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 6 2008, 02:15 PM~10105876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 01:10 PM~10197136
> *Hey does anyone know if the doors of a 83 and up monte will fit an ls???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10197136
> *Hey does anyone know if the doors of a 83 and up monte will fit an ls???
> *


THEY DO HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 18 2008, 07:31 PM~10201731
> *THEY DO HOMMIE :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 18 2008, 08:26 PM~10201680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 19 2008, 05:22 PM~10208865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THAT...78 OR 79???


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 20 2008, 12:13 AM~10211705
> *WHAT YEAR IS THAT...78 OR 79???
> *


79 HOMIE! SHOULD BE OUT SOON

CHECK OUT MY BUILD UP THREAD, MORE PICS THERE.......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=378876&st=80


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

NICE!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Well it isn't a lowrider, it's just a stock '87 SS.


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 19 2008, 05:22 PM~10208865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ranfla homie. I have a 79 im building too. Where did you find those chrome rearview mirrors. The painter broke both of my mirrors and now I need some new ones.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10208865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice whip can't want to see it done


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I just picked up a 84 Monte I will post picks later I'm on my blackberry uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 21 2008, 10:04 PM~10227259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love it without the side windows, garage kept i guess? or do they roll up..

any1 got pics of the progress?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 21 2008, 11:04 PM~10227259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS MONTE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 21 2008, 10:07 PM~10227272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

in need


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10246894
> *in need
> 
> 
> ...


and a euro clip :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 24 2008, 09:08 PM~10246915
> *and a euro clip  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats like putting an escalade grille on a silverado


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Mar 24 2008, 07:08 PM~10246915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

some ppl want touch that ish unless its a euro


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

some ppl want touch that ish unless its a euro. personal preference i suppose


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

server


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10246894
> *in need
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squirrel78 (Sep 25, 2007)

WWW.DIXIEMONTECARLODEPOT.COM


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

anyone know the exact location of serial number on a 80 monte carlo frame?. my ride aint around need to know real bad, the exact spot.


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Squirrel78_@Mar 25 2008, 03:45 PM~10253268
> *WWW.DIXIEMONTECARLODEPOT.COM
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty+Mar 24 2008, 09:09 PM~10248068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10246894
> *in need
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE SOME OF THE DRIVER SIDE ONES AND THE STRIP THAT GOES ACROSS THE BUMPERS I USED SOMETHING THAT LOOKS BETTER THAN THE ORIGINAL ONE, I GOT A ROLE OF IT FOR 150.00


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10246894
> *in need</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q234/houstonrob/tuurf.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




WHEN I GET OFF OF WORK I'LL CHECK AND SEE YOU SOLD ME THE CHROME STRIPS THAT BO IN THE BUMPERS AND THE GUARDS I THINK HE SAID HE HAD A FEW MORE SETS 


<span style=\'color:blue\'>NEVERMIND I FOUND THE GUY YOU HAVE A PM


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

loooking for something cheap, they dont have to be in a good condition just need the car to be complete


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 26 2008, 05:31 PM~10261967
> *loooking for something cheap, they dont have to be in a good condition just need the car to be complete
> *











My homie has his for 1000 it runs and wheels not included.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN I BE A PART OF THE MONTE FEST  

HERE IS MY 84 MONTE I JUST PICKED UP FROM DAVID (servent of christ)










































































AND HERE ARE SOME THINGS I PICKED UP SO FAR MORE TO COME  

CHROME BUMPER AND GUARD TRIM...


















NEW DOOR HANDLES TO REPLACE THE CLOTHES HANGER  :biggrin: 










AND HERE WE HAVE BOTH DOOR HANDLES AND ALSO 2 NEW POWER WINDOW MOTORS :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

OH AND BTW I'M WATING ON THESE FROM HOMBOYZ :biggrin: 

13x7


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Hello People!!!!!!! Im lookin for some 83-88 doors, so please please some one help a homie out. cash at hand, paypal w/e jus get me the doors for a 83-88 monte!!!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 26 2008, 04:38 PM~10262405
> *any more pics
> *


X2 :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2008, 05:14 PM~10262658
> *OH AND BTW I'M WATING ON THESE FROM HOMBOYZ  :biggrin:
> 
> 13x7
> ...


NICE


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 06:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10262685
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Hello People!!!!!!! Im lookin for some 83-88 doors, so please please some one help a homie out. cash at hand, paypal w/e jus get me the doors for a 83-88 monte!!!
> *


CHECK OUT EBAY I THINK I SAW SOME DOORS ON THERE TO.....

I'VE BEEN ON THERE LIKE A MOTHA LATELY  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Mar 26 2008, 04:22 PM~10262714
> *NICE
> *


THANKS uffin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10262746
> *THANKS uffin:
> *


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10262746
> *THANKS uffin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how do you take of the trim from monte carlo cl


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2008, 05:25 PM~10262738
> *CHECK OUT EBAY I THINK I SAW SOME DOORS ON THERE TO.....
> 
> I'VE BEEN ON THERE LIKE A MOTHA LATELY  :biggrin:
> *


 cant find the 83-88 doors :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 26 2008, 04:39 PM~10262842
> *cant find the 83-88 doors :angry:
> *


GIVE ME A DAY OR 2 AND I'LL TRY 

IF I WAS AT WORK I COULD SEARCH ALL DAY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm sure that after the tampa lowrider show there will be plenty of pics of this car floating around


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 06:31 PM~10263784
> *i'm sure that after the tampa lowrider  show there will be plenty of pics of this car floating around
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAVORITE BODY STYLES ON THE MONTE 

I LOVE THE 78-79'S AND THE 70-72'S


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10156796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a pretty stand


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10156796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a pretty stand


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

MY HOMIES MONTE


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> nice pic


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Mar 27 2008, 08:10 AM~10267000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the cleanest out there.
:worship:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 22 2008, 01:19 AM~10227694
> *love it without the side windows, garage kept i guess? or do they roll up..
> 
> any1 got pics of the progress?
> *


YA ITS GARAGE KEPT BUT STILL A STREET CAR HE AINT SCARED TO DRIVE IT :biggrin: NO THE WINDOWS ARENT THERE AT ALL :0 AND HES THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS ANY PICS OF THE BUILDUP AND THERE ALL ON FILM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMMIT I MOVED MY PICS INTO A DIFFERENT FOLDER IN PHOTOBUCKET NOW THEY DON'T SHOW  :angry:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 08:06 AM~10267315
> *YA ITS GARAGE KEPT BUT STILL A STREET CAR HE AINT SCARED TO DRIVE IT  :biggrin: NO THE WINDOWS ARENT THERE AT ALL  :0 AND HES THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS ANY PICS OF THE BUILDUP AND THERE ALL ON FILM
> *



nice! lets see the buildup of the rear windows :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10270295
> *nice! lets see the buildup of the rear windows  :0
> *


ill tell u this he cut the windows out after it was painted and put that roof in :0 :0 and its candy i wouldnt have done it but hes loco :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10263775
> *GIVE ME A DAY OR 2 AND I'LL TRY
> 
> IF I WAS AT WORK I COULD SEARCH ALL DAY
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10156796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn look at you :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 27 2008, 08:10 PM~10271508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats crackin FREAKY, thats a badass pic homie lookin good!

Check out my build up, paint is coming soon  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=378876&st=80


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10263784
> *i'm sure that after the tampa lowrider  show there will be plenty of pics of this car floating around
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna bust mine out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 27 2008, 08:10 PM~10271508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REBUILDING HOMIE OR UPGRADING................ :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 27 2008, 07:45 PM~10272203
> *REBUILDING HOMIE OR UPGRADING................ :0
> *


A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH HOMMIE, REBUILDING FOR TWO YEARS ALREADY AND AT THE SAME TIME UPGRADING  :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10271604
> *whats crackin FREAKY, thats a badass pic homie lookin good!
> 
> Check out my build up, paint is coming soon
> ...


WUS UP HOMIE, THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT, AND I'VE BEEN CHECKING OUT YOUR BUILD UP


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 










Super Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 27 2008, 10:12 PM~10272517
> *A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH HOMMIE, REBUILDING FOR TWO YEARS ALREADY AND AT THE SAME TIME UPGRADING   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 27 2008, 06:10 PM~10271508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Mar 27 2008, 07:12 PM~10272517
> *A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH HOMMIE, REBUILDING FOR TWO YEARS ALREADY AND AT THE SAME TIME UPGRADING   :biggrin:
> *



SHIT DON'T LOOK LIKE YOU NEED MUCH


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 27 2008, 03:27 PM~10270678
> *:biggrin:
> *


SORRY BRO ALL I COULD FIND WAS DOOR PANELS


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 27 2008, 06:25 PM~10271604
> *whats crackin FREAKY, thats a badass pic homie lookin good!
> 
> Check out my build up, paint is coming soon
> ...


NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10246894
> *in need
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.exoticwooddash.com/RockerPanels.aspx


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 09:06 PM~10246894
> *in need
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried www.dixiemontecarlo.com


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 22 2008, 12:04 AM~10227259
> *
> 
> 
> ...










.








































































































[


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

was there any reinforcing done sice the rear windows were removed?. does it loose any strength?


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Mar 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10285294
> *was there any reinforcing done sice the rear windows were removed?. does it loose any strength?
> *


it does need reenforcment. i dont 3 weel at all


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goodtimeslasvegas_@Mar 29 2008, 04:02 PM~10285335
> *it does need reenforcment. i dont 3 weel at all
> *


ahh not the best for a hopper then, it just looks to sick to not do it.! awesome idea :biggrin: . can maybe fab something up so you can put a motorized winodw in there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

best interior ive ever seen  

when it rains does water get in? or it hasnt been in that kind of situation? does it even 1/4 window?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by goodtimeslasvegas_@Mar 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10285335
> *it does need reenforcment. i dont 3 weel at all
> *


MC LOOKS GOO HOMIE.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU SHOULD GET SOME ONE PIECE GLASS MADE FOR WINDOWS.........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by goodtimeslasvegas_@Mar 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10285203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great fabrication...bad ass car!!!!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2008, 12:33 AM~10294524
> *Great fabrication...bad ass car!!!!
> *


for sure one of the baddest 78-80 montes ive seen, lookin good goodtimes...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 30 2008, 10:36 PM~10294535
> *for sure one of the baddest 78-80 montes ive seen, lookin good goodtimes...
> *


x2


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goodtimeslasvegas_@Mar 29 2008, 04:35 PM~10285203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    

NiiiiiiiCCCCCCEEEEEE !!!!!
























the MONTE CARLO looks nice too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

My wifes 87 LS comming out soon. Just got done painting it yesterday by Mufasa.. still needs to be color sand and buff
http://i28.tinypic.com/2hmed4x.jpg[/img]] 

the Hydros where also done by Mufasa.. 6 batteries 2 pumps no weight no adex and no piston
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

My wifes 87 LS comming out soon. Just got done painting it yesterday by Mufasa.. still needs to be color sand and buff
http://i28.tinypic.com/2hmed4x.jpg[/img]] 
http://i31.tinypic.com/m7cqip.jpg[/img]] 
http://i28.tinypic.com/wjuw6d.jpg[/img]]


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

jus grabd a 81 landau today with the 3.8L turbo. anyone know what rearend is with it?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TIGHT MONTES


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are 3 of my jefitos rides, back in the 80's


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

RAG TOP 84


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Mar 26 2008, 07:28 PM~10262339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any interior pix?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 1 2008, 06:45 PM~10311040
> *RAG TOP 84
> 
> 
> ...


more info :biggrin: :biggrin: factory??? how much did it cost? who did it??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10318111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF HAPPENED???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Apr 2 2008, 05:23 PM~10319072
> *WTF HAPPENED???
> *



on the way to tampa fla fri night and this old man 
had a heart attack and caused a wreck and to make a long story short the car came of the trailer doing about 80 nad hit our truck and rolled about 3 times


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

MONTES ARE NICE I MIGHT PICK UP AN 84


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

my dads old 77 monte


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10335645
> *my dads old 77 monte
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Apr 4 2008, 05:30 PM~10337412
> *NICE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks he ended up doing more work to it...he tore the vinyl top off of it and patterned the roof and put a mural on the trunk of the car and it said "suavecito y bajito" too bad he sold it


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Not sure if I have posted these, but here are a couple more of my jefitos rides.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10335645
> *my dads old 77 monte
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean monte love the old skool look thats what im doing with my 71 monte


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

ya i never got to see it in person (wasnt born yet) but he said it was really nice he said the paint was really smooth and shiny and that it used to look like the car was glowing...he was one of the first ones around town with 13s he said people used to try to give him shit saying the wheels were too small :roflmao: he had one of the first sets of 50 spoke star wires i guess he had ordered some i think 30 spokes or something like they said they had them but later on they called him saying that they had them on back order so he said to just cancel the order then they told him that they were gonna be coming out with a 50 spoke and that he would have one of the first sets so he said ya and wrapped them up in 5.20s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 4 2008, 06:19 PM~10337727
> *Not sure if I have posted these, but here are a couple more of my jefitos rides.
> 
> 
> ...


i like the body lines on the these cars...those wheels are nice are they tru rays?


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

"BLVD MONTE"


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Apr 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10335645
> *my dads old 77 monte
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there true rays, your jefito had a BADD ASS MONTE 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10318111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man HOmie, I think I would have sliced that old fucker throat :machinegun:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 6 2008, 01:16 PM~10348268
> *Yeah there true rays, your jefito had a BADD ASS MONTE 2 :thumbsup:
> *


gracias hes trying to get another 77 monte to make another one like the purple one but he says he wants it candy green and different shades of green patterns like the other one


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

one of mine at vegas in 03


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SPENT ALL DAY SUNDAY ON THE MONTE.....GETTING HER RUNNIN RIGHT...STILL NEEDS SOME MORE STUFF TO BE RUNNIN RIGHT  



















PUT THE SKYLARK RIMS ON SINCE THE TIRES ARE STILL LIKE 97% NEW... :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10354422
> *SPENT ALL DAY SUNDAY ON THE MONTE.....GETTING HER RUNNIN RIGHT...STILL NEEDS SOME MORE STUFF TO BE RUNNIN RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



if u need a brand new grill and hood ornament. never been put on the car make me an offer thanx


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 7 2008, 08:32 AM~10354470
> *if u need a brand new grill and hood ornament. never been put on the car make me an offer thanx
> *


I'LL LET YOU KNOW BRO THANKS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10354422
> *SPENT ALL DAY SUNDAY ON THE MONTE.....GETTING HER RUNNIN RIGHT...STILL NEEDS SOME MORE STUFF TO BE RUNNIN RIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ALEX,MONTE CARLO LOOKS GOOD WITH THE RIMS,


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 7 2008, 01:37 PM~10357091
> *WHATS UP ALEX,MONTE CARLO LOOKS GOOD WITH THE RIMS,
> *


I'VE BEEN WANTING TO CALL YAH BUT DON'T KNOW WHEN YOUR OFF WORK AND NOT SLEEPING :biggrin: 

I'LL WAIT TILL THURSDAY


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 31 2008, 09:55 PM~10303668
> *My wifes 87 LS comming out soon. Just got done painting it yesterday by Mufasa.. still needs to be color sand and buff
> http://i28.tinypic.com/2hmed4x.jpg[/img]]
> http://i31.tinypic.com/m7cqip.jpg[/img]]
> ...


http://i31.tinypic.com/whb6gz.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i27.tinypic.com/2afwdjd.jpg[/img]] 
http://i27.tinypic.com/2vdl5ro.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 10:13 PM~1982741
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



what kind of paint it that it looks sick


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 22 2008, 01:03 AM~10002691
> *THATS NICE CABRON...WHEN DID YOU GET IT? HOW MUCH YOU ASKING?? :biggrin:
> *


STILL FOR SALE?????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 7 2008, 09:28 PM~10359636
> *http://i31.tinypic.com/whb6gz.jpg[/img]]
> *


CLEAN LS......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 08:02 PM~10360032
> *CLEAN LS......... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 3 2005, 06:20 PM~2567953
> *my bros monte, solow car club rep for life, 79 monte.
> *


is that a 14 inch rim or 13?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

COMING SOON!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is my old Monte i just sold it to my brother


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 7 2008, 10:35 PM~10361409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 8 2008, 05:05 PM~10366815
> *:0 LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


can't wait to see how this one turns out! :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Apr 8 2008, 06:25 PM~10367450
> *can't wait to see how this one turns out! :cheesy:
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 8 2008, 02:49 PM~10365072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does a 44 in moon roof fit in a 83 cl?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 8 2008, 05:05 PM~10366815
> *:0 LOOKIN GOOD!
> *


Thanks, i finally got everything painted today so now i just gotta color sand, buff, and put it together. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10377601
> *does a 44 in moon roof fit in a 83 cl?
> *


 :no: I'LL TAKE THE PROBLEM OFF YOU HANDS........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 7 2008, 10:32 PM~10360288
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


SHOW MORE UPDATES WHEN YOU GET THEM HOMIE......... :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2008, 11:17 PM~10387782
> *:no: I'LL TAKE THE PROBLEM OFF YOU HANDS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 just go it yesterday from latin, does it fit the monte YES OR NO

i will just keep it for my impala if it dont fit


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 11 2008, 12:51 AM~10388014
> *:0  just go it yesterday from latin, does it fit the monte YES OR NO
> 
> i will just keep it for my impala if it dont fit
> *


YES IT WILL WORK HOMIE. DOUBLE CHEKC WITH YOUR RULER MAINLY WITH CLEARANCE FROM SIDE TO SIDE OF THE CAR, BEING THAT YOU ARE GOING TO NEED TO PUT IN SUPPORT BRACKETS FOR IT.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 11 2008, 07:07 PM~10394383
> *YES IT WILL WORK HOMIE. DOUBLE CHEKC WITH YOUR RULER MAINLY WITH CLEARANCE FROM SIDE TO SIDE OF THE CAR, BEING THAT YOU ARE GOING TO NEED TO PUT IN SUPPORT BRACKETS FOR IT.
> *


thanks, already seen the blue monte from downivlife
 
http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...nte%20carlo.htm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 11 2008, 08:23 PM~10394471
> *thanks, already seen the blue monte from downivlife
> 
> http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...nte%20carlo.htm
> *


THERE IS A BUILD UP TOPIC ON OF THIS CAR ON HERE.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HELP!!!!

old









new updated version


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

have you tried dixie monte carlo depot in north carolina


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 PM~10386861
> *Thanks, i finally got everything painted today so now i just gotta color sand, buff, and put it together.  :biggrin:
> *


what NO PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Apr 13 2008, 07:23 PM~10408043
> *what NO PINSTRIPING AND LEAFING!!
> *


nope its just my daily so im gonna keep it as simple as possible for now. but who knows what the future has in store for it!


----------



## MCRidah (Mar 6, 2008)

Got Clean interior for 78 Monte Carlo.........pleather interior peanut butter, double pillow electric seats, all panels redone dash everything pm me if interested!!!!


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10354565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: 









:thumbsup:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

heres mines just got it yesterday. its in pretty rough shape right now rockers are rusted to shit. if anybody knows anybody in winnipeg manitoba that does body work hook me up with a #. plans for it are get body work done thinking of black paint with a grey or white top. interior is gonna be a 2 tone grey and black. thinking of either wires or 18inch irocs im undicided right now. gots a 400 sbc for a motor.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what do yall think?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

fresno ca how we ride


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 12:19 AM~10444109
> *what do yall think?
> 
> 
> ...


i think u ruined my bros car ........thats what i think...... :angry:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 01:19 AM~10444109
> *what do yall think?
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY MAAN! SORRY BUT THE BLUE DOESN'T LOOK GOOD TO ME.

JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

new updated version









[/quote]



*Im pretty sure you can get the front/ back chrome bumper strip at Pepboys auto.*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

> new updated version


*Im pretty sure you can get the front/ back chrome bumper strip at Pepboys auto.*
[/quote]


www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com 

TRY THIS PLACE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://montecarloforum.com/


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how about now?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 03:58 PM~10460908
> *how about now?
> 
> 
> ...


*NO !!!! ITS FUGLY*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10460954
> *NO !!!! ITS FUGLY
> *


x2


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a set of the bottom chrome door trim off of a 85 Monte, if anyone is interested, PM ME!!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10471725
> *I have a set of the bottom chrome door trim off of a 85 Monte, if anyone is interested, PM ME!!!!
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 18 2008, 06:43 AM~10445557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: JUST MY OPINION


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 18 2008, 09:43 AM~10445557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe if they were 18s they might look ok. got the truck nuts on there too :twak: :nono:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

87
:biggrin: 
:0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

my boyz monte


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10311040
> *RAG TOP 84
> 
> 
> ...



where is this car from?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10311040
> *RAG TOP 84
> 
> 
> ...



nice vert


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

any LS rocker panels!?!??!?!?!?!?! everyone is takin forever to get them to me!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 22 2008, 08:48 PM~10480964
> *any LS rocker panels!?!??!?!?!?!?! everyone is takin forever to get them to me!!!!
> *


WHAT YOU LOOKING TO SPEND HOMIE, CUS I SEEN MANY PEOPLE HITTING YOU UP WITH SOME AND FOR SOME REASON YOU DON'T GET THEM. I GOT A SET FOR 300 HOMIE LET ME KNOW, OH YEAH!!, THEY 'RE USED SO YOU GOT TO REPOLISH THEM


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

THAT'S ALL I GOT FOR NOW!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

aztlan car club mexicali


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

> *Im pretty sure you can get the front/ back chrome bumper strip at Pepboys auto.*


www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com 

TRY THIS PLACE 
[/quote]
I COULD GET THOSE FRONT AND REAR STRIPS...I GOT THEM FOR MINE AND THEY LOOK BETTER THAN THE ORIGINALS..


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Apr 22 2008, 11:40 AM~10476241
> *where is this car from?
> *


PHOENIX,AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Apr 18 2008, 07:43 AM~10445557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MY THING BUT IM SURE SOME PEEPS LIKE THAT STUFF.....


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT FOR THE MONTES


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 10:20 PM~10497583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: 

NICE L.E.D LOOK


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2008, 12:26 AM~10498175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10506014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie  

hows the car running


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Apr 25 2008, 10:03 PM~10506301
> *looks good homie
> 
> hows the car running
> *


doing good  


caddy leather seat


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10506014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like my wifes car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

[/


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS THINK IT WOULD LOOK WEIRD IF I JUST PUT THE LS BUMPER AND TAIL LIGHTS???

I KINDA LIKE THE STOCK CL FRONT END BUT LOVE THE LS REAR :dunno:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

View My TinyFx


----------



## mistargreen (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRADITIONS 79 65_@Apr 25 2008, 09:43 PM~10506660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those 2 are sick :0


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Apr 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10509149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

THIS ONES MINE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 25 2008, 11:19 PM~10506435
> *doing good
> caddy leather seat
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF....... :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> any more pix of this one....


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 5 2004, 02:37 PM~2004480
> *~~~
> *


that's a bad ass 77 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Apr 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10509149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Lo Low :thumbsup: Like your frame  :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*DALLAS HOP*


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 15 2007, 09:07 PM~7487877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MY PICTURE TAKIN' WITH THIS CAR. IT WAS AT THE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN '07


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10471725
> *I have a set of the bottom chrome door trim off of a 85 Monte, if anyone is interested, PM ME!!!!
> *


anyone interesteds!??!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Oct 6 2007, 11:58 AM~8943696
> *Not too many reppin for the 73-77 MC's so here are a couple of pics of my 77MC
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS CHINGON ESE!!!! MY FAVORITE CAR IS THE 77 MONTE CARLO.


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.77_@Apr 30 2008, 08:18 AM~10540183
> *THIS SHIT IS CHINGON ESE!!!! MY FAVORITE CAR IS THE 77 MONTE CARLO.
> *


 :thumbsup: MINE 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10543708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean clean


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Apr 30 2008, 05:05 PM~10543708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is up with all these purple montes comin out now? shyt!

oh well nice monte homie.....


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Apr 30 2008, 07:39 PM~10545197
> *wtf is up with all these purple montes comin out now? shyt!
> 
> oh well nice monte homie.....
> *


Clean Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10498231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

i got progress pics


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

A little bit more of the 79 :coo
l:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 10:54 PM~1982674
> *:cheesy:
> *



:0 n e more pics of this ride???


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10565970
> *A little bit more of the 79 :coo
> l:
> 
> ...


 clean ass monte :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 02:30 PM~10567609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 02:30 PM~10567609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

MY '81 MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gumby81monte_@May 5 2008, 03:18 PM~10581279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN MONTE BRO, I SEE YOU NEED THOSE BUMPER STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE BUMPERS...I COULD GET THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 6 2008, 12:04 AM~10585998
> *CLEAN MONTE BRO, I SEE YOU NEED THOSE BUMPER STRIPS THAT GO ACROSS THE BUMPERS...I COULD GET THEM  :biggrin:
> *



Naw homie, I got them but they are painted. Thanks though


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@May 6 2008, 12:10 AM~10586018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice M C bro


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

FOR SALE :0


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 6 2008, 01:29 PM~10589255
> *FOR SALE  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Whats he asking?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@May 3 2008, 10:09 AM~10565970
> *A little bit more of the 79 :coo
> l:
> 
> ...


thats beautiful homie! luv the patterns......

Heres where mines is at....

from here:









to here:


----------



## abelgz (Jan 31, 2008)

MAN THERES SOME







CLEAN ASS MONTES IN THIS TOPIC 4500 OBO


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@May 6 2008, 05:50 PM~10591108
> *:0
> Whats he asking?
> *











































Jus' testin the waters....Want to get in an IMPALA AGAIN! Shoot me offers (NO LOW BALLERS) I'll PM more info if interested


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10592193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how much for the ko chips?


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@May 6 2008, 07:55 PM~10592339
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Apr 13 2008, 09:15 PM~10408969
> *nope its just my daily so im gonna keep it as simple as possible for now. but who knows what the future has in store for it!
> *


hey let me know what show you will be at next so i can bring the monte carlo i have right now so you can check it out i think youll like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

hey what up Sal, how is everything? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

JUST HERE BRO...YOU MISSED ELYSIAN PARK BRO, IT WAS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 6 2008, 09:34 PM~10595189
> *JUST HERE BRO...YOU MISSED ELYSIAN PARK BRO, IT WAS OFF THE HOOK
> *


i know i had company come over and then the family you know . but i will make it out there one of these days


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

AUG 17TH :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

was that Jesse driving manuels regal lifted i wonder if that s the surprise he had in store for us that he wanted us to see!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

YEAH THAT FUCKER CAN DO A STANDING THREE...IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 6 2008, 09:36 PM~10595210
> *AUG 17TH  :thumbsup:
> *


don't think i can make that one either my wife is having the baby in late july so i will have my hands full with the my little girl and the new baby! :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10595228
> *YEAH THAT FUCKER CAN DO A STANDING THREE...IT CAME OUT CLEAN!!
> *


i am going to be working on that myself in the near future!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

IM GOING TO SEND YOU A PM WITH A PIC


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 6 2008, 09:43 PM~10595265
> *IM GOING TO SEND YOU A PM WITH A PIC
> *


sounds good


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

acrylic steering wheel is firme who do it and the monte is shittin...props


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Apr 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10311040
> *RAG TOP 84
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

NICE PIC BRO


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

almost ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Ready for cruzin' in the MIA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice monte homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10592193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE PURPLE HAS SOME POP TO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 03:06 AM~10679640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 18 2008, 11:28 AM~10680120
> *THE PURPLE HAS SOME POP TO IT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.. That was the reason in picking that color :nicoderm: You can see me a mile away. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one have the clips for a sc. i just need 3 that go on the front fenders


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one have the trim clips for a sc. i just need 3 that go on the front fenders


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one have the trim clips for a 83 sc. i just need 3 little ones


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 16 2008, 06:38 PM~10673487
> *Nice monte homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, that purple monte u got is tight!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

HOT SAUCE...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

To Da Top


----------



## goodtimeslasvegas (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 18 2008, 09:28 AM~10680120
> *THE PURPLE HAS SOME POP TO IT :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 18 2008, 03:04 PM~10681689
> *Thanks homie.. That was the reason in picking that color :nicoderm: You can see me a mile away.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@May 6 2008, 03:40 PM~10592193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of that suede??


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10683157
> *any one have the trim clips for a sc. i just need 3 that go on the front fenders
> *


Local automotive paint supply store? :dunno:


----------



## UnityEd (May 25, 2008)

My just completed 82 here in the U.K


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UnityEd_@May 25 2008, 06:02 AM~10732345
> *My just completed 82 here in the U.K
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice ride


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 25 2008, 10:28 AM~10733171
> *:thumbsup: nice ride
> *



X2


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MY 84 STILL CHILLIN HAVEN'T TOUCHED IT IN A WHILE  



> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10690488
> *Even Alex lady is rollin :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@May 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10683161
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i need this material???!!!where :wow:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY ARE THERE ANY PICS OF 80 VINTAGE SS MONTECARLO LOWRIDERS , ANYBODY?? :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@May 26 2008, 12:21 AM~10737216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

damn alotta nice 3rd gens...
makes mine look like shit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@May 26 2008, 07:30 AM~10737737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Monte For Sale:


































Its getting painted this week.....heres the for sale thread:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=410257&st=0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE'S OUR DEL TORO MONTE SINGLE PUMP HOPPER.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's the video at the Low Vintage CC Car Show in Hayward,Ca


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@May 25 2008, 11:23 PM~10737221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A NICE STICKER ON THE FRONT WINDOW OF THAT MONTE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 18 2008, 01:07 AM~10679644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

A monte that i recently painted...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my ls :cheesy:


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 01:55 PM~10762533
> *my ls  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice camber homie...dayum.

Clean ass ride!

Might see this in person. I might be drivin my lincoln down for the blvd aces show alll the way from MD. 

Sposed to visit fam down there anyway...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@May 29 2008, 11:01 AM~10762593
> *Nice camber homie...dayum.
> 
> Clean ass ride!
> ...



thanx dawg. cool if u make it down.picnic should be a very good turnout.


----------



## DesignerLincTC (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 29 2008, 02:04 PM~10762621
> *thanx dawg. cool if u make it down.picnic should be a very good turnout.
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10742719
> *
> 
> Here's the video at the Low Vintage CC Car Show in Hayward,Ca
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 29 2008, 12:35 PM~10763238
> *
> *


X2


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

one more


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

1979 MONTE IS UP FOR SALE THE PAINT WILL BEGIN NEXT WEEK, THE BELLY AND FRAME IS PAINTED ALREADY CANDY PURPLE (PPG) REINFORCED FRAME/ARMS/REAREND DONE BY PITBULL. UNDERCARRIAGE CHROMED....BRAND NEW 350 GM MOTOR 330HP DUAL PIPE EXAUST SOUNDS LIKE A [email protected]#IN MONSTER...

asking 15 but will settle for 12,500 is a good deal and from the pics you see the amount of work in it


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@May 27 2008, 11:22 PM~10751743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 29 2008, 06:02 PM~10765555
> *
> 
> *


THIS FINE MACHINE IS TIGHTER THEN A VIRGIN!!!. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

They Need to go!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412476


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 12:52 PM~10771583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thast a nice monte there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@May 26 2008, 07:30 AM~10737737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS NICE


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*HERE'S MINE REPPIN' AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW... :biggrin: *


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

From Pico Rivera, CA. Elusive CC


----------



## scrapein (Apr 1, 2007)

not much to talk about right now. planning on haveing it painted by the end of summer i already started sum of the bodywork and sanding 
1983 v6 with 78k original miles


----------



## scrapein (Apr 1, 2007)

ouch i got my work cut out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For all you Monte owners.

Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
The pics are phone pics.I will get better pics in the morning.  Pm me if you are interested in one.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 12:30 AM~10785188
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Dec 29 2004, 04:24 PM~2554220
> *my ex street car... :tears: i miss dat bitch
> *


still missin my bitch x2!!!anyone seen her around???lemme know..i want her back!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 12:23 AM~10785161
> *For all you Monte owners.
> 
> Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10785161
> *For all you Monte owners.
> 
> Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
> ...



TTT

looking real nice bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jun 5 2008, 12:11 PM~10805294
> *TTT
> 
> looking real nice bro!!
> ...


thx bro.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Already in here but had to update pics,
I`m back in Business and ready for some GOOD TIMES


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:21 PM~10813712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautyful car homie!!!


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^props on the car...hella clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*Divorce forces Sale, Must sell*
This car has been completly gone though in order to make a clean and reliable car.
*Exterior*: House of Kolor Pearl purple
Traditional patterns on roof
Mural on trunk
*Interior*: Tan leather and suede
New matching carpet w/ Dyna-mat through out car
New head liner covered in suede
Dash wrapped in leather as of all misc. parts
Acrylic steering wheel w/ white leds
*Suspension*: All new suspension bushings front to back
3 pump 6 battery set-up
8" front and 12" rear cylinders
*Chrome*: Upper a- arms molded and reinforced
3 ton front springs
Steering linkages
Dust sheilds
Front cross bars
Trans. crossmember
Drive shaft w/ new u-joints
Upper and lower trailing arms reinforced
Rear end reinforced
*Engine*: Chevy 350 runs strong
Completely new AC system
New radiator 
New Chrome Hi-flow water pump
New Hi-amp alternater
Chrome misc.
*Misc*: HID headlights
All trim is polished and great shape
Pinstiping w/ gold leaf through out car
Color matched *13x7 wheels *










































































$15000 OBO Thanks for looking


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Jun 3 2008, 01:29 AM~10785533
> *
> *


that chooped top looks tight


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jun 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10817168
> *beautyful car homie!!!
> *


Thanks .....We still need to upgrade it a little.
you member :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:21 PM~10813712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ONE OF THE CLEANEST LUXURYS OUT THERE


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 6 2008, 02:21 PM~10813712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS MONTE


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jun 7 2008, 11:35 AM~10818963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 9 2008, 01:31 PM~10830750
> *
> 
> Thanks homies
> *


damn bro, where you get that steering wheel at???? 
bad ass car


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

*ANYBODY HAVE DRIVER AND PASSENGER SIDE MIRRORS FOR A G-BODY? PREF. FOR A 79 MONTE 

LMK I NEED EM ASAP.....THANKS*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 14 2008, 06:07 PM~10870043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 vary clean homie!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

My daily driver


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jun 9 2008, 03:59 PM~10831786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color combo on this one


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Feb 17 2008, 03:53 PM~9964317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:21 PM~10813712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REAL CLEAN LS !! *


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@May 31 2008, 01:21 PM~10778272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE MIKEY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 7 2008, 08:35 AM~10818963
> * ONE OF THE CLEANEST LUXURYS OUT THERE
> *


Clean as a whistle.....hopefully it will be out at Highland Park so I can get a closer look :cheesy:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 23 2008, 06:48 AM~10930632
> *Clean as a whistle.....hopefully it will be out at Highland Park so I can get a closer look :cheesy:
> *


YOU KNOW IT WILL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

GREAT PICS HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Last Ride


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

..


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

DOES NE ONE KNOW THE EXACT YEAR THE FRONT LIGHTS CAME OUT OF?? I KNOW CAPRICE BUT WAT YEAR. PM ME.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 07:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT SHOULD BE ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S BOW OUR HEADS AND HAVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE..............................................................................................................OKAY MOVING ON :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:tears: nnnooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 06:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN !! * :nosad:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jun 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10937202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT CAPRICE, CELEBRITY 1987!!! JEEZ has anyone ever TRIED fitting carpice lights in? there almost an inch to big both ways...


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10785161
> *For all you Monte owners.
> 
> Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
> ...



How much for the steering wheel? I tried to pm but your inbox is full. LMK


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10943729
> *NOT CAPRICE, CELEBRITY 1987!!! JEEZ has anyone ever TRIED fitting carpice lights in? there almost an inch to big both ways...
> *


Thanks for the info, I seen a celebrity with those lights at the junk yard and I just stared at it wondering they'd work. I shoulda got them :angry:

Front clip I got for my '79.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm looking for the chrome ac blower motor for my monte , can somebody post a link i 'm pretty sure i seen it some where just can't remember where......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

yup you know what that red "c" means..... :angel:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

I wonder what a red "J" means?  :tears:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 11:22 PM~10937646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 30 2008, 12:36 AM~10978585
> *ttt
> *


----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 28 2008, 11:21 AM~10969775
> *i'm looking for the chrome ac blower motor for my monte , can somebody post a link i 'm pretty sure i seen it some where just can't remember where......
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

ALMOST OUT


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

ALMOST OUT


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10934529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW RARE ARE THESE WITH BUCKET SEATS AND CENTER FLOOR SHIFTER??


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jun 30 2008, 11:36 PM~10987155
> *HOW RARE ARE THESE WITH BUCKET SEATS AND CENTER FLOOR SHIFTER??
> *


I have one, and I can honestly say I don't see them too often. Whether or not there rare they are not as common as the ones with a bench seat and column shifter.


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 1 2008, 12:02 AM~10986761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 1 has floor shift and buckets


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jun 14 2008, 05:07 PM~10870043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HERES A LITTLE VID OF THE PAINT....ITS DIRTY BUT IT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!!!!
*

http://www.zshare.net/video/1454472569e1cdf6/


:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Jul 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10993458
> *HERES A LITTLE VID OF THE PAINT....ITS DIRTY BUT IT LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


car looks nice homie, just keep it!!!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 1 2008, 07:03 PM~10993245
> *this 1 has floor shift and buckets
> *


That how I want to do mine up, Black on Black! Nice Monte!  :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jul 2 2008, 08:41 PM~11001588
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


say it aint so :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jun 30 2008, 09:51 PM~10986677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics? im lovin this look


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone needs the bumper strips for 78-80 Monte Carlos hit me up!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Before:



















After:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 5 2008, 01:20 PM~11017806
> *Before:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

I NEED THOSE BUMPER STRIPS FOR A 84


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 5 2008, 01:36 PM~11017876
> *I NEED THOSE BUMPER STRIPS FOR A 84
> *


i was looking at some pics of 84s and they are different i believe. i only have them for 78-80, sorry bro


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jul 5 2008, 01:31 PM~11017845
> *NICE!!!
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jul 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11019367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had the pleasure of driving in this beauty today , the car is super clean and nice all around


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 5 2008, 01:42 PM~11017915
> *i was looking at some pics of 84s and they are different i believe. i only have them for 78-80, sorry bro
> *


yea they are different but can u get them for a 84 ?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 5 2008, 11:32 PM~11019798
> *yea they are different but can u get them for a 84 ?
> *


 :uh: 
pep boys


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what kind of grille is that?


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

WORK IN PROGRESS!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## moneycarlo82 (May 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COLORADO_KANDYLAC_@Jun 18 2008, 10:26 AM~10896873
> *I WANT THIS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


hey my uncle might want to sell it i'll keep you posted!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Jul 9 2008, 09:21 PM~11051172
> *hey my uncle might want to sell it i'll keep you posted!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 LET ME KNOW ASAP!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKING FOR A 78-79 MONTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I picked this up mid May.


















My job has me going to Cali for a year; man I wish I could take it with me. Guess I will just have to wait till I get back to get it lifted.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DON'T BRING IT TO CALI, YOU'LL GO BACK TO GEORGIA WITHOUT IT!!  :biggrin:THEY'RE HOT LIKE PANCAKES OUT HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

HERE IS MY MONTE FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 10 2008, 08:02 PM~11060440
> *I picked this up mid May.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

clean monte , this cars look the best with the stainless on them


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

ANYBODY WANT A 84 MONTE?? I'LL POST PICS AT ANYBODIES REQUEST 

BRAND NEW 13'S FROM HOMEBOYS AND 155-80'S PLUS NEW EXHAUST AND JUST DID A PRETTY THOROUGH TUNE UP


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jul 10 2008, 10:55 PM~11060927
> *DON'T BRING IT TO CALI, YOU'LL GO BACK TO GEORGIA WITHOUT IT!!   :biggrin:THEY'RE HOT LIKE PANCAKES OUT HERE   :biggrin:
> *


Hell for the right price any thing could be bought


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 11 2008, 08:05 AM~11062918
> *Hell for the right price any thing could be bought
> *



i dont think he is talkin bout someone buying the monte.


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 11 2008, 07:23 AM~11062724
> *ANYBODY WANT A 84 MONTE?? I'LL POST PICS AT ANYBODIES REQUEST
> 
> BRAND NEW 13'S FROM HOMEBOYS AND 155-80'S PLUS NEW EXHAUST AND JUST DID A PRETTY THOROUGH TUNE UP
> *


how much?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 11 2008, 07:27 AM~11063037
> *how much?
> *



2 GRAND OBO NEED PICS LET ME KNOW  HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO PUT FIX SHIT...HAVE GOTTEN ALOT OF STUFF FOR IT THOUGH


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 10:24 AM~11063019
> *i dont think he is talkin bout someone buying the monte.
> *


Well in that case, fuck that


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 11 2008, 06:24 AM~11062540
> *clean monte , this cars look the best with the stainless on them
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, these cars also look the best with 13s on them


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 08:24 AM~11063019
> *i dont think he is talkin bout someone buying the monte.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
custom paint,audio,video,interior
"ONE CALL WE DO IT ALL! " 817 923 7609

1st annuaul Grill and Chill tug o war champions!!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

she got a face n ass lift, finally...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jul 11 2008, 08:59 PM~11067812
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well I do live just outside the ATL Metro area, so I know all about not having a G-body as a daily. ****** around here will take it as soon as you turn your head. Besides if it was going to Cali and someone wanted to take it they better have a DOD decal and ID to get near it


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 13 2008, 11:29 AM~11077298
> *Well I do live just outside the ATL Metro area, so I know all about not having a G-body as a daily.  ****** around here will take it as soon as you turn your head.  Besides if it was going to Cali and someone wanted to take it they better have a DOD decal and ID to get near it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

my lil bros 88 LX.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 11 2008, 06:48 PM~11067710
> *Thanks, these cars also look the best with 13s on them
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11089293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=8552933

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=13265816

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=9683554

LEGACY CC FROM SEATTLE, WA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11088819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this ride on Sunday, very nice car. I love the way it looks laid out! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11088819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11135370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


training day monte ???????


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 20 2008, 11:19 PM~11137076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car's clean but the skirts just don't flow with the car, IMO the wheel well of a 3rd Gen Monte was not meant for skirts. Can't hate the home for being different though, I believe this website sells them FG skirts. http://fenderskirtdepot.com/Chevy/


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11135306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's CLEAN!!!! MY favorite color!!!!! Definitely the color I'm going with on mine. Keep us updated on it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCityFleet94 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice montes :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11137076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11137076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean monte the skirts throw the car off. these cars werent ment to have skirts.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i thought ya'll liked skirts  


















:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11130259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

my 1979 Monte


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11137076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car
:thumbsup: skirts :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

now put a michoacan or jalisco sticker on the back window :roflmao:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 15 2008, 12:55 PM~11094634
> *Seen this ride on Sunday, very nice car. I love the way it looks laid out!  :biggrin:
> *



can't wait to see yours laid out.by the way,did you dip your emblem?looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jul 22 2008, 10:06 PM~11155453
> *can't wait to see yours laid out.by the way,did you dip your emblem?looks clean :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah bro i had it redone, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 21 2008, 06:59 AM~11138023
> *clean monte the skirts throw the car off. these cars werent ment to have skirts.
> *


I agree, clean car though :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 22 2008, 11:18 PM~11155568
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOw did they get those back lights black like that?????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jul 23 2008, 01:50 AM~11156459
> *HOw did they get those back lights black like that?????
> *


theres a special type of paint that tints the light but still lets the red shine through them


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Jul 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11164594
> *theres a special type of paint that tints the light but still lets the red shine through them
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JM0NEY_@Jul 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11155256
> *my 1979 Monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Jul 23 2008, 12:50 AM~11156459
> *HOw did they get those back lights black like that?????
> *


All you have to do is mix up some clear and through in a little black, not hard at all :uh:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone got a chrome v6 air cleaner? stock style just chromed?

hit me with a pm


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT FOR THE MONTES


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11142108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jul 25 2008, 10:44 AM~11177561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see a foot :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

CAMERA PHONE PICS







































































just a little flat, a couple spokes got loose








NO THERE IS NO LEAN IN THE WINDSHIELD, THE BACK CORNER IS JUST DOWN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

i have this 78-80 bumper strips for sale pm me if interested 










their the same exact ones like on this monte


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> this car has the ls monte game on lock


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

my wifes' car almost done
http://i36.tinypic.com/fbjkex.jpg[/img]]


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jul 25 2008, 09:28 AM~11176915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF HOW DO YOU GET THE CAR TO SIT LIKE THAT???


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jul 28 2008, 07:20 PM~11200522
> *i have this 78-80 bumper strips for sale pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


was this car 4 sale or trade :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i need a fender reflector for the passanger side 

for an 83 sc


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Aug 1 2008, 08:56 PM~11237612
> *was this car 4 sale or trade :thumbsup:
> *


Still FOR SALE Homie  :yes:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Aug 1 2008, 05:56 PM~11237612
> *was this car 4 sale or trade :thumbsup:
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

my homies ride


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 05:52 PM~11180559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Jul 20 2008, 01:44 PM~11133040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 8 2008, 12:18 AM~11290027
> *my homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Aug 7 2008, 10:18 PM~11290027
> *my homies ride
> 
> 
> ...


Where and what did it cost to have that made??


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

An '80' we just finished up


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

i need some bumper chrome hit me up


----------



## lowmonte (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone know if there another car's fender trim that would fit a 79 monte carlo?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11315362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Aug 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11297952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 11:02 PM~1982490
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11327767
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 12 2008, 08:10 PM~11327776
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIES.....

I HAVE A COMPLETE ROLLING CHASSIS OFF OF A 87 MONTE CARLO

BODY IS STILL ON AND ALSO HAVE THE TRUNK DOORS AND FRONT FENDERS

THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION IS IN GREAT SHAPE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED LEFT ME KNOW I'M POST PICS


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 08:06 PM~11317610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 05:06 PM~11317610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that looks f..king nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*My Old Monte! :biggrin: * *Sadly I sold it!* :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 06:06 PM~11317610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming out clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT

for all the MONTE CARLOS !!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1_@Aug 11 2008, 04:06 PM~11317610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That is nice!


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 09:56 PM~11230798
> *WTF HOW DO YOU GET THE CAR TO SIT LIKE THAT???
> *


you got a pm


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Aug 13 2008, 12:26 PM~11334368
> *My Old Monte!  :biggrin:  Sadly I sold it! :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice  

looks like it sits nice and low in the back


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Aug 13 2008, 09:21 PM~11339068
> *:0  nice
> 
> looks like it sits nice and low in the back
> *



*
yes it did the gas tank would even hit.*

*I'll definately build another monte!!*


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

My baby and current project


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Aug 12 2008, 06:09 PM~11327767
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i HATE ss fronts but DAMN this is nice!! :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11315362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that girl got more curves then that monte does


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65 IMPALA SS_@Aug 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11307069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good RICH


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 03:48 PM~11344937
> *i HATE ss fronts but DAMN this is nice!! :0
> *


 THANKS FOR YOU COMMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

HEY FELLAS I HAVE A ROLLING CHASSIS WITH BODY AND MAJOR PARTS INCLUDED


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425169


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11348172
> *HEY FELLAS I HAVE A ROLLING CHASSIS WITH BODY AND MAJOR PARTS INCLUDED
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425169
> *


to bad so far away :uh:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Aug 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11334659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT for the montes


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

X2


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11345443
> *Damn that girl got more curves then that monte does
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :0 :biggrin: 

anymore pics of this?


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Aug 13 2008, 01:09 PM~11334659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11315362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2008, 02:28 PM~11315362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DWAAAAAMN!* FUCK THE CAR!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

*how did he get his tail lights to look like this (blackedout)?*


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11135306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME BODY LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

here's my project 78 monte with a power working top


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Aug 21 2008, 06:32 PM~11406464
> *SOME BODY LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:
> *











HERE'S ANOTHER ONE  :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11405904
> *how did he get his tail lights to look like this (blackedout)?
> 
> 
> ...


SPRAY TINT HOMIE


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 22 2008, 11:25 PM~11416071
> *SPRAY TINT HOMIE
> *


where can you get it from and what is the name of it?


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Aug 22 2008, 10:46 PM~11416256
> *where can you get it from and what is the name of it?
> *


NOT SURE ABOUT THE NAME BUT YOU CAN GET IT AT AUTOZONE, NAPA, ADVANCED AUTO PARTS, ETC.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Aug 21 2008, 05:31 PM~11405904
> *how did he get his tail lights to look like this (blackedout)?
> 
> 
> ...


I BOUGTH THE SPRAY IN EBAY.


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

COMING SOON>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

1977 monte carlo for sale.pm me for more info.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/808963235.html


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11416071
> *SPRAY TINT HOMIE
> *


its better to mix clear and black. It lasts longer and you can mix it as light or dark as you want


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11427716
> *its better to mix clear and black. It lasts longer and you can mix it as light or dark as you want
> *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3065/qqgj2.jpg[/IMG]































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3065/qqgj2.jpg[/IMG]


[/quote]

*LOOKIN GOOD *:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

anybody got pics of ss's post them up too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

All I want for Christmas is a Monte Carlo! :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 24 2008, 07:27 PM~11427716
> *its better to mix clear and black. It lasts longer and you can mix it as light or dark as you want
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

^^^^ Where's it headed?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

car is coming out good 










that bitch has a mean lock up


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11344937
> *i HATE ss fronts but DAMN this is nice!! :0
> *



:0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Aug 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11315362











:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire+Aug 29 2008, 08:43 AM~11470353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

> IMG]http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/3065/qqgj2.jpg[/IMG]


[/quote]


What color is this?? Its beautiful??


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

Does anybody know how to tell if your monte is a landau or not???


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I always thought it was all about the roof, vinyl qtr top or not? :dunno: mine is anyways..


----------



## nathand (Feb 28, 2004)

all my emblems were gone when i got my car. I didnt know if there was a way by the vin or something like that??


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out my Monte"Motel Hell" bustin out at the Mesa Contemporary Art museum next week....fresh for 08,,,,,,CToON$


----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 8 2008, 01:05 AM~11545886
> *Check out my Monte"Motel Hell" bustin out at the Mesa Contemporary Art museum next week....fresh for 08,,,,,,CToON$
> 
> 
> ...



That Monte is a Masterpiece, I'm speachless....  :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

iam down for a ride to hell jus ask long as i can drive that bad bitch


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> > this car has the ls monte game on lock
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DAMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jun 9 2008, 02:59 PM~10831786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 27 2008, 06:10 PM~10271508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 818RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 26 2008, 05:39 PM~10262848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 21 2008, 03:04 PM~9997042
> *Any more interior pics?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM BOY KILL IT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 18 2008, 11:14 AM~9726744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RITE
:worship:MC ALL DAY CALL IF U NEED 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 8 2008, 02:05 AM~11545886
> *Check out my Monte"Motel Hell" bustin out at the Mesa Contemporary Art museum next week....fresh for 08,,,,,,CToON$
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin BAD AZZZZ TOON NEW RIDE


----------



## LADY_CRAZY (Jun 10, 2008)

_*SOME NICE ASS CARS UP ON HERE....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....*_


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

DAM SOME SICK ASS MONTES ON HERE


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

heres mines still building and working on it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

the homies, monte


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 29 2004, 10:24 PM~2179319
> *My homies from his photo shoot for LRM today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SSON20S_@Oct 11 2004, 08:03 PM~2286728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Feb 16 2005, 11:26 AM~2733415
> * what you know bout this body dropped mc
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Sep 8 2008, 02:05 AM~11545886
> *Check out my Monte"Motel Hell" bustin out at the Mesa Contemporary Art museum next week....fresh for 08,,,,,,CToON$
> 
> 
> ...



badass monte,you have just raised the bar on us monte owners!thanks for the motivation.someday i'll finish mine  :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 10 2008, 09:44 PM~11573254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even better in person glad i had the chance to see it and meet the homie


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Sep 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11586363
> *badass monte,you have just raised the bar on us monte owners!thanks for the motivation.someday i'll finish mine   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie clean start finish it up homie it will be worth it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

My project: Divine Romance

It's going to be a slow build, I'm sure.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

OUCH :0


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11594628
> *OUCH  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Low_Ski_13 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 11 2008, 12:45 AM~11573264
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn thats cleannnn.. :worship: :worship:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10785161
> *For all you Monte owners.
> 
> Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
> ...


CAN YOU HIT ME UP ABOUT THIS WHEEL , THANKS


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 8 2008, 12:30 PM~11549023
> *:biggrin: DAMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Sep 10 2008, 09:45 PM~11573264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE WORD----BEAUTYFUL!!!!


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 25 2008, 08:52 PM~11180559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BadMoFo5375 (Sep 15, 2008)

BOOM POW SURPRISE!!!!

***FOR SALE. CHECK THE CLASSIFIEDS***


----------



## BadMoFo5375 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 15 2008, 09:29 PM~11612380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. telescopics for you. damn the shit gets up


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## trae (Feb 27, 2006)

http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/001/0b/29/9ef3_3.JPG









DAMN WISH I HAD THE MONEY TO BUY THIS ONE...... :0 :0


----------



## trae (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2008, 10:24 AM~11616176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one!? :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

in tha works


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 16 2008, 07:43 PM~11620659
> *in tha works
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :biggrin:


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BadMoFo5375 (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 10:58 PM~1982686
> *  uffin:
> *


any idea what ever happened to altered image. This was my inspiration to build mine.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430734


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 16 2008, 11:24 AM~11616176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10785161
> *For all you Monte owners.
> 
> Kustom Lasercut Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.
> ...


 hit me up about this wheel sent you a email already need this asap


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

just started on it again a couple of weeks ago. I'll finish it this time!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11629620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 17 2008, 12:44 PM~11626166
> *just started on it again a couple of weeks ago. I'll finish it this time!
> 
> 
> ...



these are some of my old rides..the white one is the same one as above but about 5 years ago. the baby blue one is getting the body work done. the midnight blue one is after paint. i miss that car. the red one i traded my boy for a clean ass fleetwood. ALL 79's. i have had 6 or 7 of em'


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Aug 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11406464
> *SOME BODY LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowmonte (Dec 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowmonte (Dec 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 17 2008, 08:13 PM~11630075
> *these are some of my old rides..the white one is the same one as above but about 5 years ago. the baby blue one is getting the body work done. the midnight blue one is after paint. i miss that car. the red one i traded my boy for a clean ass fleetwood. ALL 79's. i have had 6 or 7 of em'
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cars man. What size wheels are on the white one?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowmonte_@Sep 19 2008, 07:16 PM~11647738
> *Nice cars man. What size wheels are on the white one?
> *


IN THAT PIC 20'S NOW I WENT BACK TO 13'S...THE 20'S ARE FOR SALE IN H-TOWN


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 22 2008, 08:28 AM~11664106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ride homie...can't believe no one bought it?..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Sep 22 2008, 10:22 AM~11664528
> *sick ride homie...can't believe no one bought it?..
> *


thanx alot homie. yea times are real hard !!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:biggrin: 

the sun shine 2day in my town I going take some pictures


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

A QUICK PIC


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 22 2008, 11:56 PM~11672989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn I love it


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

1970 monte








''Kc pimpin'' :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

mine first day juiced..today


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 23 2008, 05:07 PM~11678719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THAT COLOR :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## NOKTs80 (Sep 25, 2008)

MY 80....BARELY GOT IT....


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

alright i got a quick question. i dont know everything about montes but i want to... the 81-87 have 2 styles right? the one is a monte LS but whats the other called? whats the difference between them? also, i have heard and seen lots of people put a euro front end on montes, but do they actually have a full euro kit all the way around like 90'ing out an 81-84 caddy?
what kind of monte is the top and what one is the bottom pic?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11845973
> *alright i got a quick question. i dont know everything about montes but i want to... the 81-87 have 2 styles right? the one is a monte LS but whats the other called? whats the difference between them? also, i have heard and seen lots of people put a euro front end on montes, but do they actually have a full euro kit all the way around like 90'ing out an 81-84 caddy?
> what kind of monte is the top and what one is the bottom pic?
> 
> ...



i believe the bottom one is a grand prix


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 08:58 PM~11845973
> *alright i got a quick question. i dont know everything about montes but i want to... the 81-87 have 2 styles right? the one is a monte LS but whats the other called? whats the difference between them? also, i have heard and seen lots of people put a euro front end on montes, but do they actually have a full euro kit all the way around like 90'ing out an 81-84 caddy?
> what kind of monte is the top and what one is the bottom pic?
> 
> ...


top one is a "LS" (Luxury Sport) Monte Carlo, only made i belive in 87, 88.

the bottom one is a regular monte carlo 81-86

and when people talk about putting a euro front end, they mean that the are converting a regular MC to a LS MC..if done right they will need the back bumper cover and rear tailights (LS is diffrent)...so yea you have to do the front and back plus the sides to fully euro out a MC


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11845973
> *alright i got a quick question. i dont know everything about montes but i want to... the 81-87 have 2 styles right? the one is a monte LS but whats the other called? whats the difference between them? also, i have heard and seen lots of people put a euro front end on montes, but do they actually have a full euro kit all the way around like 90'ing out an 81-84 caddy?
> what kind of monte is the top and what one is the bottom pic?
> 
> ...


top is ls from 86-88
bottom is sc from 81-85 and then theirs is sc cl. cl is an interior option those came with a half vinyl top


ss only form 83-88 
all with a 305 unless you get one from mexico which came with a 350


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

heres my old monte 








and the new one i didnt really like the ss front end at first but i got used to it 








































and heres when someone hated


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

more pics of the old one 
















heres how it looked when i first got it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Oct 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11846180
> *more pics of the old one
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to it didnt you take of the frmae


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

lol i did indeed 

























heres why i didnt keep it 
























it was to rusty woulnt be work fixing i was better off finding another one with less rust so i scrapped that one and picked up the ss for 1600 and its solid little rust starting but the frame and under body is rust free. got the ss for 16 with out a motor i had the other motor from the scrapped monte anyways cleaned it up bit and dropped it in. painted the block painted all the parts belive it or not the picture i posted of the motor is this ugly one that used to be in the other monte heres a before and after


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Oct 12 2008, 10:29 PM~11846247
> *lol i did indeed
> 
> 
> ...


you should of sold me the light bezel on the passanger fender


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11846278
> *you should of sold me the light bezel on the passanger fender
> *


i wish i would have kept alot of parts but let me know what you need cuz i might just might have it still. the light bazel what part do you mean by that? i had alot of the shit forsale front end bucket seats a whole mess of shit and no one called or nothing so i just scrapped it all to bad you didnt let me know a couple weeks ago i woulda sold you the whole front end for just what it would cost to ship it. but let me know what parts you need ill be buying another one just for winter and alot of the shit i wont need anyways well the non important stuff


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

thanks for the help guys! so if you get a regular like 84 monte or whatever and want to convert it to an LS you need the front end, rear bumper, and chrome rockers for sides and fenders?????? about how much are you lookin at spendin for a full conversion kit in great condition????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11846305
> *thanks for the help guys! so if you get a regular like 84 monte or whatever and want to convert it to an LS you need the front end, rear bumper, and chrome rockers for sides and fenders?????? about how much are you lookin at spendin for a full conversion kit in great condition????
> *


you need the entire front end including fenders because the fender on the ls are a bit different than the ones on the sc


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Oct 12 2008, 10:35 PM~11846292
> *i wish i would have kept alot of parts but let me know what you need cuz i might just might have it still. the light bazel what part do you mean by that? i had alot of the shit forsale front end bucket seats a whole mess of shit and no one called or nothing so i just scrapped it all to bad you didnt let me know a couple weeks ago i woulda sold you the whole front end for just what it would cost to ship it. but let me know what parts you need ill be buying another one just for winter and alot of the shit i wont need anyways well the non important stuff
> *


the orange light housing on the passanger fender


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11846305
> *thanks for the help guys! so if you get a regular like 84 monte or whatever and want to convert it to an LS you need the front end, rear bumper, and chrome rockers for sides and fenders?????? about how much are you lookin at spendin for a full conversion kit in great condition????
> *


your best bet is to find an ls and take the parts in other words find a parts car. the bumber cover is just one that mounts flush with the trunk lid unlike the sc ones that have a gap. the fenders i think are shorter (i could be wrong) and the trim on the sc they mount right on the bottom and the ls mount just above that.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2008, 10:40 PM~11846330
> *the orange light housing on the passanger fender
> *


is that all you need? have you tried looking more local to you? i can probly find one theres a whole bunch of montes round here that people dont give to fucks about


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i say may be around 
350 for the grill and front bumber
100 for trim
150 for rear bumper
150 for both fenders

so @750 may be less if you get them from a junk yard yourself

those priece are from i have seen getting sold here on lil


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

koo thanks again homies


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2008, 10:45 PM~11846369
> *i say may be around
> 350 for the grill and front bumber
> 100 for trim
> ...


well i found this dumb ass before that had a monte parts car and i gave him a hundred dollar bill to take what ever parts i wanted lol i wonder if that cars still around if it is ill get that light for you then ill pm you or something.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ridin Deep_@Oct 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11846408
> *koo thanks again homies
> *


ya like i said finding a parts car is probly your best thing to do or its gonna get really pricey. try to find an ls that has no motor or something really wrong with it get it for cheap like 500 bucks but then you still have all these other parts you can still use later on.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2008, 10:15 PM~11846108
> *top is ls from 86-88
> bottom is sc from 81-85 and then theirs is sc cl. cl is an interior option those came with a half vinyl top
> ss only form 83-88
> ...


Yup yup. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they were only produced in 1984 and came with a hurst shifter.


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ls interior looks nice


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

you gotta get some new pics bear .............


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HERES MINE STILL IN PRIME AND UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11846369
> *i say may be around
> 350 for the grill and front bumber
> 300 for trim
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

[WUT UP ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CLIPS TO PUT MY ROCKER PANELS ON FOR 85 MONTE????


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

sup freaky goat :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11855313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass monte is this yours


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 14 2008, 12:26 AM~11855305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BAD ASS


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 10:39 AM~11869494
> *bad ass monte is this yours
> *


yup its mine, just got done with the interior for vegas.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11855313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad ass ..... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 15 2008, 12:51 PM~11870509
> *yup its mine, just got done with the interior for vegas.
> *


shits tight thats exactly what i wanted to talk about was your interior did you fiberglass all the interior pieces to have painted yourself or did a shop have to do it


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

heres my 76


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Sep 25 2008, 07:58 AM~11694753
> *1970 monte
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

DG


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:06 PM~11870670
> *shits tight thats exactly what i wanted to talk about was your interior did you fiberglass all the interior pieces to have painted yourself or did a shop have to do it
> *


Well my family actually owns Mario's Auto Works, but I did fiberglass all the pieces myself and then had them painted. Its a lot of work but the end result is badass.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 PM~11875442
> *Well my family actually owns Mario's Auto Works, but I did fiberglass all the pieces myself and then had them painted. Its a lot of work but the end result is badass.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Oct 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11875877
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! It came out better than I even expected.


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

here's my monte from the supershow


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 15 2008, 09:19 PM~11877191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good uce!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Oct 25 2008, 07:48 PM~11973069
> *lookin good uce!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Bigg Cheese 509 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Cheese 509_@Oct 26 2008, 03:16 PM~11977399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



'that bitch is too clean

reminds me of my old 1 :tears:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11978051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick color scheme but it would be sicker with da full ls conversion


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

my 83' monte "Black Magic", out of Jacksonvile N.C
LOW LEVELS FINEST C.C


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

here is my 86 vert


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

bout to turn into an ls!!!!!!!! lookin good ramiro now that it finally made it


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Oct 27 2008, 12:04 PM~11984784
> *here is my 86 vert
> 
> 
> ...


BAD


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

The Digital gauges in my MC.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 27 2008, 09:04 PM~11989754
> *The Digital gauges in my MC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Oct 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11978181
> *my 83' monte "Black Magic", out of Jacksonvile N.C
> LOW LEVELS FINEST C.C
> 
> ...


 :uh: no wonder I couldn't get that plate..


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

We still have those '78-80 Monte Carlo Bumper Strips. Hit us up at (909)865-1888 if you need them!

BEFORE


















AFTER


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 15 2008, 10:19 PM~11877191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 27 2008, 08:42 PM~11990297
> *We still have those '78-80 Monte Carlo Bumper Strips. Hit us up at (909)865-1888 if you need them!
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


Do you guys have any of the tail lights painted or atleast the paint for sale


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11989754
> *The Digital gauges in my MC.
> 
> 
> ...


are these from Dakota?


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Oct 28 2008, 10:41 AM~11994895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it a Nordskog digital system but it doesnt just bolt in place, we had to do a lot of work to the cluster in order for it to fit properly.


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone have any exterior,interior or setup pics of freaky tales?? I must say its an inspiration...one of the reasons im redoing my ls!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Oct 27 2008, 07:04 PM~11989754
> *The Digital gauges in my MC.
> 
> *




Damn Bro I really like your Monte!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigMatt713 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Oct 26 2008, 06:06 PM~11978181
> *my 83' monte "Black Magic", out of Jacksonvile N.C
> LOW LEVELS FINEST C.C
> 
> ...


Too clean homie, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 27 2008, 12:49 AM~11712903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO  :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0







:cheesy:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 2 2008, 11:44 PM~12043300
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 2 2008, 06:00 PM~12041167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK (Oct 29, 2006)

BUMP for MC'S!


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:nicoderm: *TTT*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Nov 2 2008, 08:00 PM~12041167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2008, 09:55 AM~12098382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

I JUST CAME


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2008, 10:09 AM~12098439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

I JUST CAME X2


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12114090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 10 2008, 08:03 PM~12116628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MONTE LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Nov 11 2008, 01:10 AM~12121874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12119647
> *THAT MONTE LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:
> *


RESIDES IN DUUUVAL NOW :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 11 2008, 12:39 PM~12123908
> *RESIDES IN DUUUVAL NOW  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Nov 8 2008, 12:11 PM~12099088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut happened near da keyhole?? jack bois??


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2008, 09:04 AM~12134174
> *wut happened near da keyhole?? jack bois??
> *


when i was warming up the car i backed it out a little of the garage to get the fumes out and as i was sitting there the garage door fell on it :angry: i'm just glad i did not back out further then it would of smashed my roof


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 15 2008, 04:53 PM~11873286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

My first low low 83 monte carlo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 12 2008, 11:25 AM~12134322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 12 2008, 08:25 AM~12134322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


try this shot again.....except close the hood and then it will be a nice photo.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2008, 03:23 PM~12157586
> *try this shot again.....except close the hood and then it will be a nice photo.
> *


LOOKS CLOSED ON ONE SIDE AND OPEN ON THE OTHER. KINDA LIKE MINE :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2008, 01:23 PM~12157586
> *try this shot again.....except close the hood and then it will be a nice photo.
> *


the sad thing is that is closed since the frame is collapsing the allignment is a little off :angry:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rickdogg_@Sep 27 2005, 07:51 PM~3898684
> * brown society's montes
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rickdogg_@Sep 27 2005, 07:53 PM~3898694
> *uffin: heres another clean monte
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buffitout+Nov 14 2008, 12:30 PM~12157673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the frames on these kind of cars SUCK! I really did like the angle of your pic though 

Bounzin! your ride is real nice, good luck on your redo!!!!!!!


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Nov 14 2008, 02:50 AM~12153995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice monte do you still have it


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12160745
> *yeah the frames on these kind of cars SUCK!  I really did like the angle of your pic though
> *


YOU AIN'T LYIN


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12131864
> *NICE MONTE
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2008, 09:53 AM~12098360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2008, 11:55 AM~12098382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this one :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

FOUND IT IN MY DRIVE LAST SINDAY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12119647
> *THAT MONTE LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT IT FROM UR HOME TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 16 2008, 08:07 PM~12174884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crunchy Killa (Oct 6, 2005)

Damn, THIS AINT NO HOT ROD DRAG RACE SITE DAWG, EITHER GETS 13'S ON THAT BITCH OR GET OUT, REAL TALK MANG


> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Nov 16 2008, 08:48 PM~12175439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackaLackin (Feb 21, 2007)

I give great head in monte carlos


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

:|


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrackaLackin_@Nov 18 2008, 07:48 PM~12195772
> *I give great head in monte carlos
> *


 :nono: :guns:


----------



## LATINSTYLE78 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## LATINSTYLE78 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

n e more 78-80 body styles?


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 11:19 AM~12221198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

A set of bumpers I installed the moldings on. If anyone needs the bumper moldings hit me up.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 08:20 AM~12221206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wassup Mondo, nice collection of Monte Pics, this one is fresh and clean. I'm on the grind trying to find a clean one. Any out in Vegas that you know of?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Nov 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12245664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got a frame wrap?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by '82Lincoln_@Nov 23 2008, 10:55 PM~12239871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THESE TO ALL THE MONTE OWNERS


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2008, 07:38 PM~12246328
> *u got a frame wrap?
> *


not a full wrap but all the stress points


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 24 2008, 09:08 PM~12248652
> *I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THESE TO ALL THE MONTE OWNERS
> *


how much these things go for front n back?????


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

I USE TO HAVE THOSE CHROME ONES WHEN MY CAR WAS BLACK, PAID LIKE 150 FOR THOSE ON EBAY. BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR SILVER AND BLACK. THIS IS WHAT I WENT WITH. CHROME AND BLACK TRIMS. AND PAID HALF OF WHAT PAID FOR THE CHROME ONES


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 25 2008, 09:17 AM~12252700
> *I USE TO HAVE THOSE CHROME ONES WHEN MY CAR WAS BLACK, PAID LIKE 150 FOR THOSE ON EBAY. BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR SILVER AND BLACK. THIS IS WHAT I WENT WITH. CHROME AND BLACK TRIMS. AND PAID HALF OF WHAT PAID FOR THE CHROME ONES
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good like the way it came out. U'll see mine on the street soon jus gotta get a damn tag! :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

cummon peeps more 78-80 montes!!!! anyone find pics of that champagne vert named aphrodisiac?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 25 2008, 05:24 PM~12256899
> *looks real good like the way it came out. U'll see mine on the street soon jus gotta get a damn tag! :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUSTT DRIVE IT LIKE THAT, FUCK IT, IF YOU GET STOPPED YOU JUST SHOW EM THE TITTLE AND SAY YOU JUST BOUGHT IT :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 26 2008, 06:39 AM~12262105
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  JUSTT DRIVE IT LIKE THAT, FUCK IT, IF YOU GET STOPPED YOU JUST SHOW EM THE TITTLE AND SAY YOU JUST BOUGHT IT :biggrin:
> *


if used that one 2 many times :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

*i used*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 26 2008, 07:06 AM~12262230
> *if used that one 2 many times  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH THANKS FOR THE CORRECTION :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*~~JUST II LOWW S.D. CC~~*_


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

heres my monte :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

that mural is puro class :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

My monte


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i hope all mt fellow monte owners have a safe and happy turkey day


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 05:30 PM~12277364
> *My monte
> 
> 
> ...


damn. love the color and interior. plain and simple yet so clean


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

thx


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 27 2008, 05:32 PM~12277373
> *i hope all mt fellow  monte owners have a safe and happy turkey day
> *


 :wave: likewise!!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 05:30 PM~12277364
> *My monte
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

what it used to look like









pinstripe only comes out in sun


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

yo LEO, thats one fucking bad ass 78 MADD props homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Carnevil


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

a lil too crazy for my taste but not bad overall :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 26 2008, 05:36 PM~12267840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad to see the monte is back in the club and is all grown up now


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

my ls


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Nov 25 2008, 11:17 AM~12252700
> *I USE TO HAVE THOSE CHROME ONES WHEN MY CAR WAS BLACK, PAID LIKE 150 FOR THOSE ON EBAY. BUT SINCE I PAINTED THE CAR SILVER AND BLACK. THIS IS WHAT I WENT WITH. CHROME AND BLACK TRIMS. AND PAID HALF OF WHAT PAID FOR THE CHROME ONES
> 
> 
> ...


i like the grill


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

1980 almost done :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My Monte Before:




























After:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 04:11 PM~12295389
> *BACK AGAiN AFTER SOME TiME WiTH SOME NEW PiCS OF MY RiDE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the bumper trim?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 04:07 PM~12295735
> *where did you get the bumper trim?
> *



ooops not mine i qouted it from a homies build up topic


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:28 PM~12291967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn uce that monte is one of the cleanest 79's I've seen. i gotta find out how to post pics of my 79. I've been on this site since 02 and still havent posted a pic lol!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 30 2008, 12:11 PM~12295389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: Bad Azz


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 29 2008, 11:09 PM~12292288
> *1980 almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looks badass homie


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

you can check it out, JUICED 80 MONTE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice pics eschoelaid


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:45 PM~12545958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When am I gonna see that car again on the streets??? One bad ass monte!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:45 PM~12545958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"When am I gonna see that car again on the streets??? One bad ass monte!! "

thanks bro, if you look close enough the back tire is on the streets :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 2 2008, 07:25 PM~12317299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that part :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hands down one of da best parts in da movie uffin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

got this for sale pm me an offer.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

got this for sale pm me an offer.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Still hustlin for an MC for 2009.....thirtieth anniversary....


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT cause i miss my 81




























my project monte


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

MONTE 79 FOR SALE REAL CHEAP PM ME IF INTERESTED!!!


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2008, 07:29 PM~12563990
> *TTT cause i miss my 81
> 
> 
> ...


post up the custom dash in the 80 for the bumps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Almazan86 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

here's a '79 that I painted


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

thats a 78


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12685325
> *here's a '79 that I painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega78Monte_@Jan 12 2009, 09:39 PM~12685392
> *thats a 78
> *


you might be right, i dont remember


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

My Bucket.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Jan 12 2009, 11:12 PM~12686033
> *My Bucket.
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the bumper trim homie? Nice conversion on the head lights :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

and here is my bucket with buckets


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER MONTE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jan 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12695630
> *MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER MONTE
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 13 2009, 05:50 PM~12695466
> *Where did you get the bumper trim homie?  Nice conversion on the head lights :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!! The bumper strips are Original I believe. Crappy picture just made em look good. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 13 2009, 05:52 PM~12695483
> *and here is my bucket with buckets
> 
> 
> ...


Clean! Carmine Red Metallic?? Car is in great shape for it age.  

OG pinstripes too? :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

My lil carnal's 88 LX


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jan 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12695630
> *MAKES ME WANT ANOTHER MONTE
> *


MONTES ARE THE SHIT , ALL YEARS ........


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

My custom emblems


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT for MC's


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 11:00 PM~12685800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOOOORRREEE :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2009, 09:58 PM~12685768
> *you might be right, i dont remember
> *


my ride is a 78 thanks bro for the bad ass paint job,,,,ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Just checkin in for my daily motivation.  :thumbsup:


----------



## monteIVlife (Jan 22, 2008)

hey where do you get the chrome mouldings for the bumpers thats all i need to get my car out . if any info please pm me


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

MY OLD ONE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12685325
> *here's a '79 that I painted
> 
> 
> ...


it's a 78 bro, and what you doing painting g-bodies i thought you hated them


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:04 PM~12729238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 26 2008, 05:36 PM~12267840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tha cleanest 78 mc out there


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 26 2008, 05:36 PM~12267840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

What should I do???


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

WELL SHIT, YOU GOT IT. :thumbsup: clean ride. toss those 13's on it


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MY MONTE


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn nice monte :biggrin:


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

damm they all look sexy


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 23 2009, 10:56 PM~12798739
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good lookin interior..lotta detail


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

DAMN! 196 PAGES    :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 24 2009, 07:00 PM~12804710
> *DAMN! 196 PAGES       :biggrin:
> *


You could make it 197. When are you going to post yours on here. If it's anything like your buick it will be sharp. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

What should I do???
LEAVE IT 4 NOW !!!CUT IT AFTER


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Nov 23 2008, 10:55 PM~12239871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey lil albert can u fix the mouldings that i already have on my blue monte i think u have already seen it they r in good condition just that they look to peeling off from the curves they have i will try and post pics of it tomorrow!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRPRIDECXC (Jan 25, 2008)

CHUCKY FROM PRIDE C.C uffin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Daily check in, keep them flicks coming, its more motivation for me.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRPRIDECXC_@Jan 26 2009, 11:20 AM~12818017
> *CHUCKY FROM PRICE C.C  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP CHUCKY LOOKING GOOD BRO :biggrin: HERE IS  ANOTHER PICTURE








PRIDE C.C.SO.CAL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 23 2009, 02:02 PM~12793538
> *it's a 78 bro, and what you doing painting g-bodies i thought you hated them
> *


i never said i hate g-bodys, i just hate the "g-body mafia" :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRPRIDECXC_@Jan 26 2009, 01:20 PM~12818017
> *CHUCKY FROM PRICE C.C  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow both of them sexy!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:thumbsup: ttt!


----------



## monteIVlife (Jan 22, 2008)

have an 80 monte looking for bumper chrome bumper moulding any info pm me


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRPRIDECXC_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 AM~12818017
> *CHUCKY FROM PRIDE C.C  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Daily bump :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

78 - 80 Chevy Monte Carlo Bumper Moldings 
Full Set Front & Back
$175 shipped anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## bBblue88olds (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 PM~12798739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holysmokes


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

ive got an early 80s mc left over any one interested in it with title
i would hate to send it to the crusher but got no use for it any more
replaced it with a t-top mc


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

What's the price? I might know someone.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Jan 27 2009, 12:51 PM~12829814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin: Still searchin for my baby.... right now there ain't none around with rocker panels, so I will wait patiently like a kid waiting for Christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Jan 23 2009, 10:29 PM~12799013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THE TINT OFF AND PUT SUM 13's


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

MY OLD MONTE


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Jan 29 2009, 11:10 PM~12855296
> *What's the price? I might know someone.
> *


$500 obo


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 2 2009, 11:21 PM~12890081
> *TAKE THE TINT OFF AND PUT SUM 13's
> *











Why taje the tint off?


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

MY OLD MONTE FROM 93 TO 97  
























DAMM I MISS IT :0


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 PM~12910623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats my 79 on the end :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

my 79


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 PM~12910623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON,,LOOK CLEAAAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 5 2009, 10:27 AM~12913679
> *
> 
> 
> *


soon to be a ls


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 5 2009, 11:27 AM~12913679
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Any pics with the top up


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LKWD Local_@Feb 4 2009, 10:55 PM~12909834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That joint tight I'd leave the tint on IMO


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

or with a basic 2 pump 4 battery setup. nice n clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 5 2009, 11:27 AM~12913679
> *
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: who did the top? and X2 for pics of the top up


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 5 2009, 06:28 PM~12920864
> *:thumbsup:  who did the top? and X2 for pics of the top up
> *


x1000000


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:50 PM~12910623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanest I've seen in this year.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 5 2009, 10:28 PM~12920864
> *:thumbsup:  who did the top? and X2 for pics of the top up
> *


the matrix company out of florida.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

NOT MINE....Yook pic at last car show









This is mine:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Feb 6 2009, 08:10 AM~12924001
> *NOT MINE....Yook pic at last car show
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff. nice monte :thumbsup:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

STREET FAME C.C., LAS VEGAS, NV


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there any company out there that makes reproduction of the rocker panels for the luxury sports??


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone have a good side shot of a LS Monte?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 8 2009, 03:49 PM~12942444
> *Anyone have a good side shot of a LS Monte?
> *


this is the only side shot of mine


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 8 2009, 02:49 PM~12942444
> *Anyone have a good side shot of a LS Monte?
> *


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Feb 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12942331
> *Is there any company out there that makes reproduction of the rocker panels for the luxury sports??
> *


The ones i keep finding are thin...i kind of want the thickness of the original ones


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Feb 8 2009, 03:14 PM~12942620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bro I appreciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Bump for the MC fanatics :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

COLOR ME KRAZY
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i like those patterns


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum, MC fest is about to hit 200 pages. Lets keep it going.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2009, 04:58 PM~12942495
> *this is the only side shot of mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 9 2009, 01:48 AM~12948041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TTT for montes


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> nice monte!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Feb 8 2009, 05:11 PM~12943494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo84_@Feb 10 2009, 06:58 PM~12968611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thats all me !


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]
Bro that bitch is bad ass u have any photo's wit the top up ?


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 916monte85 (Feb 8, 2009)

my 85 cl Sac Town


----------



## 916monte85 (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 12 2009, 01:13 AM~12980956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he shoulda left the regular front end!!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 916monte85_@Feb 12 2009, 01:40 AM~12981055
> *
> *


clean..


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ANYONE HAVE PICS OF A 78-80 MONTE CARLO WITH MURALS ALONG THEM NICE CURVES...TRYING TO GET IDEAS


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

>


Bro that bitch is bad ass u have any photo's wit the top up ?
[/quote]


i will post some up


----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just got done getting it lifted


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 5 2009, 11:27 AM~12913679
> *
> 
> 
> *


.........clean ass monte !!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## RIDERZ NETWORK (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 29 2004, 01:57 PM~1984873
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Altered Image... where is this ride now?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Daily bump TT


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

_*Finnaly got my rims! :biggrin:* _


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Feb 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13012553
> *Finnaly got my rims! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fockin clean homie, luv it....post more pics!


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

_*Here is a before pic that I really love.*_


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Feb 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13012699
> *Here is a before pic that I really love.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good homie!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> > nice monte!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 05:05 PM~13010729
> *just got done getting it lifted
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: 

car has come up big time from when u first got it from me.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 16 2009, 12:40 PM~13017089
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> 
> car has come up big time from when u first got it from me.
> *


the only way i know how to do it


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## fedup86 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11698200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 916monte85_@Feb 12 2009, 01:40 AM~12981055
> *
> *




the homies monte carlo "916monte85"


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 01:01 PM~12220991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got two questions about this MC first anyone know where to find a custom grill for a LS, and two where to find light bulbs to replace the rear upper interior panels in a t-top mine are burned out appreciate it.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Feb 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13054750
> *I got two questions about this MC first anyone know where to find a custom grill for a LS, and two where to find light bulbs to replace the rear upper interior panels in a t-top mine are burned out appreciate it.
> *


Contact Mario's Auto Works for the grill.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13012900
> *
> *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13054879
> *Contact Mario's Auto Works for the grill.
> *


Is Mario's Auto Works in Cali cause I'm from the Eastcoast homie. You know how much he charges.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2009, 06:24 AM~13058955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass MC ,Are those caprice lights??


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 5 2009, 09:27 AM~12913679
> *
> 
> 
> *


IS IT FOR SALE.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 05:05 PM~13010729
> *just got done getting it lifted
> 
> 
> ...


new wood wheel too :cheesy:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

my homie just got his painted and lifted: check it out


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_amQDUDkR8


i don't know how to copy the actual video...sorry!!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone have new or in good condition rocker panel for a 84 monte? Need ASAP.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 21 2009, 01:00 AM~13066326
> *IS IT FOR SALE.... :biggrin:
> *



might be for the right money.  

it only has 28000 o.g miles got the car fax to prove it.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 23 2009, 09:53 AM~13084463
> *might be for the right money.
> 
> it only has 28000 o.g miles got the car fax to prove it.
> *


how much?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2009, 04:43 PM~13088355
> *how much?
> *



p.m sent


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Feb 23 2009, 09:20 PM~13092372
> *p.m sent
> *


wat u askin pm me!!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13101185
> *wat u askin pm me!!
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## _JuiCeD65_ (Jan 7, 2007)

my homie's monte check out the video


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 23 2009, 12:18 AM~13083106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 do you have pics of the outside of this one


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Feb 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13058955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get a grill like that its bad ass i would like one


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hsszob4_kY


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Feb 26 2009, 02:42 AM~13116216
> *
> *


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 25 2009, 08:10 PM~13113089
> *where did you get a grill like that its bad ass i would like one
> *


THANKS I MADE IT MY SELF  :biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 26 2009, 04:33 AM~13116329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT!!!!
thats how you park ur RiDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 23 2009, 03:20 AM~13083124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Feb 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13112437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

mine...


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MY MONTE...  
































:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo+Nov 30 2008, 01:28 AM~12291967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Uso!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

homeis from the club.


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

homeis from the club.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Quarter Panel Extensions for a 1978 Chevy Monte Carlo. These are clean pieces, there's some surface scratches on the paint but other than that they are nice. Light lenses included. $60 for the set.





































Tail lights for a 1978 Chevy Monte Carlo. These are some of the cleanest tail lights I've seen out there. The lenses are pretty much flawless. The bezels do show some signs of wear and age and the passenger side had some overspray on it( I cleaned most of it off already) but they are still in pretty good condition. Asking $100 for the set. Price are negotiable so hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Mar 2 2009, 07:10 PM~13157602
> *mine...
> 
> 
> ...





*Orale, mikey I love that bulldog look!!! Now get some candy paint on it!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

my old monte repainting it now


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut color??


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

candy orange with a peanut butter full top!!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Mar 2 2009, 09:34 PM~13159551
> *homeis from the club.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## martin_hernandez (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martin_hernandez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:35 PM~13174126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how much a nice paintjob like this with candy and patterns and striping would go for.. I've always wanted a crazy paintjob like that..


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

mine from the Phoenix Show 09 :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

did you vert that car or did sumone else do it?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 4 2009, 01:11 PM~13178601
> *did you vert that car or did sumone else do it?
> *


i bought it from the original owner like that. he bought it brand new like that.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13180244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im trippin homie on how our rides look alike :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 4 2009, 11:50 AM~13180244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: Clean


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

u aint lying. looks like twins!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13180244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Tha_Green_Goblin (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Mar 4 2009, 04:50 PM~13180244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color green is this?


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha_Green_Goblin_@Mar 7 2009, 09:46 PM~13212499
> *what color green is this?
> *


its a 2000 ford mustang green... PPG FORD SW


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 4 2009, 12:09 PM~13178579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty nice homie I like that candy green. What the story with the '77 in the back ground?


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1575/montecarlovert.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4231/montecarlovert1.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/13/montecarlovert2.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3471/montecarlovert4.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4493/montecarlovert5.jpg


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Mar 4 2009, 03:09 PM~13178579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good... nice 77 behind you too! :yes: Is that the one with the retractable vinyl along the roof?


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 2 2009, 09:27 PM~13159418
> *Looking good Uso!!  :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks uso


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

Mine...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 10 2009, 04:15 PM~13239078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny562 is that the stripes you got done at the traffic show? that shit came out sweet.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 12 2009, 01:20 AM~13257041
> *Hey Johnny562 is that the stripes you got done at the traffic show? that shit came out sweet.
> *


Hey wazup peterjm97... Nah, I had to buff those stripes out. That dude wasn't as talented as I thought.

So how is that whole club searching going? Hit me up if you still looking.


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Mar 9 2009, 06:28 PM~13228421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It shines soo bright!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

nice SS!


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Mar 11 2009, 07:05 PM~13252780
> *Mine...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Feb 12 2009, 09:24 PM~12988726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Mar 4 2009, 07:11 AM~13175825
> *
> 
> 
> *


 that's cool and all but id never drive it with the top on, and damn was a third brake light really important enough to bolt it onto the trunk.


----------



## El_Filipeq (Oct 4, 2007)

monte from Poland


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

CLEAN! :wow:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El_Filipeq_@Mar 16 2009, 04:58 PM~13297929
> *monte from Poland
> 
> 
> ...



That's hot fire right there.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 18 2009, 03:08 AM~13313162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car hop? always liked it..


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Cant wait 'til my 77 is finished.


----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

in the works...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Finally got the title for this thing...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How do I get the rear quarter windows out of this thing?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 18 2009, 03:08 AM~13313162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13321315
> *Finally got the title for this thing...
> 
> 
> ...



What's your plans for this one?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 20 2009, 11:44 AM~13337455
> *What's your plans for this one?
> *


prolly sum 28's, candy, fiberglass interior, trainhorns, satelite dish, and a big nutt sack. u know typical lowrider stuff....

















































































:biggrin: j/k bishes


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

THIS IS WHEN I GOT IT








RIGHT AFTER GETTING PAINTED.(TRAINING DAY)








THEN THE JUICE








AND THEN I GOT TIRED OF THE TRAINING DAY JOKE ALL THE TIME( WHERES LONZO??) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13339605
> *
> RIGHT AFTER GETTING PAINTED.(TRAINING DAY)
> 
> ...


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

that nice im lookin to get a 79 myself gona black it out


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham+Mar 20 2009, 04:25 PM~13339793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just trying some thing different


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 20 2009, 01:44 PM~13337455
> *What's your plans for this one?
> *


Paint it a medium teal, slap a front and back set-up on it, and some 13's. redo the interior white with teal center and piping. Definitely replace the moonroof glass


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _JuiCeD65__@Feb 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13104143
> *my homie's monte check out the video
> 
> *


 :cheesy: wats the name of the song? :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Nov 27 2008, 05:55 PM~12277485
> *what it used to look like
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

my wifes monte


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*PHOENIX RIDERZ MONTE CARLOS!!*


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Just joined the Monte Carlo Family w/an 87 LS. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

At the recent bowtie connect. BBQ


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 25 2009, 01:23 AM~13382690
> *Just joined the Monte Carlo Family w/an 87 LS. Can't wait to get started.
> *


good shit keep us posted on the build


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 25 2009, 07:00 AM~13382845
> *At the recent bowtie connect. BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:00 AM~13382845
> *At the recent bowtie connect. BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


sum nice silver leafed lines would look slick on this


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Mar 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13339605
> *THIS IS WHEN I GOT IT
> 
> 
> ...


IT CAME WITH HUB CAPS :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR CAR LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL NOW.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:00 AM~13382845
> *At the recent bowtie connect. BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

heres mine!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 25 2009, 06:55 PM~13389856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride holmes


----------



## {TURY619} (Jan 20, 2009)

FUCK..NOW I WANT A MONTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13367643
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ MONTE CARLOS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Mar 25 2009, 10:24 AM~13383372
> *sum nice silver leafed lines would look slick on this
> *


thinkin bout doin it along the body lines :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Mar 25 2009, 06:55 PM~13389856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## 78monteT-top (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I just attained this beauty. I know its nowhere like some of the other rides that are done but i just wanted to see what some of you think of this ride. Please lemme know. Thanks,
JN







http://img256.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hpim0972.jpg


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

My $exy 78! Im Looking To Get Hydroz Next Kinda Old Pic My Windows Are Tined Now!

~~~Ju$tice~~~


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Mar 28 2009, 06:42 PM~13418184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Stop whoring up the thread with your car :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 28 2009, 07:09 PM~13418753
> *Stop whoring up the thread with your car  :biggrin:
> *


Lol When You Gunna Start Whoring Your Ride Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

LA GENTE CC IMPERIAL VALLEY MONTE BUILT IN MEXICALI


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Mar 29 2009, 05:07 AM~13421477
> *Lol When You Gunna Start Whoring Your Ride Lol! :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully in about 3-4 weeks


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 29 2009, 07:12 PM~13425307
> *Hopefully in about 3-4 weeks
> *


Finally I Wanna See Yours Under Projects!!!  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

72 monte


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## casiano78 (Dec 31, 2007)

looking for a hood to a 78 monte if anyone has one layin around


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sancho guero_@Mar 30 2009, 08:46 PM~13436459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color and the top. Tops kinda grew on me now that I have a Landau


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

:biggrin: wait till you see it next year homie


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

i need these if anyone got any info or where i can find some,need them 
for my 78


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Apr 4 2009, 09:46 AM~13482159
> *i need these if anyone got any info or where i can find some,need them
> for my 78
> 
> ...


I Need The Trunk And Two Side Ones! But Try www.dixiemontecarlo.com


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13485546
> *I Need The Trunk And Two Side Ones! But Try www.dixiemontecarlo.com
> *


i tried them and opgi.com also and nothing


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13485546
> *I Need The Trunk And Two Side Ones! But Try www.dixiemontecarlo.com
> *


the one on the fenders?if so,i'll sell you mine.PM me :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuas1143_@Apr 4 2009, 08:46 AM~13482159
> *i need these if anyone got any info or where i can find some,need them
> for my 78
> 
> ...



Try http://www.opgi.com

or ebay  Hope you find em bro.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13557454


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*my new project!!!!*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 11:20 AM~12221206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13563052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Mar 18 2009, 04:08 AM~13313162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 2:thumbsup::thumbsup: up homei


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

1976 100% COMPLETE
Vehicle registration is up to date
























for sale, best offer,


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

i have a trunk lid, header panel complete with grill, lights & bezels & all the side chromes inc. wheel well chromes $300. obo. pm a email add. & i will send pics


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

(not me in the pics)


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

my new work in progress


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Apr 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13593209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THEE CLEANEST MONTES OUT THERE KEEP RIDIN


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT for MC's


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Apr 17 2009, 08:55 PM~13611228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always wanted a t-top!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


NICE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

MY NEW LS...SENT THE INTERIOR TO GET DONE,GOT ALL THE MOLDINGS CHROMED OUT AND ITS GOIN TO THE PAINT SHOP THIS WEEK....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

saw this the other day


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

When I got her












Cleaned her up and slapped on some 13's


----------



## ss52o (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2009, 06:58 AM~13640888
> *MY NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks clean with those kragars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Apr 21 2009, 08:58 PM~13647688
> *that shit looks clean with those kragars :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Supremes bro


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ss52o_@Apr 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13647688
> *that shit looks clean with those kragars :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Apr 21 2009, 01:36 PM~13642886
> *saw this the other day
> 
> 
> ...


UH


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 21 2009, 06:55 PM~13647655
> *When I got her
> 
> 
> ...


standards?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13649957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13649957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lock up


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 21 2009, 09:38 PM~13649957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 21 2009, 10:59 AM~13641955
> *MY NEW LS...SENT THE INTERIOR TO GET DONE,GOT ALL THE MOLDINGS CHROMED OUT AND ITS GOIN TO THE PAINT SHOP THIS WEEK....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


post pics of your green one :cheesy:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 22 2009, 04:54 AM~13652365
> *standards?
> *


uh huh... picked em up for 150 w/ tires


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My 84 in the paint shop right now.



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13645747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Apr 22 2009, 06:30 PM~13659419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I LIKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

[/quote]THAT BUMPER LOOKS NICE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 12:02 PM~12221007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE GOT MORE PICKS OFF THEIS ONE POST THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

>


*
That's Beautiful!!!*


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY HOMEBOYS MONTE!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 21 2009, 10:58 AM~13640888
> *MY NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...



hey is the car juiced or does it have stock suspension???
the reason i ask is because i just got a monte and i want it to have the same stance as yours....did you cut the spring?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Apr 25 2009, 05:46 AM~13684930
> *hey is the car juiced or does it have stock suspension???
> the reason i ask is because i just got a monte and i want it to have the same stance as yours....did you cut the spring?
> *



It's getting juiced right now. But in those pics the rear coils are cut.


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighLifeCC_@Apr 13 2009, 02:06 PM~13563052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Clean & mean. Bien chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

some pieces r kinda beat up but mostly they just need to be cleaned up
anybody looking for 'em???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 28 2009, 12:25 AM~13712677
> *some pieces r kinda beat up but mostly they just need to be cleaned up
> anybody looking for 'em???
> 
> ...


wow sumbody needs to jump on these :0


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Apr 28 2009, 06:00 AM~13713495
> *wow sumbody needs to jump on these :0
> *


 :biggrin: I mite have some more pieces too


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 28 2009, 09:55 AM~13713845
> *:biggrin: I mite have some more pieces too
> *


 pm me the price


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 28 2009, 01:25 AM~13712677
> *some pieces r kinda beat up but mostly they just need to be cleaned up
> anybody looking for 'em???
> 
> ...


PM ME THE PRICE HOMIE! TANKS


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@Apr 28 2009, 06:00 PM~13720884
> *pm me the price
> *


pm'd


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLUE'S 86_@Apr 28 2009, 06:30 PM~13721266
> *PM ME THE PRICE HOMIE! TANKS
> *


pm'ed


----------



## E-Town520 (Dec 19, 2008)

it's a project I just turned 18 so I'm doing what I can with what I have


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

WHATS UP
DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THERES A PLACE THAT SELLS COMPLETE INTERIOR KITS???


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

FOR 78-80 MONTES


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@Apr 22 2009, 08:30 PM~13659419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Apr 28 2009, 09:45 PM~13722715
> *WHATS UP
> DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF THERES A PLACE THAT SELLS COMPLETE INTERIOR KITS???
> *


I GOT A PARTS CAR AND IT HAS THE COMPLET INTERIOR IN IT


----------



## robz1904 (Mar 17, 2007)

WHAT COLOR?


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Apr 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13723173
> *WHAT COLOR?
> *


red


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 12:02 PM~12221007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any one got more flikas off theis one? post them up gracias


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

not a lo lo but hey


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robz1904_@Apr 28 2009, 07:47 PM~13722743
> *FOR 78-80 MONTES
> *


 opg official parts group


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

any no anybody selling a 86 or 87 ls monte thats stock hit me up


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2009, 06:00 AM~13684974
> *It's getting juiced right now. But in those pics the rear coils are cut.
> *


and the front!? i have an LS that looks almost identical! i have 100 spokes on mine and dont have the thin moulding on the doors and rear quarters, also dont have the red monte carlo sticker on the doors, but i do have almost identical scrapes on the fron bumper! however, mt car sits WAY higher all around with stock suspesion. Will be juiced soon though! and painted!  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 30 2009, 03:04 PM~13745612
> *and the front!? i have an LS that looks almost identical! i have 100 spokes on mine and dont have the thin moulding on the doors and rear quarters, also dont have the red monte carlo sticker on the doors, but i do have almost identical scrapes on the fron bumper!  however, mt car sits WAY higher all around with stock suspesion. Will be juiced soon though! and painted!    :biggrin:
> *



The front hasn't been touched. Yeah whoever had the car before me put on the monte carlo decals and that extremely gay trim down the side but all that's coming off soon.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLUE'S 86_@Apr 28 2009, 09:47 PM~13723909
> *any one got more flikas off theis one? post them up gracias
> *


x2


----------



## $SouthernComfort2$ (Apr 17, 2009)

anyone selling any stock montes 86 87 pm me please


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*Are 80's camaro and monte ls side mirrors the same?*


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2009, 07:50 PM~13748601
> *Are 80's camaro and monte ls side mirrors the same?
> *


no they are not the angle on the door where it meets is off however if they are power mirrors u can gut them out and transplant them to monte ls mirrors and u now have power mirrors on da ls..  ive done quite a few of them :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 30 2009, 07:53 PM~13749440
> *no they are not the angle on the door where it meets is off however if they are power mirrors u can gut them out and transplant them to monte ls mirrors and u now have power mirrors on da ls..   ive done quite a few of them :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info man


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

wut yall think


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

90% done


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 26 2009, 02:03 AM~13691356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this MC


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 21 2008, 11:01 AM~12220991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NOT REALLY N 2 THE LSs, BUT I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## fla-josh (Apr 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 3 2009, 02:06 AM~13769097
> *wut yall think
> 
> 
> ...


this is my old shit keep that paint job that i done lookin clean. :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

MY COMPAS RIDE.... uffin:


----------



## Reaper209 (May 4, 2009)

jus got my first ride bout 2 weeks ago


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@May 3 2009, 11:59 PM~13776470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic pic! whyd he get pulled over? cop was jealous huh :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@May 3 2009, 10:41 AM~13770608
> *anymore pics of this MC
> *


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

1978-1979 MC Taillight Bezels
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140318539387










1978-1979 MC Headlight Bezles
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140318540872










If anyone is interested in getting their plastic pieces chromed PM me.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 4 2009, 08:36 PM~13785686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fla-josh_@May 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13773472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I miss my old car :tears: Similar to my old monte


----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## THA_R_O_C88 (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## blk-on-blk-64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA_R_O_C88_@May 5 2009, 12:08 AM~13788212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those any body know if the roof of a cutlass is the same of a monte carlo??? cuz i came across some t tops of a 82 cutlass and was thinking of putting them on a 87 monte ls any info will help thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

2 of the cleanest LS's in the O*C


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Just got it back from Edmunds Hydraulics... Still doing the clean up and minor misc. things in the truck. Car is NO WHERE NEAR DONE. It still needs paint and interior. The Car is GUTTED just a front seat for now. You will get the idea. Some pictures of the MAN at work to.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*TTT FOR M.C'S*


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E-Town520_@Apr 28 2009, 01:25 AM~13712677
> *some pieces r kinda beat up but mostly they just need to be cleaned up
> anybody looking for 'em???
> 
> ...


how much call me richard 210-209-1255 and what year are they for


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Mar 2 2009, 11:01 PM~13160092
> *give me a call please richard 210-209-1255
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

My 1988 SuperSport


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

:biggrin:







:machinegun:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 12 2009, 05:45 PM~13867226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## kingkhan (Apr 7, 2008)

Just thought I would post some pics of my monte


----------



## todamadre c.c (Nov 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 13 2009, 07:46 AM~13872273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXER 323 (Nov 5, 2008)

TTT FOR MC'S


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Just thought I would post some pics of my monte


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics of my MC in progress.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

shit, FUCQH8RS, STR8CLOWNIN LS
WUS GOOD STR8CLOWNIN LS HOW YA BEEN HOMIE


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

DAVID 1988 LUXURY SPORT


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 05:19 AM~13918036
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love this monte... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 04:19 AM~13918036
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


4.3 TBI  good motors


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 05:19 AM~13918036
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass LS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALL G-BODYS 




































VIDEOS ON MYSPACE/FAMILIAGRAFIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

A pic of my Monte before I repaired some of the body damage and replaced the rear bumper. It's still under construction but it's coming along.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FUCQH8RS+May 18 2009, 08:24 AM~13918050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx homie


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 18 2009, 01:22 PM~13920826
> *DAVID 1988 LUXURY SPORT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 05:19 AM~13918036
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice & clean


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 18 2009, 11:22 AM~13920826
> *DAVID 1988 LUXURY SPORT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 04:05 PM~13010729
> *just got done getting it lifted
> 
> 
> ...



 what is the cylender inches got on this bitch


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@May 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13928198
> *ALL G-BODYS
> 
> 
> ...


  what is this?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 06:01 PM~13951476
> *  what is this?
> *


convertible Malibu :yes:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13951476
> *  what is this?
> *


CONVERSION WERE WORKIN ON IN INDIO FOR THE LATE 09 SHOWS!
G-BODY MALIBU!


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

My 1979 Monte "EL COMPA"


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@May 20 2009, 09:54 PM~13953633
> *convertible Malibu :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@May 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13945775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN LS_@May 18 2009, 05:19 AM~13918036
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that shit tight inspiration for me


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> My 1979 Monte "EL COMPA"


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok here is the MC check it out just started the paint on it tell me what you guys think thanks guys !!


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

HE'S A COUPLE OF MC'S FROM SAN DIEGO....ALL REAL MONTES 87'S!
MY COMADRES MONTE!! HOW YOU LIKE THEM APPLES!

















MY COMPARES MONTE ON THE BUMPER!
























MY MONTE


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

A COUPLE OF MORE FLICKS...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13965450
> *HE'S A COUPLE OF MC'S FROM SAN DIEGO....ALL REAL MONTES 87'S!
> MY COMADRES MONTE!! HOW YOU LIKE THEM APPLES!
> 
> ...



Love the color :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

CANT FORGET THE HOMIE DAVID'S MONTE, THE BIG EM!!


----------



## WESTSIDE TOWING (Jul 9, 2007)

THE HOMIE ERICS, ITS A GEE THANG!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13965574
> *A COUPLE OF MORE FLICKS...
> 
> 
> ...


love this t top! would you happen to know what those seats are out of? pm me if you could. thanks in advance


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT Arghhhhh my bday is around the corner and still no Dream MC.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY CENTRAL VALLEY "559"


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Ttt for the montes


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok now here some more work from frank he got down on this MC check it out guys


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 15 2009, 05:05 PM~13010729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8s up front, and 12 in the back


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 23 2009, 08:24 AM~13977210
> *8s up front, and 12 in the back
> *



thanks bro

that the same way I would go whit my


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## MCREN (Jun 11, 2008)

ne body out there have the crome trim for the top of a 71monte pm me if u do


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTSIDE TOWING_@May 22 2009, 01:49 AM~13965648
> *CANT FORGET THE HOMIE DAVID'S MONTE, THE BIG EM!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

shitty cell phone pic


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

heres one we are working on freshly sprayed yesterday :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMAZ_@May 26 2009, 08:42 AM~13999761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean.....78 or 79?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

MY BOY BETOS MONTE AT A SHOW TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> heres one we are working on freshly sprayed yesterday :0



nice!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 30 2009, 11:28 PM~14050664
> *Clean.....78 or 79?
> *


79... the tail lights go around the corner


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@May 31 2009, 02:08 PM~14054033
> *79... the tail lights go around the corner
> *



Thanks homie, that's I was trying to find shots of the rear section, you're right one of the last pic does show it.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:tears: 

kPgiBjVLI2k&feature


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 02:55 AM~13982046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o yea....i'm feelin that hommie....


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 02:11 PM~14063486
> *:tears:
> 
> kPgiBjVLI2k&feature
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 1 2009, 04:09 PM~14064718
> *:twak:
> *


Gotta do that X2 
:twak: :twak: 
Im not sure whats worse the bumperless blue Montie or the Back bumper on the Big Rimmed Orange one behind it :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14064835
> *Gotta do that X2
> :twak:  :twak:
> Im not sure whats worse the bumperless blue Montie or the Back bumper on the Big Rimmed Orange one behind it  :biggrin:
> *


oh snap, didn even see that one. :0


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

my baby on the road last years now I got 175/70r14 they look more beter the 195/70r14 look to big got damn that ugly


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

*FOR SALE*


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 2 2009, 06:05 PM~14075676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 2 2009, 06:05 PM~14075676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:  :wow: :nosad: NOOOOOO FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DONT DO IT :loco: :wow: hno:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 2 2009, 06:05 PM~14075676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that f*cker clean!!! :thumbsup: got anymore pics!?. :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 11:55 PM~13982046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Jun 2 2009, 11:08 PM~14077089
> *damn that f*cker clean!!! :thumbsup:  got anymore pics!?.  :cheesy:
> *






















:biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14085377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 3 2009, 07:15 PM~14085865
> *nice
> *


*THANKS.....* :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14085377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats 1 Bad Ass Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 3 2009, 03:26 PM~14085377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got any full shots of the top. Never seen all the patterns other than the sides. Just curious.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok here is the MC check it out just started the paint on it tell me what you guys think thanks guys !!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 10 2009, 01:35 PM~14150451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Carnevil Estilo CC EPT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*my project!!*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 3 2009, 02:26 PM~14085377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this monte, it's clean :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Looking to buy passenger side fender and passenger side door for a 79 Monte Carlo Landau...they must have the wide rocker panels across the bottom. Thanks in advance homies..preferrably in local so cal area, but not excluding other states.


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 11 2009, 12:06 PM~14159726
> *I like this monte, it's clean :biggrin:
> *


*Thanks Homie... too bad I got to sell her.....* :uh:


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:55 PM~14119790
> *Got any full shots of the top. Never seen all the patterns other than the sides. Just curious.
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CHECK MY FRIENDS ENGINE HE BUILDING FOR HIS 73 MONTE! HE'D LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE MONTE FAMILIA THINKS OF IT SO FAR1 STAY UP BROTHAS! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14203867


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 2 2009, 06:05 PM~14075676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How Much?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Jun 16 2009, 08:59 AM~14205345
> *How Much?
> *


x2


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 12 2009, 11:27 PM~14177445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Island Stylin' (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Jun 16 2009, 11:59 AM~14205345
> *How Much?
> *


Asking $12,000 OBO.... BUT are willing to accept all *SERIOUS OFFERS*

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=413614*


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 16 2009, 11:07 PM~14213959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup foo, let me check out tha monte this week :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 16 2009, 11:08 PM~14213968
> *sup foo, let me check out tha monte this week  :biggrin:
> *


when ever vic u still got my number?


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## 310 death row (Jan 18, 2009)

otobuck







et.com/albums/tt115/rafa







el1978_photo/21407006.jpg[/IM







G] my 83 ss


----------



## 310 death row (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## LEDBETTER (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@May 17 2005, 01:34 PM~3149622
> *does this count?!    YOU,WILL HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR FENDERS CAUSE THEY ARE TOO SHORT 4 A 1980 FRNT-CLIP( 78-79-THE FENDERS ARE LONGER,1980-FENDERS ARE SHORTER,1980 HEADER PANEL-ITSELF IS SHORTER.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 16 2009, 11:12 PM~14214001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats a bad bitch rite there :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 16 2009, 11:10 PM~14213987
> *when ever vic u still got my number?
> *


yea i believe i do


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 Brougham_@Jun 17 2009, 03:32 PM~14220284
> *:0 thats a bad bitch rite there :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 13 2009, 01:27 AM~14177445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO.....ALOT OF DETAIL


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 16 2009, 10:58 PM~14213887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Jun 16 2009, 10:58 PM~14213887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jun 17 2009, 06:02 PM~14221639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 02:23 PM~14219566
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Thats what I'm talking about.. Nice color... :thumbsup: Post more pics. 
AG


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Still working on it


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jun 19 2009, 04:17 AM~14236555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 19 2009, 12:23 AM~14236586
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Rear license plate trim. Made out of aluminum. $20 + shipping in raw metal. PM if you want it polished.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## bigboog69 (Jun 25, 2009)

can anyone help me on getting an ss front end


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Jun 26 2009, 01:35 AM~14302430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 18 2009, 02:40 PM~14229319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## JOE79MONTE (Jan 26, 2009)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 28 2004, 09:54 PM~1982674
> *:cheesy:
> *


how the fuck u get a pic of my car


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboog69_@Jun 25 2009, 05:02 PM~14298644
> *can anyone help me on getting an ss front end
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 27 2009, 07:13 AM~14313718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mellow Yellow









I dig it...


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jun 27 2009, 08:13 AM~14313718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint job!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 27 2009, 09:31 AM~14314217
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Up to date pic!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

After many years of wanting, I finally got me a Landau Monte as a birthday gift. The body is a little rusty, but it could be fixed with a little bit of TLC. Planning to paint it DuPont Purple Rhapsody or HOK Purple Pearl Passion in honor of my deceased Mom's favorite color.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ls clip.......


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Island Stylin'_@Jun 2 2009, 07:05 PM~14075676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

for sale 78-79 monte carlo header panel real clean no cracks , pm me if interested


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

GOT MY CHROME LINK SUSPENSION...THERE YA GO HOMIES A LITTLE MOTIVATION.... :thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*NEW PROJECT RIDE TOO..... *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 8 2009, 10:09 PM~14419118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 79 and tight project.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 9 2009, 12:09 AM~14419118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice '79 bro  Got any pics of the interior???


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*JUST REDID ALL THE INTERIOR, CARPET, SEATS BACK TO THE ORIGINAL PATTERN BUT WITH THE DARKER BLUE PIPING AND BUTTONS TO MATCH CARPET AND LOWER DOOR CARPET, REMOVED AND VINYL DYED ALL THE INTERIOR PANELS AND DASH TOO IN ORIGINAL WEDGEWOOD BLUE S.E.M. DYE. *


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*WHAT UP DOUBLE-O U STILL GOT THAT CLEAN ASS 80!!*


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*FOUND THOSE FLOORMATS ON DIXIEMONTECARLODEPOT.COM, THEY'RE THE ORIGINAL G.M. LT BLUE MATS FROM 79!!! FOR SOME HARD TO FIND STUFF DIXIEMONTECARLO IS THE SHIT, AND MOST OF THE PARTS ARE NEW AND IN STOCK... *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jul 9 2009, 05:45 PM~14427779
> * FOUND THOSE FLOORMATS ON DIXIEMONTECARLODEPOT.COM, THEY'RE THE ORIGINAL G.M. LT BLUE MATS FROM 79!!! FOR SOME HARD TO FIND STUFF DIXIEMONTECARLO IS THE SHIT, AND MOST OF THE PARTS ARE NEW AND IN STOCK...
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: They are the go to place for parts


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> *NEW PROJECT RIDE TOO..... *
> 
> Man color is amazing. Great choice, Great Ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

anybody know where i can get a knight steering wheel?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jul 7 2009, 05:30 PM~14405936
> *GOT MY CHROME LINK SUSPENSION...THERE YA GO HOMIES A LITTLE MOTIVATION.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 15 2009, 05:12 PM~14483932
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: MORE PIC'S COMING SOON..GOT ME MORE CHROME UNDYS....ON THE WAY....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 PM~14484900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: LOOKS GOOD ANGEL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 15 2009, 04:09 PM~14485293
> *:nicoderm: LOOKS GOOD ANGEL! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I finally was abel to post a picture . :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 PM~14484900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Clean


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

* WHATS CRACKIN' M.C. RIDAZ!! * :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 PM~14484900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14340444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!! I DID NOT KNOW YOU COULD RENT A FENCE!?!?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MINE...
































:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 16 2009, 09:33 PM~14499107
> *MINE...
> 
> 
> ...



Solid


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Jun 23 2009, 03:33 PM~14275389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MONTE!!


----------



## elraider72 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

EL COMPA.....


----------



## MzTinney (May 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Jul 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14536706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Picked up this 79 about two months ago....She needs a lot of work!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''HOT FIRE''
''KANSAS CITY''


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Jul 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14536706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can we see a close-up of the murals???


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $ReYeS$_@Jul 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14536706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice monte
Reminds me of mine


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> Picked up this 79 about two months ago....She needs a lot of work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Jul 21 2009, 03:08 PM~14541576
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.....


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MzTinney_@Jul 21 2009, 09:16 AM~14536894
> *nice color
> *


THANKS


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 21 2009, 04:00 PM~14541499
> *Nice monte
> Reminds me of mine
> 
> ...


PRECIATE IT... That was a nice monte. :thumbsup:


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 21 2009, 02:22 PM~14540445
> *Can we see a close-up of the murals???
> *



Dont have any close up pics of the murals. I will see if I can get some.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

THE COLOR OF MONEY










FORT WORTH TEXAS


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Jul 22 2009, 01:42 PM~14549886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14539022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jul 21 2009, 11:22 AM~14539022
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 12:27 PM~14561525
> *sick :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


wrong thumbs sorry

meant :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jul 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14539022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love how this guy built this car. sum real street shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jul 23 2009, 03:28 PM~14561534
> *wrong thumbs sorry
> 
> meant  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL, you could have just edit your post


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elraider72_@Jul 18 2009, 06:30 PM~14513787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14566132
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: *THE ONE* :worship: :worship:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14566132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 24 2009, 08:58 AM~14569257
> *BEAUTIFUL!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 23 2009, 10:11 PM~14566680
> *:worship:  :worship: THE ONE :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

mine


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

a lil refreshment


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

freaky tales is one of the sickest montes out there


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 24 2009, 11:30 PM~14576788
> *freaky tales is one of the sickest montes out there
> *


I AGREE .... :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

from the city of Reno nv


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 25 2009, 01:24 AM~14577285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

_JUST A HOPPER _


----------



## MR1987LUXURYSPORT (Apr 28, 2009)

CHUCKY 87 TRAFFIC C.C

































uffin: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR1987LUXURYSPORT_@Jul 25 2009, 09:09 PM~14582468
> *CHUCKY 87 TRAFFIC C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro. True 87 LS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FOR SALE OR TRADE IN PHX AZ PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 25 2009, 01:24 AM~14577285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Clean bro


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR1987LUXURYSPORT_@Jul 25 2009, 10:09 PM~14582468
> *CHUCKY 87 TRAFFIC C.C
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the upper and lower control arms from a 72 will fit a 77? PM me if you know.
Alex


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Jul 31 2009, 04:34 PM~14641187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## all-eyez-onme (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 25 2009, 02:45 AM~14576893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THEM MONTES ARE SICK~!!!!!!
I ALWAYS WANTED AN LS OR A 80
ANYWAYS HERES SOME WINDOWS I JUST FINISHED SANDBLASTING
ALL CUSTOM ART NO COMPUTER PLOTTED STICK~ONS AND ETCH CREAM HERE~!!!
SHOW QUALITY SHIT~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Jul 30 2009, 01:14 PM~14628892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 5 2009, 11:31 AM~14683350
> *THEM MONTES ARE SICK~!!!!!!
> I ALWAYS WANTED AN LS OR A 80
> ANYWAYS HERES SOME WINDOWS I JUST FINISHED SANDBLASTING
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: i am new 2 this site and i was wondering if any of u homies got any pix of montes that are chopped, rill rags, or my favorite hollywood topped, from the first gen 1970-72, or any at all of any year thx locos


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

my daily driver


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

78 - 80 Chevy Monte Carlo Bumper Moldings 
Full Set Front & Back
$175 shipped anywhere in the U.S.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: that black euro clip top chop is bad :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Aug 9 2009, 11:39 PM~14721392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS MONTE HOMIE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8Monte5_@Jul 31 2009, 05:34 PM~14641187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just like mine


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> just like mine



NICE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks looks alot better now that it is a ls


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 25 2009, 01:18 AM~14577267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 11 2009, 09:47 AM~14735613
> *very nice
> *



thanks homie.....


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 8Monte5 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 10 2009, 08:36 PM~14730910
> *just like mine
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie, gotta love them convertibles


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Customer who owns an 87LS called me today asking if I could get a hold of Clear rear tail light lenses. Does anyone else know of this and if so, can you point me in the right direction. Not sure if these are mass produced or custom made. Anybody? :dunno:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

*REAR LICENSE PLATE TRIM*. Made out of aluminum. $25 in raw metal. $35 polished. Price includes shipping anywhere in the U.S.

I should have the other 3 pieces that go around the license plate soon.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 14 2009, 11:51 PM~14775663
> *REAR LICENSE PLATE TRIM. Made out of aluminum. $25 in raw metal. $35 polished. Price includes shipping anywhere in the U.S.
> 
> I should have the other 3 pieces that go around the license plate soon.
> ...


NICE


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

that fucker locs bad locked up hows the 3 wheel


----------



## Monzon (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Aug 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14748120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



real clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 17 2009, 12:39 AM~14789261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Aug 19 2009, 09:20 PM~14822424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 11 2009, 11:12 PM~14743543
> *thanks homie.....
> *


i work with a dude who has an 87 t top. its cut wit out a set up. i try to get him to drive it but he wont, he think about selling to :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 08:12 AM~14825996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice body work done to this monte


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

show
<img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/tangerine%20dream/iemdmt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
and street
<img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/tangerine%20dream/Picture013-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 21 2009, 06:19 AM~14836296
> *show
> <img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/tangerine%20dream/iemdmt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> and street
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14834291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 21 2009, 05:11 AM~14836288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any interior pics?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Aug 21 2009, 09:25 AM~14838035
> *Any interior pics?
> *


nothing specail cars long gone now


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 21 2009, 04:19 AM~14836296
> *show
> <img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/tangerine%20dream/iemdmt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> and street
> ...


Tangerine Dream!!! My boy Aurelio did a helluva good job building that car!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14842376
> *Tangerine Dream!!!  My boy Aurelio did a helluva good job building that car!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


least some people precaite it otha ****** hatin on it talkin bout it dnt look the same since its been sold we aint did nun but play with it and break a couple of things :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 22 2009, 04:47 AM~14846178
> *least some people precaite it otha ****** hatin on it talkin bout it dnt look the same since its been sold we aint did nut but play with it and break a couple of things :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


dat hoe till clean ass fuk to me homie  u got interior pics of that


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Aug 22 2009, 02:04 AM~14846206
> *dat hoe till clean ass fuk to me homie   u got interior pics of that
> *


http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...o/photo_04.html


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 22 2009, 06:24 AM~14846293
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...o/photo_04.html
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 17 2009, 08:26 PM~14799644
> *Anymore pics?
> *



ill post some 2morow..... :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My ride.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Aug 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14834291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my daily 83












































old ladys ex car :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Aug 25 2009, 08:15 PM~14880290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

learnig how to post pics
[IM


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 AM~14897728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So Sexy!!! Cant wait to see mine completly DONE...


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

got it pinstriped now and still waitng 4 more and a moon roof. progress takes time. 2 bad it takes me lots of time


----------



## bigo1 (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Jul 15 2009, 03:37 PM~14484900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice g-ride


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

MY 88 LS POLK COUNTY FLORIDA :biggrin:


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

_A lil Blast from the Past for my L.I.L. Homies..._


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

ALMOST DONE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 27 2009, 10:24 PM~14904699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unity_mike_@Aug 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14904699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 27 2009, 10:28 AM~14897662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 03:07 PM~14900700
> *MY 88 LS POLK COUNTY FLORIDA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Car, Clean ass fiberglass work


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

thx 4 da props on my monte homie :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 29 2009, 12:10 AM~14917446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooh maaann


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14900700
> *MY 88 LS POLK COUNTY FLORIDA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :wow: 

Is this your car!??! Oh man I've been following this one in the interior section man. I need mad info got a current MC t-top project and I want it to turn out nice just like this.l Been taking my time to make sure first what kind of motor I got a 4.3 liter, is that a 4.3 too or another motor? I've got most of my interior I went back stock but switched from cloth to viynl, plus misc. parts. I'm just waiting to get my digital dash, billet pedals and interior lighting. Where did you start at first?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

my wife standin in front our montes


----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)




----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue monte ls_@Aug 29 2009, 08:41 PM~14923128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw 1 just like that here in miami a few months ago

identical even with the ss wing

only difference was the rims


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 29 2009, 09:01 PM~14923308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 29 2009, 09:04 PM~14923335
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AUGIE DOGGIE_@Aug 29 2009, 08:01 PM~14923308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey we look alike.... :biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 30 2009, 12:21 AM~14924741
> *hey we look alike.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very Clean set of taillights for a 1978 Monte Carlo. Brand New Chrome, Refurbished lenses. Show car quality. $225 obo


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Aug 29 2009, 03:42 PM~14921089
> *:worship:  :wow:
> 
> Is this your car!??!  Oh man I've been following this one in the interior section man. I need mad info got a current MC t-top project and I want it to turn out nice just like this.l  Been taking my time to make sure first what kind of motor I got a 4.3 liter, is that a 4.3 too or another motor?  I've got most of my interior I went back stock but switched from cloth to viynl, plus misc. parts. I'm just waiting to get my digital dash, billet pedals and interior lighting. Where did you start at first?
> *


THANKS MAN HERES MY BUILD
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=488318 :biggrin:


----------



## macc10s88monteLS (Aug 6, 2009)

*A cuzz this pussy ass thats talking shit about big rims is a full blooded white boy that lives on the rich side of town, he dnt knw shit about lowrider's. He's just trying 2 fit in with us mexicans from the South and West side of TUCSON AZ "The Hood Sides" thats all.



Originally posted by DOUBLE-O@Jul 22 2007, 02:27 PM~8364825
yeah yeah blah blah blah  :biggrin:  more than half of LOWRIDER magazine is covered with big rim adds so you tell me WHO'S keeping it real . and like i said before from 13's to 30's we got this shit on lock . DON'T HATE ON SOMETHING YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ......




















Click to expand...

*


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

right now its a fukin trend them big rims shit gon fade out it mite take some time but it will and talkin bout keepin shit real the big rims started cuz of these wacc ass rappers so ppl on the street startin copyin them n puttin their cars on big wheels,Lowrider started out on the streets b4 Snoop Eazy Dre and the rest of the old skool rappers brought it out to the media


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

TRUE ? WE VE BEEN RIDING SINCE THE ZOOT SUITERS. FUCK THESE LAMES AS RAPPERS AND WANA BE BALLERS IF UR GASTA U KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW ITS THE LIFE STYLE.


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

only picture I could find of my old '79 wish I could get a picture of it now. the guy I sold it to put a great color on it...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macc10s88monteLS_@Aug 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14935051
> *A cuzz this pussy ass thats talking shit about big rims is a full blooded white boy that lives on the rich side of town, he dnt knw shit about lowrider's. He's just trying 2 fit in with us mexicans from the South and West side of TUCSON AZ "The Hood Sides" thats all.
> *


*


 DAMN 15 YEARS OF DEDICATED LOWRIDING GETS YA NOWHERE WHEN YOUR WHITE HUH... AND LIVIN ON THE "RICH" SIDE (WHICH I DONT) IN A RUN DOWN ASS APARTMENT MAKES ME A REAL HIGH CLASS DUDE TOO IM SHURE, YOU GOT ME FIGURED OUT DOGG!!! REAL NICE FIRST POST TOO, EVERYONE JUST LOVES HATERS ON LAY-IT-LOW!!!! FURTHURMORE I TAKE PRIDE IN MY CAR JUST LIKE ALL THE REAL RIDERS OUT HERE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN SOUTHERN AZ, I REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST AND DROVE MY SHIT EVERY DAY IN THE STREETS FOR THE PAST 7 YEARS!! THEN I PARKED IT AND BOUGHT ANOTHER MONTE CARLO THAT I DRIVE EVERYDAY TOO..AND I DO ALL MAINTENECE AND REPAIR MYESELF IN MY GARAGE..SO BEFORE U THINK IM JUST SOME RICH WHITE GUY BE ADVISED THAT I WORK EVERY FUCKIN DAY FOR 10 BUCKS AN HOUR FOR WHAT I GOT AND THATS REAL HOMIE!!! ITS CRAZY THAT PEOPLE ACTUALLY THINK SHIT LIKE THAT MAN, PRETTY FUNNY, THE ONLY REASON I EVEN RESPONDED IS CAUSE U WERE QUOTING SOMETHIN THAT HAPPENED LIKE 3 AND A HALF YEARS AGO THATS BEEN SQUASHED FOR YEARS... :no: :no: :no: :nicoderm:








*


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 31 2009, 12:21 PM~14935687
> *TRUE ? WE VE BEEN RIDING SINCE  THE ZOOT SUITERS. FUCK THESE LAMES AS RAPPERS AND WANA BE BALLERS IF UR GASTA U KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW ITS THE LIFE STYLE.
> *


Low And Slow is the way to go homie uffin:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

MY HOMIE MARKS HE JUST RECKED IT


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 25 2009, 12:45 AM~14576893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BADDEST MONTE OUT THEIR! TTT 4 FREAKY TALES


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14900700
> *MY 88 LS POLK COUNTY FLORIDA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thabosshustla1 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

its 4 sale make me an offer gots 2 go dont got room time or money 4 it. cheap cheap cheap


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Aug 25 2009, 09:11 AM~14874145
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> *


...im in love :cheesy:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

TTT Shoutout to my fellow Monte Carlo Ryderz


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

lc falls town tx


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 2 2009, 11:35 AM~14959698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam, thats bad ass. did you have to reinforce anything before cuttin the top


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Sep 3 2009, 10:39 AM~14969318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

THX NA I NEVER FINISHED IT. SINCE THE TOP WAS CUT I ONLY DROVE IT ONE TIME AND THAT WAS ON THE WAY HOME :biggrin: IT SHOULD B DONE BUT THIS ISNT THE FIRST CAR THAT I HAV DONE I ALSO DID A 86 CAPRICE AND THAT FUCKER WAS BAD WHEN IT LAIED FRAME. WHERE I AM AT EVERY ONES THE SAME NO ONE TRYS 2 BE DIFFRENT. AND MY OPPINAN IS NO ONES GOT THAT OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR AND. BESIDES IF I FUCK UP. THAT THE COST ON BEING A BOSS


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Sep 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14969793
> *nice monte
> *


THANKS HOMIE WHO DID THE TOP ON THE LS


----------



## Driveway Kustoms (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Aug 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14938660
> *  DAMN 15 YEARS OF DEDICATED LOWRIDING GETS YA NOWHERE WHEN YOUR WHITE HUH... AND LIVIN ON THE "RICH" SIDE (WHICH I DONT) IN A RUN DOWN ASS APARTMENT MAKES ME A REAL HIGH CLASS DUDE TOO IM SHURE, YOU GOT ME FIGURED OUT DOGG!!! REAL NICE FIRST POST TOO, EVERYONE JUST LOVES HATERS ON LAY-IT-LOW!!!! FURTHURMORE I TAKE PRIDE IN MY CAR JUST LIKE ALL THE REAL RIDERS OUT HERE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN SOUTHERN AZ, I REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST AND DROVE MY SHIT EVERY DAY IN THE STREETS FOR THE PAST 7 YEARS!! THEN I PARKED IT AND BOUGHT ANOTHER MONTE CARLO THAT I DRIVE EVERYDAY TOO..AND I DO ALL MAINTENECE AND REPAIR MYESELF IN MY GARAGE..SO BEFORE U THINK IM JUST SOME RICH WHITE GUY BE ADVISED THAT I WORK EVERY FUCKIN DAY FOR 10 BUCKS AN HOUR FOR WHAT I GOT AND THATS REAL HOMIE!!! ITS CRAZY THAT PEOPLE ACTUALLY THINK SHIT LIKE THAT MAN, PRETTY FUNNY, THE ONLY REASON I EVEN RESPONDED IS CAUSE U WERE QUOTING SOMETHIN THAT HAPPENED LIKE 3 AND A HALF YEARS AGO THATS BEEN SQUASHED FOR YEARS...  :no:  :no:  :no:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



TUCSONS FINEST TO THE MA FUCKEN TOP FUCK THESE LAMES HOMIE TO BUSY TRYIN TO CLOWN ON SUMBODY BUT THEY DNT KNOW HOW IT GOES. SICCMONTE79 IS A TRUE RIDER WTF?? CUZZ HOMIES WHITE HE DNT HAVE LOVE FOR THE GAME? :angry: HOMEBOY HAS JUS AS MUCH LOVE AND DEDICATION FOR LOWRIDERS AS ANY MEXICAN ON THE SOUTH OR WEST I KNOW!!! ME AND THIS CAT GO BACK YEARS.. FUCKEN COLOR AINT GOT NOTHIN TO DO WIT IT FUCKIN HATERS :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003+Aug 31 2009, 07:23 AM~14933590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *NICE RIDES' *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Sep 5 2009, 12:40 AM~14986873
> *THANKS HOMIE WHO DID THE TOP ON THE LS
> *


thats the way i bought it from the original owner. it was a factory conversion. it only has 29000 og miles.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15014758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wassup homie, the ride is bad ass.


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15021991
> *Wassup homie, the ride is bad ass.
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15021991
> *Wassup homie, the ride is bad ass.
> *


bad ass monte wer u get ur grill bro


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15014758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15014758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a clean ass monte :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Sep 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15043401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE. THIS WAS THAT SAME DAY :angry: CHANGING THE PISTONS TODAY. FROM 16s TO 12s. LIKE THAT THE CAR WILL JUST BE SLAMMED IN THE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 11 2009, 08:58 AM~15049525
> *THATS ACTUALLY AN E&G GRILL FROM A 79 CADDY, PERFECT FIT :biggrin:
> THANKS HOMIE. THIS WAS THAT SAME DAY :angry: CHANGING THE PISTONS TODAY. FROM 16s TO 12s. LIKE THAT THE CAR WILL JUST BE SLAMMED IN THE BACK :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wat kind of caddy brour car looks bad ass with that grill


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 AM~15014758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 13 2009, 08:10 PM~15070411
> *wat kind of caddy brour car looks bad ass with that grill
> *


TOOK IT OFF MY OLD DEVILLE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anybody got an extra passenger side 78-79 headlight bezel. The seller on ebay flaked out on me.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 15 2009, 03:55 AM~15085085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Sep 3 2009, 10:57 AM~14970117
> *THX NA I NEVER FINISHED IT. SINCE THE TOP WAS CUT I ONLY DROVE IT ONE TIME AND THAT WAS ON THE WAY HOME :biggrin:  IT SHOULD B DONE BUT THIS ISNT THE FIRST CAR THAT I HAV DONE I ALSO DID A 86 CAPRICE AND THAT FUCKER WAS BAD WHEN IT LAIED FRAME.  WHERE I AM AT EVERY ONES THE SAME NO ONE TRYS 2 BE DIFFRENT. AND MY OPINION IS NO ONES GOT THAT OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR AND. BESIDES IF I FUCK UP. THAT THE COST ON BEING A BOSS
> *



Aint that the truth.... How many Scarface, naked chicks, money they aint got baller murals can you see at a show? Doesnt that get old seeing the same thing? I know for me it does. Just my own opinion hate me for it or agree with me but its the truth. IN NO WAY AM I DISSING ANYONES RIDE!


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: GLADE WERE ON THE SAME PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

wat up justa quick questions?
wats ya opinoin on me trading my 87 MONTE LS "JUICED" FOR A 88 BOX CAPRICE?











FOR THIS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wouldnt do it! the monte looks better IMO!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 07:09 AM~15197942
> *i wouldnt do it! the monte looks better IMO!
> *


  THANKS IM NEW TO CARS BUT I SURE THINK DAT MONTE IS MORE A LOWRIDER OLD SKOOL THEN CAPRICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Sep 15 2009, 12:55 AM~15085085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 05:40 AM~15197857
> *wat up justa quick questions?
> wats ya opinoin on me trading my 87 MONTE LS "JUICED" FOR A 88 BOX CAPRICE?
> 
> ...


I personally prefer a ls monte over a four door caprice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 27 2009, 11:08 AM~15198939
> *I personally prefer a ls monte over a four door caprice
> *


yeah ima keep it!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 07:47 PM~15200593
> *yeah ima keep it!
> *


sell me the spoiler :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 27 2009, 04:47 PM~15200596
> *sell me the spoiler :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 03:47 PM~15200593
> *yeah ima keep it!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Sep 27 2009, 05:21 PM~15200869
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 04:47 PM~15200593
> *yeah ima keep it!
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 06:40 AM~15197857
> *wat up justa quick questions?
> wats ya opinoin on me trading my 87 MONTE LS "JUICED" FOR A 88 BOX CAPRICE?
> 
> ...



BIG MISTAKE!!!


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 27 2009, 08:40 AM~15197857
> *wat up justa quick questions?
> wats ya opinoin on me trading my 87 MONTE LS "JUICED" FOR A 88 BOX CAPRICE?
> 
> ...



I love the box Caprice especially the 2 door, and I hope want to build either a Caprice or two door Caddy after my current project, but no way would I trade a Monte Carlo for a box Caprice.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

shout outs to all my monte bro's out therehttp://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc55/gangzta_locc19/bXkgY2FyLmpwZw.jpg[/img]]My Webpage









ya i know my car isnt the best but this is my baby :nicoderm: 

im doing more to it tho just funny money


----------



## rasta mon (Mar 17, 2009)

c oming out soon


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3450/395890...4b018693d_b.jpg


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Just got this now it's time for my touches


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 29 2009, 08:37 PM~15224188
> *Just got this now it's time for my touches
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro where did you get this grill is bad?


----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

This is me right here 1980 but 79 grill fits on it.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 27 2009, 10:29 AM~14897681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad mayn. i love the wheels and the whites! :thumbsup: real clean


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 07:55 PM~15234046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT FUCKER LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKSTINCT003_@Sep 30 2009, 11:00 PM~15234121
> *NOW THAT FUCKER LOOKS GOOD
> *


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

for sale or trade in rialto
car is on non operation and registered upto date, 350 engine with 350 tranny, runs really strong and will pass smog. Car is cut for hydralics and has coils and cynlinders. tilt steering, floor shifter, complete american t-tops orginal from the 70's. 2 sets of interiors 1-comes with bucket swivel seats and 2nd interior has a full size bench. Car is 99% complete all it is missing is a windsheild and techlid $2,000 obo


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Sep 29 2009, 05:06 PM~15221631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Sep 30 2009, 07:55 PM~15234046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

A LITTLE SUN LIGHT.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: IN DA QUEEN CITY...NORTH CAROLINA....87 MONTE CARLO LS...
[/quote]homie zach threw it down on the frame wrapp..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry bout this but I'm in a bind. I'm looking for a complete set of seatbelts for an 84 mc blue or grey in color. or if you no where I can find them new with th 3 point shoulder harness please let me no. thx


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For those of you that might be interested in Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.We can cut them for you.Please pm me if your interested.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2009, 03:57 PM~15334342
> *For those of you that might be interested in Monte Carlo Steering Wheel.We can cut them for you.Please pm me if your interested.
> 
> 
> ...


$$$


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> A LITTLE SUN LIGHT.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: IN DA QUEEN CITY...NORTH CAROLINA....87 MONTE CARLO LS...


homie zach threw it down on the frame wrapp..
[/quote]
 NICE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

*Sale Sale.I have alot of sets left*</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Any set of 4 chips and backings.45 bucks shipped.These are RAW Stainless.You can polish them or paint them.Whatever you like.*

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## LayMLow_chick_80 (Oct 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

70-72 monte wheel trim








120.00 shipped 
913-489-1580


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE 2 INCH EXTENDED RENFORCED CADILLAC A-ARMS


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Oct 14 2009, 01:14 PM~15355303
> *ANYONE HAVE 2 INCH EXTENDED RENFORCED CADILLAC A-ARMS
> *


I have a set extended chrome that I am not using.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

My MCs new look


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 30 2009, 06:19 PM~15232916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

CRUISING THE STRIP AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 14 2009, 11:23 PM~15362269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

AFFILIATED C.C Toronto, Canada


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

HERES MY 77


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:












:biggrin:


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Oct 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15424300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

CRUISING DOWN LAS VEGAS STRIP


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

homies 78
http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/v...78/DSCN1418.jpg[/IMG]































































[/


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 23 2009, 10:13 PM~15450002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like your monte sharp lookin


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Oct 23 2009, 07:43 PM~15450259
> *homies 78
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/v...78/DSCN1418.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Oct 21 2009, 01:28 PM~15424109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cut it out :0


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Oct 24 2009, 09:28 AM~15453683
> *cut it out  :0
> *


i would like to but that would set me back on my deuce


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15453877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 23 2009, 07:17 PM~15450031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15453877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Oct 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15362269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Immaculate Rides!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Oct 10 2009, 11:59 AM~15319686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh Weeeee! That's a winner!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Oct 21 2009, 01:50 PM~15424300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Badass Cars in the driveway. Very Nice Shot of two sweet rides.


----------



## BLUE68CUSTOM (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn i miss my monte alot....


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15457219
> *Ooooh Weeeee!  That's a winner!
> *


thanks


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Oct 24 2009, 07:55 PM~15456601
> *THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER HOMIE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5: LOVE THE COLOR
> *


thanks bro


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 24 2009, 09:36 PM~15457203
> *Nice!
> *


thanks bro saw that blue 78 at vages ,,loved it,,hope i can take mine next year,,,this is my every day driver :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 23 2009, 07:17 PM~15450031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Oct 24 2009, 06:09 PM~15456387
> *i would like to but that would set me back on my deuce
> *


you still have that one? any updates? pm me some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15457201
> *Bad ass
> *


thanks


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

This is my ride.... 77 MC... The Microphone Fiend


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

for sale...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Oct 23 2009, 07:43 PM~15450259
> *homies 78
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/v...78/DSCN1418.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! That a big ass plaque!!! NICE CAR!!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

i have a 87 chevy El Camino , Monte Carlo LS, SS complete dash. for sale on craigslist Los angeles . The pics are posted pick up only :thumbsup:


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

DAME G UR 77 PUTS MINE DOWN? URS IS FUCKIN SICK? THAT WAS A LOT 4 A LIL LICENCE PLATE.LOL BUT UR IDEAS R TIGHT AND IT CAME 2 LIFE JUST GREAT? I LIKE IT A LOT. WELL BACK 2 DA DRAWING BOARD 4 ME


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

IMG]http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq97/roller78monte/100_1861.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Nov 5 2009, 03:17 PM~15573448
> *IMG]http://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq97/roller78monte/100_1861.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY FAV.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507978


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitman77_@Nov 5 2009, 04:05 PM~15573344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS BAD!


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Nov 2 2009, 04:29 PM~15539713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much?


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 6 2009, 09:31 AM~15582097
> *THAT MUTHA FUCKER IS BAD!
> *


Thanks homie!! its ur if the price is rite!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Oct 23 2009, 09:43 PM~15450259
> *homies 78
> http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab192/v...78/DSCN1418.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


for sell 7000 or trade for 98-02 towncar or 63 rag project---also selling 64 impala ht--pm for more info. thanks


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 27 2009, 10:32 AM~14897710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lovin the rallys on it, never seen rallys on a lowrider


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

:biggrin: thx loc


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

anybody got any interior parts in tan


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

For sale or trade... 79 Monte with 3 pump 8 batt setup... Reinforced strees points, chrome rear end, 305 v8 runs perfect... New interior, ice cold a/c a great daily with juice...


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15665273
> *For sale or trade... 79 Monte with 3 pump 8 batt setup... Reinforced strees points, chrome rear end, 305 v8 runs perfect... New interior, ice cold a/c a great daily with juice...
> 
> 
> ...


 * SIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My 77... Its getting ready to transform again.. engine bay getting redone again.


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

how is it to ship a car and how can i find a shiping compony pm me


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 18 2009, 08:09 AM~15701422
> *My 77... Its getting ready to transform again.. engine bay getting redone again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

For sale or trade... 79 Monte with 3 pump 8 batt setup... Reinforced strees points, chrome rear end, 305 v8 runs perfect... New interior, ice cold a/c a great daily with juice...


























They look sick all black, w/ black spokes.. Nice dude :biggrin:


----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

just got mine


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 20 2009, 02:09 AM~15724001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 on 13s


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AM Express_@Nov 19 2009, 09:59 PM~15721892
> *just got mine
> 
> 
> ...


you must stay around this way.....


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 27 2009, 10:31 AM~14897705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

u retro fit the cap??


----------



## TONECO (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Oct 10 2009, 11:59 AM~15319686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean  .

any thoughts on makin it a two seater and throwing some subs in the back seat.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2009, 07:25 AM~15736426
> *you must stay around this way.....
> *



thats on alton rd in the beach


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by macc10s88monteLS_@Aug 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14935051
> *A cuzz this pussy ass thats talking shit about big rims is a full blooded white boy that lives on the rich side of town, he dnt knw shit about lowrider's. He's just trying 2 fit in with us mexicans from the South and West side of TUCSON AZ "The Hood Sides" thats all.
> *


*


Hey Homie apearently you dont know the TRUE meaning of LowRiding. it aint where your from its where your HEART is in this Culture. LowRiding is aLifeStyle. Its NOT about what side of town n what color you are. Thats the type of Attitued we Dont need. It only makes All of Us look bad. And who gives a Shit where it started its where were at and where were going. We have to take it as Far as we can and forever. The way Our Fathers showed Us. and TOP what they did. SO DONT KILL THE LIFESTYLE KILL THE ATTIUDE!!!!!!! *


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## AM Express (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Nov 21 2009, 09:25 AM~15736426
> *you must stay around this way.....
> *


yes im in south beach working on it little by little :thumbsup: MIAMI


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

heres my 72 monte candy root beer heres a couple of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

KOLOR ME CRAZY
FOR SELL
14K
































































2009 L.R.M SEMI CUSTOM 1ST PLACE
:biggrin:


----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## justsho1 (Dec 8, 2005)

also does anyone no where i can get the opera window chrome??? i just got the car painted and am looking for some fresh stuff..... thanks


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Nov 25 2009, 08:27 AM~15776499
> *heres my 72 monte candy root beer heres a couple of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...






nice monte


----------



## DELEGATION75 (Nov 11, 2009)

*My brothers 77 Monte *


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 25 2009, 03:42 PM~15780583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 27 2009, 06:37 PM~15800481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING FIRME RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: everyone has some bad ass rides makes me wish mine was done


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I know there not Lowrider but still clean ass Montes


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TONE903 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT for the montes


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Aug 28 2009, 11:05 PM~14917417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking for a complete set of these head lights for a monte carlo. If anyone can help me out send me a PM. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt for the montes


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by justsho1_@Nov 26 2009, 05:22 AM~15787135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this monte???


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

76 Monte


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 1 2009, 01:17 PM~15834336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O+Nov 30 2009, 01:07 AM~15819556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*NICE RIDES FELLAZ...*  :yes: :yes:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Ariza photography (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by roller78monte_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 AM~15453877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN THAT IS JUST SICK


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

heres my monte bringing it back to life


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

heres another one


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

and another for now


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15891978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 3 2009, 09:48 PM~15865771
> *76 Monte
> *


Thanks!!


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Dec 6 2009, 07:43 PM~15892440
> *wow
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

.
COMING OUT THE 704...NORTH CAROLINA...  :biggrin:


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 8 2009, 08:41 AM~15910361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: That joint is gonna be mean when it hit the streets!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 6 2009, 07:05 PM~15891978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

thanks Sergio how is everything?


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

ttt for the montes


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 8 2009, 07:41 AM~15910361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

LOOKING FOR REAR WINDOW(5 PIECES) MOLDINGS FOR A 1986 MONTE... 
IS IT TRUE THAT CUTLASS AND REGAL WINDOW MOLDINGS WILL WORK?
I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR DRIVERS SIDE FRONT FENDER.

PM ME IF YOU HAVE ACTION ON THESE PARTS..


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Willie Lunchmeat_@Dec 11 2009, 07:15 PM~15954180
> *LOOKING FOR REAR WINDOW(5 PIECES) MOLDINGS FOR A 1986 MONTE...
> IS IT TRUE THAT CUTLASS AND REGAL WINDOW MOLDINGS WILL WORK?
> I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR DRIVERS SIDE FRONT FENDER.
> ...


I believe you can use molding from any g-body.


----------



## Willie Lunchmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 11 2009, 07:46 PM~15954521
> *I believe you can use molding from any g-body.
> *


Thanks pimpin,I found some......Willie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Dec 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15954521
> *I believe you can use molding from any g-body.
> *


Dixie monte carlo .com have it all bro every thing u want


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2009, 06:44 PM~15970705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG UP FAM!!! DOING IT BIG...I CANT TIL MY MONTE IS OUT THE PAINT SHOP!! I MISS IT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Dec 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15970984
> *BIG UP FAM!!! DOING IT BIG...I CANT TIL MY MONTE IS OUT THE PAINT SHOP!! I MISS IT
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro....i know that feeling i stiill havent got my regal back yet either..............


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Dec 6 2009, 07:07 PM~15892006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to say that my monte is up for sale 79 hollywood top, split trunk, candy blue paint with patterns, custom interior new tranny, motor runs good check it out will post up more pics during the week  :0


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Oct 23 2009, 07:13 PM~15450002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MONTE CARLO LOVER'S ANYONE INTERESTED MY RIDE IS UP FOR SALE 10G'S OBO NEED TO SELL


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15970705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice monte,we got 16in of snow the other day


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

MY LIL BROS 88


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 16 2009, 07:53 PM~16003379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Dec 17 2009, 12:58 AM~16005582
> *BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie!!


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Dec 19 2009, 02:29 PM~16030796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 From one 77 MC owner to another... You car looks pretty damn nice homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

anybody interested in some swivel Monte Carlo seats $150 located in Orange County CA pm me for pictures. Thanks


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

out for a cruise today after a local toy drive


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 19 2009, 08:23 PM~16033301
> *From one 77 MC owner to another... You car looks pretty damn nice homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE   YOUR RIDE LOOKS CLEAN TOO WISH I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Dec 21 2009, 07:44 AM~16045544
> *GRACIAS HOMIE     YOUR RIDE LOOKS CLEAN TOO WISH I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Let me know about some shows in your area. Your in LA right?


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Dude u guys both got tiaight ass 77s. And much props .but u guy thing u can help a homie out


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Dec 21 2009, 12:22 PM~16047950
> *Dude u guys both got tiaight ass 77s. And much props .but u guy thing u can help a homie out
> *



What you need? I got some parts... Me ans 77 can fuck up some judges mind if we parked next to each other... They would be like uh damn this is hard now..

His...








Mine...


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 21 2009, 10:05 AM~16046126
> *Let me know about some shows in your area. Your in LA right?
> *


YEAH IM IN LA NEXT BIG PICNIC IS MAJESTICS NEW YEAR IN HOLLYWOOD FORUM :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Dec 21 2009, 01:22 PM~16047950
> *Dude u guys both got tiaight ass 77s. And much props .but u guy thing u can help a homie out
> *


THANKS     WHAT YOU NEED MAN I GOT A COUPLE OF EXTRA PARTS ALSO CAUSE IM BUILDING ANOTHER 77


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up to all the monte lovers.....

hey got a few questions for some of the 78-79 monte guys. 
my homie bought a 79 monte. wants to restore to a beauty queen.

i found a cheap 78 for sale. what is not useable to the other?
what is the difference between the 78 - 79 monte carlo? 
i know the taillights for 1

all info will be helpful. 
thanks


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Dec 23 2009, 08:38 AM~16066531
> *whats up to all the monte lovers.....
> 
> hey got a few questions for some of the 78-79 monte guys.
> ...


also the front light signal lights, the 79 has some chrome lines and the 78 doesnt


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Nov 25 2009, 08:27 AM~15776499
> *heres my 72 monte candy root beer heres a couple of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the montes


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 10, 2009)

> KOLOR ME CRAZY
> FOR SELL
> 14K
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 21 2009, 02:22 PM~16048507
> *What you need? I got some parts... Me ans 77 can fuck up some judges mind if we parked next to each other... They would be like uh damn this is hard now..
> 
> His...
> ...


those are both badass


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 10 2010, 05:53 AM~16242969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  one day just one day!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jan 6 2010, 06:28 PM~16205336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 10 2010, 08:02 AM~16243181
> * one day just one day!
> *


it's coming homie, your half way there :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

aka SKYLITES 664 Car Club Tijuan man......


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

aka SKYLITES 664 Car Club man.... simon de Tijuas


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

MONTE 85 SS Y 87 LUXURY SPORT FROM SKYLITES CC TIJUAS


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Photo by Zeke of Kustom Times









Photo by Jae Bueno


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 11 2010, 08:59 AM~16253067
> *Photo by Zeke  of Kustom Times
> 
> 
> ...


The results of staying dedicated!! Nice job Alex!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> Photo by Zeke of Kustom Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 6 2010, 09:24 PM~16209243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean chop top :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 11 2010, 10:19 AM~16254078
> *looking clean chop top :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro can wait to see ur lac bro


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*old rides,..

had this in the early 90's i think maybe 93?


















mid to late 90's










*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*heres one I just started messing with again starting sunday.

this car has a super long story but i will give you the short of it,.. bought it from a homie who coudnt drive anymore due to diabetes, his mom was the original owner, 81k original,.. started off hot on the car but he passed away from complication of diabetes and I completely dead stopped working on it. and it sat for 9 1/2 years out in the sun untill the last couple months when i pulled it into the shop (where it sat again..lol..)

here is some pics of the direction it was going back in 98/99

























well I dont have any pics of it just sitting and rotting away out in the sun,... but i have some pics from the buff today...hit it with the buffer to see if we could bring it back to life,.. turned out it came back like it was just painted :0 

























10 yr old dusty daytons that have never been on the road :0 







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*gonna start playing with it so keep you Monte lovers posted as i make more changes*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 11 2010, 06:12 PM~16258759
> *thanks bro can wait to see ur lac bro
> *


vegas 2010 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: if not sooner


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*finished buffing it out and pulled it out in the sun























*


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 12:59 PM~16267106
> *finished buffing it out and pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


nice color   looks good


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 12 2010, 01:00 PM~16267116
> *nice color     looks good
> *



*thanks bro,.. the striping is a bit 90's style but remember it was done in the 90's and has just sat outside ever since, but we'll prolly end up re-basing it and spraying patterns and stripes on it again in the near future :biggrin: *


----------



## RICHARD12 (Dec 16, 2009)

my choped 80 mc


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICHARD12_@Jan 13 2010, 10:17 AM~16276689
> *my choped 80 mc
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good homei


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Jan 10 2010, 11:50 PM~16251801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SIPOTE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 11:59 AM~16267106
> *finished buffing it out and pulled it out in the sun
> 
> 
> ...


 monte looks nice bro..........tell Moose i said wassup if you see him.........


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigbodylac_@Jan 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16263157
> *vegas 2010  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: if not sooner
> *


 good bro........cant wait to see the caddy............. :biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

HERES MY OLD MONTE THE DAY IT SOLD. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i seen some montes with the single headlights(non ls), anyone know what car the lights come from?


----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

guanaco lifestyle cc n.y.


----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> >


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Front & Back
4 Pieces
1 for the front bumper
1 for the rear bumper
2 wide moldings for the top of the rear bumper
$175 shipped.


----------



## RICHARD12 (Dec 16, 2009)

> > >


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

MY 1985 MONTE, STILL NEEDS WORK BUT FUCK IT HEAR IT IS....


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

THE BEST HANDS DOWN :dunno:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 13 2010, 02:20 PM~16602970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS MONTE, REALLY CLEAN, LOVE ALL THE AIRBRUSHING :thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16602970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DIG THEM TAILLIGHTS


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 12 2007, 10:18 PM~6974570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Feb 13 2010, 02:20 PM~16602970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i love this car wish my monte looked like this but i bet my tuck is killing it tho lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

drifting on a memory???


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> > >
> >
> >
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## montecarlo79 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :naughty:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Feb 23 2010, 02:29 PM~16701692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87ls+Feb 23 2010, 02:36 PM~16701754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im thinking this is ur LS.....THAT MOFO CAN GET UP THERE....HUH... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo79_@Feb 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16695662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 78


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## montecarlo79 (Feb 21, 2010)

'79' homie :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Front & Back
4 Pieces
1 for the front bumper
1 for the rear bumper
2 wide moldings for the top of the rear bumper
$175 shipped.


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Feb 23 2010, 04:29 PM~16701692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good, last pic I seen was just the frame you've been busy :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Feb 24 2010, 06:20 AM~16709446
> *Lookin good, last pic I seen was just the frame you've been busy :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...yeah been putting in some work.....almost ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Feb 24 2010, 04:57 PM~16714164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN LS HOMIE TTT :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Feb 24 2010, 04:57 PM~16714164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

MY 85 MONTE


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ridin_in_da_79_monte_@Jun 29 2004, 07:56 AM~1983494
> *this is my 79 monte...its under construction
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/DSC03069 (Small) (WinCE).jpg[/IMG]

]

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/DSCF0013.JPG[/IMG]
IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/DSCF0015.JPG[/IMG]
:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Feb 27 2010, 11:10 PM~16746913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LS...... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/3DSCN0258.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

80 monte carlo 4 sale og 60k miles more pictures undder classifieds 760-300-8545
$3,500 obo


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

man that thing is clean


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:0  * CLEAN OSS OG 80!!! * :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i have some red carpet i bought for a 77 and then the car 
got totaled befor we put it in and also have redfloor mats 
that are embrodered monte carlo ... 

both are new in the box i'll make some one good deal if they need it let me know


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

few updated pics! still still gotta do the top


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16754514
> *few updated pics! still still gotta do the top
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 1 2010, 12:15 PM~16760955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 71 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 2 2010, 09:14 AM~16770789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: 
I LOVE 71 MONTES ON SUPREMES


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 1 2010, 12:15 PM~16760955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 *CLEAN AS FUCK!! *  :nicoderm:


----------



## theonenonly (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Feb 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16706604
> *Front & Back
> 4 Pieces
> 1 for the front bumper
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Mar 3 2010, 09:25 PM~16789919
> *  CLEAN AS FUCK!!   :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

anybody got convertible ls pices


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 13 2009, 06:44 PM~15970705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro i fuckin love the way your front arms lock up


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 28 2010, 10:53 PM~16754514
> *few updated pics! still still gotta do the top
> 
> 
> ...


New rims look good on there :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 6 2010, 01:14 AM~16811734
> *dam bro i fuckin love the way your front arms lock up
> *


thnx................caddy arms plus 2 inches does the magic............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

My 77 monte @ Phx show


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

just got it painted and im so happy how it came out more pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitman77_@Mar 8 2010, 08:38 PM~16832234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love the paint on this MC!!! Nice lines!!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Mar 8 2010, 09:25 AM~16827551
> *New rims look good on there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! there really.. um whats the word (loud :wow: ) but thats what i wanted :thumbsup: gotta see in person 2 see how they match all the leafing and stripeing.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16838920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:   Badass Monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16835617
> *just got it painted and im so happy how it came out more pics coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait, looks good so far! :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16845943
> *Can't wait, looks good so far!  :biggrin:
> *


putting it back together

















let me know what yall think thanks


----------



## TuxedoMouse71 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 10 2010, 12:21 AM~16845908
> *:wow:     Badass Monte!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. Been working on it for about 15 years now. I hope to lower it soon and get some wires on it this summer...


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 9 2010, 11:38 AM~16838920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Mar 1 2010, 12:15 PM~16760955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up peeps.Got a Lasercut Monte carlo steering wheel for sale.This is just pics of the proto type.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 AM~16849244
> *Whats up peeps.Got a Lasercut Monte carlo steering wheel for sale.This is just pics of the proto type.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 08:46 AM~16849244
> *Whats up peeps.Got a Lasercut Monte carlo steering wheel for sale.This is just pics of the proto type.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 08:46 AM~16849244
> *Whats up peeps.Got a Lasercut Monte carlo steering wheel for sale.This is just pics of the proto type.Let me know if your interested. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the price?


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16845919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*bad ass monte!!!* *how much are those a-arms extended??* :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16853705
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PROPS USO


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuxoHcvdo4Y...e=youtube_gdata

heheheh :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hitman77_@Mar 10 2010, 11:46 PM~16856728
> *Whats the price?
> *


pm sent


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16853705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Beautiful!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 11 2010, 05:59 PM~16863797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good homeboy


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 10 2010, 12:36 AM~16847153
> *putting it back together
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the color, what wheels you putting on it? :0


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Mar 10 2010, 07:15 AM~16848151
> *Thanks man. Been working on it for about 15 years now.  I hope to lower it soon and get some wires on it this summer...
> *


Wow very inspirational, and the hard work paid off! I think the wheels you have on there are perfect, and a drop would only improve the look. I definitely gotta get me a 1st gen monte. Might have to copy yours a bit! :biggrin:


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2010, 10:15 PM~16866003
> *I really like the color, what wheels you putting on it?  :0
> *


14x7
















putting it together just got home :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 11 2010, 10:51 PM~16866560
> *14x7
> 
> 
> ...











Nice headlights! I have the same ones!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 11 2010, 05:34 PM~16864145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Ryder95 (Jun 12, 2007)

my homies 74


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 11 2010, 05:34 PM~16864145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Sep 14 2009, 07:10 PM~15081332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chapsss88_@May 12 2009, 04:49 PM~13866714
> *My 1988 SuperSport
> 
> 
> ...


Monte up for sale $12,000.00


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 23 2010, 02:36 PM~16701754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats one sick ass rear three wheel :worship:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*Here's mine almost done!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

does anybody know were i can order trim for this kind of car


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 15 2010, 07:20 PM~16900137
> *Here's mine almost done!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Mar 11 2010, 10:57 PM~16866654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 17 2010, 09:39 PM~16923002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


try www.opgi.com


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

some sneek peek of my 74 i'm putting together


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Mar 12 2010, 10:12 PM~16876813
> *Damn thats one sick ass rear three wheel :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 18 2010, 03:15 PM~16928398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16863797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## monalb (May 14, 2005)

just put the rims on :biggrin: almost done


----------



## carnevil 78 (Nov 13, 2008)

IM LOOKING FOR TAILIGHTS FOR MY 80 THANKS HOMIES


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

I got 4sale: NEW!!! 78 79 Monte Carlo Rear + Front bumper guards

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507978


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 08:17 AM~16951576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT??


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## stankylegcholo (Apr 5, 2009)

LOWLIFE CAR CLUB OKLAHOMA CITY


----------



## 1SICK87 (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY GUYS IM LOOKING FOR A DRIVER SIDE FENDER FOR A LS MONTE IF ANY ONE KNOS WHERE I CAN GET ONE OR HAS ONE PM ME THANX


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitman77_@Mar 8 2010, 10:38 PM~16832234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the colour


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

MY DADS 71


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

just got my monte lifted.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Apr 3 2010, 10:54 AM~17084959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks freaking sweet! Man love the side pic of the car.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Apr 3 2010, 02:03 PM~17086206
> *Looks freaking sweet! Man love the side pic of the car.
> *


   thanks man


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Apr 3 2010, 09:54 AM~17084959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your car reminds me of mine. I love it.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Apr 3 2010, 08:54 AM~17084959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice... Much love to Kings of Kings!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Apr 3 2010, 09:54 AM~17084959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks damn good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend+Apr 5 2010, 02:27 PM~17102566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THANKS


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

getting ready to hook up my 70


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

my monte i have coming out soon


----------



## VETERANOS78 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS78_@Apr 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17159046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE78 (Jun 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lacon13_@Mar 17 2010, 09:39 PM~16923002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A HOMIE YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE COLOR IT LOOKS LIKE MINE








:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE78 (Jun 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Mar 9 2010, 12:32 AM~16835617
> *just got it painted and im so happy how it came out more pics coming soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CAR LOOKS GOOD LIKE THE PAINT IT LOOK LIKE MINE


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 5 2010, 02:27 PM~17102566
> *Damn your car reminds me of mine. I love it.
> *


i thought the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANOS78_@Apr 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17159046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 11 2010, 09:21 PM~17164484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass ls homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Apr 12 2010, 07:15 AM~17167162
> *nice ass ls homie!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

TTT 4 THA MONTES


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

my car at tampa lowrider show


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

On the way from Pomona to San Diego


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16754514
> *few updated pics! still still gotta do the top
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR REAL NICE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Any one know if the chrome bumper molding of a 78 79 can be fixed.


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

MY 77


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

DA PREZ...OUTSIDERS HAWAII


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

man that black looks fuckin dope my boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is the car an og car or u re did it!!!! thats the way mine use 2 look and this is it now





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17254986
> *DA PREZ...OUTSIDERS HAWAII
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie nice ass MC


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 21 2010, 05:53 PM~17262979
> *man that black looks fuckin dope my boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is the car an og car or u re did it!!!! thats the way mine use 2 look and this is it now
> 
> 
> ...



well he got it from da original owers brother so lets jus say hes da 3rd ownwer hahahawas factory red but was painted black right after they bought it from da dealership so da paint is 20+ years old and it only had 27,000 original miles on it and da interior has no rips or fading....and i do believe he got da car for 1,800....was a damn good deal...he wats to give it a ols kool paint job though...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Apr 21 2010, 08:16 PM~17264860
> *damn homie nice ass MC
> *



thanx...he ended up givin it to his daughter as a gift....lucky girl


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17269756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 This car is sick


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Man all ur rides r tight guys! But can any one help me out I need some extra parts! Can u big dogs look out 4 a lil homie like that! Cuz where I am at no one has a car like this! So big homies help help help! I wana take my car 2 a show and not just a cruz!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Apr 22 2010, 05:54 PM~17274550
> *Man all ur rides r tight guys! But can any one help me out I need some extra parts! Can u big dogs look out 4 a lil homie like that! Cuz where I am at no one has a car like this! So big homies help help help! I wana take my car 2 a show and not just a cruz!
> *


What you need playa?


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

I NEED A CHROME ROCKER IN FRONT IN PASSANGER SIDE!IN FRONT OF THE DOOR BE HIND THE FENDER TRIM! ALSO IN FRONT OF THE BACK BUMPER BE HIND THE PASSANGER QUARTER! AKA THE BUMPER FILLER


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

THX G


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Mar 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16832065
> *thnx................caddy arms plus 2 inches does the magic............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


93+ big body?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 3 2010, 05:44 AM~17371464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Apr 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17254986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

my old 71 hollywood top that i sold 2 my prima


----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

the homie is selling his 84 monte! for 3gs comes wit extra frame if u want it hipnotik blue it 2 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

FOR SALE $8,000. 350 CRATE MOTOR W/ CHROME, DUAL EXHAUST, 3 PUMP BLACK MAJIC SETUP, 6 GEL BATTS., CHROME EXTENDED UPPERS, BRIDGED, ADJ. UPPERS(REAR),FULL SOUND SYSTEM 2 JL 10''/ ALL BOSTON MIDS & HIGHS, LOWER DOOR PANELS & REAR SELF MOLDED FOR SPEAKERS. NEEDS A PAINT JOB/ AN PARTIAL INTERIOR WORK JUST PAINTED ALL THE INTERIOR PANELS GLOSS BLACK. SEATS,HEADLINER,UPPER DOOR PANELS & CARPET NEED TO BEEN DONE. IVE DRIVN THIS CAR DAILY. NEW TIRES. GREAT G-BODY, ALWAYS MAINTAINED & KEPT IT CLEAN!! CLEAN TITLE.


*more pics on 
-ecsmagazine.com
-dropjawmagazine.com
-phil gordan photography topic
*car also seen on 
-patty dukes servin' em dvd
-vol. 35 big fish productions










































































































*MORE PICS UPON REQUEST/ PM ME


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@May 3 2010, 05:44 AM~17371464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KADILLAKIN (Apr 7, 2009)

Tangerine Dream built by A&M Customs


----------



## KADILLAKIN (Apr 7, 2009)

"All Grown Up"


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17405931
> *Tangerine Dream built by A&M Customs
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN ASS MONTE BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE'S 86 (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 5 2010, 11:24 PM~17405968
> *"All Grown Up"
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17405931
> *Tangerine Dream built by A&M Customs
> 
> 
> ...











her it is with my monte


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17269756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this monte is sick,TTMFT 4 STYLISTICS ..more pics please... :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17405670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE............... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17412594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWINS................................ :wow:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17421863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone have doors for a 77? Both rotted out on the bottom maybe itl be cheaper to get different doors. Pm me if you kno anyone


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@May 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17421863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this monte is clean


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Jan 15 2010, 07:14 PM~16304484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Apr 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17183557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paint does the knock off have
:happysad:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 9 2010, 10:20 AM~17434530
> *this monte is clean
> *



THNX BRO....................


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 7 2010, 03:42 PM~17421926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOWN RIGHT SEXY!!!!!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 5 2010, 11:21 PM~17405931
> *Tangerine Dream built by A&M Customs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VETERANOS78 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## VETERANOS78 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 6 2010, 12:24 AM~17405968
> *"All Grown Up"
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this one built by LM CUSTOMS?? :dunno:


----------



## KADILLAKIN (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@May 11 2010, 09:30 PM~17461169
> *wasnt this one built by LM CUSTOMS??  :dunno:
> *


Originally, then got completely redone frame off at A&M. New owner.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is ((Last Year)) :biggrin: 









This is ((This Year)) :0 ''Skirts and pin striping will be on soon  :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@May 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17461169
> *wasnt this one built by LM CUSTOMS??  :dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my 1986 ls


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 15 2010, 10:03 PM~17501344
> *
> 
> 
> ...





wASSUP PLAYA!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 15 2010, 06:42 PM~17500751
> *This is ((Last Year)) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUNEBUGG310 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 14 2010, 08:41 PM~17196673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOTTA SAY THIS ONE LOOKS TOO SICK!!!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sugeys' monte Thundercats.....  
a lil something my wife is working on


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 9 2010, 01:51 PM~17434775
> *what kind of paint does the knock off have
> :happysad:
> *


powder coated


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KADILLAKIN_@May 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17405931
> *Tangerine Dream built by A&M Customs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

make a ss or ls out of this 60 shipped obo


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

my homeboys ride


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

i miss my old shit :tears:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> i miss my old shit :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@May 17 2010, 05:18 AM~17512847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

This is what is what i have forsale i just brought back.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 10:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: X2


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Jun 28 2004, 11:42 PM~1982629
> *
> *


----------



## $mr blvd$ (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 09:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is clean!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a question about skirts on 1970 -72 Monte Carlos. Can i run 14x7's & 13x7's with skirts or do they have to be standards? I really don't want to shorten the rear end. Thanks


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMEBOY....this pic makes me want a Monte like a mothafucker.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

you can run either I use to have a 71 monte with skirts


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

without shortening the rear end?


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Nov 25 2009, 08:27 AM~15776499
> *heres my 72 monte candy root beer heres a couple of pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt 4 tha montes


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

saw this 1 at chicano park :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@May 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17470936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have any more pics of this car?


----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@May 29 2010, 01:36 AM~17638351
> *I have a question about skirts on 1970 -72 Monte Carlos. Can i run 14x7's & 13x7's with skirts  or do they have to be standards? I really don't want to shorten the rear end. Thanks
> *


i was told to put a rear end from a 79 to 84 and you could put the skirts and 13s so when i do i will take pics and see if it works bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17608916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Monte looking sweet bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by y928_@May 31 2010, 03:44 PM~17655891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 this one look super clean in person!!!!
:biggrin: 
^^^
this is how SD does it*


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Jun 1 2010, 08:47 PM~17668558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

x2


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 1 2010, 06:17 PM~17668250
> *i was told to put a rear end from a 79 to 84 and you could put the skirts and 13s so when i do i will take pics and see if it works bro. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the info and I'll be checking for pics
:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 28 2010, 03:18 PM~17634132
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 31 2010, 05:38 PM~17656279
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dammm that's clean


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Jun 10 2010, 10:15 PM~17755473
> *Dammm that's clean
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Anyone know of a good website to get monte carlo parts?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 13 2010, 12:16 PM~17774565
> *Anyone know of a good website to get monte carlo parts?
> *



*http://gbodyparts.com/

http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/

http://opgi.com/

Good Luck ... *


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

mine


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 13 2010, 01:20 PM~17774576
> *http://gbodyparts.com/
> 
> http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/
> ...


Thanks bro, just got me an 86 luxury sport and i want to make it look better


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Ill post pics when i get home


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

heres the ls i just got a few days ago.

took this pic on my way home from where i bought it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

from my camera phone a little while ago


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 13 2010, 07:50 PM~17777072
> *from my camera phone a little while ago
> 
> 
> ...


looks good,real clean


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jun 3 2010, 11:29 PM~17692448
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U KNOOOOOOW :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by one87LS_@Jun 13 2010, 10:28 PM~17778200
> *looks good,real clean
> *


Thanks


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17777069
> *heres the ls i just got a few days ago.
> 
> took this pic on my way home from where i bought it
> ...


Wut did u give for that bad azz ride


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 10 2010, 08:43 PM~17755146
> *looks good
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16766136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this monte $8200.00 or best offer needs lots of cleaning


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Jun 14 2010, 01:59 PM~17783394
> *Wut did u give for that bad azz ride
> *



2 G's

i thought it was a good deal :happysad: 

i drove it from corpus christi to the mcallen tx area with no problem


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Jun 14 2010, 06:03 PM~17785485
> *this monte $8200.00 or best offer needs lots of cleaning
> *



U aint lying


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2010, 10:49 PM~17789118
> *2 G's
> 
> i thought it was a good deal  :happysad:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

A-K PURO TIJUAS....


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

my brothers ride


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

can you guys post pics of your Luxury Sport interiors please?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

to the tizz-op


----------



## bigk (Jan 14, 2010)

/Users//Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/pictures of 1984 monte carlo/IMG_2886.JPG


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I HAVE A QUESTION.........CAN U PUT AN LS FRONT CLIP ON AN 83 MC??


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17511879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN CLEANNNN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

anyone interested? pm me for prices :biggrin: 


*ANOTHER 78 MONTE CARLO PROMO *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

* 79 MONTE PROMO*



















these were st up to sell in the model section  and i figured i would give you monte guys a crack at them and see what i can get!

if your interested, pm me and ill give full detail on each build if you want!


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jun 17 2010, 06:04 PM~17818780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> > KOLOR ME CRAZY
> > FOR SELL
> > 14K
> >
> > ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:worship: * Its good to see something new & fresh in the world of Lowriding*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 71 MONTE CARLO IS 4 SELL OR TRADE OR CASH N TRADE IM  PUTTING A NEW MOTOR IN IT DHOULD B READY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wheres DOUBLE O? i need to talk with homie about some pics

homie majestics jayson (pinkregal) sent me lol

double o, get at me homie


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Finished resin parts to build a superclean lookin' 1/24 scale '87 Monte Carlo LS!*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

big heavy ass 77 monte but its fun ass hell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

>


[/quote]


Does anybody know what year car the 1 piece lights were used from?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Does anybody know what year car the 1 piece lights were used from?
[/quote]
i think its the 88 celebirty headlghts mostly everybody uses :happysad:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Still in the works :biggrin:


----------



## SWOOD (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1845487666.html


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18077867
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1845487666.html
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18077904
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

wifes car


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRMONTECARLO (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

* ~MAJESTICS~ NORTH CAROLINA CHAPTER *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MRMONTECARLO_@Jul 23 2010, 04:34 PM~18125295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAAAAAAAD MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I just sold one that looked just like it...


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

After seeing this topic I am damn proud to be the owner of 2 1987 monte Carlo LS's and I got to put some work in after seeing all of these pretty MONTE CARLO's
It just takes time and patience to build your dream ride and I am on the way I am starting out with a 1 owner LS with 76,000 miles and its in great shape never wrecked owned by a old lady I stole it 4 $2500 and I got a parts car complete 4 $400 it takes 2 cars 2 make 1 amazing ride. MO PROPS TO ALL YOU ALL THAT BUILT THESE RIDES I HAVE SEEN. :biggrin:


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86montecarlo_@Jul 25 2010, 01:43 PM~18136997
> *IMAGINATIONS C.C. HAWAII
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jul 25 2010, 06:06 PM~18138221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN BRO NICE


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

ive asked this question before i think but whta exact year and car are these headlights from ne one please???


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 29 2010, 02:34 AM~18172068
> *ive asked this question before i think but whta exact year and car are these headlights from ne one please???
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MINE OUT OF A 87 CAPRICE..........


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

is there anyway possible to fit a 91 euro caddy moonroof on a 1980 monte ?? ne way at all???>


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 29 2010, 04:18 PM~18177273
> *
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2010, 10:15 PM~18203087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



More details and pics of this one please!! what shocks you runnin.?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 09:57 PM~18203525
> *More details and pics of this one please!! what shocks you runnin.?
> *











]
















got the shocks from more bounce i believe. i bought them a while back


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 1 2010, 11:47 PM~18203973
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is more bounce a website? nice pics


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 11:06 PM~18204071
> *is more bounce a website?  nice pics
> *


my bad, it was low life hydraulics i got the shocks from :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Jul 28 2010, 05:20 AM~18159737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean rag


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

78 MONTECARLO FROM RARECLASS CC


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics of the 81 monte carlo ROYAL PLUSH ( KING MC) from LIFESTYLE c.c. It came out on the cover of LRM JAN 94.....thanks friends


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my 86 luxury sport


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 2 2010, 07:23 PM~18211277
> *my 86 luxury sport
> 
> 
> ...



tight :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Aug 2 2010, 02:29 AM~18204624
> *clean rag
> *


thanks


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

I need a pair of both these chrome panels circled in the picture, the driver side and passenger side, let me know if you got any for sale.

I know this isn't the parts thread, but i thought i'd have some luck posting it on the monte thread, so let me know if you got these panels for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 2 2010, 12:47 AM~18203973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 5 2010, 11:18 PM~18242449
> *very very nice
> *


thank you


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brownsociety_@Aug 3 2010, 05:32 PM~18219800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



classy ride!!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte+Jul 27 2010, 09:20 PM~18159737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin the chop tops


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 29 2010, 06:15 AM~17914932
> *:worship:  Its good to see something new & fresh in the world of Lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

what is the biggest moonroof i can put in a 80 monte carlo?? could a 91 caddy fit?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 7 2010, 11:17 PM~18255365
> *Diggin the chop tops
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

litle photoshop I do whit my ride


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

my 85 monte


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 8 2010, 12:17 AM~18255365
> *Diggin the chop tops
> *


THANKS BUT MINE IS NOT A CHOP TOP


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey does anybody have a decent 1975 monte carlo hood ?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 21 2010, 05:39 PM~18371411
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


 :0


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

My LS monte. Footage from Carolina Lowrider Nights event over the weekend.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah im really digging the vibe of that monte


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

84 cl


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Sep 12 2010, 02:40 PM~18548437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW :wow:


----------



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

im lookin for a ls peice, the driver side peice that goes between the back bumper and the back of the wheel well   
cash ready


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

not mine one of my homies form the club


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 06:40 PM~18557853
> *not mine one of my homies form the club
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Pics from '07 Super Show.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

PARTS 4 MY 76 MONTE CARLO 








:biggrin: MAKEN IT HAPPENN 2 DEEP 76


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

THIS IS MY MONTE 79


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 25 2010, 09:59 AM~18658872
> *THIS IS MY MONTE 79
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: bad ass homien and nice color :thumbsup: x2


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18658872
> *THIS IS MY MONTE 79
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Wheres The Chop-Top montes at!  :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uprisingbikeclub_@Sep 12 2010, 06:52 PM~18550453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn subs right behind your head, now thats how you go deaf. and i unplugged my two tens in the trunk ha ha not a big fan of bass, car looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

saw this poor thing sitting in the junk yard :angry: old dude didnt wanna sell it


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by y928_@Sep 28 2010, 12:21 AM~18679396
> *saw this poor thing sitting in the junk yard  :angry:  old dude didnt wanna sell it
> 
> 
> ...


no matter where I go by the montecholo


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 03:20 AM~18679727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is very clean good looks bro


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 25 2010, 09:59 AM~18658872
> *THIS IS MY MONTE 79
> 
> 
> ...


the 79 is my favorite Shingon that. What is the name of this color?? coffee ... so what??


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> PARTS 4 MY 76 MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

1978-1980 Monte Carlo License Plate Trim.
Custom made out of aluminum.
Polished Finish.

$50 for complete set (4 pieces)
$35 for lower piece only (under license plate)


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Sep 13 2010, 03:40 PM~18557853
> *not mine one of my homies form the club
> 
> 
> ...


FREAKY TALES 2??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Sep 28 2010, 03:20 AM~18679727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18687691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
Clean!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18689043
> *:0  :0
> Clean!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Sep 28 2010, 10:32 PM~18689043
> *:0  :0
> Clean!
> *



NICE MONTE CARLO HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i jus bought a 85 monte carlo cl today  
:biggrin: 
pics up soooon!


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrblue_@Sep 25 2010, 09:59 AM~18658872
> *THIS IS MY MONTE 79
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

my 70 monte :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie+Oct 16 2010, 07:57 PM~18830034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My 72


----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Oct 18 2010, 01:08 AM~18839248
> *My 72
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! That is nice, love the clean, classic but stylish approach. What type of wheels are these?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Oct 16 2010, 09:57 PM~18830034
> *
> my 70 monte :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i jus wanna lower it for now, how can i get the smoothest close to factory ride if i lower this biatch :happysad:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*  LOTS OF SICK MC'S..WISH I WAS THERE....I WAS AT LEAST AT A SHOW IN TUCSON THE SAME DAY..HERES THE PIC... * :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18874412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 21 2010, 07:25 PM~18874400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin love this Monte :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

RETRO STILL KICKIN


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 21 2010, 06:28 PM~18874433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Dare to be Different :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

patterned top


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 22 2010, 05:25 AM~18876205
> *RETRO STILL KICKIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN480_@Oct 24 2010, 11:57 PM~18899949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *im feelin dis...especially da roof* :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

tight..


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

My '86 Monte Carlo SS pics by BigMandoAZ


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Oct 26 2010, 08:46 PM~18917893
> *My '86 Monte Carlo SS pics by BigMandoAZ
> 
> 
> ...


*Super Clean <span style=\'colorurple\'>SS !!*</span> :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

my 85 monte


----------



## casiano78 (Dec 31, 2007)

78 Monte Carlo for sale. Indianapolis Indiana. $1,500 or willing to part out.


----------



## casiano78 (Dec 31, 2007)

317-373-5766 Ask for David on the 78 Monte.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

ttt for the montes


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

peekin out


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

back to back


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

mean green


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

THIS IS TRAINING DAY ...


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 1 2010, 12:05 AM~18956863
> *THIS IS TRAINING DAY ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

latest pics


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: play pen at the mall
























:dunno:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 PM~18968422
> *latest pics
> 
> 
> ...


I had a car just like that like 10 years ago!


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 2 2010, 01:21 PM~18968422
> *latest pics
> 
> 
> ...


more pics..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Nov 12 2010, 01:38 PM~19052409
> *more pics..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



here ya go

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550263


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

My LS back in 05, High school days


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CAPRICELANDAU_@Nov 15 2010, 07:15 PM~19076569
> *My LS back in 05, High school days
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice!
:h5: :nicoderm: *


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Nov 16 2010, 01:14 AM~19079972
> *Nice!
> :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks homie. I was 17 rollin that.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@Nov 16 2010, 02:18 PM~19083635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

These are off my 88 LS. $40 for the trim plus shipping and $100 for the grill plus shipping, or if you have stuff i need for my LS I will consider trades. PM me for quicker response. 

The trim looks great, just needs cleaned up, no dents or dings








On a scale of 1-10 i give the grill bout a 6-7


----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bestia_@Nov 19 2010, 08:48 PM~19114279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bestia_@Nov 19 2010, 07:48 PM~19114279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 02:34 PM~19211283
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice color


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

any spare LS grills for sale?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

MINE  
























:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

MY 72.......Lets see some more first generation montes on this post.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

Im trying to find out some info on a monte carlo for sale in my area. The owner doesnt know if its a v6 or v8. long story short it was his dads car and got serviced by the local mechanic in town(good mech.) it has damage to the front/driver side which needs fender,hood,header panel and bumper from what i can see. he is 45min. away and i havent got a change to check it out but if you guys can help me with any info on engine it might have and model id be greatfull. it has bucket seats and a center console which i thought only ss or turbo models came in but again i dont know about monte carlos from year to year.


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 2 2010, 06:18 PM~19222381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE IV LIFE (Sep 27, 2004)

LS PARTS FOR SALE ....
HEADER PANEL $200
BUMPER COVER $180
BUMPER REINFORCEMENT $120
RIGHT SIDE HEAD LIGHT $60 HAS A BB WHOLE
LEFT SIDE HEAD LIGHT $80 CLEAN
CORNER LIGHTS LH/RH $140
WHEEL TRIMS $120 HAS DINGS
THE 9 PIECE LS TRIMS $380 SOME OF THE TRIM HAS DINGS 
FOR THE 2 DOOR TRIMS $80 
FOR THE 1 EXTRA TRIM $40
FENDERS $150 HAS DINGS AND DENTS
*THIS IS WITH OUT SHIPPING....BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING*


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

FOR SALE, MUST GO!!! ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME NO  

$7,300


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

my 84 monte at the 1:09 Nicky and Jackie Memories of a gangster trailer






:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

MY TOY REAL LS


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 21 2010, 05:20 PM~18874346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrblue (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 01:06 AM~19299336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

are there any ls montes with ttops out there??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:22 PM~19266031
> *any spare LS grills for sale?
> *


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Dec 10 2010, 10:24 PM~19298246
> *FOR SALE, MUST GO!!! ANYONE INTERESTED LET ME NO
> 
> $7,300
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: clean .. BAD ASS BRO


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Dec 14 2010, 04:13 PM~19326038
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: clean .. BAD ASS BRO
> *


x2


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

last year


























this year

















no rollin the same this yr going to throw candy til on this


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 13 2010, 08:07 PM~19319035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ttop got anymore ttop pics?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Dec 15 2010, 01:17 AM~19330914
> *clean ttop got anymore ttop pics?
> *





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Dec 15 2010, 01:17 AM~19330914
> *clean ttop got anymore ttop pics?
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by markx_@Dec 15 2010, 01:17 AM~19330914
> *clean ttop got anymore ttop pics?
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2010, 06:44 PM~19337022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: *any more pics of this animal?* :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

MY MONTE IN THE CENTER


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Dec 1 2010, 02:31 PM~19211249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Nov 16 2010, 07:23 PM~19086456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGCutty_@Dec 23 2010, 11:16 PM~19408720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

Gracias


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Dec 16 2010, 08:58 PM~19347945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT......PLEBEZ thats whats up. Nice pik Pete.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 23 2010, 08:41 PM~19406670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 By far one of my favorites


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

"2 TIMER".RARECLASS CC 71 MC


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

headed to craigslist oc today om me interested


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 24 2010, 01:57 AM~19409342
> * By far one of my favorites
> *


Thanks homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

need some help with my car homies ! 

i got a 84 monte with 6 batts an 14s in the rear the switches has the 3 wheel motion programed on both sides but the wheel is not in the air , what i need to complete my 3 wheel with the car parked :uh:     :dunno: :tears:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Socio 8005_@Jan 3 2011, 02:55 PM~19491642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 15 2010, 06:44 PM~19337022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

* MY DAILY IVE BEEN BUILDIN' UP**! * !</span> :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/Mobile%20Uploads/downsize-158.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u229/siccmonte79/Mobile%20Uploads/downsize-159.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'> *GOT RID OF THE BLACKED OUT LIGHTS STUCK W JUST TAIILLIGHTS.* . :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by siccmonte79_@Jan 11 2011, 06:55 AM~19564748
> *   MY DAILY IVE BEEN BUILDIN' UP!  ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice smoked back lights


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 23 2010, 10:41 PM~19406670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for mine to be finished, so we can roll together


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

nice monte's


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@Jan 16 2011, 07:59 PM~19614900
> *cant wait for mine to be finished, so we can roll together
> *


Im ready homie :biggrin: When are you guys doing your car show this year?
lmk Real Riders Will Be there :thumbsup:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jan 18 2011, 09:23 AM~19629167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by evilways70_@Jan 19 2011, 09:23 AM~19638615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 19 2011, 10:46 PM~19645492
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


got kicked out of that show....my car was louder than the band :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by evilways70_@Jan 21 2011, 08:33 AM~19658653
> *got kicked out of that show....my car was louder than the band  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah !! :biggrin:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SICKTOON (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:wow: sick


> _Originally posted by SICKTOON_@Jan 23 2011, 06:36 AM~19672197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hey guys....Im want to take off my vinyl top on my 1976 grand pirx but Im having a hard time finding chrome rear window trim...Does anyone know where I can find a set....and is there a special set for the rear quarter window? 

Im hoping the monte carlo trim is the same...I think anything from 1975 to 1977 should work

PM Me If you know any info..Thanks*


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jan 23 2011, 11:25 AM~19673316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ride looks OG


----------



## Platinum63 (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Jan 23 2011, 01:09 PM~19673660
> *that ride looks OG
> *


Thx Homie


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

does anyone in this topic have any pics of the orange mc ROYAL PLUSH from LIFESTYLE.......heard it was sold 2 JAPAN ..... it was a LRM cover car n 94..........THANKS homies


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## TIJUAS 661 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

tjones has some parts for montes posted under my tjones2011 page check it out


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

HERE'S MY OLD 85'' MONTE.... :biggrin:


----------



## HATERHURTER28 (Jul 14, 2009)

MY BOY ACE VANTURA DOIN HIS THAN N THA M.C.


----------



## FiLL_MC78 (Oct 6, 2010)

heres my 78' :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HATERHURTER28_@Jan 24 2011, 03:07 PM~19683150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I forgot all about that lol


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Platinum63_@Jan 23 2011, 10:25 AM~19673316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  nice ride!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

heres mine


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 24 2011, 12:19 PM~19682777
> *HERE'S MY OLD 85'' MONTE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HATERHURTER28_@Jan 24 2011, 03:07 PM~19683150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE WHERE SOME GUY HOT WIRES A LAC WITH HYDROS AND TAKES OFF HOPPING IN IT?  

I KNOW IS NOT A MONTE BUT THIS PICTURE KIND OF REMINDED ME OF IT

IT'S SOME OLD WHITE GUY ACTOR IN AN OLD FUNNY MOVIE :dunno:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2011, 11:35 AM~19692161
> *WHAT'S THE NAME OF THAT MOVIE WHERE SOME GUY HOT WIRES A LAC WITH HYDROS AND TAKES OFF HOPPING IN IT?
> 
> I KNOW IS NOT A MONTE BUT THIS PICTURE KIND OF REMINDED ME OF IT
> ...


Dont remember the name of the movie but the actor was leslie nelson RIP


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 25 2011, 11:56 AM~19692295
> *Dont remember the name of the movie but the actor was leslie nelson RIP
> *


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 25 2011, 08:56 AM~19692295
> *Dont remember the name of the movie but the actor was leslie nelson RIP
> *


movie is called "Wrongfully Accused"


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 25 2011, 02:19 PM~19693455
> *movie is called  "Wrongfully Accused"
> *


HERE IT IS! :biggrin: 









OK BACK TO THE MONTES


----------



## NYLO-LO (Apr 10, 2010)

heres mine fellas  http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/1IMG_002...1/1IMG_0027.JPG


----------



## GroupieLuvCivic (May 30, 2005)

Southern Blues built by Mario's Auto Works


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*LOWRIDERS PRIDE C.C IN HAWAII*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TIJUAS 661_@Jan 24 2011, 02:06 AM~19680360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean homie  :thumbsup: x2


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 24 2011, 12:19 PM~19682777
> *HERE'S MY OLD 85'' MONTE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 29 2011, 08:23 PM~19733306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVIL THREAT BABE TTT


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

IS IT ALOT OF WORK TO CONVERT A MONTE TO AN LS EXT. ?


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody looking for grill or side moldings for 81 MC hit me I get parts in orange county cali


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bestia_@Jan 30 2011, 03:26 PM~19738207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 30 2011, 03:10 PM~19738126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 30 2011, 06:45 PM~19739860
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

JUST PUT THE NEW LAKE PIPES ON :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 30 2011, 01:39 AM~19735652
> *IS IT ALOT OF WORK TO CONVERT A MONTE TO AN LS EXT. ?
> *


nop , u need change obyously the headerpanel , and the front bumper , side moldings , back bumper and back lites, the problem is find all the things in good shape and good price too :biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 29 2011, 07:23 PM~19733306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns homie !


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 30 2011, 08:23 PM~19740860
> *nice patterns homie !
> *


thanks bro


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 30 2011, 08:21 PM~19740838
> *nop , u need change obyously the headerpanel , and the front bumper , side moldings ,  back bumper and back lites, the problem is find all the things in good shape and good price too  :biggrin:
> *


do u have to drill holes for side moldings


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Jan 24 2011, 12:19 PM~19682777
> *HERE'S MY OLD 85'' MONTE.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this car is badass


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Jan 30 2011, 11:10 AM~19736829
> *Anybody looking for grill or side moldings for 81 MC hit me I get parts in orange county cali
> *


Parts for the low


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

my old monte back in the day...all stock n never abused!


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 30 2011, 08:16 PM~19741442
> *do u have to drill holes for side moldings
> *


IM NOT SURE BUT I THINK YES , CUZ THE NORMAL MONTE MOLDINGS ARE IN THE LOWER PART OF THE CAR AND THE LS ARE IN THE MIDLE PART OF THE CAR


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bayarea65ssdroptop_@Jan 31 2011, 11:30 PM~19753667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

4 SALE OR TRADE HIT ME UP


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

$900 obo must go make offer in fresno


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Feb 5 2011, 01:27 AM~19793456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE OFFER :0


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 30 2011, 08:16 PM~19741442
> *do u have to drill holes for side moldings
> *


No, some people use double sided tape. Not all the clips on the LS use holes there are little studs that are on the body panels that the molding clips attach to.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

some stuff i have laying around and more in my post 2011 tjones 







































































:biggrin: page


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Here are some pieces I have for 79-80


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Jan 30 2011, 09:21 PM~19740838
> *nop , u need change obyously the headerpanel , and the front bumper , side moldings ,  back bumper and back lites, the problem is find all the things in good shape and good price too  :biggrin:
> *



Front fenders are different too. LS's are longer by 1" in the front bottom. The rest of the fender is the same. Unfortunately nobody I know of reproduces that section so you would need a factory fender.


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 11 2011, 03:03 PM~19846396
> *Front fenders are different too.  LS's are longer by 1" in the front bottom.  The rest of the fender is the same.  Unfortunately nobody I know of reproduces that section so you would need a factory fender.
> *



EBAY ITEM # 220713356152 

EBAY ITEM # 220713357266


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Feb 5 2011, 01:27 AM~19793456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK $300 for the BODY ONLY lmk


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 11 2011, 05:03 PM~19846396
> *Front fenders are different too.  LS's are longer by 1" in the front bottom.  The rest of the fender is the same.   Unfortunately nobody I know of reproduces that section so you would need a factory fender.
> *


Not by section, but there are repop fenders around. I sold one about 6 months back. Never mounted it so I dunno how it fit.


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19753442
> *Parts for the low
> *


yo i got parts for cheap 
grill, clip and side moldings for 81 mc
!dont wanna trash em!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE ANY SHOW CHROME PARTS FOR A 71 MONTE? HIT ME UP :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got some chrome extended uppers for a monte if anybody needs some.

160.00 pluse actuall shipping


----------



## NEWCLASS92706 (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWCLASS92706_@Mar 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16766136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lime gold still for sale


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking for a 78-80 Monte Carlo for a video shoot..this thursday...
This is a paying shoot and is covered with insurance...The artist is an up and coming but the video will be premiered on MTV

get at me 310 692 3526 cee rider


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I NEED SOME UPPER A-ARMS TO BE EXTENDED 1"- 1 1/2"S, MOLDED, CHROMED AND THE LOWERS TO BE CHROMED TO. I SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE ON LAYITLOW SELL A-ARMS LIKE THIS ALREADY TO GO, BUT MOSTLY FOR G-BODY'S AND IMPALAS. I NEED MINE DONE FOR A 1971 MONTE CARLO. DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHO HAS SOME DONE AND READY TO GO, OR SOME ONE THAT CAN GET THERE HANDS ON SOME AND DO THEM FOR ME? I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE THE HELP! HIT ME UP THANKS


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

DOES ANY BODY HAVE A PIC OF THE REAR END OF A 71? I NEED TO SEE WHERE THE COIL SITS BEFORE CAR IS LIFTED. WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE THE HELP! THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

my MC


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Feb 25 2011, 02:07 PM~19959955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 10:11 PM~20003125
> *my MC
> *


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 2 2011, 11:33 PM~20002544
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 where can you buy these jackets?


----------



## Elizondo.G (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Mar 3 2011, 01:50 AM~20004620
> *:0  where can you buy these jackets?
> *



X2 :wow:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2011, 11:17 PM~20003197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jun 23 2007, 12:47 PM~8161763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.chevymall.com/Monte-Carlo-Gear/products/100/


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Mar 2 2011, 09:33 PM~20002544
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  i likesss


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc55/ga...screenImage.jpg


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE HOMIE'S CHITO AND JARVIE'S MONTES!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Mar 15 2011, 09:33 PM~20101322
> *THE HOMIE'S CHITO AND JARVIE'S MONTES!
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good!!


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

T T T


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Mar 23 2011, 02:45 PM~20162158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Mar 15 2011, 09:05 PM~20100969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS MONTE


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:wow: IS THAT STUFF FOR SALE


> _Originally posted by tjones_@Feb 7 2011, 12:13 AM~19805954
> *some stuff i have laying around  and more in my post 2011 tjones
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 13 2010, 09:07 PM~19319035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## Gurule nm chapter (Jul 25, 2009)

My two montes


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

_* STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS... *_ :biggrin:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Feb 11 2011, 02:53 PM~19846339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  * SIIICK!!! *


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikal741_@Mar 24 2011, 07:22 AM~20167870
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS MONTE
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY (Oct 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 23 2011, 05:35 PM~20404038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Apr 23 2011, 06:36 PM~20404284
> *very nice
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Apr 23 2011, 05:35 PM~20404038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


memories :tears:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Apr 29 2011, 07:50 AM~20446454
> *memories  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)

ttt
ttt
ttt
ttt


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 1 2011, 08:05 PM~20461613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



major fail...14,big whites,and boltons. :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

^ Dont mind the tires, dont mind 14... but bolt on,... no no... never....Better then riding stock though.


----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)

i just put these on cus i had um laying aroun yes i kno outta style but they real clean though haha i wlays got and have knock offs
im trying to find some actually, arond here in houston. ill trade these and some cash for some :biggrin:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

my monte befores and afters


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## inkz1 (Jun 26, 2009)

MY 77 MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 1 2011, 10:40 PM~20464164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 2 2011, 09:20 AM~20465974
> *i just put these on cus i had um laying aroun yes i kno outta style but they real clean though haha i wlays got and have knock offs
> im trying to find some actually, arond here in houston. ill trade these and some cash for some :biggrin:
> *



dont let them hate on ur bolt-ons homie. whats so bad about them anyways? everyone rolled on them back in the day and its not about being in style its about havinge ur own style and what u like


----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)

true bro thanxs and yea imma leave them on i dont see why they hate on bolt ons cause they the orig. spokes


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Regal83T_@May 7 2011, 07:49 PM~20505019
> *true bro thanxs and yea imma leave them on i dont see why they hate on bolt ons cause they the orig. spokes
> *


its kool man just build ur ride the way u want it and dont let the haters get to u


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

mine


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

HERES some pics of my monte from a show this weekend ill try and get some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LA CONECTA CC


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@May 8 2011, 09:45 PM~20511579
> *mine
> 
> 
> ...


love that color bro


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

ANY BODY HAVE A BAGGED SUV YOU WANT TO TRADE?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=592502


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 9 2011, 11:15 AM~20514473
> *love that color bro
> *


thanks


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@May 17 2011, 06:52 PM~20574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elizondo.G_@Mar 3 2011, 05:22 AM~20004853
> *X2 :wow:
> *



X3!!!!!


----------



## SDrideordie (Jul 26, 2009)

for sale 1980 MC asking $1300. OBO
found water in motor dont know if head gaskets or other.
pm for more info and photos.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## ~~LUPE~~ (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@May 9 2011, 07:26 AM~20512817
> *HERES some pics of my monte from a show this weekend ill try and get some more!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LA CONECTA CC
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for dat Falls Town


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~LUPE~~_@May 24 2011, 12:46 PM~20619015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bpzlow70_@May 17 2011, 09:52 PM~20574231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72montecarlo79 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 25 2011, 01:39 PM~20627140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

My daily driver.. 83 Monte Carlo i got from the original owner. all o.g and power windows,locks,seats A/C and heater


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18874299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTT FOR THE MONTE CARLOS


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

whats up my MC brothers


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

i am looking 4 BEZELS 4 a 1979 monte


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS MONTES! Wish I has mine still, was a 78.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## 87MONTE310 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

87MONTE310 said:


> View attachment 347388
> [/QUOTE
> SEXY


----------



## Mungface78 (Jun 2, 2009)

86montecarlo said:


>


Killin It!!! Sexy with the black spokes!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Mungface78 said:


> Killin It!!! Sexy with the black spokes!!!


i WOULD HAVE TO GO WITH THE BLACK SPOKES ALSO. LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT for the Montes


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i jus got a 78 monte and im thinkin bout changing the front header panel to a 80 if i do this would i have to change the whole front clip or jus the header panel?


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

bpzlow70 said:


>





I like the way your car came out bro.


----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)

az71monte said:


> I like the way your car came out bro.


 Thanks, still got a lot of stuff I still wanna do


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

verde said:


> i jus got a 78 monte and im thinkin bout changing the front header panel to a 80 if i do this would i have to change the whole front clip or jus the header panel?


JUST THE HEADER PANEL


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

SICKTOON said:


>


clean ride


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

BOUNZIN said:


>


thats bad right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

fantamonte said:


> my old monte repainting it now


man u should of left that super clean right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn some of u guys be get down with tha paint


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some clean azz Monte's!! :boink:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


83kaddy said:


>


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

86montecarlo said:


>


*SICK SHIT!!*


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SD_Lowridin (Oct 21, 2011)

People Im Lookin For A 84 Monte Carlo Front Bumper And Header Panel!! Anyone Know Where I can Get One At Or Who Has One!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

siccmonte79 said:


>


COCAINE WHITE LOOKN CLEAN


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

86 luxary sport


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

83 shaved old car i had


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

on wirez


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/318556-money-carlo.html



_$ MONEY CARLO $
FOR SALE OR TRADE_


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

*T T T*


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My monte in our garage


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

​My 81 Monte Carlo PAID IN FULL


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Three pump setup on PAID IN FULL


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> View attachment 394260


I love the way the 1st gen monte's Lay:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the montes


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 405053
> View attachment 405059


:wow: uffin:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: uffin:


Thanks bigdogg!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## bpzlow70 (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

*78-80 monte carlo specific forum

*just heard about this forum, specifically for the 3rd gen monte guys:

http://thirdgenmontes.proboards.com/index.cgi :thumbsup:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang (Jun 5, 2006)

my 84 m.c. cl


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

all you monte look good


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://ogden.craigslist.org/cto/2793029529.html


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

this my monte 









just added chrome undies and new springs and cylinders


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

hope its nice enough older pics last year:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have pics of 4 bucket seats installed in their ride. I am thinking about installing...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Does anyone have pics of 4 bucket seats installed in their ride. I am thinking about installing...


:dunno:


----------



## JasperFelon (Feb 25, 2010)

keola808 said:


>


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Regal83T (Apr 7, 2011)

80 MC no rust


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

:yes:*LOOKIN' CLEAN M.C. FEST TTT...*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice Monte Mayne...


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*MC FEST TTT:machinegun:*


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> :dunno:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)

MY MONTE BEFORE GOING TO PAINT SHOP, STEP NOTCHED, BAGGED AND ACTUALLY LAYS FRAME.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


> MY MONTE BEFORE GOING TO PAINT SHOP, STEP NOTCHED, BAGGED AND ACTUALLY LAYS FRAME.
> 
> View attachment 464882
> View attachment 464883
> View attachment 464884


nice


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 464005


Nice...What year is that, Can i see some more pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

74 mc homie.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

1970


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

THE HOMIES LUX FROM CITY II CITY CC LOS ANGELES








































PICS BY DREAM ON PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

My '81 drop top


----------



## bigbadth1 (Apr 8, 2012)

dont own one personally always thought about maybe getting one in future..but seen this one sittin in mckeesrocks a few days ago..no matter what kind of car always like to snap pics.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIES LUX FROM CITY II CITY CC LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

*:yes:SIIIICK!!!!*


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

83kaddy said:


> My '81 drop top


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIES LUX FROM CITY II CITY CC LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride Homie...


----------



## cooljuan (Apr 16, 2012)

my mc


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIES LUX FROM CITY II CITY CC LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

JB45 said:


> THE HOMIES LUX FROM CITY II CITY CC LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## totalenvy78mc (Jun 16, 2011)

Ridin_in_da_79_monte said:


> this is my 79 monte...its under construction


Where did u find the turnsignal lenses


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 464005




DAMMM THATS CLEAN


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

keola808 said:


>


im in luv with this


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8686 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8679 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8659 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8950 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_8954 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8686 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8679 của jess000, trên Flickr
> ...



rollerz only valle de coachella....


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

ehhh Fuck it... Heres mine.. Ventura Show 

NEW VISION CAR CLUB


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Hoss805 said:


> ehhh Fuck it... Heres mine.. Ventura Show
> 
> NEW VISION CAR CLUB


Came out Bad Ass!!! Juan got down on the paint job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hell ye he did.. Thanks


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats clean


RO INDIO 321 said:


>


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Clean shot of the ride


MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 405053
> View attachment 405059


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_TTT For The MONTIES...
_:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Clean MC doing work!!!!




*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

THE HOMIES


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

supersporting88 said:


>


clean monte


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 513940


nice , looks like a chevelle top


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 500894


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

supersporting88 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

Hoss805 said:


> ehhh Fuck it... Heres mine.. Ventura Show
> 
> NEW VISION CAR CLUB


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*Well here's a nother A&M custom built
from custom paint job custom interior custom sound system painted belly an engine compartment.. 
in a couple of weeks we will be doing the set up also...*


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*A nother A&M custom built.....







*​


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

BigLos said:


>


Nice monte


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7640 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

anyone have pics of this one finished


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

MY DAILY 83


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

My LS


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## reglos84 (Jul 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


supersporting88 said:


>


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody need font clip of 81 MC or taillight frame hit me [email protected]


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

got sum ls trim, i think it helps alil 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

Was up homies anybody know were i can get some clips for an 84 monte that hold down the lower side mouldings


----------



## YoungSmokey530 (Mar 18, 2011)

First project, bought the car with the paintjob and originally came with 22"s, just took em off and threw some 14"s on. Next I need to get to installing an LS clip...


----------



## angelbaby27 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

~~LUPE~~ said:


>


----------



## SKOTY CHOPS (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

SKOTY CHOPS said:


>


 daamn


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## L.S.KING (Oct 2, 2012)

***** ATTENTION SUPER SPORT M.C. OWNERS!!!!!!! IF YOU WOULD RATHER HAVE A LUXURY SPORT FRONT CLIP ON YOUR CAR LOOK UP MY THREADS IN THE CLASSIFIEDS SECTION. I HAVE A SUPER CLEAN 1988 LUXURY SPORT M.C THAT I WANT TO CONVERT TO SUPER SPORT. PM ME OR LOOK UP MY THREADS FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

God damn 419 for gas its 299 in fortworth


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

my girls monte


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

a few montes from my club...

my brother Shawns R.I.P.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Rey's monte from my club


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

L.S.KING said:


> ***** ATTENTION SUPER SPORT M.C. OWNERS!!!!!!! IF YOU WOULD RATHER HAVE A LUXURY SPORT FRONT CLIP ON YOUR CAR LOOK UP MY THREADS IN THE CLASSIFIEDS SECTION. I HAVE A SUPER CLEAN 1988 LUXURY SPORT M.C THAT I WANT TO CONVERT TO SUPER SPORT. PM ME OR LOOK UP MY THREADS FOR MORE INFO.


Sell me your front turn signal lenses.


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

The best quarter roll down windows I've seen rite here.. two geez up for this one.... 



theloyaltyones said:


>


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

starquest52 said:


>


BadAss picture homie!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

87 ls t top Monte Carlo


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Anybody got a front clip for a '86 Monte Carlo T Top? It's not an LS and Im not trying to do the conversion for this project. Anybody got any for sell because I just picked up a monte in a serious need for a new nose?
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*COMING SOON*_


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*IS THERE SOME KIND OF TUTORIAL ON HOW TO DO A LS CONVERSION? *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

The homie brushes old mc[

ATTACH=CONFIG]584072[/ATTACH]


----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

Another pic of the srbrush


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

818:420:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Casper818 is that monte a lay and play an where you get them nice rims from


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Casper818 is that monte a lay and play an where you get them nice rims from


yes it a lay and play i had them for long time i got brand new 13s waiting for when i paint it soom:thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

My 72


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

AGCutty said:


> My 72


:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Lo pab 77 (Jul 28, 2011)

AGCutty said:


> My 72


Nice!!!


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:x:












:buttkick::banghead:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...355929-78-monte-carlo-parts.html#post16301418


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Really diggin this stock look!


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Real clean




Mixteco said:


> Really diggin this stock look!


----------



## Martinez13 (Feb 10, 2013)

*sisters 86 ls*


----------



## Martinez13 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Mixteco said:


> Really diggin this stock look!




VERY NICE............


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

AGCutty said:


> TTT


*lookn clean bro....
Montes *TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Theres a lot of nice ones in this page no enough of them deing saved


----------



## 72Monte72 (Jul 25, 2012)

My 72 Monte Carlo I took first n street


----------



## JUNEBUGG310 (Apr 27, 2010)

What kinda lights are those? What car did they come off?
i also have an 80 MC still in project mode.



SICKTOON said:


>


----------



## WOLF209 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

AGCutty said:


> My 72


That's one bad ass monte


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

QUICK FLIP


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

the little homies monte :thumbsup:


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

PELON_79MC said:


>


*Looks super clean homie...is it your daily?*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Fabians said:


>


*I love the rear on the 81-86 Monte Carlos...more chrome around the lights and trunk ...something the LS's dont got...I think Ima leave my rear alone and just update my front to the euroclip lol*


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

Mixteco said:


> *Looks super clean homie...is it your daily?*


it was i just juiced it 2 days ago 3 pumps 6 batteries... i might use it jus as a cruiser considering i drive about 30 min to work idk yet
and thanks APPRECIATE IT HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Mixteco said:


> *Looks super clean homie...is it your daily?*


What size of cylinders in the back?


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

rider1Vlife said:


> What size of cylinders in the back?


16's CHAINED


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

PELON_79MC said:


> 16's CHAINED


Looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

rider1Vlife said:


> Looks bad ass!!!!


Thanks appreciate it just got it done 3 days ago installn the pumps


----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

What all did you have to do for the 16s to fit n stand on three


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

Idk took it to a homeboi nd they got DOWN!


----------



## mc1980 (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuk yea they did shit looks sick that's how I want my 80 to stand 3


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone rollin without coils in the rear and accumulators and shocks? I want mine to ride lower.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Anson72 said:


> Anyone rollin without coils in the rear and accumulators and shocks? I want mine to ride lower.


montes dont lay out brother.....they not made like the longer cars .....the rear axle will hit the arches and the rear diff will hit under the backseat make a knockin sound......u have to do a gang of shit to make a monte lay


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

Picked up a new daily uffin:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 622704
> 
> Picked up a new daily uffin:


HELLA CLEAN.......:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

vamps said:


> HELLA CLEAN.......:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 622704
> 
> Picked up a new daily uffin:


LOOKS GUD!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

vamps said:


> montes dont lay out brother.....they not made like the longer cars .....the rear axle will hit the arches and the rear diff will hit under the backseat make a knockin sound......u have to do a gang of shit to make a monte lay


Im not tryin to make it lay frame, i aint stupid, just want to be able to roll a little lower. I figure if i get rid of the coils it will get it a couple inches lower. Theres one that drives around where I live and its not lifted just cut coils and it rides atleast 3 inches lower than mine when mine is dumped. Just was curious about how they ride with the accumulators and shocks.


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

monte's:thumbsup:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

LS and cross laced uffin:


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

mrwoods said:


> View attachment 623481
> 
> LS and cross laced uffin:


looks like a monte should! CLEAN!


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

My 85 that I sold :facepalm:


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

At the Mesa super show


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TTT
Touch of Style CC


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

ss , ls2 6.0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

My 81 MC PAID IN FULL


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Some Montes from IMAGINATIONS CC HAWAII*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

86montecarlo said:


>


:thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

86montecarlo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

214monte said:


> My 81 MC PAID IN FULL


 NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

86montecarlo said:


>


these to! :biggrin:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

86montecarlo said:


>


I like how the black one and the white LS lay.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## WOLF209 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## frostadj (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## tre's ride (Dec 15, 2006)

My new whip


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

frostadj said:


>



Where did you get that grill from? did you make it?? i made my own but yours looks 1000 better..


----------



## 72Monte72 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pharaohs IE chapter this pics was n Laughlin this year


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## whiteboy954 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/cto/3786249775.html

For trade located in fl


----------



## frostadj (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a caprice billet grille and I just fab'ed it to fit my Monte


----------



## +Tongan+ (Mar 6, 2013)

my Monte doing a baby 3 wheel lol


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

frostadj said:


> It's a caprice billet grille and I just fab'ed it to fit my Monte


Shiittt... should have thought of that...i made mine with aluminum bars then polished them..


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

heres my monte and sons pedal car


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

noreaga said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## noreaga (Feb 8, 2011)

any hoppers


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 656055


clean


----------



## dg817 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

88 LS for sale- 88 spoke D's brand new batteries $6,000 in Utah


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

my luxury sport with new wheels


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Who makes or where do I buy seat covers for a 86 Monte Carlo CL? The front seats are a split bench


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

POSTED UP AT SHOW IN INDIO,CA...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE IS ANOTHER PIC..


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

*4 sale 8,000 OBO pm me with an offer *


----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

Searching for monte carlo 1980 Rockers and fender trim in good condition.


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

my new LS project


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)

Im looking for window chrome trim for a 1978 to 1980 monte


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

For all you 3rd gen (78-80) Chevrolet Monte Carlo owners and lovers! :thumbsup:
Shares and Likes appreciated! 

https://www.facebook.com/thirdgenerationmontes


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

STILL UP FOR SALE 8,000 "OBO" OR TRADE SHOOT A PM WHAT YOUR BRING TO THE TABLE


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ep6KEur3nY


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Not mine


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)

My 73


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

my LS project


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr California (May 21, 2011)

keola808 said:


>


Looks nice


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

frostadj said:


>


Would love that grill on my ride.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

HERE IS MY MONTE CARLO LS..


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

ABEL760 said:


> HERE IS MY MONTE CARLO LS..


Oh that's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Anymore of this one... Looks bad ass!!!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE CAR CLUB
**64 AARON ON THE SWITCH HE'S ONLY 13
*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

"Put a little distance between yourself and the crowd."

Get your Monte Carlo Shirt & Hoodie today! Only few hours left to order:

http://teespring.com/montecarlodistance


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*







*


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

monte-licious said:


>


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

Finally I got the 3rd gen Monte design up! 

>>http://teespring.com/ownmonte3rdgen<<

Holiday deadline! Pre-Sale ends December 10th to ensure domestic delivery by December 25th!
Note: We need 5 orders minimum on this one to get them print!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

my new creation! :thumbsup: To order click here: teespring.com/theknightcrest



(NOTE: the actual monte carlo emblem is a trademark, that's why mine looks different)


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 1980_cuttlass (Dec 5, 2010)

"Anastasia"


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dream Catcher


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I know it's just a piece of plastic but it IS a monte Carlo, right? Lol.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

81- 88 Monte, hydraulic rack, 4 hoppos pumps all chrome like new, 6 battery 3 New $1,000
Pm me for pictures and more info, also have some parts


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## convicted (Feb 2, 2015)

^^^^^ those are some bad ass montes


----------



## Canuck (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Canuck (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Canuck (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*Off-Roading a Lowrider Monte Carlo!*

https://youtu.be/jc2mU_q6jH8?list=PL12C0C916CECEA3BC ​


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

any pics running shocks? 14" cylinders not sure if should run shocks as they max out before the cylinders.


----------



## siccmonte79 (Dec 30, 2005)

FRESH AC BLOWIN' COLD


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT for some bad ass montes


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

how much does 1980 monte carlo body weigh completely gutted. wonder how many people to carry it.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*anybody know the size of the bumper moldings? for both the LS and 83-85 monte carlos? *


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


nice work


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 81-85 headlight bezels fit an 80


----------

